# هل توجد أخطاء علمية بالكتاب المقدس ؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل توجد أخطاء علمية فى الكتاب المقدس؟​
حاول إبليس بكل المعاول الممكنه هدم المسيحية ولكنها كلها فشلت فى زعزعة ولو جزء ضئيل من الإيمان المسيحى فقد كانت المسيحية تتغلب على كل من تلك المعاول بل تزيدها قوة وصلابة
وأحد تكلم المعاول كان معول العلم ومحاولة إثبات أن الكتاب المقدس ملئ بالأخطاء العلمية وهو ما سنحاول طرحه فى هذا الموضوع وتبيان أن الكتاب المقدس يتسق تماما مع العلم دون تناقض أو خلاف
فهرس
هل الحية تاكل تراب ؟ تكوين 3: 14*
*هل يوجد طير يمشي على اربعة ارجل؟*
*كيف خلق النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ؟ تك **1*
*هل الأرنب يجتر ؟*
*هل يزرع الملح؟*
*هل شرب الماء مضر بالصحة؟*
*هل للأرض أربعة زوايا ؟*
*هل بالفعل توقفت الشمس عن الحركه ووقفت طول النهار ؟*
*هل توجد كائنات أسطورية بالكتاب المقدس (بهيموث )؟*
*الجالس على كرة الأرض*
*هل الغنم يتوحم؟*
*برص الجدران والثياب( 1   ،    2   )*
*ضربة القمر مز 121  :6 *

*هل اكتشافات الهياكل العظميه تثبت تحريف الكتاب وهل اخطا الكتاب في تحديد عمر البشريه ؟ ( 1  ،   2)
*
*هل يتكلم الانجيل عن مخلوقات اسطورية ؟(البومة) ( 1  ، 2)*
* كيف يتسبب وسخ العصفور الصغير فى فقدان البصر طو 2: 11  ?*

 *سفينة الجودي ام تابوت اراراط ؟*


*قوس قزح او قوس الرب او قوس المطر
*

*هل اخطأ سليمان عندما قال ان النمله ليس لها قائد او عريف ؟ امثال 6: 6-8*
*هل الشمس مفيدة للعينين أم مضرة للعينين أمثال (11 : 7)*
*كيف يصطاد طوبيا حوتا من نهر وأين هو مكان الإصطياد؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل الحية تاكل تراب ؟ تكوين 3: 14



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



كيف الحية تأكل تراب

سفر التكوين 3: 14

فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.

لا يوجد عالم يقول بأن الحية تأكل تراباً



فكيف هذا؟



الرد



وبالطبع نعرف انها شبهة قديمه جدا وتم الرد عليها باساليب مختلفه من متخصصين وايضا باحثين ولن اضيف شيئا علي الردود التي قدمت ومنها رد اخي الحبيب اغريغوريوس وغيره من الاساتذه الرائعين ولكن فقط اخد بركة الاشتراك في هذا الامر

وساقسم الرد كالعاده الي ثلاث اجزاء

لغويا

علميا

المعني المقصود



لغويا

كلمة تراب ( عفار )

قاموس سترونج

H6083
עפר
‛âphâr
aw-fawr'
From H6080; dust (as powdered or gray); hence clay, earth, mud: - ashes, dust, earth, ground, morter, powder, rubbish.

اتت من كلمة مطروح غباري وهي غبار ( البدره الرمادية ) تراب طمي رماد ارض صلصال ارض بدره قمامة



قاموس برون

H6083
עפר
‛âphâr
BDB Definition:
1) dry earth, dust, powder, ashes, earth, ground, mortar, rubbish
1a) dry or loose earth
1b) debris
1c) mortar
1d) ore
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H6080
Same Word by TWOT Number: 1664a

نفس المعاني



كلمة تاكلين ( اكل )

قاموس سترونج

H398
אכל
'âkal
aw-kal'
A primitive root; to eat (literally or figuratively): - X at all, burn up, consume, devour (-er, up), dine, eat (-er, up), feed (with), food, X freely, X in . . . wise (-deed, plenty), (lay) meat, X quite.

من جذر بمعني ياكل ( لفظيا او مجازيا ) يحترق يستهلك يلتهم يلتقم يتناول ياكل يتغذي يتحرر



قاموس برون

H398
אכל
'âkal
BDB Definition:
1) to eat, devour, burn up, feed
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to eat (human subject)
1a2) to eat, devour (of beasts and birds)
1a3) to devour, consume (of fire)
1a4) to devour, slay (of sword)
1a5) to devour, consume, destroy (inanimate subjects i.e., pestilence, drought)
1a6) to devour (of oppression)
1b) (Niphal)
1b1) to be eaten (by men)
1b2) to be devoured, consumed (of fire)
1b3) to be wasted, destroyed (of flesh)
1c) (Pual)
1c1) to cause to eat, feed with
1c2) to cause to devour
1d) (Hiphil)
1d1) to feed
1d2) to cause to eat
1e) (Piel)
1e1) consume
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root
Same Word by TWOT Number: 85

ويقدم نفس المعاني

فنضع في الاعتبار ان الكلمه هنا ان الحيه تلتقم وتستهلك القليل من التراب او الغبار واعتقد لغويا ان المعني واضح بان الحيه تلتقم القليل من التراب او الطمي او حصي الارض



علميا



وبالطبع هذه النقطه تم تغطيتها جيدا من الابحاث السابقه وهي انه بالفعل الحيه بلسانها المشقوق التي تستخدمه كعضو شم فهي تلعق التراب وتلتقم جزء منه بالفعل وتاخذه داخل الفم ثم تدخله باللسان الي سقف الحلق حيث يوجد عضو يسمي

Jacobson’s Organ

وهو سمي بذلك نسبه الي عالم الاحياء الدينيماركي جاكوبسون الذي اكتشف هذا الامر في القرن التاسع عشر

وصوره وهي تلحس تراب





وصورة العضو الذي يحلل التراب الذي التقمته الحيه بلسانها





















ونري بوضوح ان بالفعل الحيه لتسير في طريقها واثناء بحثها عن الطعام تستمر مف التقام حبيبات التراب لتدخلها في عضو جاكبسون ليتم شمه وتحليله بواسطة الخلايا العصبيه لتكمل الحيه في طريقها

فبدون اكل تراب لن تعرف الحيه ان تشم وان تاكل



وليس هذا فقط ولكن ايضا لان الحيه لا يوجد لها ايدي ظاهره فهي تلتهم طعامها مخلوط بالتراب والحصي وبخاصه ان راسها ليس مرفوع فلا تستطيع ان تستخلص فريستها من التراب المخلوط بها فهي بالفعل تاكل طعامها بالتراب



وثالثا وجد انه بالفعل لان انسجة المعده في الحيه من النوع الناعم التي تتمدد بسهوله لكي تسع جسم كامل ولان الحيه تبلع طعامها كامل غير ممضوغ فهي تبلع تراب ليعطي طبقه خشنه للمعده لتتمكن من هضم طعامها




وليس مثل بعض الطيور التي تبتلع حصي صغير وتبقيه في المعده فالثعبان يستمر في ابتلاع التراب لكي يستطيع الهضم لانه لا يحتفظ بالتراب والحصي في معدته

ولتاكيد ذلك ايضا فها هو صورة معدة ثعبان مفتوحه وبها التراب والحصي الصغير التي تاكله لكي تستطيع هضم الطعام





وصوره واعتذر ان كانت مقززه لكنها لجهاز هضمي كامل لحية بما فيه من تراب وحصي واوراق ناشفه وغيره تستمر الحيه في ابتلاعه اثناء الاكل





واعتذر مره اخري ان كانت اتعبت البعض



هذا ايضا الي جانب ان الحيه في حالة الجوع الشديد تاكد التراب الذي يعطيها بعض الاحساس بالشبع حتي تجد فريستها القادمه



اذا علميا تاكدنا ان الحيه ليست فقط تلحس وتلتقم بل ايضا تاكل التراب بالفعل وبكميات



هذا بالاضافه الي الجزء الذي شرحه الكثير من الاساتذه بان الحيه لها ارجل ضامره ولهذا فهي تسحف علي بطنها وايضا تسير بمساعدة عضلات البطن بدون اي مساعده من الاطراف لانها ضامره تماما




وحفريات لثعابين قديمه كان لها ارجل ضامره في حزام الحوض

































واعتذر ان كنت اطلت في الجزء العلمي ولكن لان الشبهه تدور حول هذه النقاط العلميه فاردت ان تكون واضحه تماما



ثالثا المقصود من الاعداد



اولا الاصحاح يتكلم عن خدعة الشيطان لادم وحواء فهنا الحيه المقصود بها الشيطان لذلك اطلق علي الشيطان

سفر إشعياء 27: 1


فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يُعَاقِبُ الرَّبُّ بِسَيْفِهِ الْقَاسِي الْعَظِيمِ الشَّدِيدِ لَوِيَاثَانَ، الْحَيَّةَ الْهَارِبَةَ. لَوِيَاثَانَ الْحَيَّةَ الْمُتَحَوِّيَةَ، وَيَقْتُلُ التِّنِّينَ الَّذِي فِي الْبَحْرِ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 12: 9


فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ، الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ، طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 20: 2


فَقَبَضَ عَلَى التِّنِّينِ، الْحَيَّةِ الْقَدِيمَةِ، الَّذِي هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَالشَّيْطَانُ، وَقَيَّدَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ،


وبالطبع الحية لا تتكلم ولكن الشيطان هو الذي يتكلم فالعدد يذكر اسم الحية

H5175
נחשׁ
nâchâsh
naw-khawsh'
From H5172; a snake (from its hiss): - serpent.

حيه وهي من كلمة يهمس او يوسوس

H5172
נחשׁ
nâchash
naw-khash'
A primitive root; properly to hiss, that is, whisper a (magic) spell; generally to prognosticate: - X certainly, divine, enchanter, (use) X enchantment, learn by experience, X indeed, diligently observe.

فهو يرمز بالحيه الي الشيطان



ثم في عقاب الحيه

سفر إشعياء 65: 25


الذِّئْبُ وَالْحَمَلُ يَرْعَيَانِ مَعًا، وَالأَسَدُ يَأْكُلُ التِّبْنَ كَالْبَقَرِ. أَمَّا الْحَيَّةُ فَالتُّرَابُ طَعَامُهَا. لاَ يُؤْذُونَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُونَ فِي كُلِّ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي، قَالَ الرَّبُّ».


يقصد بعقاب الشيطان الذي يكون ذليل فيستخدم تعبير مجازي بانه ياكل تراب لحقارته

سفر ميخا 7: 17


يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ كَالْحَيَّةِ، كَزَوَاحِفِ الأَرْضِ. يَخْرُجُونَ بِالرِّعْدَةِ مِنْ حُصُونِهِمْ، يَأْتُونَ بِالرُّعْبِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا وَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكَ.


سفر أيوب 16: 15


خِطْتُ مِسْحًا عَلَى جِلْدِي، وَدَسَسْتُ فِي التُّرَابِ قَرْنِي.


سفر المزامير 72: 9


أَمَامَهُ تَجْثُو أَهْلُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَأَعْدَاؤُهُ يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ.


سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 29


يَجْعَلُ فِي التُّرَابِ فَمَهُ لَعَلَّهُ يُوجَدُ رَجَاءٌ.




سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 8


يُقِيمُ الْمِسْكِينَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ. يَرْفَعُ الْفَقِيرَ مِنَ الْمَزْبَلَةِ لِلْجُلُوسِ مَعَ الشُّرَفَاءِ وَيُمَلِّكُهُمْ كُرْسِيَّ الْمَجْدِ. لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ أَعْمِدَةَ الأَرْضِ، وَقَدْ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا الْمَسْكُونَةَ.


سفر الملوك الأول 16: 2


«مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِّي قَدْ رَفَعْتُكَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ وَجَعَلْتُكَ رَئِيسًا عَلَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَسِرْتَ فِي طَرِيقِ يَرُبْعَامَ وَجَعَلْتَ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُخْطِئُونَ وَيُغِيظُونَنِي بِخَطَايَاهُمْ


فهو يتكلم عن عقاب الشيطان وذل الشيطان

لذلك كانت النبوة متعلقه بسحق الشيطان برمز الحية

3: 14 فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم و من جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين و ترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك

3: 15 و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه

ونلاحظ انه يتكلم عن الحيه بان الرب يسوع المسيح سيسحق راس الشيطان

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 16: 20


وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعًا. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ.


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 2: 14


فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،


واخيرا المعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء

لعنة الحيّة:
"فقال الرب الإله للحية: لأنكِ فعلتِ هذا ملعونة أنتِ من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية، علي بطنك تسعين وترابًا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك" [14.]
إذ حملت الحيّة خداعات إبليس للإنسان نالت اللعنة التي تصيب كل نفس تقبل سمات هذه الحيّة فيها وترتضي أن تكون آلة الحساب عدو الخير وإغراءاته. أما اللعنة فهي: "علي بطنك تسعين وترابًا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك". هكذا كل إنسان يقبل أن يكون أداة للعدو الشرير يصير كالحيّة، يسعى علي بطنه محبًا للأرضيات، ليس له أقدام ترفعه عن التراب، ولا أجنحة تنطلق به فوق الزمنيات. يصير محبًا أن يملأ بطنه بالتراب، ويزحف بجسده لتشبع أحشاؤه مما يشتهيه. هذا ومن جانب آخر فإن من يقبل مشورة الحيّة يشتهي الأرضيات فيصير هو نفسه أرضًا وترابًا، أي يصير مأكلاً للحية التي تزحف لتلتهمه. أما من له أجنحة الروح القدس فيرتفع فوق التراب منطلقًا نحو السماء عينها فلا تقدر الحيّة الزاحفة علي الأرض أن تقترب إليه وتلتهمه.
ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يلتصق (الأشرار) بالأرضيات، وإذ هم مولودون من الأرض يفكرون فيها، وبكونهم أرضًا يصيرون طعامًا للحية[114]]، كما يقول: [إذ يطأ العدو حياتي يجعلها أرضًا فتصير له طعامًا[115]]، [أتريد ألا تكون مأكلاً للحية؟!‍ لا تكن ترابًا ‍ تجيب: وكيف لا أكون ترابًا؟ إن كنت لا تتذوق الأرضيات[116].]


والمجد لله دائما
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل يوجد طير يمشي على اربعة ارجل؟​​​​Holy_bible_1



الطير الماشي علي اربع

(الفانديك)(اللاويين)(Lv-11-20)(. وكل دبيب الطير الماشي على اربع فهو مكروه لكم.)

ما معنى كلمة طائر وما هو التقسيم العلمي للطيور.
الطيور هي تقسيم من المملكة الحيوانية اي الطيور هي نوع من الحيوانات ويوجد تقسيم للطيور. فهل هناك انواع من الطيور تسير على اربع؟


وللرد ابدا اولا بقراءة الايات

13 «وَهذِهِ تَكْرَهُونَهَا مِنَ الطُّيُورِ. لاَ تُؤْكَلْ. إِنَّهَا مَكْرُوهَةٌ: اَلنَّسْرُ وَالأَنُوقُ وَالْعُقَابُ
14 وَالْحِدَأَةُ وَالْبَاشِقُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ،
15 وَكُلُّ غُرَابٍ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ،
16 وَالنَّعَامَةُ وَالظَّلِيمُ وَالسَّأَفُ وَالْبَازُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ،
17 وَالْبُومُ وَالْغَوَّاصُ وَالْكُرْكِيُّ
18 وَالْبَجَعُ وَالْقُوقُ وَالرَّخَمُ
19 وَاللَّقْلَقُ وَالْبَبْغَا عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالْهُدْهُدُ وَالْخُفَّاشُ.
20 وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِالطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.
21 إِلاَّ هذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ دَبِيبِالطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ: مَا لَهُ كُرَاعَانِ فَوْقَ رِجْلَيْهِ يَثِبُ بِهِمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
22 هذَا مِنْهُ تَأْكُلُونَ: الْجَرَادُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالدَّبَا عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالْحَرْجُوانُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالْجُنْدُبُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ.
23 لكِنْ سَائِرُ دَبِيبِالطَّيْرِ الَّذِي لَهُ أَرْبَعُ أَرْجُل فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.


ورغم ان العدد يتكلم بوضوح عن الحشرات ولكن لمن يصر بعناد ان الاية تتكلم عن الطيور ليس عن الحشرات فالرد هو ان يوجد طيور تسير علي اربع مثل الاتي.

السنجاب الطائر
Flying Squirrel
الذي له القدرة على الطيران من خمسة الى خمسة وعشرين متر وقد تصل الى اربعين متر بالنسبة لطوله الذي هو خمسة وعشرين سم.
وهو يستطيع الطيران لوجود زيادة جلدية بين القدم الامامية وبين الخلفية من كل جانب من جسمه فيستطيع ان يقفز ثم يستمر في الطيران والتزحلق الهوائي لفترة.





http://www.naturescapes.net/docs/images/stories/articles/0608/southern%20flying%20squirrel%20voplaning.jpg





http://www.northcountrychamber.org/Images/Flying%20Squirrel.jpg
وهنا شرح كامل له
Home ranges are up to 40,000 square metres for females and 50 percent higher for males.[citation needed]



A Northern flying squirrel gliding.
Northern flying squirrel gliding distances tend to be between 5 and 25 meters, though glides of up to 45 m and longer have been observed. Average glides are about 5 m less for females than for males. Glide angle has been measured at 26.8 degrees and glide ratio at 1.98., width is 4 ft.

When the flying squirrel lands after a glide, it often will move sideways to the opposite side of the tree to escape potential predators that may be in pursuit.[citation needed]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Flying_Squirrel


الخفاش والسنجاب الطائر
The sac-winged or sheathtailed bats constitute a family,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sac-winged_bat
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/سنجاب




ولكن كما ذكرت ان الكتاب يتكلم عن الحشرات.

وسؤال هنا كيف يستخدم الانجيل كلمة الطير للدلالة على الحشرات؟

دليل كتابي ان الانجيل يتكلم عن الحشرات هو:

يشوع ابن سيراخ 11

3 النحل صغير في الطيور وجناه راس كل حلاوة.


وهو هنا يتكلم فقط عن الحشرات ذات الاربع ارجل للمشي ورجلين للقفز ولم يتكلم عن الحشرات ذات الثمان ارجل او غيرها.

الانجيل واضح في انه اربع ارجل للمشي ورجلين للقفز فهم ستة مثل الجراد.

واي نوع اخر ممنوع.

ونبدا اولا بمعنى دبيب الطير.

المعاجم العربية:
دبب(لسان العرب)
دَبَّ النَّمْلُ وغيره من الحَيَوانِ على الأَرضِ، يَدِبُّ دَبّاً ودَبِيباً:مشى على هِينَتِه.
وقال ابن دريد: دَبَّ يَدِبُّ دَبِيباً، ولم يفسره، ولا عَبَّر عنه.
ودَبَبْتُ أَدِبُّ دِبَّةً خَفِيَّةً، وإِنه لخَفِيُّ الدِّبَّة أَي الضَّرْبِ الذي هو عليه من الدَّبِيبِ.
ودَبَّ الشيخُ أَي مَشَى مَشْياً رُوَيْداً.
وكلُّ ماشٍ على الأَرض: دابَّةٌ ودَبِيبٌ.
والـمَدِبُّ موضعُ دَبِيبِ النَّمْلِ وغيره.

دبب(الصّحّاح في اللغة)
دبَّ على الأرض يَدِبُّ دَبِيباً.
وكلُّ ماشٍ على الأرض دابَّةٌ ودبيبٌ.


هم(مقاييس اللغة)


والهَموم: البئر الكثيرة الماء. قال:والهَميمة: المَطْرَة الخَفيفة، والرِّيح الرَّيْدانة: اللَّيّنة الهبُوب.
والهَوَامّ: حشرات الأرض، سمِّيت لِهميمها، أي دَبِيبها.

فهو يطلق على الحيوان والحشرات ايضا.

الطير
طير(لسان العرب)
الطَّيَرانُ:حركةُ ذي الجَناج في الهواء بِجَنَاحِهِ، طارَ الطائرُ يَطِيرُ طَيْراً وطَيراناً وطَيْرورة؛ عن اللحياني وكراع وابن قتيبة، وأَطارَه وطيَّره وطارَ بِه، يُعَدى بالهمزة وبالتضعيف وبحرف الجر. الصحاح: وأَطارَه غيرُه وطيَّره وطايَرَه بمعنى.
والطَّيرُ معروف اسم لِجَماعةِ ما يَطِيرُ من الحشرات،
أَي ذُهِبَ به بسُرْعَةٍ كأَنَّ الطيرَ حَمَلَتْه أَو اغْتالَهُ أَحَدٌ.
والاسْتِطارَةُ والتَّطايُرُ: التفرُّقُ والذهابُ.

اي هو تعريف لكل من له جناس ويتضمن الطيور والحشرات وكل من يذهب بسرعة.

التراجم الانجليزي




Lev 11:20

(ASV) All winged creeping things that go upon all fours are an abomination unto you.

(BBE) Every winged four-footed thing which goes on the earth is disgusting to you;

(Bishops) Let all foules that creepe and go vpon all foure, be an abhomination vnto you.

(CEV) The only winged insects you may eat are locusts, grasshoppers, and crickets. All other winged insects that crawl are too disgusting for you to eat.

(Darby) Every winged crawling thing that goeth upon all four shall be an abomination unto you.

(DRB) Of things that fly, whatsoever goeth upon four feet, shall be abominable to you.

(ESV) "All winged insects that go on all fours are detestable to you.

(Geneva) Also euery foule that creepeth & goeth vpon all foure, such shalbe an abomination vnto you.

(GNB) All winged insects are unclean,

(GW) "Every swarming, winged insect that walks across the ground like a four-legged animal is disgusting to you.

(JPS) All winged swarming things that go upon all fours are a detestable thing unto you.

(KJV) All fowls that creep, going upon all four, shall be an abomination unto you.

(KJVA) All fowls that creep, going upon all four, shall be an abomination unto you.

(LITV) Every flying swarming creature going on all four, it is an abomination to you.


(MKJV) Every flying swarming creature going on all four, it is an abomination to you.

(RV) All winged creeping things that go upon all four are an abomination unto you.

(SVD)وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.


(Webster) All fowls that creep, going upon all four, shall be an abomination to you.

(YLT) `Every teeming creature which is flying, which is going on four--an abomination it is to you.

بمعنى حشرة تطير.

Creep or creeping or creep داب زاحف
Crawling زاحف داب
Insect حشرة
Swarming العج (حشرة )
Creature مخلوق كائن

والنص العبري الماسوريتك

כ  כֹּל שֶׁרֶץ הָעוֹף, הַהֹלֵךְעַל-אַרְבַּע--שֶׁקֶץ הוּא, לָכֶם.

20 All winged swarming things that go upon all fours are a detestable thing unto you.

20 kōl šereṣ hā‘wōf hahōlēḵə ‘al-’arəba‘ šeqeṣ hû’ lāḵem: s

................................................................................ 

................................................................................ 
ויקרא 11:20 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
כל שרץ העוף ההלך על־ארבע שקץ הוא לכם׃ס
................................................................................ 
ויקרא 11:20 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
כֹּ֚ל שֶׁ֣רֶץ הָעֹ֔וף הַהֹלֵ֖ךְ עַל־אַרְבַּ֑עשֶׁ֥קֶץ ה֖וּא לָכֶֽם׃ ס
................................................................................ 
ויקרא 11:20 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
כל שרץ העוף ההלך על־ארבע שקץ הוא לכם׃ס
................................................................................ 
ויקרא 11:20 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)
................................................................................ 
כֹּל שֶׁרֶץ הָעֹוף הַהֹלֵךְ עַל־אַרְבַּעשֶׁקֶץ הוּא לָכֶם׃ ס
................................................................................ 
ויקרא 11:20 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
כ כל שרץ העוף ההלך על ארבע--שקץ הואלכם
................................................................................ 
ויקרא 11:20 Hebrew Bible
................................................................................ 
כל שרץ העוף ההלך על ארבע שקץ הואלכם׃


السبعينية

(LXX) καὶ πάντα τὰ ἑρπετὰ τῶν πετεινῶν, ἃ πορεύεται ἐπὶ τέσσαρα, βδελύγματά ἐστιν ὑμῖν.
kai panta ta erpeta tōn peteinōn a poreuetai epi tessara bdelugmata estin umin

11:20 And all winged creatures that creep, which go upon four feet, are abominations to you




(Vulgate) omne de volucribus quod graditur super quattuor pedes abominabile erit vobis



Lev 11:21

(ASV) Yet these may ye eat of all winged creeping things that go upon all fours, which have legs above their feet, wherewith to leap upon the earth.

(BBE) But of the winged four-footed things, those which have long legs for jumping on the earth you may have for food;

(Bishops) Yet these may ye eate, of euery creepyng thyng that hath wynges, and go vpon foure [feete]: euen those that haue not bowynges aboue vpon their feete, to leape withall vpon the earth.

(CEV)(SEE 11:20)

(Darby) Yet these shall ye eat of every winged crawling thing that goeth upon all four: those which have legs above their feet with which to leap upon the earth.

(DRB) But whatsoever walketh upon four feet, but hath the legs behind longer, wherewith it hoppeth upon the earth,

(ESV) Yet among the winged insects that go on all fours you may eat those that have jointed legs above their feet, with which to hop on the ground.

(FLS) Mais, parmi tous les reptiles qui volent et qui marchent sur quatre pieds, vous mangerez ceux qui ont des jambes au-dessus de leurs pieds, pour sauter sur la terre.

(Geneva) Yet these shal ye eate: of euery foule that creepeth, and goeth vpon all foure which haue their feete and legs all of one to leape withal vpon the earth,

(GLB) Doch das sollt ihr essen von allem, was sich regt und Flügel hat und geht auf vier Füßen: was noch zwei Beine hat, womit es auf Erden hüpft;

(GNB) except those that hop.

(GW) However, you may eat winged insects that swarm if they use their legs to hop on the ground.

(HOT)אך את־זה תאכלו מכל שׁרץ העוף ההלך על־ארבע אשׁר־לא כרעים ממעל לרגליו לנתר בהן על־הארץ׃

(JPS) Yet these may ye eat of all winged swarming things that go upon all fours, which have jointed legs above their feet, wherewith to leap upon the earth;

(KJV) Yet these may ye eat of every flying creeping thing that goeth upon all four, which have legs above their feet, to leap withal upon the earth;


(KJVA) Yet these may ye eat of every flying creeping thing that goeth upon all four, which have legs above their feet, to leap withal upon the earth;

(LITV) Only, this you may eat of any swarming thing which flies, which goes on all four, which has legs above its feet, to leap with them on the earth;

(LXX) ἀλλὰ ταῦτα φάγεσθε ἀπὸ τῶν ἑρπετῶν τῶν πετεινῶν, ἃ πορεύεται ἐπὶ τέσσαρα· ἃ ἔχει σκέλη ἀνώτερον τῶν ποδῶν αὐτοῦ πηδᾶν ἐν αὐτοῖς ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς.

(MKJV) Yet you may eat these of any flying swarming thing that goes on all four, those which have legs above their feet, to leap with on the earth.

(RV) Yet these may ye eat of all winged creeping things that go upon all four, which have legs above their feet, to leap withal upon the earth;

(SVD)الَّا هَذَا تَاكُلُونَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ: مَا لَهُ كُرَاعَانِ فَوْقَ رِجْلَيْهِ يَثِبُ بِهِمَا عَلَى الارْضِ.

(Vulgate) quicquid autem ambulat quidem super quattuor pedes sed habet longiora retro crura per quae salit super terram

(Webster) Yet these may ye eat, of every flying creeping animal that goeth upon all four, which have legs above their feet, to leap with upon the earth;

(YLT) `Only--this ye do eat of any teeming thing which is flying, which is going on four, which hath legs above its feet, to move with them on the earth;

طير
ديفيد ايلون
طَائِر רבים طَيْر، طُيُور ، أَطْيَار [שורש:طير] 
צורותנוספות:طَيْر
1. עוֹף
2. צִפּוֹר
3. מְעוֹפֵף


سترونج
H5775
עוף
‛ôph
ofe
From H5774; a bird (as covered with feathers, or rather as covering with wings), often collective: - bird, that flieth, flying, fowl.




H5775
עוף
‛ôph
BDB Definition:
1) flying creatures, fowl, insects, birds
1a) fowl, birds
1b) winged insects
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H5774
Same Word by TWOT Number: 1582a



Hebrew

[edit]Etymology 1

[edit]Pronunciation

עוּף/ ‛ûph / oof

[edit]Verb

עוּף

To cover (with wings or obscurity); hence (as denominative from  H5775) to fly; also (by implication of dimness) to faint (from the darkness of swooning): - brandish, be (wax) faint, flee away, fly (away - ), X set, shine forth, weary.

[edit]Etymology 2

From the verb

[edit]Pronunciation

עוף/ ‛ôph / ofe

[edit]Noun

עוף

A bird (as covered with feathers, or rather as covering with wings), often collective: - bird, that flieth, flying, fowl.


دبيب

سترونج

sherets
sheh'-rets
From H8317; a swarm, that is, active mass of minute animals: - creep (-ing thing), move (-ing creature).

برون

H8318
שׁרץ
sherets
BDB Definition:
1) teeming or swarming things, creepers, swarmers
1a) of insects, animals, small reptiles, quadrupeds
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H8317
Same Word by TWOT Number: 2467a


اتت

H8318
שׁרץ
sherets
Total KJV Occurrences: 16
creeping, 11
Gen_7:21, Lev_5:2, Lev_11:21, Lev_11:23, Lev_11:29, Lev_11:41-44 (4), Lev_22:5, Deu_14:19
creep, 2
Lev_11:19-20 (2), Lev_11:31
creature, 1
Gen_1:20
move, 1
Lev_11:10
moving, 1
Gen_1:20

.فيتضح بهذا ان الانجيل يتكلم عن الحشرات الطائرة


الشرط الاخر والكلمة المهمة هي:

كرعان

כּרע
kârâ‛
kaw-raw'
From H3766; the leg (from the knee to the ankle) of men or locusts (only in the dual): - leg.

يثب

H5425
נתר
nâthar
naw-thar'
A primitive root; to jump, that is, be violently agitated; causatively, to terrify, shake off, untie: - drive asunder, leap, (let) loose, X make, move, undo.
.فالانجيل يحدد الحشرات الطائرة التي تقفز ايضا


الانواع التي تاكل:

Lev 11:22

(ASV) Even these of them ye may eat: the locust after its kind, and the bald locust after its kind, and the cricket after its kind, and the grasshopper after its kind.

(BBE) Such as all the different sorts of locust.

(Bishops) Euen these of them ye may eate: the Arbe after his kinde, the Selaam after his kinde, the Hargol after his kinde, and the Hagab after his kinde.

(CEV)(SEE 11:20)

(Darby) These shall ye eat of them: the arbeh after its kind, and the solam after its kind, and the hargol after its kind, and the hargab after its kind.

(DRB) That you shall eat: as the bruchus in its kind, the attacus, and ophimachus, and the locust, every, one according to their kind.

(ESV) Of them you may eat: the locust of any kind, the bald locust of any kind, the cricket of any kind, and the grasshopper of any kind.

(FLS) Voici ceux que vous mangerez: la sauterelle, le solam, le hargol et le hagab, selon leurs espèces.

(Geneva) Of them ye shal eate these, the grashopper after his kinde, & the solean after his kinde, the hargol after his kinde, & the hagab after his kind.

(GLB) von demselben mögt ihr essen die Heuschrecken, als da ist: Arbe mit seiner Art und Solam mit seiner Art und Hargol mit seiner Art und Hagab mit seiner Art.

(GNB) You may eat locusts, crickets, or grasshoppers.

(GW) You may eat any kind of locust, cricket, katydid, or grasshopper.

(HOT)את־אלה מהם תאכלו את־הארבה למינו ואת־הסלעם למינהו ואת־החרגל למינהו ואת־החגב למינהו׃

(JPS) even these of them ye may eat: the locust after its kinds, and the bald locust after its kinds, and the cricket after its kinds, and the grasshopper after its kinds.

(KJV)Even these of them ye may eat; the locust after his kind, and the bald locust after his kind, and the beetle after his kind, and the grasshopper after his kind.

(KJVA)Even these of them ye may eat; the locust after his kind, and the bald locust after his kind, and the beetle after his kind, and the grasshopper after his kind.

(LITV) these are those you may eat: the locusts according to its kind, and the bald locust according to its kind, and the long horned locust according to its kind, and the short horned grasshopper according to its kind.

(LXX) καὶ ταῦτα φάγεσθε ἀπ᾿ αὐτῶν· τὸν βροῦχον καὶ τὰ ὅμοια αὐτῷ καὶ τὸν ἀττάκην καὶ τὰ ὅμοια αὐτῷ καὶ τὴν ἀκρίδα καὶ τὰ ὅμοια αὐτῇ καὶ τὸν ὀφιομάχην καὶ τὰ ὅμοια αὐτῷ.

(MKJV) You may eat these of them: the locust after its kind, and the bald locust after its kind, and the long horned locust after its kind, and the short horned grasshopper after its kind.

(RV) even these of them ye may eat; the locust after its kind, and the bald locust after its kind, and the cricket after its kind, and the grasshopper after its kind.

(SVD)هَذَا مِنْهُ تَاكُلُونَ. الْجَرَادُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالدَّبَا عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْحَرْجُوانُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْجُنْدُبُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ.

(Vulgate) comedere debetis ut est brucus in genere suo et attacus atque ophiomachus ac lucusta singula iuxta genus suum

(Webster)Even these of them ye may eat; the locust after its kind, and the bald locust after its kind, and the beetle after its kind, and the grasshopper after its kind.

(YLT) these of them ye do eat: the locust after its kind, and the bald locust after its kind, and the beetle after its kind, and the grasshopper after its kind;
واكرر ثانية نتكلم عن:

1 حشرات

2 تطير

3 تسير على اربع

4 لها قدمان اخريين خلفيتين للقفز (اي 4+2)

اي نوع لا ينطبق عليه هذا هو مرفوض سواء ارجل للمشي اكثر من اربع او لا يقفز بالارجل الاضافية الخلفية او لا يطير

والمسموح من الانواع التي تنطبق عليها هذه الاربع شروط.

الجراد locust





http://www.photographypospech.com/photos/Chosen%20model%20organisms%20of%20Institute%20of%20Entomology%20/Sarance%20stehovava%20-%20Migratory%20locust%20(Locusta%20migratoria)%202.jpg

الدبا bald locust





http://community.webshots.com/photo/fullsize/1092673440049599097PNmPnq





الجندب grasshopper






http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/phil_myers/orthoptera/grasshopper2.JPG/medium.jpg





لجراد والدبا والحرجوان والجندب. وجميعها من أنواع الجراد والدبا هو الجراد عند خروجه من بيضه. والجراد له ستة أرجل. والحرجوان هو نوع كبير من الجراد ذو سنام وذنب والجندب إسمه فى العبرانية حجب لأنه يستر ويغطى الأرض ويتلف الحقول وهو ذو ذنب وبلا سنام. والحرجوان لأن جسمه كبير يثب ولا يطير.

وقد حلل أكل الحشرات الطيارة التى لها كراعان أى ساقان أو كارعان والمقصود بهما أن الرجلين الخلفيتين أطول من الأماميتين لأن بهما ساقين طويلتين. وكأن الرجل الخلفية تتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء :- جزء يقابل الفخذ فى الحيوان وجزء يقابل الساق (الكراع) وجزء يقابل القدم وهذا التركيب يساعد على القفز.

وبذلك نفهم أن الجراد ينطبق عليه هذه المواصفات فهو له أربع أرجل مقدمة + رجلان (كراعان) للقفز + أجنحة للطيران. وهذا معنى دبيب الطير الماشى على أربع وما له كراعان يثب بهما. وقوله إلا هذا لا تأكلونهأن كل الحشرات يمنع أكلها إلا ما ينطبق عليه هذه المواصفات.

فالانجيل يتكلم عن الجراد الذي يسير على اربع ويقفز باثنين.







Anatomy: Like all insects, the grasshoppers have a three-part body (head, thorax and abdomen), six jointed legs, two pairs of wings, and two antennae. Their body is covered with a hard exoskeleton. Grasshoppers breathe through a series of holes called spiracles; they are located along the sides of the body. Most grasshoppers are green, brown, or olive-green. The biggest ones are about 4.5 inches (11.5 cm) long.

http://www.greenville.k12.ny.us/elem/brady_s/grasshoppers/GH_facts.htm

Locust is the swarming phase of short-horned grasshoppers of the family Acrididae. The origin and apparent extinction of certain species of locust—some of which reached 6 inches (15 cm) in length—are unclear.[1]

These are species that can breed rapidly under suitable conditions and subsequently become gregarious and migratory. They form bands as nymphs and swarms as adults—both of which can travel great distances, rapidly stripping fields and greatly damaging crops.

Swarming behaviour and extinctions





Locust from the 1915 Locust Plague
There is no taxonomic difference between locust and grasshopper species, and in English the term "locust" is used for notorious species that change morphologically and behaviourally on crowding, to form swarms or hopper bands (of immature stages). These changes, or phase polymorphism, were first identified by Sir Boris Petrovich Uvarov, who studied the desert locust:

The abdomen region consists of the wings, tympanum, spiracles, and two pairs of legs. The large back legs are used for jumping while the small front legs are used for walking

وهذا اثبات انها تسير على اربع وتقفز باثني خلفيتين ( بهما كرعان).


واخيرا اقدم تقسيمة الاجزاء فهي:

من 1- 8 الحيوانات بامثلتها
9- 12 الاسماك
13- 19 الطيور بامثلتها
20- 25 الحشرات بامثلتها

1 وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:
2 «كَلِّمَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلَيْنِ: هذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الَّتِي تَأْكُلُونَهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ:
3 كُلُّ مَا شَقَّ ظِلْفًا وَقَسَمَهُ ظِلْفَيْنِ، وَيَجْتَرُّ مِنَ الْبَهَائِمِ، فَإِيَّاهُ تَأْكُلُونَ.
4 إِلاَّ هذِهِ فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ: الْجَمَلَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.
5 وَالْوَبْرَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.
6 وَالأَرْنَبَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.
7 وَالْخِنْزِيرَ، لأَنَّهُ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا وَيَقْسِمُهُ ظِلْفَيْنِ، لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَجْتَرُّ، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ.
8 مِنْ لَحْمِهَا لاَ تَأْكُلُوا وَجُثَثَهَا لاَ تَلْمِسُوا. إِنَّهَا نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ.
9 «وَهذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ مَا فِي الْمِيَاهِ: كُلُّ مَا لَهُ زَعَانِفُ وَحَرْشَفٌ فِي الْمِيَاهِ، فِي الْبِحَارِ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ، فَإِيَّاهُ تَأْكُلُونَ.
10 لكِنْ كُلُّ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ زَعَانِفُ وَحَرْشَفٌ فِي الْبِحَارِ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ، مِنْ كُلِّ دَبِيبٍ فِي الْمِيَاهِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فِي الْمِيَاهِ، فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ،
11 وَمَكْرُوهًا يَكُونُ لَكُمْ. مِنْ لَحْمِهِ لاَ تَأْكُلُوا، وَجُثَّتَهُ تَكْرَهُونَ.
12 كُلُّ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ زَعَانِفُ وَحَرْشَفٌ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.
13 «وَهذِهِ تَكْرَهُونَهَا مِنَ الطُّيُورِ. لاَ تُؤْكَلْ. إِنَّهَا مَكْرُوهَةٌ: اَلنَّسْرُ وَالأَنُوقُ وَالْعُقَابُ
14 وَالْحِدَأَةُ وَالْبَاشِقُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ،
15 وَكُلُّ غُرَابٍ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ،
16 وَالنَّعَامَةُ وَالظَّلِيمُ وَالسَّأَفُ وَالْبَازُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ،
17 وَالْبُومُ وَالْغَوَّاصُ وَالْكُرْكِيُّ
18 وَالْبَجَعُ وَالْقُوقُ وَالرَّخَمُ
19 وَاللَّقْلَقُ وَالْبَبْغَا عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالْهُدْهُدُ وَالْخُفَّاشُ.
20 وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِالطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.
21 إِلاَّ هذَا تَأْكُلُونَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ دَبِيبِالطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ: مَا لَهُ كُرَاعَانِ فَوْقَ رِجْلَيْهِ يَثِبُ بِهِمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
22 هذَا مِنْهُ تَأْكُلُونَ: الْجَرَادُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالدَّبَا عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالْحَرْجُوانُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ، وَالْجُنْدُبُ عَلَى أَجْنَاسِهِ.
23 لكِنْ سَائِرُ دَبِيبِالطَّيْرِ الَّذِي لَهُ أَرْبَعُ أَرْجُل فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.
24 مِنْ هذِهِ تَتَنَجَّسُونَ. كُلُّ مَنْ مَسَّ جُثَثَهَا يَكُونُ نَجِسًا إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ،
25 وَكُلُّ مَنْ حَمَلَ مِنْ جُثَثِهَا يَغْسِلُ ثِيَابَهُ وَيَكُونُ نَجِسًا إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ.

والمعنى الروحي:
فكرة ان الذي يقفز ضد الجاذبية الارضية بقوة وعزيمة يمثل الانسان الذي يهرب من الخطية يمثل الابن الضال اقوم الان ولا شئ يمنعه يسير في جماعات مترابط وحده واحده ياكل غنيمة اعداؤه ولا يخاصم اخاه.



والمجد لله دائما
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

* هل الأرنب يجتر ؟
11: 6 و الارنب لانه يجتر لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم

الشبهة
هل الارنب حيوان يجتر ؟ لان الارنب له معدة واحده

كل التراجم العربي كتبة كلمة ارنب
لاويين
11: 6 و الارنب لانه يجتر لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم

ولذلك ابدا في التراجم الانجليزي الاوضح


لأن اللغة العربية هي لغة قاصرة علميا ، لم يجد المترجم سوى كلمة الأرنب ليستخدمها للتعبير عن حيوان يدعي"الهير" وهو حيوان جبلي مجتر وهوالمذكور في سفر اللاويين .. هو بالفعل من عائلة الأرنب وان كان أطول آذانا واكبر ثلاثة مرات ووزنه يصل الي 6.5 كيلوجرام وتزيد سرعته الى 70 كم/ الساعة أضعاف سرعة الأرنب العادي وخلافا للأرنب العادي هو يولد كامل الفراء ومفتوح العينين.
.
Lev 11:6

(ASV) And the hare, because she cheweth the cud but parteth not the hoof, she is unclean unto you.

(BBE) And the hare, because the horn of its foot is not parted in two, is unclean to you.

(Bishops) And the Hare, though he chaweth the cud, yet because he deuideth not ye hoofe, he is therefore vncleane to you.

(Darby) and the hare, for it cheweth the cud, but hath not cloven hoofs--it shall be unclean unto you;

(DRB) The hare also: for that too cheweth the cud, but divideth not the hoof.

(ESV) And the hare, because it chews the cud but does not part the hoof, is unclean to you.

(FLS) Vous ne mangerez pas le lièvre, qui rumine, mais qui n'a pas la corne fendue: vous le regarderez comme impur.

(Geneva) Also the hare, because he cheweth the cud, and deuideth not the hoofe, he shalbe vncleane to you.


(HOT) ואת־הארנבת כי־מעלת גרה הוא ופרסה לא הפריסה טמאה הוא לכם׃


(JPS) And the hare, because she cheweth the cud but parteth not the hoof, she is unclean unto you.

(KJV) And the hare, because he cheweth the cud, but divideth not the hoof; he is unclean unto you.

(LITV) and the hare, though it brings up the cud, yet it does not divide the hoof; it is unclean to you;

(LXX) καὶ τὸν χοιρογρύλλιον, ὅτι ἀνάγει μηρυκισμὸν τοῦτο καὶ ὁπλὴν οὐ διχηλεῖ, ἀκάθαρτον τοῦτο ὑμῖν·

(MKJV) And the hare, because he chews the cud but does not divide the hoof; he is unclean to you.

(RV) And the hare, because she cheweth the cud but parteth not the hoof, she is unclean unto you.

(Vulgate) lepus quoque nam et ipse ruminat sed ungulam non dividit

(Webster) And the hare, because he cheweth the cud, but divideth not the hoof: he is unclean to you.

(YLT) and the hare, though it is bringing up the cud, yet the hoof hath not divided--unclean it is to you;

وكلمة اجترار اتت
Cud and ruminat

القواميس العبرية
strong

H768
ארנבת
'arnebeth
ar-neh'-beth
Of uncertain derivation; the hare: - hare.

Brown
ארנבת
'arnebeth
BDB Definition:
hare

وتكرر مرة اخري في سفر
- تث 14: 7
الا هذه فلا تأكلوها مما يجترّ ومما يشق الظلف المنقسم.الجمل والارنب والوبر لانها تجترّ لكنها لا تشق ظلفا فهي نجسة لكم
صورته





http://content.answers.com/main/content/img/BritannicaConcise/images/1146.jpg


حيوان الهير في موسوعتي المعارف بريتانيكا وكولومبيا - صورة حيوان الهير
Any of various mammals of the family Leporidae, especially of the genus Lepus, similar to rabbits but having longer ears and legs and giving birth to active, furred young.

http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?s=hare&gwp=13

حيوان الهير في موسوعة المعارف وايكيبيديا

The European Hare or Brown Hare (Lepus europaeus) is a species of hare native to northern, central, and western Europe and western Asia.
It is a mammal adapted to temperate open country. It is related to the similarly appearing rabbit, which is in the same family but a different genus. It breeds on the ground rather than in a burrow and relies on speed to escape.
It is larger, longer-eared, and longer-legged than a rabbit. It has a body size of 50-70 cm and a tail length of 7-11 cm. The weight for a full-grown adult ranges from 2.5 to 6.5 kg. It can run at speeds of up to 70 km/h (45 mi/h).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Hare

وبعد ان اتضح انه حيوان الهر الذي هو الارنب الجبلي
نبدا في التكلم في معني الاجترار

لسان العرب
والجِرَّةُ: جِرَّةُ البعير حين يَجْتَرُّها فَيَقْرِضُها ثم يَكُْظِمُها.
الجوهري: الجِرَّةُ، بالكسر، ما يخرجه البعير للاجْتِرار.
جِرَّه، ما يَجْتَرُّه الحيوان

القواميس الانجليزي

(Cud)
–noun
1.

the portion of food that a ruminant returns from the first stomach to the mouth to chew a second time.


2.

Dialect. quid 1 .

—Idiom
3.

chew one's or the cud, Informal. to meditate or ponder; ruminate.



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/CUD

Food regurgitated from the first stomach to the mouth of a ruminant and chewed again.
Something held in the mouth and chewed, such as a quid of tobacco.
يحتفظ به في الفم ويمضغ طويلا مثل التوباكو
http://www.answers.com/topic/cud

(ruminate)
ru⋅mi⋅nate
   /ˈruməˌneɪt/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [roo-muh-neyt] Show IPA verb, -nat⋅ed, -nat⋅ing.
Use ruminate in a Sentence

See web results for ruminate

See images of ruminate

–verb (used without object)

1.

to chew the cud, as a ruminant.


2.

to meditate or muse; ponder.

–verb (used with object)
3.

to chew again or over and over.


4.

to meditate on; ponder.


يمضغ مرارا وتكرارا
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ruminate .


هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
الأرنب حيوان من القوارض معروف، وإسمه باللاتينية هو Lepus Syriacus. وقد ورد اسمه في الكتاب المقدس مرتين في قائمة الحيوانات النجسة التي نهت الشريعة عن أكلها، وسبب تحريم أكل الأرنب "لأنه يجتر لكنه لا يشق ظلفا" (لا11: 6، تث14: 7) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) والأرنب –على اختلاف أنواعه– ليس من الحيوانات المجتره بالمقياس العلمي ، أي أن معدته لا تتكون من أربعة أقسام كسائر الحيوانات المجترة، ولكن من عادة الأرنب أن يبتلع ما يجده من طعام، ثم يعود لمضع ما عسر على معدته أن تهضمه، وهو نوع من الاجترار الجزئي.
إن هذه الفقرة من الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن طريقة الأرنت في الأكل، وذلك لأن جهازه الهضمي فقير جداً، فيحتاج الأرنب أحياناً إلى أكل برازه الشخصي ليستخلص الفائدة الغذائية كاملة منه عن طريق هضمه مرتان..! فإن هذه العملية تعتبر مماثلة لعملية الإجترار؛ وكلاهما يعتمد على إعادة تدوير طعام نصف مهضوم ليتم إستخلاص المواد الغذائية منه. 
ويقول البعض كذلك بأن الأجترار قديماً كان يعني مضغ الطعام لفترة زمنية طويلة. وكلا من الأرانب والحيوانات المجترة تقوم بهذا الأمر؛ لذا فقد كان شرعياً للإسرائيليين القدماء بإعتبار الارانب حيوانات مجترة.


موسوعة الوكبيديا التي تؤكد ان الارنب حيوان مجتر
Rabbits are herbivores who feed by grazing on grass, forbs, and leafy weeds. In addition, their diet contains large amounts of cellulose, which is hard to digest. Rabbits solve this problem by passing two distinctive types of feces: hard droppings and soft black viscous pellets, the latter of which are immediately eaten. Rabbits reingest their own droppings (rather than chewing the cud as do cows and many other herbivores) in order to fully digest their food and extract sufficient nutrients. [2] [3]
Rabbits graze heavily and rapidly for roughly the first half hour of a grazing period (usually in the late afternoon), followed by about half an hour of more selective feeding. In this time, the rabbit will also excrete many hard faecal pellets, being waste pellets that will not be reingested. If the environment is relatively non-threatening, the rabbit will remain outdoors for many hours, grazing at intervals. While out of the burrow, the rabbit will occasionally reingest its soft, partially digested pellets; this is rarely observed, since the pellets are reingested as they are produced. Reingestion is most common within the burrow between 8 o'clock in the morning and 5 o'clock in the evening, being carried out intermittently within that period.
Hard pellets are made up of hay-like fragments of plant cuticle and stalk, being the final waste product after redigestion of soft pellets. These are only released outside the burrow and are not reingested. Soft pellets are usually produced several hours after grazing, after the hard pellets have all been excreted. They are made up of micro-organisms and undigested plant cell walls.
The chewed plant material collects in the large cecum, a secondary chamber between the large and small intestine containing large quantities of symbiotic bacteria that aid in the digestion of cellulose and also produce certain B vitamins. The pellets are about 56% bacteria by dry weight, largely accounting for the pellets being 24.4% protein on average. These pellets remain intact for up to six hours in the stomach, the bacteria within http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit

ماهو المعني الروحي لان الارنب نجس
الارنب يمثل الانسان الخائف الذي لا يواجه يختبئ عند شعوره بالخطر
يجتر اي يعرف كلام ربنا ولكنه لا يحارب الخطيه لانه لا يشق الظلف اي لا يحارب الخطيه والشهوات لايزال الانسان العتيق


والمجد لله دائما
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

هل يزرع الملح؟
* للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط
*​ 
" وحارب ابيمالكالمدينة (شكيم) كل ذلك اليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدمالمدينة وزرعها ملحا " (قض9 :45).​ 



يستخدم الكتاب المقدس الأساليباللغوية والبلاغية والمجازية التي تعبر عن موقف معين، كما يستخدم المفردات اللغويةبمعاني حرفية ومعاني بلاغية مجازية كالتعبير المجازي الذي تستخدم فيه الألفاظ بغيرمعانيها الحقيقية لعلاقة المشابهة (التشبيه والاستعارة) أو التلازم (الكناية) أوغير ذلك كالمجاز المرسل، وهذا معروف حتى في لغة الخطاب العادي الذي نتخاطب به فيكل مكان، مثلما يقول الإنسان شربت ماءً ويقول آخر شربت المر، ويقول ثالث شربت منكيعاني، فالأول يتكلم عن شرب حقيقي للماء والثاني يعبر عما يعانيه من مرارة فينفسه والثالث يعبر عما يعانيه مصاعب وآلام نفسية. ولم تعبر الكلمة في الحالاتالثلاث عن معنى واحد، بل عن ثلاث معاني. وهكذا عندما يقول الكتاب " زارعالأرض " و " زارع الريح " و " ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد". وفي هذه العبارات الثلاث لا تعطي الكلمة معنى واحد بل ثلاث معاني؛ (1)زراعة الأرض، أي وضع البزور في الأرض وريها، (2) زارع الريح، أي الذي يتعب بلا ثمنولا ثمر، (3) ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد، أي يجني الإنسان ثمرة أعماله. ​ 
  ولكن المشككين في الكتاب المقدس كثيرا مايحاولون تشكيك المؤمنين بتفسير أي نص بمعنى حرفي لا يتناسب مع الموضوع الفعلي للنصولا يشرح معناه الصحيح " لكي يضلوا (كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح) لو أمكنالمختارين أيضاً " (مر13 :22). ​ 
  وقد وجد هؤلاء المشككين ضالتهم فيما جاء في سفرالقضاة قوله: " وحارب ابيمالك المدينة كل ذلكاليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدمالمدينة وزرعها ملحاً " (قض9:45)، وهنا هللوا وراحوا يشككون المؤمنين قائلين أن الكتاب المقدس قد أخطأ خطئاًفاحشاً إذا قال " أن الملح يزرع "!! وحاولوا تصوير الأمر على أنه يقصدأنه يزرع مثل القمح وبقية النباتات!! فهل ما يزعمونه صحيح؟! ​ 
   وقبل أن نشرح المعنى الحقيقي للنص الكتابي يجبأن نعرف كيف يستخرج الملح من التربة والماء. حيث يستخرج الملح عادة بطرق وأنواعمختلفة حسب كل بلد من البلاد وطريقة استخراجها له، ففي النمسا مثلاً كانوا يحفرونالأرض إلى مسافات عميقة حتى يصلوا إلى الملح الذي يكون على هيئة طبقة سميكة جداًويحفرون فيها ما يشبه الغرف التي يملئونها بالماء فيذوب فيه كم كبير من الملح، ثميخرجون هذا الماء ويضعونه في أواني كبيرة (مراجل) ويضعونه على النار فيتبخر الماءويبقى الملح على هيئة حبوب بلورية.  ​ 
 أما في فرنسا فكانوا يستخرجونه بطريقة أسهل إذيحفرون آبار في باطن الأرض التي تحتوي على الملح حتى يصلوا إلى الطبقات الملحية ثميملئون هذه الآباربالماءلكي يذوب الملح فيها ثم يضعونه في مراجل (قزانات) ويتركونه يغلي حتى تتبخر الماءويبقى الملح.​ 
  وفي البلاد الباردة التي لا يسمح الجو فيهابتبخر الماء إلىالدرجةالمعتادة وليس لدى أهلها من الوسائل ما يمكنهم من غلي ماء الملحلتبخيرهبالحرارة يلجئون إلى تثليج ماء الملح ويساعدهم على ذلك كثرةالثلج عندهم وشدة البرد في بلادهم فيبقى الماء النقيمثلجاً فينزل الملح إلى قاع الأحواضثم يجمعونه ويستعملونه.​ 
  وفي البلاد العربية يستخرج الملح بطرق أسهل منذلك حيث يعملون أحواض بجوار البحر واسعة وقليلة العمق ويملئونها بالماء تسمىبالملاحات، خاصة في الصيف وتترك قليلاً حتى يترسب ما قد يكون فيها منأقذار ثم تنقلونهاإلى أحواض مجاورةلهاوتترك فيها مدةكافيةيتبخر فيها الماء من تلك الأحواض بتأثير حرارة الجو العادية ويبقى الملح مترسباًفيقاعها،ثم يجعلونه أكواما بجانبها ليتصفى مما قد يكون عالقا فيه من الماء ثم ينقل إلىمحال البيع لبيعه واستخدامه.​ 
  بعد هذاالتوضيح نوضح ما قصده الكتاب في سفر القضاة بقوله " وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحاً ". ونسأل أولاً عنمعنى كلمة " زرع "، فقد وردت الكلمة في العبرية " זרע - zâra‛- زرع " من جزر زرع وتستخدم مجازيا بمعني نشر,زرع, أثمر, حمل، جلس, زرع, انتاج.​ 
  وجاءت كلمة " زرع " في قاموس لسانالعرب: " زَرَعَ الحَبَّ يَزْرَعُه زَرْعاً وزِراعةً: بَذَره، والاسم الزَّرْعُوقد غلب على البُرّ والشَّعِير، وجمعه زُرُوع، وقيل: الزرع نبات كل شيء يحرث،وقيل: الزرْع طرح البَذْر000 وتقول للصبي: زَرَعه الله أَي جَبَره الله وأَنبته. وفيالحديث: كنتُ لكِ كأَبي زَرْع لأُمّ زرع ".​ 
  إذا ففي كلتا اللغتين العبرية والعربية تستخدم الكلمةبعدة معاني، حرفية أو مجازية. وقد وردت في الكتاب المقدس بعدة معاني مثلما جاء فيالآيات التالية:​ 
"ونذرت نذرا وقالت يا رب الجنود أن نظرت نظرا إلى مذلة أمتك وذكرتني ولم تنس أمتكبل أعطيت أمتك زرع بشر فاني أعطيه للرب كل أيام حياته " (1صم1:11).​ 
"يا خائفي الرب سبحوه. مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب. واخشوه يا زرع إسرائيلجميعا " (مز22 :23).​ 
"نور قد زرع للصديق وفرح للمستقيمي القلب " (مز97 :11).​ 
"أنهم يزرعون الريح ويحصدون الزوبعة. زرع ليس له غلّةلا يصنع دقيقا " (هو8 :7). ​ 
"كل من يسمع كلمة الملكوت ولا يفهم فيأتي الشرير ويخطف ما قد زرع في قلبه" (مت13 :19).​ 
"مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحيةالباقية إلى الأبد " (1بط1 :23).​ 
الشرير" يخترع الشر في كل حين. يزرع خصومات " (أم6 :14).​ 
"ولكن قد أوصى عنك الرب لا يزرع من اسمك في ما بعد. إني اقطع من بيت إلهكالتماثيل المنحوتة والمسبوكة. اجعله قبرك لأنك صرت حقيرا " (نا1 :14).​ 
" هكذا أيضا قيامة الأموات. يزرع في فسادويقام في عدم فساد. يزرع في هوان ويقام في مجد. يزرع في ضعفويقام في قوة.يزرع جسماحيوانيا ويقام جسما روحانيا. يوجد جسم حيواني ويوجد جسم روحاني " (1كو15:42-44).​ 
"هذا وان من يزرع بالشح فبالشح أيضا يحصد. ومن يزرع بالبركاتفبالبركات أيضا يحصد " (2كو9 :6).​ 
"لأن من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا. ومن يزرع للروحفمن الروح يحصد حياة أبدية " (غل6 :8).​ 
" وثمر البر يزرع في السلام من الذين يفعلونالسلام " (يع3 :18).​ 
"الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج " (مز126 :5).​ 
  وفي كل هذه الآيات تستخدم الكلمة بمعنى مجازيوليس بمعنى زرع الأرض. وعندما نعود للآية التي يحاولون تشكيك المؤمنين من خلالهاوموضوعها نجد أن أنها تستخدم بمعنى مجازي مثل هذه الآيات تماماً. فيقول الكتاب:" وحارب ابيمالك المدينة (شكيم) كل ذلك اليوم واخذالمدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحا " (قض9 :45).وعبارة " زرعها ملحاً " هنا، كما جاء في جميع تفاسير الكتاب المقدس تعنيبذرها بالملح حتى تفسد ولا تصلح للزراعة. فقد كان كل هدف ابيمالك أن يجعل المدينةخراباً لمدة وطويلة ولم يكن أمامه سوى أن ينثر في الأرض كمية كبيرة من الملح لتصيرالتربة غير صالحة للزراعة لسنوات طويلة، ونظرا لأن الزراعة في فلسطين كانت تعتمدعلى المطر لذا فعند سقوط الأمطار على الأرض المنثور عليها الملح يجعلها تتشبعبالملح ولا تعد صالحة للزراعة لسنوات طويلة.​ 
  جاء في تفسير Believer's Bible Commentary في تفسيره: " يزرعها بالملح 00 أي يجعل الأرض عقيمة. وهنافعل رمزي من ابيمالك يعبر عن تصميمه في أن يكون المكان عقيم وملحي قفر "[1]. ​ 
  ويقولفي كتابJudges, Ruth. The People's Bible : " نثر ابيمالك الملح على الخرائب. ويمنع الملح المحاصيل منالزرع "، وهنا يشير إلى ما جاء في تثنية قوله: " كبريت وملح كل أرضاً حريق لا تزرع ولا تنبت ولايطلع فيها عشب ما كانقلاب سدوم وعمورة وادمة وصبوييم التي قلبها الرب بغضبه وسخطه" (تث29 :23)، وكان هدف ابيمالك أن يمنع إثمارها في القريب[2].​ 
  وجاء في تفسير AfricaBible commentary: "زرع منطقة بالملح يجعل الأرض غير خصبة 000 وكان نثر ابيمالك للملح على المدينة طقسرمزي لمعاقبة المدينة لكسرها عهدها معه ولعنها بعدم الخصوبة، ثم أعاد يربعام الأولبناء المدينة فيما بعد (1مل12 :25)[3]. مشيراً إلى قوله: " وبنى يربعامشكيم في جبل افرايم وسكن بها ".​ 
  وجاء في تفسيرAriel'sBible commentary : "وضرب (ابيمالك) المدينة وزرعها بالملح. وكان ملح الأرض رمزاً للأرض العقيمةالصحراوية (تث29 :23؛ أي39 :6؛ مز107 :34؛ ار17 :6)، وهذا كان عملا رمزياً على أنالمدينة تنقلب عقيمة وصحراء ملحية إلى الأبد[4]. ​ 
  وجاء في كتاب Beavailable. An Old testament study:" ولكي لا تثور المدينة ضده ثانية دمر ابيمالك المدينة ونثر عليها الملح،وهذا كان عملاً رمزياً يقصد به لعن الأرض وأن تصير خراب لكي لا يستطيع أحد أن يعيشفيها "[5].  ​ 
  وجاء فيThe Bibleknowledge commentary: " حاصرابيمالك المدينة ليلاً ودمرها وقتل سكانها ونثر الملح عليها. وكان هذا العملرمزياً يشير لعقمها وأنها ستكون عقيمة إلى الأبد 000 وقد برهنت المكتشفات الأثريةعلى أن هذا الدمار حدث لشكيم في القرن الثاني عشر والتي ظلت خراباً حتى أعاديربعام بنائها كعاصمته (1مل12 :25) "[6].​ 
  وهكذاأجمعت بقية التفاسير على المقصود بزرع المدينة ملح هو نثر الملح فيها حتى تصبحعقيمة وجدباء وغير صالحة للزراعة.​ 
  ويشير الكتاب المقدس كثيراً للأرض الخربةبالأرض الملحية مثل قوله: " ويكون مثل العرعر فيالبادية ولا يرى إذا جاء الخير بل يسكن الحرّة في البرية أرضا سبخة وغير مسكونة" (ار17 :6). وعبارة " أرضاً " سبخة تعني أرض ملحية وهي فيالعبرية (מלחה -  melêchâh- ملحه) وتعني ملحية، أي مهجورة بسببأنها ملحية. وقد وردت في الترجمات الإنجليزية (salt land)، كماترجمت في الترجمة الكاثوليكية حرفياً: " الأرضالمالحة التي لا ساكن فيها ".​ 
كما سميت الأرض الخربة بالأرضالملحية كما جاء في المزامير: " يجعل الأنهارقفارا ومجاري المياه معطشة. والأرض المثمرة سبخة(مالحة) من شر الساكنين فيها " (مز107:33و34)، لذا ترجمت في اليسوعية " وأرض الثمار إلى أرض مالحةبسبب شر سكانها ".​ 










[1]MacDonald,W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary : Old and NewTestaments (Jdg 9:45). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

[2]Lawrenz,J. C. (1997). Judges, Ruth. The People's Bible (116). Milwaukee, Wis.:Northwestern Pub. House.

[3]Adeyemo,T. (2006). Africa Bible commentary (306). Nairobi, Kenya; Grand Rapids, MI.:WordAlive Publishers; Zondervan.

[4]Fruchtenbaum,A. G. (2006). Ariel's Bible commentary : The books of Judges and Ruth (1st ed.)(126). San Antonio, Tex.: Ariel Ministries.

[5]Wiersbe,W. W. (1996, c1994). Be available. An Old testament study. (86). Wheaton, IL:Victor Books.

7 Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary.(1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ......ures(1:398). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

هل يزرع الملح؟
* للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط
*​ 
" وحارب ابيمالكالمدينة (شكيم) كل ذلك اليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدمالمدينة وزرعها ملحا " (قض9 :45).​ 



يستخدم الكتاب المقدس الأساليباللغوية والبلاغية والمجازية التي تعبر عن موقف معين، كما يستخدم المفردات اللغويةبمعاني حرفية ومعاني بلاغية مجازية كالتعبير المجازي الذي تستخدم فيه الألفاظ بغيرمعانيها الحقيقية لعلاقة المشابهة (التشبيه والاستعارة) أو التلازم (الكناية) أوغير ذلك كالمجاز المرسل، وهذا معروف حتى في لغة الخطاب العادي الذي نتخاطب به فيكل مكان، مثلما يقول الإنسان شربت ماءً ويقول آخر شربت المر، ويقول ثالث شربت منكيعاني، فالأول يتكلم عن شرب حقيقي للماء والثاني يعبر عما يعانيه من مرارة فينفسه والثالث يعبر عما يعانيه مصاعب وآلام نفسية. ولم تعبر الكلمة في الحالاتالثلاث عن معنى واحد، بل عن ثلاث معاني. وهكذا عندما يقول الكتاب " زارعالأرض " و " زارع الريح " و " ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد". وفي هذه العبارات الثلاث لا تعطي الكلمة معنى واحد بل ثلاث معاني؛ (1)زراعة الأرض، أي وضع البزور في الأرض وريها، (2) زارع الريح، أي الذي يتعب بلا ثمنولا ثمر، (3) ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد، أي يجني الإنسان ثمرة أعماله. ​ 
  ولكن المشككين في الكتاب المقدس كثيرا مايحاولون تشكيك المؤمنين بتفسير أي نص بمعنى حرفي لا يتناسب مع الموضوع الفعلي للنصولا يشرح معناه الصحيح " لكي يضلوا (كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح) لو أمكنالمختارين أيضاً " (مر13 :22). ​ 
  وقد وجد هؤلاء المشككين ضالتهم فيما جاء في سفرالقضاة قوله: " وحارب ابيمالك المدينة كل ذلكاليوم واخذ المدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدمالمدينة وزرعها ملحاً " (قض9:45)، وهنا هللوا وراحوا يشككون المؤمنين قائلين أن الكتاب المقدس قد أخطأ خطئاًفاحشاً إذا قال " أن الملح يزرع "!! وحاولوا تصوير الأمر على أنه يقصدأنه يزرع مثل القمح وبقية النباتات!! فهل ما يزعمونه صحيح؟! ​ 
   وقبل أن نشرح المعنى الحقيقي للنص الكتابي يجبأن نعرف كيف يستخرج الملح من التربة والماء. حيث يستخرج الملح عادة بطرق وأنواعمختلفة حسب كل بلد من البلاد وطريقة استخراجها له، ففي النمسا مثلاً كانوا يحفرونالأرض إلى مسافات عميقة حتى يصلوا إلى الملح الذي يكون على هيئة طبقة سميكة جداًويحفرون فيها ما يشبه الغرف التي يملئونها بالماء فيذوب فيه كم كبير من الملح، ثميخرجون هذا الماء ويضعونه في أواني كبيرة (مراجل) ويضعونه على النار فيتبخر الماءويبقى الملح على هيئة حبوب بلورية.  ​ 
 أما في فرنسا فكانوا يستخرجونه بطريقة أسهل إذيحفرون آبار في باطن الأرض التي تحتوي على الملح حتى يصلوا إلى الطبقات الملحية ثميملئون هذه الآباربالماءلكي يذوب الملح فيها ثم يضعونه في مراجل (قزانات) ويتركونه يغلي حتى تتبخر الماءويبقى الملح.​ 
  وفي البلاد الباردة التي لا يسمح الجو فيهابتبخر الماء إلىالدرجةالمعتادة وليس لدى أهلها من الوسائل ما يمكنهم من غلي ماء الملحلتبخيرهبالحرارة يلجئون إلى تثليج ماء الملح ويساعدهم على ذلك كثرةالثلج عندهم وشدة البرد في بلادهم فيبقى الماء النقيمثلجاً فينزل الملح إلى قاع الأحواضثم يجمعونه ويستعملونه.​ 
  وفي البلاد العربية يستخرج الملح بطرق أسهل منذلك حيث يعملون أحواض بجوار البحر واسعة وقليلة العمق ويملئونها بالماء تسمىبالملاحات، خاصة في الصيف وتترك قليلاً حتى يترسب ما قد يكون فيها منأقذار ثم تنقلونهاإلى أحواض مجاورةلهاوتترك فيها مدةكافيةيتبخر فيها الماء من تلك الأحواض بتأثير حرارة الجو العادية ويبقى الملح مترسباًفيقاعها،ثم يجعلونه أكواما بجانبها ليتصفى مما قد يكون عالقا فيه من الماء ثم ينقل إلىمحال البيع لبيعه واستخدامه.​ 
  بعد هذاالتوضيح نوضح ما قصده الكتاب في سفر القضاة بقوله " وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحاً ". ونسأل أولاً عنمعنى كلمة " زرع "، فقد وردت الكلمة في العبرية " זרע - zâra‛- زرع " من جزر زرع وتستخدم مجازيا بمعني نشر,زرع, أثمر, حمل، جلس, زرع, انتاج.​ 
  وجاءت كلمة " زرع " في قاموس لسانالعرب: " زَرَعَ الحَبَّ يَزْرَعُه زَرْعاً وزِراعةً: بَذَره، والاسم الزَّرْعُوقد غلب على البُرّ والشَّعِير، وجمعه زُرُوع، وقيل: الزرع نبات كل شيء يحرث،وقيل: الزرْع طرح البَذْر000 وتقول للصبي: زَرَعه الله أَي جَبَره الله وأَنبته. وفيالحديث: كنتُ لكِ كأَبي زَرْع لأُمّ زرع ".​ 
  إذا ففي كلتا اللغتين العبرية والعربية تستخدم الكلمةبعدة معاني، حرفية أو مجازية. وقد وردت في الكتاب المقدس بعدة معاني مثلما جاء فيالآيات التالية:​ 
"ونذرت نذرا وقالت يا رب الجنود أن نظرت نظرا إلى مذلة أمتك وذكرتني ولم تنس أمتكبل أعطيت أمتك زرع بشر فاني أعطيه للرب كل أيام حياته " (1صم1:11).​ 
"يا خائفي الرب سبحوه. مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب. واخشوه يا زرع إسرائيلجميعا " (مز22 :23).​ 
"نور قد زرع للصديق وفرح للمستقيمي القلب " (مز97 :11).​ 
"أنهم يزرعون الريح ويحصدون الزوبعة. زرع ليس له غلّةلا يصنع دقيقا " (هو8 :7). ​ 
"كل من يسمع كلمة الملكوت ولا يفهم فيأتي الشرير ويخطف ما قد زرع في قلبه" (مت13 :19).​ 
"مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحيةالباقية إلى الأبد " (1بط1 :23).​ 
الشرير" يخترع الشر في كل حين. يزرع خصومات " (أم6 :14).​ 
"ولكن قد أوصى عنك الرب لا يزرع من اسمك في ما بعد. إني اقطع من بيت إلهكالتماثيل المنحوتة والمسبوكة. اجعله قبرك لأنك صرت حقيرا " (نا1 :14).​ 
" هكذا أيضا قيامة الأموات. يزرع في فسادويقام في عدم فساد. يزرع في هوان ويقام في مجد. يزرع في ضعفويقام في قوة.يزرع جسماحيوانيا ويقام جسما روحانيا. يوجد جسم حيواني ويوجد جسم روحاني " (1كو15:42-44).​ 
"هذا وان من يزرع بالشح فبالشح أيضا يحصد. ومن يزرع بالبركاتفبالبركات أيضا يحصد " (2كو9 :6).​ 
"لأن من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا. ومن يزرع للروحفمن الروح يحصد حياة أبدية " (غل6 :8).​ 
" وثمر البر يزرع في السلام من الذين يفعلونالسلام " (يع3 :18).​ 
"الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج " (مز126 :5).​ 
  وفي كل هذه الآيات تستخدم الكلمة بمعنى مجازيوليس بمعنى زرع الأرض. وعندما نعود للآية التي يحاولون تشكيك المؤمنين من خلالهاوموضوعها نجد أن أنها تستخدم بمعنى مجازي مثل هذه الآيات تماماً. فيقول الكتاب:" وحارب ابيمالك المدينة (شكيم) كل ذلك اليوم واخذالمدينة وقتل الشعب الذي بها وهدم المدينة وزرعها ملحا " (قض9 :45).وعبارة " زرعها ملحاً " هنا، كما جاء في جميع تفاسير الكتاب المقدس تعنيبذرها بالملح حتى تفسد ولا تصلح للزراعة. فقد كان كل هدف ابيمالك أن يجعل المدينةخراباً لمدة وطويلة ولم يكن أمامه سوى أن ينثر في الأرض كمية كبيرة من الملح لتصيرالتربة غير صالحة للزراعة لسنوات طويلة، ونظرا لأن الزراعة في فلسطين كانت تعتمدعلى المطر لذا فعند سقوط الأمطار على الأرض المنثور عليها الملح يجعلها تتشبعبالملح ولا تعد صالحة للزراعة لسنوات طويلة.​ 
  جاء في تفسير Believer's Bible Commentary في تفسيره: " يزرعها بالملح 00 أي يجعل الأرض عقيمة. وهنافعل رمزي من ابيمالك يعبر عن تصميمه في أن يكون المكان عقيم وملحي قفر "[1]. ​ 
  ويقولفي كتابJudges, Ruth. The People's Bible : " نثر ابيمالك الملح على الخرائب. ويمنع الملح المحاصيل منالزرع "، وهنا يشير إلى ما جاء في تثنية قوله: " كبريت وملح كل أرضاً حريق لا تزرع ولا تنبت ولايطلع فيها عشب ما كانقلاب سدوم وعمورة وادمة وصبوييم التي قلبها الرب بغضبه وسخطه" (تث29 :23)، وكان هدف ابيمالك أن يمنع إثمارها في القريب[2].​ 
  وجاء في تفسير AfricaBible commentary: "زرع منطقة بالملح يجعل الأرض غير خصبة 000 وكان نثر ابيمالك للملح على المدينة طقسرمزي لمعاقبة المدينة لكسرها عهدها معه ولعنها بعدم الخصوبة، ثم أعاد يربعام الأولبناء المدينة فيما بعد (1مل12 :25)[3]. مشيراً إلى قوله: " وبنى يربعامشكيم في جبل افرايم وسكن بها ".​ 
  وجاء في تفسيرAriel'sBible commentary : "وضرب (ابيمالك) المدينة وزرعها بالملح. وكان ملح الأرض رمزاً للأرض العقيمةالصحراوية (تث29 :23؛ أي39 :6؛ مز107 :34؛ ار17 :6)، وهذا كان عملا رمزياً على أنالمدينة تنقلب عقيمة وصحراء ملحية إلى الأبد[4]. ​ 
  وجاء في كتاب Beavailable. An Old testament study:" ولكي لا تثور المدينة ضده ثانية دمر ابيمالك المدينة ونثر عليها الملح،وهذا كان عملاً رمزياً يقصد به لعن الأرض وأن تصير خراب لكي لا يستطيع أحد أن يعيشفيها "[5].  ​ 
  وجاء فيThe Bibleknowledge commentary: " حاصرابيمالك المدينة ليلاً ودمرها وقتل سكانها ونثر الملح عليها. وكان هذا العملرمزياً يشير لعقمها وأنها ستكون عقيمة إلى الأبد 000 وقد برهنت المكتشفات الأثريةعلى أن هذا الدمار حدث لشكيم في القرن الثاني عشر والتي ظلت خراباً حتى أعاديربعام بنائها كعاصمته (1مل12 :25) "[6].​ 
  وهكذاأجمعت بقية التفاسير على المقصود بزرع المدينة ملح هو نثر الملح فيها حتى تصبحعقيمة وجدباء وغير صالحة للزراعة.​ 
  ويشير الكتاب المقدس كثيراً للأرض الخربةبالأرض الملحية مثل قوله: " ويكون مثل العرعر فيالبادية ولا يرى إذا جاء الخير بل يسكن الحرّة في البرية أرضا سبخة وغير مسكونة" (ار17 :6). وعبارة " أرضاً " سبخة تعني أرض ملحية وهي فيالعبرية (מלחה -  melêchâh- ملحه) وتعني ملحية، أي مهجورة بسببأنها ملحية. وقد وردت في الترجمات الإنجليزية (salt land)، كماترجمت في الترجمة الكاثوليكية حرفياً: " الأرضالمالحة التي لا ساكن فيها ".​ 
كما سميت الأرض الخربة بالأرضالملحية كما جاء في المزامير: " يجعل الأنهارقفارا ومجاري المياه معطشة. والأرض المثمرة سبخة(مالحة) من شر الساكنين فيها " (مز107:33و34)، لذا ترجمت في اليسوعية " وأرض الثمار إلى أرض مالحةبسبب شر سكانها ".​ 










[1]MacDonald,W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary : Old and NewTestaments (Jdg 9:45). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

[2]Lawrenz,J. C. (1997). Judges, Ruth. The People's Bible (116). Milwaukee, Wis.:Northwestern Pub. House.

[3]Adeyemo,T. (2006). Africa Bible commentary (306). Nairobi, Kenya; Grand Rapids, MI.:WordAlive Publishers; Zondervan.

[4]Fruchtenbaum,A. G. (2006). Ariel's Bible commentary : The books of Judges and Ruth (1st ed.)(126). San Antonio, Tex.: Ariel Ministries.

[5]Wiersbe,W. W. (1996, c1994). Be available. An Old testament study. (86). Wheaton, IL:Victor Books.

7 Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary.(1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ......ures(1:398). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*شرب الماء مضر بالصحة*
هل شرب الماء مضر بالصحة؟
يقول سفر المكابيين الثاني (15: 39).
" وكما أن شرب الخمر وحدها أو شرب الماء وحده مضر، وإنما تطيب الخمر ممزوجة بالماء وتعطي لذة وطربا " 
نص الشبهة: 
أولا أنا لا اقصد الاساءة للأخوة المسيحيين لأنهم جميعا يعلمون أن هذا ليس أسلوبي
نأتي للمهم هل الماء وحده مضر كما جاء في سفر المكابيين ألاصحاح الخامس عشر 
ثم كما ان اشرب الخمر وحدها او شرب الماء وحده مضر وانما تطيب الخمر ممزوجة بالماء وتعقب لذة وطربا كذلك تنميق الكلام على هذا الاسلوب يطرب مسامع مطالعي التاليف.
أذا أتفقنا جميعا أن شرب الخمر مضر فهل يكون الماء بأي حالة من الاحوال او حتي أذا خفف الخمر بالماء سيكون غير مضر
ارجو الاجابة ولكن أجابة علمية وليس أجابة حلزونية 
إنتهى نص الشبهة.

الرد: 
يقول المعترض ان شرب الماء وحده ليس مضر فما ذكر في سفر المكابين الثاني خطا
ورغم ان هذا العدد يتكلم كمثال الا ان الحقيقة العلمية المذكورة فية صحيحة علي عكس ما يظن المعترضين
هذا السفر كتب سنة 40 قبل الميلاد فهو يتكلم عن ما كان يفعله اهل هذا الزمان فمصادر المياه في هذة الفترة هي الابار ولانهار التي يجد الانسان صعوبة في نقلهم باستمرار فيلجا الي تخزينها.هذة المياه الغير معقمة والغير مفلترة تمتلئ بالبكتيريا والشوائب وبعض المواد الذائبة الضارة.شرب هذا الماء فعلا يضر وخاصتا اذا تم تخزينة فترة فهو ممكن يسبب العدوي البكتيرية او امراض الكلي او بعض الامراض الاخري بسبب المواد المعلقة والذائبة وهذة العملية تستغرق فترة فلا تصلح لمعالجة المياة بسرعة.
كان اهل هذا الزمان يلجؤون لعدة وسائل لتفادي هذة الاخطار عن طريق اولا وضعها في اواني فخارية التي تتميز بخاصية الامتزاز الصحي وازالة بعض المواد الضارة المعلقة وخاصية التبادل الايوني التي تزيل بعض المواد الذائبة الضارة وايضا خاصية الفلترة لازاله الشوائب.والطريقة الاخري التي تقلل من اضرار هذة المياه الغير نقية هي مزجها بالخمر حيث ان الكحليات تساعد علي قتل البكتريا ومنع نموها وايضا الكحل يساعد علي ترسيب المواد الزائبه لان معدل زوبان هذة المواد يقل بسبب الكحل.وهذا العلاج للماء اسرع بكثير وكان شائع هذة الفترة.وهذا ما تكلم عليه الوحي في هذة الاعداد ويوافق الكتاب كليا وتاريخيا وعلميا 
Harmful qualities could also be removed by addition of vinegar or wine 
حيث يقول موقع كامبردج: " يمكن أن تزال الخواص الضارة (من المياه) بإضافة خل أو خمر ".
http://www.cambridge.org/us/books/kiple/water.htm
Since ancient times, in countries like Israel, Rome and (more recently) France, water was too polluted to drink untreated.By mixing 1 part red wine to 3 parts water, sufficient purification was achieved.For killing bacteria in laboratory conditions, red wine ranked 3 to 4 times more effective than pure alcohol or tequila 
ويقول أحد العلماء تحت عنوان (تطهير المياه - PURIFYING WATER): " منذ العصور القديمة، في دول مثل إسرائيل وروما (والأكثر حداثة) فرنسا كانت المياه ملوثة جدا وغير معالجة.وكانوا يقومون بعمل تطهير كافي بخلط جزء من الخمر الحمراء لثلاثة أجزاء من المياه.ولقتل البكتريا في حالات المعامل تصنف الخمر الحمراء من ثلاث إلى أربع مرات أكثر فاعلية من الكحول النقي أو tequila ".
http://standeyo.com/News_Files/LTAH_Water_Pure2.html
وكذالك توجد عدة طرق اخري منها وضع عملات من الفضة التي تساهم في تنقية الماء.او الفلترة عن طريق استخدام الفحم
وايضا في الزمن الحاضر الحقيقة العلمية موجودة في هذا العدد صحيحة ينصح الاطباء بشرب من اثنين الي اربعة لتر ماء في اليوم،وهو بمعدل مئتين واربعين ملي ثمان مرات،اكثر من ذالك وبدون املاح تعويضية التي تفقد بالعرق والبول قد تتسبب في عدة امراض مثل الاسهال والتعب العضلي وغيرها ولذالك ينصح بشرب الماء المخلوط بالاملاح وخاصتا في ايام الحر واثناء الجهد العضلي وينصح ايضا بعدم شرب المياه القليلة الاملاح مثل الماء المقطر بكثرة لانة يؤدي الي فشل وقد تحدث منه حالة وهي قلة الصوديوم في الجسم وهذا خطير علي صحة الانسان
Hyponatremia 
قلة املاح الصديوم في الدم بسبب كثرة شرب الماء
Hyponatremia causes may include: 
Consuming excessive water during exercise.Because you lose sodium through sweat, drinking too much water during endurance activities, such as marathons and triathlons, can dilute the sodium  of your blood.
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hyponatremia/DS00974/DSECTION=causes
INTRODUCTION — In almost all cases, hyponatremia results from the intake (either oral or intravenous) and subsequent retention of water [1].
http://www.uptodate.com/patients//topic.do?topicKey=fldlytes/703 4
واثبات من بعض المراجع 
How wine was drunk in ancient times 
The Ancient Practice of Mixing Water and Wine
Wine was added to water to purify the water.It also sweetened up the water and gave it a bit of flavor.Folks living in Bible times didn’t have two supermarket aisles full of various types of juices and soft drinks from which to choose.
In such a warm climate, their juice would ferment all by itself unless they drank it all right after harvest.They had no canning lids, no freezers, and no powdered drinks.Thus, their choices were limited to a few kinds of fruit juices, warm goats milk, and for the most part, snant water from a cistern near their house.Thus, if they could add a little flavor to their water, they did.Wine was mixed with water to sweeten up the water and to purify it.
However, the ancient civilized societies were well aware of the DANGERS of alcohol.They needed the wine as a beverage and as a water purifier, and yet at the same time maintained strict codes of its “use.” A Babylonian King d Hammurabi established a code of law in which he “laid out a variety of restrictions on the consumption and sale of alcohol.Violators of these laws could be executed.Similarly, in China, during the reign of Emperor Chung K’iang, drunkards were executed to show that the government did not approve of excessive drinking.”_ From the beginning, alcohol posed a problem to the ancient societies.On the one hand, they needed wine, but on the other hand, they also recognized its dangers.__
Many writings verify the fact that the ancients dealt with this dilemma by mixing their wine with water to PREVENT intoxication.Consider the following examples.In civilized Greek society, Homer (Odyssey IX, 208f) mentions a ratio of twenty parts water to one part wine.Hippocrates also considered “twenty parts of water to one part of the Thracian wine to be the proper beverage.” [ii] Pliny (Natural History XIV, vi, 54) mentions a ration of eight parts water to one part wine.Athenaeus’s The Learned Banquet, (around A.D.200) writes in a play that their custom was to mix three parts water to one part wine.[iii]
In Greece it was “considered barbarous to drink wine that was not diluted with water.”[iv] Plutarch wrote (in Sumposiacs III, ix), “We call a mixture wine, though the larger of the component parts is water.” [v] A mixture of equal parts was considered strong drink.The ratio varied from place to place, but the practice of mixing water with wine was common.Athenaeus quoted Mnesitheus of Athens as saying, “in daily intercourse, to those who drink it moderately it gives good cheer; but if you overstep the bounds it brings violence.Mix it half and half and you get madness; unmixed—bodily collapse.”[vi] 
In Jewish society wine was also mixed with water, and unmixed wine was considered a strong drink.Several Old Testament passages spoke of the difference between wine and strong drink (Deut.14: 26; 29: 6).The priests were to avoid BOTH when they went into the tabernacle (Lev.10: 8-9).The Talmud (oral traditions of the Jews from about 200 BC to AD 200) includes instructions concerning wine in several chapters.One section (Shabbath 77a) states that wine which does not carry at least 3 parts of water is not wine.It would be considered a strong drink.[vii] 
Rabbis said that food unblessed was unclean.They taught that wine, unless mixed with water, could not be blessed.Some rabbis demanded three parts of water; some demanded ten parts water before they would bless it.While the standards varied somewhat, it does give us some insight into the common practice of mixing wine and water in the days of Christ.(This might help shed light on the miracle at the wedding of Cana.)
A passage from the uninspired apocryphal book of II Macc.15: 39 also sheds light on this practice among the Jews: “For as it is hurtful to drink wine or water alone; and as wine mingled with water is pleasant, and delighteth the taste: even so speech finely *****d delighteth the ears of them that read the story.And here shall be an end.” This passage reveals the fact that they understood that drinking water alone (unmixed) was often harmful, and was thus MIXED it with wine.The mixing improved the taste of the (often snant) water AND removed the hurtful or harmful effects of unpurified water.This passage indicates to us the common Jewish custom of mixing water and wine and also includes two reasons for doing so.
For the ancients, (especially the ancient Jews) drinking wine unmixed was considered Barbaric.It was a violation of Talmud and the standards of the rabbis.Wine that was not mixed was considered strong drink, and strong drink was considered Barbaric and thus, forbidden.
However, in later years, the Romans were not so restrained in their drinking practices.Excessive drinking of wine became such a problem in Rome that Emperor Domitius Ulpinus came to believe that wine would destroy the empire.“To combat alcoholism spreading throughout the Roman culture, Domitius ordered half the vineyards in the empire to be destroyed and raised the price of wine.”[viii]
When we read of drinking wine in the Bible, it must be understood in light of the customs, standards, and practices of that day.When we read the word wine we should think “wine mixed with water” unless it specifically says unmixed or strong drink.
وترجمته
كيف كان يشرب النبيذ في العصور القديمة 
في الممارسة القديمة من خلط الماء والنبيذ
النبيذ أضيف في المياه لتنقية المياه.كما تصل المياه المحلاة وأعطاها شيئا من نكهة.الناس الذين يعيشون في الكتاب المقدس مرات لم يكن لديها اثنين من الممرات سوبر ماركت الكامل لمختلف أنواع العصير والمشروبات الغازية من الذي يختار.
في مثل هذا المناخ الحار، سيكون من عصير الهياج من تلقاء نفسه، إلا إذا كانوا يشربون منه كل الحق بعد الحصاد.لم يكن لديهم أغطية التعليب، لا المجمدات، وليس المشروبات المجفف.وبالتالي، كانت محدودة خياراتهم لبضعة أنواع من عصائر الفاكهة، دافئ حليب الماعز، وبالنسبة للجزء الاكبر، والمياه الراكدة من صهريج بالقرب من منزلهم.وهكذا، اذا كان يمكن إضافة نكهة قليلا إلى المياه، وفعلوا ذلك.النبيذ كان يخلط مع الماء لتحلية المياه وتصل الى تطهيره.
ومع ذلك، فإن المجتمعات المتحضرة القديمة كانت تدرك جيدا من مخاطر الكحول.انهم بحاجة للنبيذ والمشروبات ونتيجة لتنقية المياه، ولكن في نفس الوقت الحفاظ على قواعد صارمة من "استخدام" ويدعى الملك البابلي حمورابي وضعت مدونة القانون الذي قال انه "وضعت مجموعة متنوعة من القيود المفروضة على استهلاك الكحول وبيعها.يمكن أن ينتهك هذه القوانين يتم تنفيذها.وبالمثل، في الصين، في عهد الامبراطور تشونغ k'iang، السكاري أعدم لاظهار ان الحكومة لم توافق على الافراط في شرب الكحول ".[ط]من البداية، والكحول تمثل مشكلة في المجتمعات القديمة.من ناحية، فإنها تحتاج إلى النبيذ، ولكن من ناحية أخرى، كما أنها معترف بها من أخطار.
كتابات العديد من التحقق من حقيقة أن القدماء التعامل مع هذه المعضلة من خلال خلط من النبيذ مع الماء لمنع التسمم.النظر في الأمثلة التالية.في المجتمع اليوناني المتحضر، هوميروس (الأوديسة التاسع، 208f) ويذكر أن نسبة العشرين قطع المياه الى خمر واحد جزء.كما نظرت أبقراط "العشرين أجزاء من الماء لجزء واحد من النبيذ ثراسيا لتكون المشروبات السليم".[ب] بليني (التاريخ الطبيعي الرابع عشر والسادس، 54) ويذكر على حصص غذائية من ثمانية أجزاء من الماء إلى خمر واحد جزء.وAthenaeus وليمة المستفادة، (حوالي 200 ميلادي) يكتب في المسرحية التي كانت مخصصة لهم لخلط المياه إلى ثلاثة أجزاء جزء واحد النبيذ.[الثالث]
في اليونان انها "تعتبر وحشية لشرب الخمر لم يكن مخففا بالماء".[الرابع] بلوتارخ كتب (في Sumposiacs الثالث، والتاسع)، "إننا ندعو النبيذ المخلوط، وعلى الرغم من أن أكبر جزء من الأجزاء المكونة من المياه".[ت] مزيج من أجزاء متساوية يعتبر مشروب قوي.والنسبة تختلف من مكان إلى مكان، ولكن هذه الممارسة لخلط المياه مع النبيذ كان شائعا.Athenaeus نقلت Mnesitheus من أثينا قوله، "في الجماع يوميا، لأولئك الذين الشراب باعتدال أنه يعطي إبتهاج جيدة، ولكن إذا تجاوز حدود ان يجلب العنف.انها مزيج من نصف ونصف، وتحصل على الجنون ؛ غير المخلوط انهيار جسدي ".[السادس] 
النبيذ في المجتمع اليهودي أيضا خلطها مع الماء والنبيذ وغير المخلوط يعتبر مشروب قوي.عدة فقرات من العهد القديم تحدث عن الفرق بين النبيذ والمشروبات القوية (تث 14: 26 ؛ 29: 6).الكهنة كانوا على تجنب عندما ذهبوا الى المعبد (Lev.10: 8 - 9).التلمود (التقاليد الشفوية لليهود من حوالي 200 قبل الميلاد الى 200 ميلادية) تتضمن تعليمات بشأن النبيذ في عدة فصول.مقطع واحد (Shabbath 77a) تنص على أن الخمر الذي لا يحمل ما لا يقل عن 3 أجزاء من الماء ليس النبيذ.وسيكون من يعتبر مشروب قوي.[السابع] 
وقال الحاخامات ان الغذاء المحروم كان نجسا.انها تعلم ان والنبيذ، واذا لم يختلط الماء، لا يمكن أن يكون مباركا.وطالب بعض الحاخامات ثلاثة أجزاء من الماء، وطالب بعض عشرة أجزاء من الماء قبل أن يبارك فيه.في حين أن المعايير تختلف إلى حد ما، فإنه لا يقدم لنا بعض الضوء على الممارسة الشائعة المتمثلة في خلط النبيذ والماء في أيام المسيح.(وهذا قد يساعد في تسليط الضوء على معجزة في حفل زواج قانا.)
بفقرة من كتاب ملفق لا روح فيه من فيتصرف المركز الثاني.15: 39 كما يلقي الضوء على هذه الممارسة بين اليهود: "كما لأنه مؤذ للشرب النبيذ أو الماء وحده، والنبيذ كما تختلط مع المياه لطيفا، وdelighteth الذوق: على الرغم من ذلك الخطاب دقة مؤطرة delighteth آذان لهم أن قرأت القصة.وهنا يجب أن تكون نهايتها." هذا المقطع يكشف عن حقيقة أنهم أدركوا أن المياه الصالحة للشرب وحيد (غير المخلوط) كثيرا ما كان الضارة، وهكذا كان خلطه مع النبيذ.خلط تحسين طعم (الراكدة في كثير من الأحيان) والمياه وإزالة آثار مؤذية أو ضارة للمياه غير منقى.هذا النص يبين لنا أن العرف العام اليهودي في خلط الماء والنبيذ، وتشمل أيضا سببين للقيام بذلك.
لالقدماء، (يعتبر بخاصة اليهود القديمة) شرب الخمر غير المخلوط البربرية.انها انتهاك لالتلمود ومعايير من الحاخامات.النبيذ الذي كان يعتبر غير مختلطة شرب قوية، والمشروبات القوية اعتبرت البربرية، وبالتالي، ممنوع.
ومع ذلك، في السنوات اللاحقة، والرومان لم تكن مقيدة حتى في ممارساتها للشرب.الإفراط في شرب الخمر وأصبحت هذه المشكلة في روما ان الامبراطور Domitius Ulpinus جاء الى الاعتقاد بأن النبيذ من شأنه أن يدمر الإمبراطورية."لمكافحة انتشار الإدمان على الكحول في جميع أنحاء الثقافة الرومانية، وأمرت Domitius نصف الكروم في الامبراطورية يتعين تدميرها، ورفع سعر النبيذ".[الثامن]
عندما نقرأ من شرب الخمر في الكتاب المقدس، وأنه يجب أن يفهم في ضوء العادات والمعايير والممارسات في ذلك اليوم.عندما كنا يقرأ كلمة النبيذ ينبغي لنا أن يفكر "الخمر الممزوج بالماء"ما لم يكن على وجه التحديد تقول غير مختلط أو الشراب قوية.
ولكن نعود للمعني الروحي بعد اثبات الكلام العلمي السليم في الكتاب المقدس
الكاتب يريد أن تكون نهاية كلامه أن أورشليم عادت وصارت في يد شعب الله محررة من الوثنيين، وهيكلها لله وليس في يد الوثنيين.ويريد الكاتب أن يقول أن الله قد كلل أعمال يهوذا بالنجاح.ونرى أيضاً إتضاع الكاتب.

الخمر= يشير للتاريخ الذي كتبه والماء = يشير لمزج هذا التاريخ بالتفسيرات والشرح الذي كان يكتبه مثل (6: 9،8،10+ 6: 13،8).أي أن الهدف من الكتابة أن نرى عمل الله مع شعبه فنتعزى كمن يشرب خمراً لينتشي ويفرح.ولكن الخمر وحدها مضرة إذ تكون قوية، والتاريخ وحده دون شرح (الماء) قد لا يفهم فيحدث ضرراً.والماء وحده (أي رأي الكاتب) لن يفرح أحد.

مثال لذلك: - لماذا يسمح الله لكل هذا العذاب لشعبه؟ لو ذكر التاريخ وحده لتعثر القارئ، لذلك فالكاتب يمزج التاريخ بالشرح فنفهم أن هذا كان بسبب خطايا الشعب وأن هذا كان لمحبة الله لشعبه فهو يؤدبهم (14: 4-17+ 17: 5،18+ 12: 6) وفي الأخيرة (12: 6) يقول صراحة "إني لأرجو من مطالعي هذا الكتاب أن لا يستوحشوا من هذه الضربات وأن يحسبوا هذه النقم ليست للهلاك بل لتأديب أمتنا".

 The Encyclopedia of Psychological Disorders, Drowning our Sorrows, Chelsea House Publishers, Philadelphia, 2000, p. 20.
[ii] William Patton, Bible Wines, Sane Press, Oklahoma City, 1871, p.50.
[iii] J. Dwight Pentecost, The Words and Works of Jesus Christ, Zondervan Corporation, Grand Rapids, 1981, pp. 115-117.
[iv] The Encyclopedia of Psychological Disorders, Drowning our Sorrows, Chelsea House Publishers, Philadelphia, 2000, p. 20.
[v] J. Dwight Pentecost, The Words and Works of Jesus Christ, Zondervan Corporation, Grand Rapids, 1981, pp. 115-117.
[vi] Norman L. Geisler, A Christian Perspective on Wine-Drinking, Bib.Sac.—V139 #553—Jan 82—51.
[vii] J. Dwight Pentecost, The Words and Works of Jesus Christ, Zondervan Corporation, Grand Rapids, 1981, p.116.
[viii] The Encyclopedia of Psychological Disorders, Drowning our Sorrows, Chelsea House Publishers, Philadelphia, 2000, p. 21-22.
http://www.salembible.org/biblestudies/alcohol_3.htm[/CENTE_​​​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل للارض اربع زوايا في الانجيل ؟​
Holy_bible_1

الشبهة

رؤية يوحنا ( 7/1-2 ) : " و بعد هذا رايت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض و لا على البحر و لا على شجرة ما و رايت ملاكا اخر طالعا من مشرق الشمس معه ختم الله الحي فنادى بصوت عظيم الى الملائكة الاربعة الذين اعطوا ان يضروا الارض و البحر "
حزقيال (7/2) : " و انت يا ابن ادم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل نهاية قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع "
والكره ليس لها زوايا. حتي لا يأتي أحد و يقول أن المقصود ها هنا هو الاتجاهات
( الشمال و الجنوب و الشرق و الغرب)
نقول ان كاتب الكتاب الملهم كان يعلم الاتجاهات و ذكرها في
( أخبار الأيام الأول 9/24 ) :
" في الجهات الاربع كن البوابون في الشرق و الغرب و الشمال و الجنوب "
فان كان يقصد الجهات الأربع لكان قد ذكرها الجهات الأربع كما في أخبار الأيام الأول و ليس زوايا الأرض الأربع


للرد علي الموضوع ساقسم ردي الي ثلاث محاور

اولا الجزء اللفظي بقسميه عهد قديم وعهد جديد
ثانيا المعني العلمي
ثالثا الرمز او المعني الروحي

اولا الجزء اللفظي


العبري
حزقيال 7: 2
(SVD) [وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ فَهَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: نِهَايَةٌ. قَدْ جَاءَتِ النِّهَايَةُ عَلَى زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ الأَرْبَعِ.

العدد ترجم الي

(KJV) Also, thou son of man, thus saith the Lord GOD unto the land of Israel; An end, the end is come upon the four corners of the land.

وكلمة كورنر تعني ركن او زاويه او اتجاه او احتكار


والعدد عبري
(HOT) ואתה בן־אדם כה־אמר אדני יהוה לאדמת ישׂראל קץ בא הקץ על־ארבעת כנפות הארץ׃
2 wə’atâ ḇen-’āḏām kōh-’āmar ’ăḏōnāy yəhwih lə’aḏəmaṯ yiśərā’ēl qēṣ bā’ haqqēṣ ‘al-’arəba‘aṯ ’arəba‘ kanəfwōṯ hā’āreṣ:

اربع كنفوت هأريتس
كلمة كنففوت من كلمة كنف وكلمة كنف ليست عربيه بل عبريه التي ناحيه او اتجاه
مثلما يقال الكنف الشمالي من القريه وعاش في كنف اي ناحية تحت رعاية او سيطره
فكلمة كنف حتي في معناها العربي ناحيه متحكم او مسيطر عليها

وهي عبريا تعني
من قاموس سترونج
kânâph
kaw-nawf'
From H3670; an edge or extremity; specifically (of a bird or army) a wing, (of a garment or bed clothing) a flap, (of the earth) a quarter, (of a building) a pinnacle: - + bird, border, corner, end, feather [-ed], X flying, + (one an-) other, overspreading, X quarters, skirt, X sort, uttermost part, wing ([-ed]).
حد او اقصي او جناح كاتجاه او طاف او ربع او حد او ركن او نهاية او امتد او طار او جنح

قاموس برون
H3671
כּנף
kânâph
BDB Definition:
1) wing, extremity, edge, winged, border, corner, shirt
1a) wing
1b) extremity
1b1) skirt, corner (of garment)
جناح او اقصي او حد او مجنح او جنح او ركن او اقصي شئ

ومعاجم كثيره جدا تؤكد نفس المعني







والكلمه اتت ب109 مره منها 77 مره بمعني جناح و12 مره بمعني زيل الثوب و2 بمعني حدود و 4 بمعني طرف الارض 7 بمعني مجنح وبعض الاستخدامات الاخري



فالكلمه في معناها الغالب جناح بمعني اتجاه كما نقول الجناح الشمالي

فيتضح تماما من المعني اللفظي المؤكد ان الكلمه لا تتكلم ان للارض زاويه بمعني حرفي ولكن اتجاهات واجنحة اتجاهات





اما كلمة زاويه لمبني هي كلمه مختلفه في اللغه العبريه فهي



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 28: 24


وَجَمَعَ آحَازُ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِ اللهِ وَقَطَّعَ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِ اللهِ وَأَغْلَقَ أَبْوَابَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ، وَعَمِلَ لِنَفْسِهِ مَذَابحَ فِي كُلِّ زَاوِيَةٍ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.

سفر أيوب 1: 19


وَإِذَا رِيحٌ شَدِيدَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ عَبْرِ الْقَفْرِ وَصَدَمَتْ زَوَايَا الْبَيْتِ الأَرْبَعَ، فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الْغِلْمَانِ فَمَاتُوا، وَنَجَوْتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي لأُخْبِرَكَ».

ومن سفر حزقيال

سفر حزقيال 43: 20


وَتَأْخُذُ مِنْ دَمِهِ وَتَضَعُهُ عَلَى قُرُونِهِ الأَرْبَعَةِ، وَعَلَى أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الْخُصْمِ وَعَلَى الْحَاشِيَةِ حَوَالَيْهَا، فَتُطَهِّرُهُ وَتُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ.

بيناه
H6438
פּנּה
pinnâh
pin-naw'
Feminine of H6434; an angle; by implication a pinnacle; figuratively a chieftain: - bulwark, chief, corner, stay, tower.

H6438
פּנּה
pinnâh
BDB Definition:
1) corner
1a) corner (of square objects)
1b) corner (of ruler or chief - figuratively)

التي تترجم انجليزي انجل اي زاويه وزاوية شئ

واتت 29 مره اغلبهم بمعني زاوية مبني او زاوية باب او حجر زاويه في مبني

وايضا كلمة بيا

سفر الخروج 25: 26


وَتَصْنَعُ لَهَا أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَجْعَلُ الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى الزَّوَايَا الأَرْبَعِ الَّتِي لِقَوَائِمِهَا الأَرْبَعِ.


سفر اللاويين 19: 9


«وَعِنْدَمَا تَحْصُدُونَ حَصِيدَ أَرْضِكُمْ لاَ تُكَمِّلْ زَوَايَا حَقْلِكَ فِي الْحَصَادِ. وَلُقَاطَ حَصِيدِكَ لاَ تَلْتَقِطْ.

H6285
פּאה
pê'âh
pay-aw'
Feminine of H6311; properly mouth in a figurative sense, that is, direction, region, extremity: - corner, end, quarter, side.
التي تعني زاوية فم او زاوية اتجاه او زاوية منطقه

واتت 87 مره بمعني زاويه كمعني حرفي

وكلمه ثالثه وهي
زافيث
سفر زكريا 9: 15


رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ يُحَامِي عَنْهُمْ فَيَأْكُلُونَ وَيَدُوسُونَ حِجَارَةَ الْمِقْلاَعِ، وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيَضُجُّونَ كَمَا مِنَ الْخَمْرِ، وَيَمْتَلِئُونَ كَالْمَنْضَحِ وَكَزَوَايَا الْمَذْبَحِ.

H2106
זוית
zâvı̂yth
zaw-veeth'
Apparently from the same root as H2099 (in the sense of prominence); an angle (as projecting), that is, (by implication) a corner column (or anta): - corner (stone).

واتت ثلاث مرات بمعني زاويه قائمه


وايضا في نفس سفر حزقيال استخدم كلمه اخري للزاويه بمعناها المعروف ( مكتسوا )
سفر حزقيال 46: 21


ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَنِي إِلَى الدَّارِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ وَعَبَّرَنِي عَلَى زَوَايَا الدَّارِ الأَرْبَعِ، فَإِذَا فِي كُلِّ زَاوِيَةٍ مِنَ الدَّارِ دَارٌ.
سفر حزقيال 41: 22


اَلْمَذْبَحُ مِنْ خَشَبٍ ثَلاَثُ أَذْرُعٍ ارْتِفَاعًا، وَطُولُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ، وَزَوَايَاهُ وَطُولُهُ وَحِيطَانُهُ مِنْ خَشَبٍ. وَقَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الْمَائِدَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ».


H4740
מקצעה מקצע מקצוע
maqtsôa‛ maqtsôa‛ maqtsô‛âh
mak-tso'-ah, mak-tso'-ah, mak-tso-aw'
From H7106 in the denominative sense of bending; an angle or recess: - corner, turning.
الشئ المثني بمعني قطعه مثنيه تكون زاويه يطلق عليها مكتسوا


اما العدد الذي استشهد به المشكك في 1 اخبار 9: 24
(SVD) فِي الْجِهَاتِ الأَرْبَعِ كَانَ الْبَوَّابُونَ فِي الشَّرْقِ وَالْغَرْبِ وَالشِّمَالِ وَالْجَنُوبِ.

فالكلمه رواش لاتعني جهة كاتجاه ولكن تعني

H7307
רוּח
rûach
roo'-akh
From H7306; wind; by resemblance breath, that is, a sensible (or even violent) exhalation; figuratively life, anger, unsubstantiality; by extension a region of the sky; by resemblance spirit, but only of a rational being (including its expression and functions): - air, anger, blast, breath, X cool, courage, mind, X quarter, X side, spirit ([-ual]), tempest, X vain, ([whirl-]) wind (-y).

H7307
רוּח
rûach
BDB Definition:
1) wind, breath, mind, spirit
1a) breath
1b) wind
1b1) of heaven
1b2) quarter (of wind), side
1b3) breath of air
1b4) air, gas
1b5) vain, empty thing
1c) spirit (as that which breathes quickly in animation or agitation)
1c1) spirit, animation, vivacity, vigour
1c2) courage
1c3) temper, anger
1c4) impatience, patience
1c5) spirit, disposition (as troubled, bitter, discontented)
1c6) disposition (of various kinds), unaccountable or uncontrollable impulse
1c7) prophetic spirit
1d) spirit (of the living, breathing being in man and animals)
1d1) as gift, preserved by God, God’s spirit, departing at death, disembodied being
1e) spirit (as seat of emotion)
1e1) desire
1e2) sorrow, trouble
1f) spirit
1f1) as seat or organ of mental acts
1f2) rarely of the will
1f3) as seat especially of moral character
1g) Spirit of God, the third person of the triune God, the Holy Spirit, coequal, coeternal with the Father and the Son
1g1) as inspiring ecstatic state of prophecy
1g2) as impelling prophet to utter instruction or warning
1g3) imparting warlike energy and executive and administrative power
1g4) as endowing men with various gifts
1g5) as energy of life
1g6) as manifest in the Shekinah glory
1g7) never referred to as a depersonalized force

فالكلمه تعني في الجهات الاربع ليس اتجاهات ولكن تقسيم مسؤلية اربع مسؤليات واربع اقسام

واتت 379 مره منهم 232 بمعني نفس و 97 مره بمعني ريح و 27 بمعني نفس و 6 بمعني عقل
و 5 بمعني جانب وليس اتجاه وغيره

الكلمه الثانيه في العدد وهي الارض
وهنا لا يعني بها فقط الكرة الارضيه او كوكب الارض بل لها عدة معاني مثل العربيه
هي كلمة ايريتس
فاموس سترونج
H776
ארץ
'erets
eh'-rets
From an unused root probably meaning to be firm; the earth (at large, or partitively a land): - X common, country, earth, field, ground, land, X nations, way, + wilderness, world.
ارض بمعني حقل او الارض المسطحه متسعه او البريه وتعني ايضا
قاموس برون

H776
ארץ
'erets
BDB Definition:
1) land, earth
1a) earth
1a1) whole earth (as opposed to a part)
1a2) earth (as opposed to heaven)
1a3) earth (inhabitants)
1b) land
1b1) country, territory
1b2) district, region
1b3) tribal territory
1b4) piece of ground
1b5) land of Canaan, Israel
1b6) inhabitants of land
1b7) Sheol, land without return, (under) world
1b8) city (-state)
1c) ground, surface of the earth
1c1) ground
1c2) soil
1d) (in phrases)
1d1) people of the land
1d2) space or distance of country (in measurements of distance)
1d3) level or plain country
1d4) land of the living
1d5) end(s) of the earth
1e) (almost wholly late in usage)
1e1) lands, countries
1e1a) often in contrast to Canaan
Part of Speech: noun feminine
ونفس المعني

وهي اتت 2502 مره منهم 1509 بمعني قطعة ارض ( لاند ) اي جزء من ارض يابسه و 34 بمعني اراضي او 712 بمعني اليابسه كلها 97 بمعني الارض المنظوره كمدينه او ارض سهل او غيره 92 بمعني قطر و 48 بمعني اقطار وغيره مثل حقل او امه
فهي تعبر عن جزء من سطح الارض كقطعة ارض او امه او حتي سطح الارض كامل
وهذا ايضا من قواميس ومعاجم كثيره مثل






ويفهم معناها من سياق الكلام وهو



سفر حزقيال 7: 2


«وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، فَهكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: نِهَايَةٌ! قَدْ جَاءَتِ النِّهَايَةُ عَلَى زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ الأَرْبَعِ.
فهو يقول ارض اسرائيل فهل ارض اسرائيل تعبر عن كوكب الارض ؟ بالطبع لا فهو يتكلم عن زوايا ارض اسرائيل فقط

وبالطبع النهاية لا تكون عن الزوايا فقط بل يقصد بها كل اسرائيل فهو تعبير عن معني اجمالي يقصد به نهاية كل اسرائيل

الجزء اليوناني
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 7: 1


وَبَعْدَ هذَا رَأَيْتُ أَرْبَعَةَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَاقِفِينَ عَلَى أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ، مُمْسِكِينَ أَرْبَعَ رِيَاحِ الأَرْضِ لِكَيْ لاَ تَهُبَّ رِيحٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَلاَ عَلَى شَجَرَةٍ مَا.
وترجمته انجليزي
(KJV) And after these things I saw four angels standing on the four corners of the earth, holding the four winds of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, nor on the sea, nor on any tree.
وايضا كلمة كورنر وليس انجل

والعدد يوناني

(GNT-TR) και μετα ταυτα ειδον τεσσαρας αγγελους εστωτας επι τας τεσσαρας γωνιας της γης κρατουντας τους τεσσαρας ανεμους της γης ινα μη πνεη ανεμος επι της γης μητε επι της θαλασσης μητε επι παν δενδρον

kai **** tauta eidon tessaras angelous estōtas epi tas tessaras gōnias tēs gēs kratountas tous tessaras anemous tēs gēs ina mē pneē anemos epi tēs gēs mēte epi tēs thalassēs mēte epi pan dendron

استوتاس ايب تاس تيساراس جونياس تيس جيس

واقف علي اربع زوايا الارض

والكلمه تعني

قاموس سترونج

G1137
γωνία
gōnia
go-nee'-ah
Probably akin to G1119; an angle: - corner, quarter.

وتعني زاويه او ركن او ربع

قاموس ثيور
G1137
γωνία
gōnia
Thayer Definition:
1) corner
1a) an external angle, a corner
1b) internal corner, i.e. a secret place
زاويه خارجيه او ركن او مكان مخفي


وبقية القواميس اليوناني ايضا تؤكد نفس المعني






واستخدمت 9 مرات في الانجيل 8 بمعني ركن ومره بمعني ربع

وللاسف في اليوناني لا يوجد اكثر من تعبير لهذه المعاني ليس مثل العبري في هذه الكلمه فهي كلمه واحده تعبر عن كل المعاني بمعني زاويه او ركن او اتجاه او قائد

ولكن يتضح المعني اكثر من سياق الكلام
فالعدد يقول
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 7: 1


وَبَعْدَ هذَا رَأَيْتُ أَرْبَعَةَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَاقِفِينَ عَلَى أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ، مُمْسِكِينَ أَرْبَعَ رِيَاحِ الأَرْضِ لِكَيْ لاَ تَهُبَّ رِيحٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَلاَ عَلَى شَجَرَةٍ مَا.

يقول ان هؤلاء الملائكه ممسكين باربع رياح الارض وبالطبع الارض ليس لها اربع رياح فقط ولكن معروف ان الرياح لها اسماء فهي شرقيه او غربيه او شماليه او جنوبيه فعندما يتكلم عن زوايا الارض ويشير الي اتجاهات الرياح فهو يتكلم عن اتجاهات





وايضا لو نظر يوحنا الي اربع ملائكه فبالطبع بينهم اربع زوايا حتي ولو كانوا حول الارض







فالملائكه في اي اربع اماكن يكونون اربع زوايا
ثم يكمل العدد ويتكلم عن لكي لا تهب ريح بالمفرد . فهنا بالطبع لا يصلح ان ياخذ الكلام حرفيا لان لو اخذ حرفيا سنجد مشكله بان الملائكه تمسك بالرياح ولكن لا تزال هناك رياح في كل مكان وفي كل وقت حتي في وقت يوحنا الذي كتب هذه الرؤيا اذا فهو يتكلم عن رياح رمزيه وزوايا رمزيه
فهو يتكلم عن كل مكان في الارض
واركز علي ان العدد يقول انهم واقفين علي الارض اي علي سطح الارض

وهذا ما يؤكده مرجع
Analytical Lexicon of the Greek New Testament
γωνία, ας, ἡ corner; literally, street corner (MT 6.5); of a building cornerstone, keystone, capstone (MT 21.42); figuratively, of the four directional extremities of the earth corner (RV 7.1); of something done obscurely ἐν γωνίᾳ in a corner (AC 26.26)
γωνίᾳ
N-DF-S
γωνία

γωνίαις
N-DF-P
γωνία
i
حرفيا تعني ركن وحجر زاويه ومعني يقصد بها اتجاه او اقصي حد في الارض كما جاء في رؤيا 7: 1

وايضا مرجع
The Complete Word Study Dictionary
1137. γωνία gōnía; gen. gōnías, fem. noun. An angle, corner. An outward corner; It also refers to an extremity (Rev. 7:1; 20:8) as the four corners of the earth, meaning the four extremities of the earth. See Sept.: Ex. 27:2; Ezek. 43:20.ii

تعني زاويه وركن واتجاه وايضا تشير الي اقصي حد مثل رؤيا 7: 1 و 20: 8 فاربع اركان الارض يقصد بها اقصي اربع اتجاهات للارض

الجزء الثاني العلمي

وبعد ان اتضح المعني في الجزء اللغوي اوضح حتي لو تمسك احدهم باللفظ حرفيا ورفض كل القواميس التي قدمتها فايضا لا يوجد شبهه هناك ولكن ان تكلمنا فنتكلم عن معلومات علميه دقيقه مكتوبه قبل ان يتاكد منها الانسان بمعني
الكره الارضيه التي يطلق عليها جلوب







الكره الارضيه لها محور تدور حوله وطرفيه هو القطب الشمالي والجنوبي ( وبالطبع اعرف القطب المغناطيسي ) فهذا المحور يجعل للارض طرفين بالفعل
فاي انسان علي سطح الكره الارضيه يعلم اين هو نصف الكره الشمالي ونصف الكره الجنوبي ولا اعتقد احد يختلف علي هذا فالكره الارضيه بخط الاستواء وهو محيط بالكره الارضيه المتعامد علي محور دوران الارض يقسمها ما هو شمال خط الاستواء وجنوبه والجزء الشمالي من الكره الارضيه وجنوبها
ويوجد ايضا خط جرينتش وهو محيط اخر يتعامد علي خط الاستواء ويلتقي به في نقتطين



http://www.astro.columbia.edu/~archung/labs/fall2001/lec01_fall01.html



وصوره اخري للتوضيح
http://www.euclideanspace.com/threed/solidmodel/geospatial/ellipsoid/earthCoords.gif


ويصبح بهذا سطح الارض الكروي مقسم الي اربع ارباع بالفعل كل منهم له زاويه قائمه ثنائية الابعاد من الداخل وسطح ربع كروي من الخارج

والشيئ العجيب ان هذه المناطق الاربع فعلا رياحها مختلفه بمعني

ان كل منطقه من الاربع مناطق له رياحه المختلفه عن المنطقه الاخري ( وبالطبع كل منهم مقسم الي عدة اقسام داخليه ) وهذا الرسم يوضح ذلك

http://theparadoxproject.com/Portals/0/Blog/Files/2/7/WLW-FourCornersoftheEarthExplained_E780-FIG07_006_2.jpg



ولان الانجيل ليس كتاب علمي بل كتاب روحي ولكن كل كمله مكتوبه فيه هي علميه صحيحه ولو نحن ممن يتغنون بالاعجاز العلمني لتشدقنا بهذا العدد كثيرا



والكتاب حدد اربع انواع الرياح

رياح شرقية جافه

سفر التكوين 41: 6


ثُمَّ هُوَذَا سَبْعُ سَنَابِلَ رَقِيقَةٍ وَمَلْفُوحَةٍ بِالرِّيحِ الشَّرْقِيَّةِ نَابِتَةٍ وَرَاءَهَا.

سفر الخروج
10: 13 فمد موسى عصاه على ارض مصر فجلب الرب على الارض ريحا شرقية كل ذلك النهار و كل الليل و لما كان الصباح حملت الريح الشرقية الجراد

سفر الخروج 14: 21


وَمَدَّ مُوسَى يَدَهُ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، فَأَجْرَى الرَّبُّ الْبَحْرَ بِرِيحٍ شَرْقِيَّةٍ شَدِيدَةٍ كُلَّ اللَّيْلِ، وَجَعَلَ الْبَحْرَ يَابِسَةً وَانْشَقَّ الْمَاءُ.


رياح غربيه ايضا جافه

سفر الخروج
10: 19 فرد الرب ريحا غربية شديدة جدا فحملت الجراد و طرحته الى بحر سوف لم تبق جرادة واحدة في كل تخوم مصر

ريح شماليه ممطره
سفر الامثال
25: 23 ريح الشمال تطرد المطر و الوجه المعبس يطرد لسانا ثالبا

شماليه وجنوبيه ممطره
4: 16 استيقظي يا ريح الشمال و تعالي يا ريح الجنوب هبي على جنتي فتقطر اطيابها ليات حبيبي الى جنته و ياكل ثمره النفيس

وهذا الامر له ابعاد علميه معقده رائعه جدا توضح دقة الانجيل في قول اربع زوايا الارض وعلاقتها باربع رياح الارض
وقال بدقه عن الرياح
سفر الجامعة 1: 6


اَلرِّيحُ تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْجَنُوبِ، وَتَدُورُ إِلَى الشَّمَالِ. تَذْهَبُ دَائِرَةً دَوَرَانًا، وَإِلَى مَدَارَاتِهَا تَرْجعُ الرِّيحُ.


وقبل ان انهي الجزء العلمي اؤكد ان لايوجد عدد في الانجيل يقول بان الارض مربعه او مستطيله او مسطحه او دحاها او غيره من هذه الاخطاء
ولكن سفر اشعياء يقول
سفر إشعياء 40: 22


الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ، وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ.

وحاول البعض تشكيك فيه فافردت له ملف كامل
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10126

وعدد اخر رائع ايضا في اشعياء

يتكلم عن اقطار الارض الكثيره المتعلقه باطراف الارض لان المربع والمستطيل له قطرين فقط
سفر إشعياء 41: 9


الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ، وَمِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا دَعَوْتُهُ، وَقُلْتُ لَكَ: أَنْتَ عَبْدِيَ. اخْتَرْتُكَ وَلَمْ أَرْفُضْكَ.
وايضا سفر ايوب يقول
سفر أيوب 26: 7


يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الْخَلاَءِ، وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لاَ شَيْءٍ.

واكتفي بهذا القدر علميا رغم انه ممتع جدا مليئ بالتفاصيل

ثالثا الرمز المقصود

حزقيال يتكلم عن شعب اسرائيل ولكنه ايضا كلام يوجه لكل انسان يهمل الله ولا ينتبه لتحزيراته

النبى هنا يتنبأ بالخراب الأتى على أرض إسرائيل، وأنه خراب نهائى وقريب جداً، بل هو على الأبواب ولا يمكن تحاشيه، فقد جلبوه على أنفسهم بخطاياهم ولا يمكنهم الدفاع ضده، لا بقوتهم ولا بثروتهم، بل حتى الهيكل الذى وضعوا فيه ثقتهم سيخرب. إذاً هو خراب عام. وكل هذه الإنذارات ليحثهم على التوبة لأن الناس إعتادت أن تستغل طول أناة الله بطريقة خاطئة، ظانين أن الله لن يؤدب ولن يضرب. وعلى المستوى الشخصى فالله يؤدب كل شخص على خطاياه أما فى حالة أورشليم فلأن الخطية تشمل الجميع فالضربة ستكون عامة وشاملة.



الآيات 1 – 6:- و كان الي كلام الرب قائلا. وانت يا ابن ادم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل نهاية قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع. الان النهاية عليك وارسل غضبي عليك واحكم عليك كطرقك واجلب عليك كل رجاساتك. فلا تشفق عليك عيني ولا اعفو بل اجلب عليك طرقك وتكون رجاساتك في وسطك فتعلمون اني انا الرب. هكذا قال السيد الرب شر شر وحيد هوذا قد اتى. نهاية قد جاءت جاءت النهاية انتبهت اليك ها هي قد جاءت.

لاحظ تكرار كلمة النهاية مرتين، فالله أظهر للنبى ما سيحدث من دمار فكان كمن رأى حريق فصرخ "نار.. نار" هم كانوا يمنون أنفسهم بنهاية سعيدة فيها حل لكل مشاكلهم ولكن كيف تكون هناك نهاية سعيدة مع وجود خطية، بل ستكون هناك نهاية مأساوية، وربما طالت المدة لهذه النهاية ولكنها قادمة. والخراب الذي تم على يد الكلدانيين هو عربون للخراب النهائى الذى تم على يد الرومان، والكلمات أيضاً تشير للخراب النهائى للعالم حيث نسمع أن الخراب يشمل زوايا الأرض الأربع. وكلمة النهاية أشار لها الرسول بطرس 1بط 4 : 7 "نهاية كل شئ قد إقتربت" وأشار لنفس المعنى السيد المسيح نفسه فى مت 24 : 14 يُكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه فى كل المسكونة... ثم يأتى المنتهى" وقوله أن النهاية على زوايا الأرض الأربع = أى أن الخراب يشمل كل الأرض ولن يهرب أحد. شر شر وحيد هوذا قد أتى وكلمة وحيد هنا تعنى فى أصلها "نهائى" أى أن هذا الشر ليس مثله لا من قبل ولا من بعد، والأدق ان الخراب سيترك المكان في حالة لا يمكن اصلاحها بحيث لا معني لتخريب آخر فلا يوجد ما يخرب. أما المستهزئين فهم يتصورون أنه لا نهاية 2بط 3: 4. والخراب والنهاية الحزينة شئ محزن ولكن هذا نتيجة الخطية (قارن مع أم 6: 7 أيأخذ الإنسان ناراً فى حضنه ولا تحرق ثيابه). فالخطية هى أشر أنواع الشرور، ولكن المقصود هنا شر الآلام القادمة عليهم بسبب شرورهم


اما المعني المقصود من سفر الرؤيا

7: 1 و بعد هذا رايت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض و لا على البحر و لا على شجرة ما

وبعد هذا = وكما قلت تعني تتابع زمني لان كلمة ثم او و ( اي كاي اليوناني ) فقط لا تفيد في احوال كثيره الترتيب اما ( كاي ميتا توت ) و بعد هذا فهي تاكيد لذلك التتابع

رايت = رؤيه عيان اي شئ مؤكد وكما راينا في سفر الرؤيا لا يتكلم عن احتمالات ولكن كل شئ راه يوحنا مسبقا رؤيا العيان فالله فوق الزمان ويستطيع ان يري ابناؤه ما لا بد ان يكون في وقته ولكن كل المطلوب مننا ان نضع ثقتنا فيه لانه لا يفرض علينا شئ ولنا حرية الاختيار وايضا ينصحنا ليتمم عمله ولكنه مسبقا يعلم ماذا سنختار

اربعه = رقم ارضي فهنا يتكلم عن امور ارضيه

ملائكه = خدام لهيب نار مسؤلين عن تنفيذ امر مؤكد

واقفين = دلاله علي الثبات وطالما ذكر ملائكه واقفين بثبات فهذا يعني لا مجال للشيطان ان يخدع احد في هذا الامر فهو مقيد وبدونهم ينهار العالم

علي = وليس عند فهذا يدل علي ان لهم قدرة تحكم ايضا وسلطان من عند الله

اربع زوايا = الزوايا تعبر عن الاتجاهات والمعني الرمزي هو الميول البشريه وايضا الاطماع البشريه لهذا امر الله شعبه ان

سفر اللاويين 23: 22


وَعِنْدَمَا تَحْصُدُونَ حَصِيدَ أَرْضِكُمْ، لاَ تُكَمِّلْ زَوَايَا حَقْلِكَ فِي حَصَادِكَ، وَلُقَاطَ حَصِيدِكَ لاَ تَلْتَقِطْ. لِلْمِسْكِينِ وَالْغَرِيبِ تَتْرُكُهُ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ».
وهذا اظهار لعدم طمع الانسان

وايضا ترك الانسان بدون تبديد

سفر التثنية 32: 26


قُلْتُ: أُبَدِّدُهُمْ إِلَى الزَّوَايَا، وَأُبَطِّلُ مِنَ النَّاسِ ذِكْرَهُمْ.
فتدل علي ان الله لن يبدد الانسان لان الظن بان الانسان سيهلك نفسه بنفسه بدا يتزايد في هذا الزمان لكن الله يعلن انه لم يترك للشيطان ولا حتي الانسان نفسه ان يهلك نفسه والارض الساكن فيها

وايضا معناها ان النهاية ليست بعد لان النهاية ستكون

سفر حزقيال 7: 2


«وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، فَهكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: نِهَايَةٌ! قَدْ جَاءَتِ النِّهَايَةُ عَلَى زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ الأَرْبَعِ.
فيعلن الله ان الانسان لا يعلم متي النهاية فهي في يد الله فقط

الارض = وهنا ليست عن بني اسرائيل لانه يتكلم عن الارض عامه بكل ما فيها من ارض وبحر وشجر

ممسكين = متحكمين

اربع رياح = كلمة ريح في اليوناني انيموس

G417
ἄνεμος
anemos
Thayer Definition:
1) wind, a violent agitation and stream of air
2) a very strong tempestuous wind
3) the four principal or cardinal winds, hence the four corners of heaven
وهي تعني الريح العنيفه القويه جدا وليست اي رياح

والعنيف الذي له سلطان علي الهواء هو الشيطان اذا فنتكلم عن استمرار تقييده

ونسمع عن اربع رياح السماء واربع رياح الارض فما الفرق بينهم ؟

اربع رياح السماء مثلما تكلم ارميا و دنيال و زكريا هي عقوبه من الله ينفذها بنفسه علي منطقه معينه يزيد شرها جدا

اما اربع رياح الارض فهي عوامل ارضيه يستخدمها الشيطان في اغوا البشر مثل الشهوات الارضيه والاضطهاد والهرطقات والظلام ( اقصد به مثل الباهت والموت الروحي ) ونجد في هؤلاء الاربع كل عمل الشيطان وهو طول عمله يستخدم وسيله او اكثر ولكن كل وسائله تنحصر في الرياح الارضيه الاربع ولكن دائما نتيجتها هو خلاص لاولاد الله

اذا فانه يتكلم عن ان رياح الارض الاربع ممسكين بالملائكه اذا فهو يتكلم عن احداث ارضيه وليست اختطاف الي السماء ويتكلم عن تحكم في وسائل الشيطان واعداد للضيقه العظيمه

لكي لا تهب ريح = لا تحدث تجربه شديده في فترة اعداد اولاد الله للضيقه وهذه الفتره تقع بين ساردس ولاودكيه بالرغم من ان ساردس متداخله مع لاودكيه

علي الارض = وهنا يتكلم عن اليهود فهذه الفتره سيكون مجمع اليهود الشيطاني قد تخلص من قيد الشيطان واتي وسجد الي رب المجد وايضا خضع لسلطان الكنيسه بعد الاحداث الكثيره التي حدثت له في ساردس وايضا يكون الارض رمز الي الارض الجيده الانسان المثمر علي المستوي الشخصي الذي هو في كل زمان الله يحفظه من عمل ابليس

ولا علي البحر = العالم وكنيسة الله التي في داخل العالم المتقلب بامواجه ويلطم الكنيسه بشده ويريد اغراقها ويخنقها لذلك راينا وجهها احمر في الختم السادس وقد يكون الانسان الذي يسلك بالروح وبالجسد ايضا فيضطرب كالبحر

ولا علي شجره ما = راينا تساقط النجوم نجوم السماء في الاصحاح الماضي فبالطبع هؤلاء لا بد ان يستبدلهم الله بابناء حقيقيين وهم الشجر الاخضر لان الشجر يحتاج الي نور الشمس وايضا الي ماء الحياه وشبه الانجيل بالانسان الذي قلبه به ايمان بانه يصير شجره تثمر

إنجيل متى 13: 32


وَهِيَ أَصْغَرُ جَمِيعِ الْبُزُورِ. وَلكِنْ مَتَى نَمَتْ فَهِيَ أَكْبَرُ الْبُقُولِ، وَتَصِيرُ شَجَرَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّ طُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ تَأْتِي وَتَتَآوَى فِي أَغْصَانِهَا».
ففي هذا العالم المضطرب سيبقي بعض من اولاد الله المتمسك بالايمان ويعطي هدوء وطمئنينه للمتعبين من العالم ولكن بعض الشجر يرتفع علي جميع الاشجار ويتكبر هذا يعاقبه الله

رأى أربعة ملائكة يحفظون الأرض من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها ومن الشمال إلى الجنوب، هكذا يهتم الله بالبشرية فيحفظهم من كل جانب حتى لا تهب رياح تطفئ سراجهم المنير. ولعل الله قد أرسل ملائكته لتهدئ الطبيعة الثائرة على الإنسان لأنه كما يقول ذهبي الفم أنه قد صار أكثر غباء من الحيوانات غير العاقلة[83] (مز 49: 20)، وأقل تعقلاً من الطيور (إر 8: 7)، وأكثر جمودًا من الحجارة، متشبهًا بالأفاعي (مز 58: 5) حتى صار يدعى ابنًا لإبليس (يو 8: 44).

ونري المؤتمرات للحد من التسلح النووي ولولا عمل الله لكان الانسان اخرب الارض بالكامل

وهذا ايضا يتناسب مع العلم لو اخذناه بالناحيه اللفظيه فبعد اضطراب الكون باحداث فلكيه تؤثر علي طبقة الاوزون ياتي بعدها هدوء



والمجد لله دائما
​iFriberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (102). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.

gen (genitive)

Sept (Septuagint)

iiZodhiates, S. (2000, c1992, c1993). The complete word study dictionary : New Testament (electronic ed.) (G1137). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل للارض اربع زوايا في الانجيل ؟​
Holy_bible_1

الشبهة

رؤية يوحنا ( 7/1-2 ) : " و بعد هذا رايت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض و لا على البحر و لا على شجرة ما و رايت ملاكا اخر طالعا من مشرق الشمس معه ختم الله الحي فنادى بصوت عظيم الى الملائكة الاربعة الذين اعطوا ان يضروا الارض و البحر "
حزقيال (7/2) : " و انت يا ابن ادم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل نهاية قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع "
والكره ليس لها زوايا. حتي لا يأتي أحد و يقول أن المقصود ها هنا هو الاتجاهات
( الشمال و الجنوب و الشرق و الغرب)
نقول ان كاتب الكتاب الملهم كان يعلم الاتجاهات و ذكرها في
( أخبار الأيام الأول 9/24 ) :
" في الجهات الاربع كن البوابون في الشرق و الغرب و الشمال و الجنوب "
فان كان يقصد الجهات الأربع لكان قد ذكرها الجهات الأربع كما في أخبار الأيام الأول و ليس زوايا الأرض الأربع


للرد علي الموضوع ساقسم ردي الي ثلاث محاور

اولا الجزء اللفظي بقسميه عهد قديم وعهد جديد
ثانيا المعني العلمي
ثالثا الرمز او المعني الروحي

اولا الجزء اللفظي


العبري
حزقيال 7: 2
(SVD) [وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ فَهَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: نِهَايَةٌ. قَدْ جَاءَتِ النِّهَايَةُ عَلَى زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ الأَرْبَعِ.

العدد ترجم الي

(KJV) Also, thou son of man, thus saith the Lord GOD unto the land of Israel; An end, the end is come upon the four corners of the land.

وكلمة كورنر تعني ركن او زاويه او اتجاه او احتكار


والعدد عبري
(HOT) ואתה בן־אדם כה־אמר אדני יהוה לאדמת ישׂראל קץ בא הקץ על־ארבעת כנפות הארץ׃
2 wə’atâ ḇen-’āḏām kōh-’āmar ’ăḏōnāy yəhwih lə’aḏəmaṯ yiśərā’ēl qēṣ bā’ haqqēṣ ‘al-’arəba‘aṯ ’arəba‘ kanəfwōṯ hā’āreṣ:

اربع كنفوت هأريتس
كلمة كنففوت من كلمة كنف وكلمة كنف ليست عربيه بل عبريه التي ناحيه او اتجاه
مثلما يقال الكنف الشمالي من القريه وعاش في كنف اي ناحية تحت رعاية او سيطره
فكلمة كنف حتي في معناها العربي ناحيه متحكم او مسيطر عليها

وهي عبريا تعني
من قاموس سترونج
kânâph
kaw-nawf'
From H3670; an edge or extremity; specifically (of a bird or army) a wing, (of a garment or bed clothing) a flap, (of the earth) a quarter, (of a building) a pinnacle: - + bird, border, corner, end, feather [-ed], X flying, + (one an-) other, overspreading, X quarters, skirt, X sort, uttermost part, wing ([-ed]).
حد او اقصي او جناح كاتجاه او طاف او ربع او حد او ركن او نهاية او امتد او طار او جنح

قاموس برون
H3671
כּנף
kânâph
BDB Definition:
1) wing, extremity, edge, winged, border, corner, shirt
1a) wing
1b) extremity
1b1) skirt, corner (of garment)
جناح او اقصي او حد او مجنح او جنح او ركن او اقصي شئ

ومعاجم كثيره جدا تؤكد نفس المعني







والكلمه اتت ب109 مره منها 77 مره بمعني جناح و12 مره بمعني زيل الثوب و2 بمعني حدود و 4 بمعني طرف الارض 7 بمعني مجنح وبعض الاستخدامات الاخري



فالكلمه في معناها الغالب جناح بمعني اتجاه كما نقول الجناح الشمالي

فيتضح تماما من المعني اللفظي المؤكد ان الكلمه لا تتكلم ان للارض زاويه بمعني حرفي ولكن اتجاهات واجنحة اتجاهات





اما كلمة زاويه لمبني هي كلمه مختلفه في اللغه العبريه فهي



سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 28: 24


وَجَمَعَ آحَازُ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِ اللهِ وَقَطَّعَ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِ اللهِ وَأَغْلَقَ أَبْوَابَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ، وَعَمِلَ لِنَفْسِهِ مَذَابحَ فِي كُلِّ زَاوِيَةٍ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.

سفر أيوب 1: 19


وَإِذَا رِيحٌ شَدِيدَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ عَبْرِ الْقَفْرِ وَصَدَمَتْ زَوَايَا الْبَيْتِ الأَرْبَعَ، فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الْغِلْمَانِ فَمَاتُوا، وَنَجَوْتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي لأُخْبِرَكَ».

ومن سفر حزقيال

سفر حزقيال 43: 20


وَتَأْخُذُ مِنْ دَمِهِ وَتَضَعُهُ عَلَى قُرُونِهِ الأَرْبَعَةِ، وَعَلَى أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الْخُصْمِ وَعَلَى الْحَاشِيَةِ حَوَالَيْهَا، فَتُطَهِّرُهُ وَتُكَفِّرُ عَنْهُ.

بيناه
H6438
פּנּה
pinnâh
pin-naw'
Feminine of H6434; an angle; by implication a pinnacle; figuratively a chieftain: - bulwark, chief, corner, stay, tower.

H6438
פּנּה
pinnâh
BDB Definition:
1) corner
1a) corner (of square objects)
1b) corner (of ruler or chief - figuratively)

التي تترجم انجليزي انجل اي زاويه وزاوية شئ

واتت 29 مره اغلبهم بمعني زاوية مبني او زاوية باب او حجر زاويه في مبني

وايضا كلمة بيا

سفر الخروج 25: 26


وَتَصْنَعُ لَهَا أَرْبَعَ حَلَقَاتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَجْعَلُ الْحَلَقَاتِ عَلَى الزَّوَايَا الأَرْبَعِ الَّتِي لِقَوَائِمِهَا الأَرْبَعِ.


سفر اللاويين 19: 9


«وَعِنْدَمَا تَحْصُدُونَ حَصِيدَ أَرْضِكُمْ لاَ تُكَمِّلْ زَوَايَا حَقْلِكَ فِي الْحَصَادِ. وَلُقَاطَ حَصِيدِكَ لاَ تَلْتَقِطْ.

H6285
פּאה
pê'âh
pay-aw'
Feminine of H6311; properly mouth in a figurative sense, that is, direction, region, extremity: - corner, end, quarter, side.
التي تعني زاوية فم او زاوية اتجاه او زاوية منطقه

واتت 87 مره بمعني زاويه كمعني حرفي

وكلمه ثالثه وهي
زافيث
سفر زكريا 9: 15


رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ يُحَامِي عَنْهُمْ فَيَأْكُلُونَ وَيَدُوسُونَ حِجَارَةَ الْمِقْلاَعِ، وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَيَضُجُّونَ كَمَا مِنَ الْخَمْرِ، وَيَمْتَلِئُونَ كَالْمَنْضَحِ وَكَزَوَايَا الْمَذْبَحِ.

H2106
זוית
zâvı̂yth
zaw-veeth'
Apparently from the same root as H2099 (in the sense of prominence); an angle (as projecting), that is, (by implication) a corner column (or anta): - corner (stone).

واتت ثلاث مرات بمعني زاويه قائمه


وايضا في نفس سفر حزقيال استخدم كلمه اخري للزاويه بمعناها المعروف ( مكتسوا )
سفر حزقيال 46: 21


ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَنِي إِلَى الدَّارِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ وَعَبَّرَنِي عَلَى زَوَايَا الدَّارِ الأَرْبَعِ، فَإِذَا فِي كُلِّ زَاوِيَةٍ مِنَ الدَّارِ دَارٌ.
سفر حزقيال 41: 22


اَلْمَذْبَحُ مِنْ خَشَبٍ ثَلاَثُ أَذْرُعٍ ارْتِفَاعًا، وَطُولُهُ ذِرَاعَانِ، وَزَوَايَاهُ وَطُولُهُ وَحِيطَانُهُ مِنْ خَشَبٍ. وَقَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الْمَائِدَةُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ».


H4740
מקצעה מקצע מקצוע
maqtsôa‛ maqtsôa‛ maqtsô‛âh
mak-tso'-ah, mak-tso'-ah, mak-tso-aw'
From H7106 in the denominative sense of bending; an angle or recess: - corner, turning.
الشئ المثني بمعني قطعه مثنيه تكون زاويه يطلق عليها مكتسوا


اما العدد الذي استشهد به المشكك في 1 اخبار 9: 24
(SVD) فِي الْجِهَاتِ الأَرْبَعِ كَانَ الْبَوَّابُونَ فِي الشَّرْقِ وَالْغَرْبِ وَالشِّمَالِ وَالْجَنُوبِ.

فالكلمه رواش لاتعني جهة كاتجاه ولكن تعني

H7307
רוּח
rûach
roo'-akh
From H7306; wind; by resemblance breath, that is, a sensible (or even violent) exhalation; figuratively life, anger, unsubstantiality; by extension a region of the sky; by resemblance spirit, but only of a rational being (including its expression and functions): - air, anger, blast, breath, X cool, courage, mind, X quarter, X side, spirit ([-ual]), tempest, X vain, ([whirl-]) wind (-y).

H7307
רוּח
rûach
BDB Definition:
1) wind, breath, mind, spirit
1a) breath
1b) wind
1b1) of heaven
1b2) quarter (of wind), side
1b3) breath of air
1b4) air, gas
1b5) vain, empty thing
1c) spirit (as that which breathes quickly in animation or agitation)
1c1) spirit, animation, vivacity, vigour
1c2) courage
1c3) temper, anger
1c4) impatience, patience
1c5) spirit, disposition (as troubled, bitter, discontented)
1c6) disposition (of various kinds), unaccountable or uncontrollable impulse
1c7) prophetic spirit
1d) spirit (of the living, breathing being in man and animals)
1d1) as gift, preserved by God, God’s spirit, departing at death, disembodied being
1e) spirit (as seat of emotion)
1e1) desire
1e2) sorrow, trouble
1f) spirit
1f1) as seat or organ of mental acts
1f2) rarely of the will
1f3) as seat especially of moral character
1g) Spirit of God, the third person of the triune God, the Holy Spirit, coequal, coeternal with the Father and the Son
1g1) as inspiring ecstatic state of prophecy
1g2) as impelling prophet to utter instruction or warning
1g3) imparting warlike energy and executive and administrative power
1g4) as endowing men with various gifts
1g5) as energy of life
1g6) as manifest in the Shekinah glory
1g7) never referred to as a depersonalized force

فالكلمه تعني في الجهات الاربع ليس اتجاهات ولكن تقسيم مسؤلية اربع مسؤليات واربع اقسام

واتت 379 مره منهم 232 بمعني نفس و 97 مره بمعني ريح و 27 بمعني نفس و 6 بمعني عقل
و 5 بمعني جانب وليس اتجاه وغيره

الكلمه الثانيه في العدد وهي الارض
وهنا لا يعني بها فقط الكرة الارضيه او كوكب الارض بل لها عدة معاني مثل العربيه
هي كلمة ايريتس
فاموس سترونج
H776
ארץ
'erets
eh'-rets
From an unused root probably meaning to be firm; the earth (at large, or partitively a land): - X common, country, earth, field, ground, land, X nations, way, + wilderness, world.
ارض بمعني حقل او الارض المسطحه متسعه او البريه وتعني ايضا
قاموس برون

H776
ארץ
'erets
BDB Definition:
1) land, earth
1a) earth
1a1) whole earth (as opposed to a part)
1a2) earth (as opposed to heaven)
1a3) earth (inhabitants)
1b) land
1b1) country, territory
1b2) district, region
1b3) tribal territory
1b4) piece of ground
1b5) land of Canaan, Israel
1b6) inhabitants of land
1b7) Sheol, land without return, (under) world
1b8) city (-state)
1c) ground, surface of the earth
1c1) ground
1c2) soil
1d) (in phrases)
1d1) people of the land
1d2) space or distance of country (in measurements of distance)
1d3) level or plain country
1d4) land of the living
1d5) end(s) of the earth
1e) (almost wholly late in usage)
1e1) lands, countries
1e1a) often in contrast to Canaan
Part of Speech: noun feminine
ونفس المعني

وهي اتت 2502 مره منهم 1509 بمعني قطعة ارض ( لاند ) اي جزء من ارض يابسه و 34 بمعني اراضي او 712 بمعني اليابسه كلها 97 بمعني الارض المنظوره كمدينه او ارض سهل او غيره 92 بمعني قطر و 48 بمعني اقطار وغيره مثل حقل او امه
فهي تعبر عن جزء من سطح الارض كقطعة ارض او امه او حتي سطح الارض كامل
وهذا ايضا من قواميس ومعاجم كثيره مثل






ويفهم معناها من سياق الكلام وهو



سفر حزقيال 7: 2


«وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، فَهكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: نِهَايَةٌ! قَدْ جَاءَتِ النِّهَايَةُ عَلَى زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ الأَرْبَعِ.
فهو يقول ارض اسرائيل فهل ارض اسرائيل تعبر عن كوكب الارض ؟ بالطبع لا فهو يتكلم عن زوايا ارض اسرائيل فقط

وبالطبع النهاية لا تكون عن الزوايا فقط بل يقصد بها كل اسرائيل فهو تعبير عن معني اجمالي يقصد به نهاية كل اسرائيل

الجزء اليوناني
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 7: 1


وَبَعْدَ هذَا رَأَيْتُ أَرْبَعَةَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَاقِفِينَ عَلَى أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ، مُمْسِكِينَ أَرْبَعَ رِيَاحِ الأَرْضِ لِكَيْ لاَ تَهُبَّ رِيحٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَلاَ عَلَى شَجَرَةٍ مَا.
وترجمته انجليزي
(KJV) And after these things I saw four angels standing on the four corners of the earth, holding the four winds of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, nor on the sea, nor on any tree.
وايضا كلمة كورنر وليس انجل

والعدد يوناني

(GNT-TR) και μετα ταυτα ειδον τεσσαρας αγγελους εστωτας επι τας τεσσαρας γωνιας της γης κρατουντας τους τεσσαρας ανεμους της γης ινα μη πνεη ανεμος επι της γης μητε επι της θαλασσης μητε επι παν δενδρον

kai **** tauta eidon tessaras angelous estōtas epi tas tessaras gōnias tēs gēs kratountas tous tessaras anemous tēs gēs ina mē pneē anemos epi tēs gēs mēte epi tēs thalassēs mēte epi pan dendron

استوتاس ايب تاس تيساراس جونياس تيس جيس

واقف علي اربع زوايا الارض

والكلمه تعني

قاموس سترونج

G1137
γωνία
gōnia
go-nee'-ah
Probably akin to G1119; an angle: - corner, quarter.

وتعني زاويه او ركن او ربع

قاموس ثيور
G1137
γωνία
gōnia
Thayer Definition:
1) corner
1a) an external angle, a corner
1b) internal corner, i.e. a secret place
زاويه خارجيه او ركن او مكان مخفي


وبقية القواميس اليوناني ايضا تؤكد نفس المعني






واستخدمت 9 مرات في الانجيل 8 بمعني ركن ومره بمعني ربع

وللاسف في اليوناني لا يوجد اكثر من تعبير لهذه المعاني ليس مثل العبري في هذه الكلمه فهي كلمه واحده تعبر عن كل المعاني بمعني زاويه او ركن او اتجاه او قائد

ولكن يتضح المعني اكثر من سياق الكلام
فالعدد يقول
سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 7: 1


وَبَعْدَ هذَا رَأَيْتُ أَرْبَعَةَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَاقِفِينَ عَلَى أَرْبَعِ زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ، مُمْسِكِينَ أَرْبَعَ رِيَاحِ الأَرْضِ لِكَيْ لاَ تَهُبَّ رِيحٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَلاَ عَلَى شَجَرَةٍ مَا.

يقول ان هؤلاء الملائكه ممسكين باربع رياح الارض وبالطبع الارض ليس لها اربع رياح فقط ولكن معروف ان الرياح لها اسماء فهي شرقيه او غربيه او شماليه او جنوبيه فعندما يتكلم عن زوايا الارض ويشير الي اتجاهات الرياح فهو يتكلم عن اتجاهات





وايضا لو نظر يوحنا الي اربع ملائكه فبالطبع بينهم اربع زوايا حتي ولو كانوا حول الارض







فالملائكه في اي اربع اماكن يكونون اربع زوايا
ثم يكمل العدد ويتكلم عن لكي لا تهب ريح بالمفرد . فهنا بالطبع لا يصلح ان ياخذ الكلام حرفيا لان لو اخذ حرفيا سنجد مشكله بان الملائكه تمسك بالرياح ولكن لا تزال هناك رياح في كل مكان وفي كل وقت حتي في وقت يوحنا الذي كتب هذه الرؤيا اذا فهو يتكلم عن رياح رمزيه وزوايا رمزيه
فهو يتكلم عن كل مكان في الارض
واركز علي ان العدد يقول انهم واقفين علي الارض اي علي سطح الارض

وهذا ما يؤكده مرجع
Analytical Lexicon of the Greek New Testament
γωνία, ας, ἡ corner; literally, street corner (MT 6.5); of a building cornerstone, keystone, capstone (MT 21.42); figuratively, of the four directional extremities of the earth corner (RV 7.1); of something done obscurely ἐν γωνίᾳ in a corner (AC 26.26)
γωνίᾳ
N-DF-S
γωνία

γωνίαις
N-DF-P
γωνία
i
حرفيا تعني ركن وحجر زاويه ومعني يقصد بها اتجاه او اقصي حد في الارض كما جاء في رؤيا 7: 1

وايضا مرجع
The Complete Word Study Dictionary
1137. γωνία gōnía; gen. gōnías, fem. noun. An angle, corner. An outward corner; It also refers to an extremity (Rev. 7:1; 20:8) as the four corners of the earth, meaning the four extremities of the earth. See Sept.: Ex. 27:2; Ezek. 43:20.ii

تعني زاويه وركن واتجاه وايضا تشير الي اقصي حد مثل رؤيا 7: 1 و 20: 8 فاربع اركان الارض يقصد بها اقصي اربع اتجاهات للارض

الجزء الثاني العلمي

وبعد ان اتضح المعني في الجزء اللغوي اوضح حتي لو تمسك احدهم باللفظ حرفيا ورفض كل القواميس التي قدمتها فايضا لا يوجد شبهه هناك ولكن ان تكلمنا فنتكلم عن معلومات علميه دقيقه مكتوبه قبل ان يتاكد منها الانسان بمعني
الكره الارضيه التي يطلق عليها جلوب







الكره الارضيه لها محور تدور حوله وطرفيه هو القطب الشمالي والجنوبي ( وبالطبع اعرف القطب المغناطيسي ) فهذا المحور يجعل للارض طرفين بالفعل
فاي انسان علي سطح الكره الارضيه يعلم اين هو نصف الكره الشمالي ونصف الكره الجنوبي ولا اعتقد احد يختلف علي هذا فالكره الارضيه بخط الاستواء وهو محيط بالكره الارضيه المتعامد علي محور دوران الارض يقسمها ما هو شمال خط الاستواء وجنوبه والجزء الشمالي من الكره الارضيه وجنوبها
ويوجد ايضا خط جرينتش وهو محيط اخر يتعامد علي خط الاستواء ويلتقي به في نقتطين



http://www.astro.columbia.edu/~archung/labs/fall2001/lec01_fall01.html



وصوره اخري للتوضيح
http://www.euclideanspace.com/threed/solidmodel/geospatial/ellipsoid/earthCoords.gif


ويصبح بهذا سطح الارض الكروي مقسم الي اربع ارباع بالفعل كل منهم له زاويه قائمه ثنائية الابعاد من الداخل وسطح ربع كروي من الخارج

والشيئ العجيب ان هذه المناطق الاربع فعلا رياحها مختلفه بمعني

ان كل منطقه من الاربع مناطق له رياحه المختلفه عن المنطقه الاخري ( وبالطبع كل منهم مقسم الي عدة اقسام داخليه ) وهذا الرسم يوضح ذلك

http://theparadoxproject.com/Portals/0/Blog/Files/2/7/WLW-FourCornersoftheEarthExplained_E780-FIG07_006_2.jpg



ولان الانجيل ليس كتاب علمي بل كتاب روحي ولكن كل كمله مكتوبه فيه هي علميه صحيحه ولو نحن ممن يتغنون بالاعجاز العلمني لتشدقنا بهذا العدد كثيرا



والكتاب حدد اربع انواع الرياح

رياح شرقية جافه

سفر التكوين 41: 6


ثُمَّ هُوَذَا سَبْعُ سَنَابِلَ رَقِيقَةٍ وَمَلْفُوحَةٍ بِالرِّيحِ الشَّرْقِيَّةِ نَابِتَةٍ وَرَاءَهَا.

سفر الخروج
10: 13 فمد موسى عصاه على ارض مصر فجلب الرب على الارض ريحا شرقية كل ذلك النهار و كل الليل و لما كان الصباح حملت الريح الشرقية الجراد

سفر الخروج 14: 21


وَمَدَّ مُوسَى يَدَهُ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، فَأَجْرَى الرَّبُّ الْبَحْرَ بِرِيحٍ شَرْقِيَّةٍ شَدِيدَةٍ كُلَّ اللَّيْلِ، وَجَعَلَ الْبَحْرَ يَابِسَةً وَانْشَقَّ الْمَاءُ.


رياح غربيه ايضا جافه

سفر الخروج
10: 19 فرد الرب ريحا غربية شديدة جدا فحملت الجراد و طرحته الى بحر سوف لم تبق جرادة واحدة في كل تخوم مصر

ريح شماليه ممطره
سفر الامثال
25: 23 ريح الشمال تطرد المطر و الوجه المعبس يطرد لسانا ثالبا

شماليه وجنوبيه ممطره
4: 16 استيقظي يا ريح الشمال و تعالي يا ريح الجنوب هبي على جنتي فتقطر اطيابها ليات حبيبي الى جنته و ياكل ثمره النفيس

وهذا الامر له ابعاد علميه معقده رائعه جدا توضح دقة الانجيل في قول اربع زوايا الارض وعلاقتها باربع رياح الارض
وقال بدقه عن الرياح
سفر الجامعة 1: 6


اَلرِّيحُ تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْجَنُوبِ، وَتَدُورُ إِلَى الشَّمَالِ. تَذْهَبُ دَائِرَةً دَوَرَانًا، وَإِلَى مَدَارَاتِهَا تَرْجعُ الرِّيحُ.


وقبل ان انهي الجزء العلمي اؤكد ان لايوجد عدد في الانجيل يقول بان الارض مربعه او مستطيله او مسطحه او دحاها او غيره من هذه الاخطاء
ولكن سفر اشعياء يقول
سفر إشعياء 40: 22


الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ، وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ.

وحاول البعض تشكيك فيه فافردت له ملف كامل
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10126

وعدد اخر رائع ايضا في اشعياء

يتكلم عن اقطار الارض الكثيره المتعلقه باطراف الارض لان المربع والمستطيل له قطرين فقط
سفر إشعياء 41: 9


الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ، وَمِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا دَعَوْتُهُ، وَقُلْتُ لَكَ: أَنْتَ عَبْدِيَ. اخْتَرْتُكَ وَلَمْ أَرْفُضْكَ.
وايضا سفر ايوب يقول
سفر أيوب 26: 7


يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الْخَلاَءِ، وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لاَ شَيْءٍ.

واكتفي بهذا القدر علميا رغم انه ممتع جدا مليئ بالتفاصيل

ثالثا الرمز المقصود

حزقيال يتكلم عن شعب اسرائيل ولكنه ايضا كلام يوجه لكل انسان يهمل الله ولا ينتبه لتحزيراته

النبى هنا يتنبأ بالخراب الأتى على أرض إسرائيل، وأنه خراب نهائى وقريب جداً، بل هو على الأبواب ولا يمكن تحاشيه، فقد جلبوه على أنفسهم بخطاياهم ولا يمكنهم الدفاع ضده، لا بقوتهم ولا بثروتهم، بل حتى الهيكل الذى وضعوا فيه ثقتهم سيخرب. إذاً هو خراب عام. وكل هذه الإنذارات ليحثهم على التوبة لأن الناس إعتادت أن تستغل طول أناة الله بطريقة خاطئة، ظانين أن الله لن يؤدب ولن يضرب. وعلى المستوى الشخصى فالله يؤدب كل شخص على خطاياه أما فى حالة أورشليم فلأن الخطية تشمل الجميع فالضربة ستكون عامة وشاملة.



الآيات 1 – 6:- و كان الي كلام الرب قائلا. وانت يا ابن ادم فهكذا قال السيد الرب لارض اسرائيل نهاية قد جاءت النهاية على زوايا الارض الاربع. الان النهاية عليك وارسل غضبي عليك واحكم عليك كطرقك واجلب عليك كل رجاساتك. فلا تشفق عليك عيني ولا اعفو بل اجلب عليك طرقك وتكون رجاساتك في وسطك فتعلمون اني انا الرب. هكذا قال السيد الرب شر شر وحيد هوذا قد اتى. نهاية قد جاءت جاءت النهاية انتبهت اليك ها هي قد جاءت.

لاحظ تكرار كلمة النهاية مرتين، فالله أظهر للنبى ما سيحدث من دمار فكان كمن رأى حريق فصرخ "نار.. نار" هم كانوا يمنون أنفسهم بنهاية سعيدة فيها حل لكل مشاكلهم ولكن كيف تكون هناك نهاية سعيدة مع وجود خطية، بل ستكون هناك نهاية مأساوية، وربما طالت المدة لهذه النهاية ولكنها قادمة. والخراب الذي تم على يد الكلدانيين هو عربون للخراب النهائى الذى تم على يد الرومان، والكلمات أيضاً تشير للخراب النهائى للعالم حيث نسمع أن الخراب يشمل زوايا الأرض الأربع. وكلمة النهاية أشار لها الرسول بطرس 1بط 4 : 7 "نهاية كل شئ قد إقتربت" وأشار لنفس المعنى السيد المسيح نفسه فى مت 24 : 14 يُكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه فى كل المسكونة... ثم يأتى المنتهى" وقوله أن النهاية على زوايا الأرض الأربع = أى أن الخراب يشمل كل الأرض ولن يهرب أحد. شر شر وحيد هوذا قد أتى وكلمة وحيد هنا تعنى فى أصلها "نهائى" أى أن هذا الشر ليس مثله لا من قبل ولا من بعد، والأدق ان الخراب سيترك المكان في حالة لا يمكن اصلاحها بحيث لا معني لتخريب آخر فلا يوجد ما يخرب. أما المستهزئين فهم يتصورون أنه لا نهاية 2بط 3: 4. والخراب والنهاية الحزينة شئ محزن ولكن هذا نتيجة الخطية (قارن مع أم 6: 7 أيأخذ الإنسان ناراً فى حضنه ولا تحرق ثيابه). فالخطية هى أشر أنواع الشرور، ولكن المقصود هنا شر الآلام القادمة عليهم بسبب شرورهم


اما المعني المقصود من سفر الرؤيا

7: 1 و بعد هذا رايت اربعة ملائكة واقفين على اربع زوايا الارض ممسكين اربع رياح الارض لكي لا تهب ريح على الارض و لا على البحر و لا على شجرة ما

وبعد هذا = وكما قلت تعني تتابع زمني لان كلمة ثم او و ( اي كاي اليوناني ) فقط لا تفيد في احوال كثيره الترتيب اما ( كاي ميتا توت ) و بعد هذا فهي تاكيد لذلك التتابع

رايت = رؤيه عيان اي شئ مؤكد وكما راينا في سفر الرؤيا لا يتكلم عن احتمالات ولكن كل شئ راه يوحنا مسبقا رؤيا العيان فالله فوق الزمان ويستطيع ان يري ابناؤه ما لا بد ان يكون في وقته ولكن كل المطلوب مننا ان نضع ثقتنا فيه لانه لا يفرض علينا شئ ولنا حرية الاختيار وايضا ينصحنا ليتمم عمله ولكنه مسبقا يعلم ماذا سنختار

اربعه = رقم ارضي فهنا يتكلم عن امور ارضيه

ملائكه = خدام لهيب نار مسؤلين عن تنفيذ امر مؤكد

واقفين = دلاله علي الثبات وطالما ذكر ملائكه واقفين بثبات فهذا يعني لا مجال للشيطان ان يخدع احد في هذا الامر فهو مقيد وبدونهم ينهار العالم

علي = وليس عند فهذا يدل علي ان لهم قدرة تحكم ايضا وسلطان من عند الله

اربع زوايا = الزوايا تعبر عن الاتجاهات والمعني الرمزي هو الميول البشريه وايضا الاطماع البشريه لهذا امر الله شعبه ان

سفر اللاويين 23: 22


وَعِنْدَمَا تَحْصُدُونَ حَصِيدَ أَرْضِكُمْ، لاَ تُكَمِّلْ زَوَايَا حَقْلِكَ فِي حَصَادِكَ، وَلُقَاطَ حَصِيدِكَ لاَ تَلْتَقِطْ. لِلْمِسْكِينِ وَالْغَرِيبِ تَتْرُكُهُ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ».
وهذا اظهار لعدم طمع الانسان

وايضا ترك الانسان بدون تبديد

سفر التثنية 32: 26


قُلْتُ: أُبَدِّدُهُمْ إِلَى الزَّوَايَا، وَأُبَطِّلُ مِنَ النَّاسِ ذِكْرَهُمْ.
فتدل علي ان الله لن يبدد الانسان لان الظن بان الانسان سيهلك نفسه بنفسه بدا يتزايد في هذا الزمان لكن الله يعلن انه لم يترك للشيطان ولا حتي الانسان نفسه ان يهلك نفسه والارض الساكن فيها

وايضا معناها ان النهاية ليست بعد لان النهاية ستكون

سفر حزقيال 7: 2


«وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، فَهكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: نِهَايَةٌ! قَدْ جَاءَتِ النِّهَايَةُ عَلَى زَوَايَا الأَرْضِ الأَرْبَعِ.
فيعلن الله ان الانسان لا يعلم متي النهاية فهي في يد الله فقط

الارض = وهنا ليست عن بني اسرائيل لانه يتكلم عن الارض عامه بكل ما فيها من ارض وبحر وشجر

ممسكين = متحكمين

اربع رياح = كلمة ريح في اليوناني انيموس

G417
ἄνεμος
anemos
Thayer Definition:
1) wind, a violent agitation and stream of air
2) a very strong tempestuous wind
3) the four principal or cardinal winds, hence the four corners of heaven
وهي تعني الريح العنيفه القويه جدا وليست اي رياح

والعنيف الذي له سلطان علي الهواء هو الشيطان اذا فنتكلم عن استمرار تقييده

ونسمع عن اربع رياح السماء واربع رياح الارض فما الفرق بينهم ؟

اربع رياح السماء مثلما تكلم ارميا و دنيال و زكريا هي عقوبه من الله ينفذها بنفسه علي منطقه معينه يزيد شرها جدا

اما اربع رياح الارض فهي عوامل ارضيه يستخدمها الشيطان في اغوا البشر مثل الشهوات الارضيه والاضطهاد والهرطقات والظلام ( اقصد به مثل الباهت والموت الروحي ) ونجد في هؤلاء الاربع كل عمل الشيطان وهو طول عمله يستخدم وسيله او اكثر ولكن كل وسائله تنحصر في الرياح الارضيه الاربع ولكن دائما نتيجتها هو خلاص لاولاد الله

اذا فانه يتكلم عن ان رياح الارض الاربع ممسكين بالملائكه اذا فهو يتكلم عن احداث ارضيه وليست اختطاف الي السماء ويتكلم عن تحكم في وسائل الشيطان واعداد للضيقه العظيمه

لكي لا تهب ريح = لا تحدث تجربه شديده في فترة اعداد اولاد الله للضيقه وهذه الفتره تقع بين ساردس ولاودكيه بالرغم من ان ساردس متداخله مع لاودكيه

علي الارض = وهنا يتكلم عن اليهود فهذه الفتره سيكون مجمع اليهود الشيطاني قد تخلص من قيد الشيطان واتي وسجد الي رب المجد وايضا خضع لسلطان الكنيسه بعد الاحداث الكثيره التي حدثت له في ساردس وايضا يكون الارض رمز الي الارض الجيده الانسان المثمر علي المستوي الشخصي الذي هو في كل زمان الله يحفظه من عمل ابليس

ولا علي البحر = العالم وكنيسة الله التي في داخل العالم المتقلب بامواجه ويلطم الكنيسه بشده ويريد اغراقها ويخنقها لذلك راينا وجهها احمر في الختم السادس وقد يكون الانسان الذي يسلك بالروح وبالجسد ايضا فيضطرب كالبحر

ولا علي شجره ما = راينا تساقط النجوم نجوم السماء في الاصحاح الماضي فبالطبع هؤلاء لا بد ان يستبدلهم الله بابناء حقيقيين وهم الشجر الاخضر لان الشجر يحتاج الي نور الشمس وايضا الي ماء الحياه وشبه الانجيل بالانسان الذي قلبه به ايمان بانه يصير شجره تثمر

إنجيل متى 13: 32


وَهِيَ أَصْغَرُ جَمِيعِ الْبُزُورِ. وَلكِنْ مَتَى نَمَتْ فَهِيَ أَكْبَرُ الْبُقُولِ، وَتَصِيرُ شَجَرَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّ طُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ تَأْتِي وَتَتَآوَى فِي أَغْصَانِهَا».
ففي هذا العالم المضطرب سيبقي بعض من اولاد الله المتمسك بالايمان ويعطي هدوء وطمئنينه للمتعبين من العالم ولكن بعض الشجر يرتفع علي جميع الاشجار ويتكبر هذا يعاقبه الله

رأى أربعة ملائكة يحفظون الأرض من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها ومن الشمال إلى الجنوب، هكذا يهتم الله بالبشرية فيحفظهم من كل جانب حتى لا تهب رياح تطفئ سراجهم المنير. ولعل الله قد أرسل ملائكته لتهدئ الطبيعة الثائرة على الإنسان لأنه كما يقول ذهبي الفم أنه قد صار أكثر غباء من الحيوانات غير العاقلة[83] (مز 49: 20)، وأقل تعقلاً من الطيور (إر 8: 7)، وأكثر جمودًا من الحجارة، متشبهًا بالأفاعي (مز 58: 5) حتى صار يدعى ابنًا لإبليس (يو 8: 44).

ونري المؤتمرات للحد من التسلح النووي ولولا عمل الله لكان الانسان اخرب الارض بالكامل

وهذا ايضا يتناسب مع العلم لو اخذناه بالناحيه اللفظيه فبعد اضطراب الكون باحداث فلكيه تؤثر علي طبقة الاوزون ياتي بعدها هدوء



والمجد لله دائما
​iFriberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (102). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.

gen (genitive)

Sept (Septuagint)

iiZodhiates, S. (2000, c1992, c1993). The complete word study dictionary : New Testament (electronic ed.) (G1137). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*الشبهة 




دارت شبهات كثيره كثيره منها ممن لا يؤمن بوجود الله ولا الكتاب المقدس وقليله منها من مشككين مسلمين لانهم يجهلون ان هذا الامر مكتوب ولكن بطريقه خطا في احاديثهم وبعضهم فطن لانه موجود في احاديث الرسول فحول الشبهة الي انها كيف يقول ان الشمس توقفت رغم ان الارض هي التي تدور حول الشمس 

وملخص شبهاتهم 

كيف يحدث هذا الامر الكوني وهو وقوف الشمس عن الدوران ولا يذكر في التاريخ 

وايضا كيف يقبل علميا ان الشمس توقفت عن الحركه وهذا الامر يسبب كارثه ارضيه وكونيه ؟ 

كيف يقول ان الشمس توقفت رغم ان الارض هي التي تدور حول الشمس


الرد 



وساقسم الرد الي 

مقدمه من التاريخ 

لغوي

علميا

تعليق ختامي 





مقدمه 

يقول الكتاب المقدس 

سفر يشوع 10

13 فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه. أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر ؟ فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل 



وبالطبع دوام الشمس في منتصف السماء يوم كامل هذا حدث ليس بالسهل ويستغل كثير من المشككين في الكتاب المقدس هذا العدد ويطعنون في صحة الكتاب ويقولوا ان هذا مستحيل حدوثه رغم ان الكتاب يوضح انه معجزه من الرب العلي القدير القادر علي كل شيئ ولكن التاريخ سجله 





وتناقل البعض خطأ ان وكالة ناسا ذكرت انها اكتشفت اليوم المفقود عن طريق برنامج كمبيوتر وهذا غير صحيح ولكن ساتي الي حسابات وكالة ناسا فيما بعد 

ويقول العدد ان كانت الشمس على جبعون في السماء الضحى. وكان من الليل أو في الصباح الباكر جدا في نصف الكرة الغربي.

وهذا الحدث بالفعل كان مسكوني شوهد في كل العالم في هذا الزمان وارخ تقريبا في كل الحضارات مع ملاحظة اننا نتكلم عن حدث تم من 2900 سنه مضت اي تقريبا سنة 1400 ق م 

فهيروديت المؤرخ الذي لقب بابي التاريخ قلي في تسجيلاته نقلا عن الكهنه المصريين الذين اروه مخطوطات قديمه تتحدث عن يوم اطول بكثير من المعتاد يصل الي ضعف اليوم العادي 



وفي الصين هناك اثار قديمه ذكرت ايضا انه حدث يوم طويل ( وبخاصه ليل ) في اثناء حكم الامبراطور ييو وفي سجلات الصينيين ييو كان يحكم في زمن يشوع ابن نون 

Yahou or Yeo

وفي تاريخ الهند وبخاصه في ناهو الهندية في حوليات كوايهتيتلان ام مره واحده في الماضي البعيد اتت ليله لم تنتهي لفتره طويله

وايضا قصه عن مانتاجا البوزي الذي نسب لنفسه انه منع الشمس من ان تشرق 

وسجل في زمن تيتو يوبانكوي بنخكاتي الثاني وهو المنراخ الخامس عشر في الالامبراطوريه القديمه انه سجل ليل بطول اكثر من عشرين ساعه 

وايضا هناك تقليد مكسيكي من الحضارات القديمه انه جاء بداية فجر طويل جدا في تاريخ حضارة المسماه بالميزو في زمن ناهوا انديانا وقالوا كان الليل لا يريد ان ينتهي

وايضا امر مشابه مسجل في حضارة الازتك المكسيكيه 

وسجل الراهب بيرناردينو دي ساهاجون 

Friar Bernardino de Sahagun

وهو باحث اسباني من الذين جاؤا الي الامريكتين بعد كولومبوس ان السكان الاصليين لاميركا قالوا بوقوع كارثه كبيره وهو ان الشمس بدات تشرق قليلا ثم توقفت يوم كامل والقمر لم يختفي 

هذا بالاضافه الي دليل هام جدا وهو لوحه بالخط المسماري من زمن يشوع مسجل فيها هذا الحدث من الاموريون انفسهم 



Here Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood stillHere Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood still.Here Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood stillHere Joshua fought the Amorites and the sun stood still

فكيف اتفقت هذه الشعوب المختلفه التي فيها الكثير معزول عن بعضها البعض ان هذا حدث في نفس التوقيت تقريبا الا لو كان هذا حقيقه صحيحه ذكرها الكتاب المقدس 

وملخص الحضرات التي تكلمت عن هذا الحدث 

Egypt, Rome, Greece, Babylonia, Arabia, Persia, India, Tibet, Finland, Iceland, West Africa, Siberia, China, Japan, the Pacific Islands, Mexico, and Peru

والبعض منهم كان له تعليقات مثيره 

فمثلا تعليق المكسيسك ان الجبال تحولت الي براكين فجاه والانهار والبحر اصبح يغلي 

ومسجل في زندي افستا الفارسي يقول ان النجم جعل البحر يغلي 

وتعليق من حضاره قديمه في بولاند ان النجم سبب في ظهور جزيره جديده

ومن مخطوطه من حضارة المايا تقول بسبب النجم جبال اختفت وظهر مكانها جبال اخري 

وصورة المخطوطات 














هذا بالاضافه الي ما سجل عن حدوث سونامي في بعض المناطق 

















جزء لغوي 





نلاحظ ان يشوع يقول 

سفر يشوع 10

13 فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه. أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر ؟ فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل 
التعبير الذي استخدمه يشوع هو دامت والتعبير الذي استخدمه سفر ياشر وقفت 

وهناك فرق كبير بين الاثنين وساشرحه بمعونة الرب تفصيلا في هل بالفعل دامت الشمس يوم كامل 

ولاختصار كلمة دامت 

قاموس سترونج 

H1826

דּמם

dâmam

daw-mam'

A primitive root (compare H1724, H1820); to be dumb; by implication to be astonished, to stop; also to perish: - cease, be cut down (off), forbear, hold peace, quiet self, rest, be silent, keep (put to) silence, be (stand), still, tarry, wait.




قاموس برون 

H1826

דּמם

dâmam

BDB Definition:

1) to be silent, be still, wait, be dumb, grow dumb

1a) (Qal)

1a1) to be silent

1a2) to be still, die

1a3) to be struck dumb

1b) (Niphal) to be silenced, be made silent, destroyed

1c) (Poal) to make quiet

1d) (Hiphil) to make silent (cause to die)




تعني توقفت او انتهت او قللت دامت بطئت صمت يبقي ينتظر

وهو تعبير لايعني ان الشمس توقفت تماما ولكن بطئت من سرعتها 




اما التعبير الثاني الذي كتب في سفر ياشر 

قاموس سترونج

H5975

עמד

‛âmad

aw-mad'

A primitive root; to stand, in various relations (literally and figuratively, intransitively and transitively): - abide (behind), appoint, arise, cease, confirm, continue, dwell, be employed, endure, establish, leave, make, ordain, be [over], place, (be) present (self), raise up, remain, repair, + serve, set (forth, over, -tle, up), (make to, make to be at a, with-) stand (by, fast, firm, still, up), (be at a) stay (up), tarry




قاموس برون 

H5975

עמד

‛âmad

BDB Definition:

1) to stand, remain, endure, take one’s stand

1a) (Qal)

1a1) to stand, take one’s stand, be in a standing attitude, stand forth, take a stand, present oneself, attend upon, be or become servant of

1a2) to stand still, stop (moving or doing), cease

1a3) to tarry, delay, remain, continue, abide, endure, persist, be steadfast

1a4) to make a stand, hold one’s ground

1a5) to stand upright, remain standing, stand up, rise, be erect, be upright

1a6) to arise, appear, come on the scene, stand forth, appear, rise up or against

1a7) to stand with, take one’s stand, be appointed, grow flat, grow insipid

1b) (Hiphil)

1b1) to station, set

1b2) to cause to stand firm, maintain

1b3) to cause to stand up, cause to set up, erect

1b4) to present (one) before (king)

1b5) to appoint, ordain, establish

1c) (Hophal) to be presented, be caused to stand, be stood before




الذي يعني توقفت تماما وهي تصلح عن القمر لارتباطه بالارض وليس الشمس 

ولهذا ترجم في الانجليزي الي 

(JPS) And the sun stood still, and the moon stayed, until the nation had avenged themselves of their enemies. Is not this written in the book of Jashar? And the sun stayed in the midst of heaven, and hasted not to go down about a whole day. 

والسبعينيه كتبت تفسيريا في اخر مقطع 

οὐ προεπορεύετο εἰς δυσμὰς εἰς τέλος ἡμέρας μιᾶς. 

'ou proeporeueto eis dusmas eis telos hemeras mias' 

'It did not proceed to a setting until the coming- to-an-end of one day.' 

لم تكمل الغروب حتي نهاية يوم 

فهو يقصد انه يوم كامل بدون ليل ولكن العبري ادق عندما قال نحو يوم كامل لانه كان اقل من يوم باربعين دقيقه

والمقصود ان يوم يشوع كان 48 ساعه منهم 36 ساعه نهار معظمهم قبل وقت الغروب و12 ساعه مساء 





علميا 





في عام1890 قام عالم الرياضيات " توتين "

Professor C A L Totten

بعمليات حسابية دقيقة حسب فيها أزمنـة الاعتـدال والكسوف والعبور الشمسي من أيامه رجوعاً إلى المنقلب الشتائي في زمن يشوع

فوجد أنه يقع يوم الأربعاء ثم قام بالحساب عكسياً اعتباراً من يوم الخليقة صعوداً إلى نفس الزمن السابق فوجد أنه يقع يوم الثلاثاء ! 

الفرق إذاً هو يوم كامل فهل هناك من حل لهذه الأحجية سوى هذا اليوم الطويل على عهد يشوع؟

لكـن مشكلة أخرى تقابلنا وهي قول الكتاب « فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل بالغروب نحو يوم كامـل » (يش10: 13). 

لاحظ القول " نحو يوم كامل " وليس يوماً كاملاً فأين الاختلاف؟

يسجل الكتاب المقدس حادثاً آخر أيام الملك حزقيا فيه رجعت الشمس إلى الوراء عشر درجات اي ما يعادل أربعين دقيقة

فإذا أضفنا هذه المدة إلى مدة توقف الشمس أيـام يشوع التي حسبها عالم الرياضيات توتن بأنها تساوى 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة + 40 دقيقة رجوع الشمس الي الوراء لنتج لنا هذا اليوم الكامل

وايضا السير ادوين بال 

Sir Edwin Ball

وهو عالم فضائي بريطاني بارز واستاذ 

Pickering of the Harvard Observatory

وكتب الاتي

If we disregard calendar changes and deal only with a chronology based upon solar motion, and go back to the earliest available records, and trace the calendar through to the time of Joshua, the day of Joshua's battle was on a Tuesday, whereas if we compute backwards to the time of Joshua from the present day, the day of the battle would have been on a Wednesday. The day of the month is the same, but it is a different day of the week. 

In other words, if we reckon from the first recorded solstice in the ancient Egyptian records, the day is Tuesday, but if we reckon back from the most recent solstice, the day is Wednesday.

وتعني كالتالي لو بناء علي التحركات الفضائيه مع الادله التريخيه وبالرجوع الي اقدم السجلات ونري النتيجه ليوم يشوع يكون هو يوم الثلاثاء ولكن لو تحركنا بالعكس من الزمان الحاضر الي يوم يشوع يكون هو يوم الاربعاء بالرغم من انه نفس اليوم في الشهر ولكن اليوم التالي في الاسبوع 

وايضا العالم ديال اهاز في كتابه 

New Haven: Our Race Publishing Co., 1890

واكد العالم ايمانيول فيلكوفيسكي وايضا الدكتور جوردون اتوار 

Dr. Gordon A. Atwater, chairman and curator of the Hayden planetarium of the American Museum of Natural History

قال

A quarter of a century after the Scopes trial, a scientist is publishing a book declaring that within historical times the earth did pause in its daily rotation, and that for more than a day the sun remained visible over Joshua and his troops.

اعلان ان في التاريخ القديم حدث ان الارض توقفت عن الحركه لمدة يوم وفي خلاله ظلت الشمس منظوره 

واكد الكثير منهم وجود سجلات حول العالم تؤكد هذا اليوم وثبات الشمس بسبب توقف دوران الارض والكثير من الحضارات سجلت الكوارث التي حدثت التي ادت لموت الكثيرين من البشر والحيوانات من براكين وزلازل وفيضانات 

وايضا يسجل الكتاب المقدس موضوع تحرك الشمس الي الوراء عشر درجات وهذا حسب التقويم الصيني وتقاويم كثيره اكدت انه حدث في يوم 23 مارس 687 ق م وهو ما يوازي 40 دقيقه 





وبالنسبه لوكالة ناسا لم تعلن عن موضوع اليوم المفقود ولكن ذكرت تحليلين عن هذا الامر واضيف اليهم تحليلين اخرين 

اولا الارض تباطئت او توقفت عن الدوران وهذا هو اقرب التفسيرات وساثبت لماذا فيما بعد 

او ثانيا تتحرك الشمس في المجال الشمسي بطريقه خاصه جدا تبدو مع دوران الارض في نفس الوقت ان الشمس لا تتحرك ولكن الحقيقه الشمس تتحرك بطريقه موازيه لسرعة دوران الارض حول نفسها ولا يوجد ادله علي ذلك 

او ثالثا ان الارض تدور الارض بطريقه عكسيه او بطريقه ادق في مدار عكسي وساشرحه وهو ثاني حل قربا للصحة 

واحتماليه رابعه وهو تغير محور دوران الارض والرسم التوضيحي 



بمعني ان تحرك الاض 18 درجه لجعل جبعون تقترب من قطب الدوران فيكون اليوم الشمسي اطول بكثير 

ونعرف ان القطب الشمالي نهاره يوازي ستة شهور والذين يقتربون من القطب يطول النهار عندهم ففي جنوب كندا في الصيف يكون النهار طوله من الرابعه صباحا الي العاشره مساء الي 18 ساعه ويزيد عن ذلك في شمال كندا حتي ينتهي الي القطب الشمالي تماما الذي يكون النهار 24 ساعه فيصبح النهار ستة شهور وتشرق الشمس مره واحده علي القطب الشمالي ما بين 19 الي 22 مارس وتغرب مره واحده تقريبا 21 الي 24 سبتمبر 

فلو لو تحرك محور الدوران مؤقتا لمدة يوم يكون نهار كامل 24 + النهار الاصلي 12 + الليل 12 = 48 ساعه 

وقال البعض ان تحرك محور الارض سبب تجمد فجائي لبعض الحيوانات ولكن هذا لايوجد دليل عليه فيبقي الاحتمال الاول والثالث هما الاقرب الي الصحه 

وكتب هارول هيل انه تم اكتشاف المدار العكسي وهو شرح ما قدمه توتين فيما سبق الذي نشره توتين سنة 1890 م وهو شرح مطول حول المدارات ومعقد للغايه ولكن الحقيقه لم اقتنع به وملخصه ان الارض دارت في مدار عكسي 


ثمـة اعتراض آخر أثاره المعترضون وهو قول يشوع 

فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر فمعروف أن تعاقب الليل والنهار لا ينتج بسبب حركة الشمس بل دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام الشمس ولكن ايضا الشمس تدور حول نفسها ودوران الارض حول نفسها ينتج اليوم ودوران الارض حول الشمس ينتج السنه ودوران الشمس حول نفسها ينتج الذبذبات والموجات الشمسيه .

ومع أن الكتاب المقدس كما أوضحنا في الفصل السابق لا يستخدم التعبيرات الفنية التي لا يفهمها سوى الخاصة إلا أن هذه الكلمة نفسها ظهر أنها تحمل دقة الكتاب العجيبة

والشمس هي كتله مشتعله من غازات ملتهبة فهي ليست جسم صلب مثل الارض فهي تدور حول محورها بطريقه مغايرة لطريقة دوران الكواكب الصلبه لاختلاف طبيعتها عن طبيعة الكواكب الصلبه فخط استواء الشمس يدور حول المحور دوره كامله في 25 يوم بينما تطول هذه المدة في المناطق شمال وجنوب خط الإستواء حتى تصل إلى حوالي 37 يوما عند القطبين ، أي أن الشمس في هذه الحالة تدور وكأنها تفتل فتلا وطريقة دورانها تسمى الدوران التفاضلي

( Differential Rotation) 

وبفعل دوران الشمس وحجمها الضخم ينتج حقل مغناطيسي وموجات تنتج ذبذبات هائلة تجعل الكواكب الاصغر تدور حولها في مدارات وهو المدار السنوي وتتابع الفصول ولكن ايضا هذه الموجات تنتج عنها حركة الكواكب حول نفسها مما ينتج الليل والنهار 

فبفعل الموجات الشمسية الهائلة الذبذبات (400 بليون ذبذبة / ثانية)، التي تقع على سطح الأرض يحدث دوران الأرض حول محورها.

فلو قلت هذه الذبذبات لقلت سرعة دوران الأرض ولو بطلت هذه الذبذبات لتوقفت الأرض. 

ولهذا نقرأ أيضاً أن القمر وقف 

ففي حالة تباطء الشمس عن الدوران سوف تتوقف الارض عن الدوران وايضا يتوقف القمر عن الدوران حول الارض لان ايضا دوران الارض حول نفسها وجاذبيتها للقمر يجعل القمر يدور حول نفسه وحول الارض 

ولهذا تعبير يشوع بارشاد الروح القدس دقيق جدا عندما ذكر ان الشمس دامت اما القمر توقف 

لان بالفعل تباطء ذبذبات الشمس ينتج عنه شبه توقف للارض ينتج عنه توقف للقمر 





وحاول البعض يقول هو يومين بدون مساء في المنتصف بمعني لو افترضنا ان يوم الثلاثاء الذي هو 24 ساعه لم تغب الشمس فاستمر واتي يوم الاربعاء والشمس لم تغب حتي مساء الاربعاء 



فيكون حسابات توتين غير صحيحه ولكن الكتاب المقدس يوضح ان الامر لم يكن كذلك فالكتاب المقدس يوضح ان اليوم هو مساء وصباح فيكون الحساب الادق هو 


يوم الثلاثاء هو الذي اصبح تقريبا 47 ساعه و20 دقيقه والاربع اتي بعد ثلاثاء مقداره قرب ضعف اليوم العادي وبهذا تكون حسابات توتين دقيقه وبالفعل اتي يوم ضعف اليوم المعتاد وهو ما يسمي بيوم يشوع الطويل وليس نتيجه عن يومين بدون ليل

وملاحظة ان الشمس لو دامت علي جبعون مثلا الساعه 2 ظهرا فهي تكون 6 صباحا في وسط قارة امريكا ووجود ادله تاريخيه انه في مصر يوم طويل وفي الهند والصين ليل طويل وفي المكسيك فجر طويل يؤكد دقة هذه المعلومه من ان سرعة الارض تباطئت جدا وبالطبع هذه الحضارات رغم انفصالها عن بعضها البعض حتي لو كانت تنقل من بعضها رغم ان الحاجز الجغرافي يجعل هذا مستحيل فكيف اتفقوا في هذا الزمان من 2900 سنه ان الارض كرويه فلو هناك اسطوره في مصر بان يوم طويل يحولوا الاسطوره بانه ليل طويل في الصين وفجر طويل في المكسيك ؟ الا لو كانت حقيقه تاريخيه علميه 





ويوجد مشكله لو ان الشمس قلت ذبذباتها او سبب اخر فجعلت الارض تبطئ جدا من سرعة دورانها في وقت محدد فهل يوجد مشكله في ديناميكية دوران الارض وكيف بعد ان تتوقف الارض عن الدوران او بمعني اصح تتباطئ جدا تعود الي سرعتها الطبيعيه مره اخري ؟

بالاضافه الي عمل الله الذي هو اساس كل شيئ هذا يمكن تفسيره علميا بخاصية

القصور الذاتي للارض 

وهذا يحتاج شرحه الي التركيز قليلا 

السؤال هو هل هذا التغيير في السرعه ممكن بقوانين الفزياء يحدث ؟

والحقيقه انه يمكن الحدوث فمثلا الارتطام الذي حدث حديثا بين مذنب شوماخر وكوكب المشتري هو حدث داخل المجموعه الشمسيه واثر علي حركة المشتري قليلا وعاد المشتري الي سرعه ولكن لم يؤثر علي المجموعه الشمسيه 

فغالبا ما حدث انه اقترب الارض من الزهرى اقتراب شديد ادي الي تباطؤ سرعة الارض لقرب درجة التوقف 

ولكي يتم ايقاف الارض عن الدوران تحتاج طاقه عاليه جدا 

والطاقه تساوي 

نصف القصور الذاتي في مربع 

سرعة الدوران 

E = (1/2) I 2   

والقصور الذاتي يساوي اثنين علي خمسه في الكتله في مربع نصف القطر 

I = (2/5) M R2   





where the moment of inertia, I, 

and where the other variables in the two equations are:   

 = the rotational speed of the Earth = 7.29 x 10-5 rad/sec, 

M = the mass of the Earth = 5.983 x 1024 kg, and 

R = the radius of the Earth = 6.37 x 106 m (at the equator).   

ويكون الطاقه 

E = (1/5) M R2 2 = 2.58 x 1029 joules





واقتراب الزهره من الارض قوة الجاذبيه 

تساوي عامل الجاذبيه في الكتله علي المسافه بين الكوكبين 

U = G M m / r





G = the Universal Gravitation Constant = 6.67 x 10-11 J m / kg2, 

m = the mass of the second planetary body, and 

r = the distance (center to center) between the planets.   

ولان الزهره 0.81 من كتلة الارض فيكون القوه تساوي 

U = G M (0.81) M (1/r) = 1.934 x 1039 J m (1/r)   





ولكي تتوقف الارض قليلا عن الدوران يجب ان تكون القوتين متساويتين او متقاربتين 

فيكون المسافيه بين الكوكبين 

r = (1.934 x 1039 J m) / (2.58 x 1029 J) = 7.5 x 109 meters

وهو تقريبا 4,660,000 ميل وهذه مسافه ليست بقليله مع اعتبار بعد القمر الذي هو 240,000 ميل فقط 

اي لو اقترب الزهره من الارض بما يوازي عشرين ضعف لبعد القمر عن الارض تتوقف الرض عن الدوران او تتباطئ جدا وهذا بالفعل ما يقال انه سجل انه حدث في سنة 1400 ق م ولكن بمسافه ابعد قليلا 

ولو المسافه ابعد قللت اي احتماليه لكوارث كونيه وكان التاثير علي القشره الارضيه فقط وليس كل الارض 

وتبقي مشكله مهمة وهي بابتعاد الزهره مره اخري كيف تستعيد الارض سرعة دورانها مره ثانية وبسرعه ؟ 

وايضا قدم اخرين اعتراض وهو لو توقف باطن الارض عن الدوران لحدث كوارث كثيره جدا وايضا قشرة الارض تدمر وقال البعض ان النتائج سيكون مدمر للجاذبيه الارضيه 

ويقع حل هذا الامر في تكوين الارض وهو القشره والقلب المنصهر فالارض عباره عن قشره صلبه تطفو حول باطن الارض 

ولو اقترب الزهره او بتطبيق خاصية قوة الجذب التي ادت الي تباطؤ الارض هذا يؤثر فقط علي قشرة الارض الصلبه ولكن الباطن يستمر في الدوران لانه منصهر وهو اكثر بكثير من القشره الخارجيه فبانتهاء العامل الخارجي الذي يمنع قشرة الارض من الدوران باطن الارض يستطيع ان يعيد الارض الي سرعتها وبسرعه كافيه ويبقي علي قوة الجاذبيه الارضيه 

ونحسبها معا بالاعتماد علي كتلة القشره فقط وليس كتلة الارض كلها 

I = (2/3) Mc R2

وسمك القشره الارضيه يتراوح من 3 كم في باطن البحار الي 40 كم علي سطح اليابسه ومتوسط هو 33 كم ويكون كتلة القشره فقط 

Mc = (density)(volume) = 2900 kg/m3 [(Rc)3 - (Ro)3] 4/3 (3.14) = 2.52 x 1022 kg.





فيكون الطاقه المطلوبه 

E = 1.82 x 1027 J   

وتكون المسافه 

U = (8.15 x 1036 J m) (1/r)

تساوي 27,800,000 ميل هي تنتج عنها قوه كافيه لتباطؤ سرعة القشره الارضيه لدرجة شبه التوقف ثم سرعة قلب الارض يجعل الارض تعود الي سرعتها الطبيعيه مره اخري وبسرعه 

وبعد الارض عن الشمس هو متوسط 150 مليون كم ( بين 152 الي 147 مليون كم ) 

وبعد الزهره عن الشمس هو 108 مليون كم 

والمسافه من الارض الي الزهره متغيره بتغير دوران كل منهما حول الشمس ولكن هو اكثر من 

وملاحظه عبور الزهره قرب الارض يحدث كل 243 سنه والعبور القادم سنة 2012 وقد تحدث بعض الكوارث الطبيعيه البسيطه ولكن لن تكون نهاية العالم كما يفترض البعض 

والعبور المؤثر كان في زمن يشوع ويقال انه سيحدث مثله في سنة 3089 م 

ويوجد حسابات معقده جدا عن عجلة تباطؤ قشرة الارض وعجلة تسارع القشره الارضيه مره اخري بالنسبه الي سرعة مرور الزهره ووجد انها تصلح تماما ان تكون التباطؤ وشبه التوقف والتسارع يصل الي يوم كامل 

وهذا قد يكون بالفعل بسبب الزهره او اي مذنب كبير الحجم فقيل ان مذنب ضخم عبر بالقرب من الارض قادر علي فعل نفس الامر ولكنه عبر تقريبا سنة 1500 ق م واستشهد به ايمانيول فيلكوفيسكي في شرحه ويقول انه طريق رجوعه كان في زمن يشوع 

ونري ان الاصحاح يخبرنا بامور تغيرات في الطقس فنري نزول حجارة البرد 

سفر يشوع 10

10 فأزعجهم الرب أمام إسرائيل، وضربهم ضربة عظيمة في جبعون، وطردهم في طريق عقبة بيت حورون، وضربهم إلى عزيقة وإلى مقيدة 

11 وبينما هم هاربون من أمام إسرائيل وهم في منحدر بيت حورون، رماهم الرب بحجارة عظيمة من السماء إلى عزيقة فماتوا. والذين ماتوا بحجارة البرد هم أكثر من الذين قتلهم بنو إسرائيل بالسيف 

وازعجهم هذا تعبير يدل علي حدوث امر كوني مزعج وهو غالبا الذي صاحب اقترام الزهره من الارض وايضا تغيرات في الطقس صنعت هذه الحجاره الضخمه من الثلج لان تبخر المياه كان عالي جدا وتكثفه في الطبقات العليا البارده وبسرعه مع قوة الرياح التي تحمله نتج عنه حجارة البرد العظيمه التي استخدمها الرب لعقاب هؤلاء الخطاه 

وكل هذا صنعه الرب لابناؤه ليعطيهم نصره

والبرد ليتكون بهذه الطريقه يحتاج تغيرات عنيفه في الطقس لتصنع هذا فيتجمد رزاز الماء الي حبيبات ثلجيه ويبدا في السقوط ولكن في وجود رياح في الطبقات العليا من الغلاف الجوي ترفع هذه الحبيبات مره اخري فيترسب عليها بخار ماء اكثر فيزداد سمك وثقل البرد ويستمر هذا الامر حتي لا تستطيع الرياح حمل ثقل البرد فيسقط علي الارض 

والحجم الموصوف في الاعداد لابد ان هناك رياح ضخمه بسبب تقلب شديد في الطقس بسبب مرور كوكب الزهره او مزنب بالقرب من الارض 

وهو علميا لا يخالف العلم ولكن فقط الرب استخدم الطبيعه بقوه استجابه لصلاة ابناؤه 

فملخصه بالفعل عبر غالبا الزهره بالقرب من الارض سبب قوه تعادل تقريبا تاثير الشمس علي دوران الارض وبزواله رجعة الارض الي الدوران المعتاد وهذا خلق يوم يشوع الذي يساوي يومين 

واخيرا في الجزء العلمي 

رد كتاب 





JOSHUA 10:12–14 —How is it possible for the sun to stand still for a whole day?

PROBLEM: During the battle with the kings of the land, God gave Israel the power to overcome their enemies. As the armies of the people of the land fled from before Israel, Joshua sought the Lord to cause the sun to stand still so that they might have sufficient daylight to complete the destruction of their enemies. But how could the sun stand still in the midst of the heaven for a whole day?

SOLUTION: First, it is not necessary to conclude that the earth’s rotation was totally halted. Verse 13 states that the sun “did not hasten to go down for about a whole day.” This could indicate that the earth’s rotation was not completely halted, but that it was retarded to such a degree that the sun did not set for about a whole day. Or, it is possible that God caused the light of the sun to refract through some cosmic “mirror” so that it could be seen a day longer.

Even if the earth’s rotation was completely stopped, we must remember that God is not only capable of halting the rotation of the earth for a whole day, but He is also able to prevent any possible catastrophic effects that might result from the cessation of the earth’s rotation. Although we do not necessarily know how God brought about this miraculous event, we know that He did it.

Finally, the Bible speaks in everyday observational language. So the sun did not actually stop; it only appeared to do so (see Introduction “Mistake 12”).





الخاتمه 





الكنعانيين عبدوا اله الشمس واله القمر وها الرب يوضح ان الشمس والقمر من صنع يديه هو يتحكم فيهما كما يراه صالح ويسخر الطبيعه لخدمة اولاده لياتي من هذا الشعب نور العالم وليفهم الذين يعبدون الشمس والقمر من هو الله الحقيقي إله هذا الشعب وخالق هذه الكواكب إذاً فكما كانت هذه المعجزات مساندة مساندة من الله لشعبه كانت أيضاً دعوة إلى الوثنين للإيمان 

ومن تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري

الله يساعد يشوع ضد ملوك كنعان بثلاث طرق عجيبة إعجازية:-

1.     إزعجهم= بطريقة عجيبة فخافوا وهربوا من أمام يشوع.

2.     رماهم الله بحجارة عظيمة من السماء= بعد أن هربوا سقطت الحجارة عليهم.

3.     وقوف الشمس والقمر= ليعطي الله الفرصة ليشوع ليضربهم ضربة نهائية.

ولنلاحظ: 

‌أ.        الكنعانيين عبدوا السماء والنجوم وها ضربتهم تأتي من السماء (حجارة البرد) بينما من عبد إله السماء (يشوع) جعل الشمس والقمر يقفان بحسب طلبه. فالله يسخر الطبيعة لخدمة أولاده، فالشمس والقمر يقفان والسماء تسقط حجارة.

‌ب.    حدث موضوع حجارة البرد قبل ذلك مع موسى ضد فرعون (خر18:9-26) وسوف يحدث ثانية (خر22:38 + رؤ21:16). وهي معجزة أن يصيب البرد أعداء شعب الله ولا يصيب الشعب. والبرد هو كرات عظيمة من الثلج تهبط بسرعة من السماء فتقتل بأوزانها الرهيبة، وهناك من فسرها بأنها تنشأ عن مرور نيزك في الغلاف الجوي ويتفتت إلى أحجار ضخمة تسقط بسرعات عظيمة وقد حدث هذا في أماكن متعددة من العالم. لكن كونه يسقط على أعداء شعب الله ولا يسقط على شعب الله فهذه هي المعجزة وهذه يد الله.

‌ج.     لنلاحظ أن الله وعد يشوع بالنصر (آية 8) لكن هذا الوعد لم يجعل يشوع ينام ويتراخي بل سار الليل كله (آية 9) حتى لا يضيع الوقت فليس معنى وعد الله أن نتراخى. ولنلاحظ أن هناك معجزة أخرى فإن يشوع سار مع جيشه الليل كله ثم حاربوا كل اليوم بل طلب أن يزداد اليوم طولاً، وقد طال اليوم حوالي يوم آخر وكل هذا بلا راحة فمن أين أتت هذه الطاقة ليشوع وللشعب، هذه هي نعمة الله التي تنسكب على كل من يجاهد ولا يتراخى.

‌د.       هذه المعجزة لفتت أنظار العالم لهذا الشعب الذي يسانده الله ليصير هذا الشعب نوراً للعالم، وليفهم من يعبد الشمس والقمر من هو الله إله هذا الشعب وخالق هذه الكواكب. إذاً هذه المعجزة كما كانت مساندة من الله لشعبه كانت لدعوة الوثنيين للإيمان.

‌ه.       تطلع يشوع للسماء فرأى الشمس ورأى القمر في وقت واحد، رأى الشمس في كبد السماء فوقه تماماً ورأى القمر على الجانب الآخر وهو تصور أنه فوق وادي إيلون أي وادي الإيائل (وهي مدينة غرب أورشليم بحوالي 14ميل) والقمر يمكن أحياناً رؤيته بالنهار ولكنه يتحرك من الشرق للغرب. وكان طلب يشوع أن يتوقف كلاهما عن الحركة ويبقي الوضع كما هو حتى تنتهي الحرب وتكمل الضربة.

‌و.      الله عمل الشمس لتكون لآيات (تك14:1). أي لمعجزات وهذه إحدى المعجزات وهناك معجزات أخرى [1] رجوع الظل أيام حزقيا الملك [2] كسوف الشمس يوم صلب رب المجد.

‌ز.      يقول هيرودوت أن كهنة المصريين أطلعوه على وثائق تتحدث عن يوم أطول من المعتاد. وتفيد الكتابات الصينية أنه كان هناك يوم مماثل لهذا في عهد إمبراطورهم "يو" وهو معاصر ليشوع. وفي المكسيك وثائق تثبت أن يوماً طويلاً حدث في إحدى السنين.

‌ح.     سفر ياشر= هو كتاب عبراني به أناشيد مديح لأبطال إسرائيل. وغالباً هو كتاب سجله رجل علماني أحب الشعر والأدب، فيه سجل بعض الأحداث الهامة الدينية والزمنية، وبه قصيدة عن هذا اليوم العجيب الذي توقفت فيه الشمس.

‌ط.     الشعب حارب وغلب أعدائه لأن الشمس لم تغيب.  والآن شمس برنا المسيح قد أشرق وهو لن يغيب فلنا إمكانية أن نغلب أعدائنا دائماً، فالمسيح نور كنيسته. وهو يقول "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام" (مت20:28) بينما نحارب ضد أعدائنا (اف12:6) 





والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*الشبهة

بهيموث في الكتاب المقدس :

الكتاب المقدس , منجم المخلوقات الأسطورية , يُظهر لنا كائن جديد , أسطوري فريد , صديق مُقرب لـلوثيان , له ارتباط وثيق به بحسب التلمود والتقليد اليهودي , مذكور له أوصاف خرافية في الكتاب المقدس , كالعادة دلست الترجمة العربية الفاندايك واستبدلت إسمه بإسم فرس البحر المعروف بالعامية بـ سيد قشطه , والعجيب هو أن هذا الكائن هو أول أعمال الله بحسب الكتاب المقدس , وبعون الله سوف نكشف الستار عن هذا الكائن الأسطوري العجيب .

واكمل شبهته من التلمود البابلي والويكبيديا ليضيف عليها ناحيه اسطورية
*
*الرد للدكتور هولى بايبل*:download:
*الرد

الاعداد تقول
ايوب 40
15 «هُوَذَا بَهِيمُوثُ الَّذِي صَنَعْتُهُ مَعَكَ يَأْكُلُ الْعُشْبَ مِثْلَ الْبَقَرِ.
16 هَا هِيَ قُوَّتُهُ فِي مَتْنَيْهِ، وَشِدَّتُهُ فِي عَضَلِ بَطْنِهِ.
17 يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَهُ كَأَرْزَةٍ. عُرُوقُ فَخِذَيْهِ مَضْفُورَةٌ.
18 عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ، جِرْمُهَا حَدِيدٌ مَمْطُولٌ.
19 هُوَ أَوَّلُ أَعْمَالِ اللهِ. الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ أَعْطَاهُ سَيْفَهُ.
20 لأَنَّ الْجِبَالَ تُخْرِجُ لَهُ مَرْعًى، وَجَمِيعَ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّ تَلْعَبُ هُنَاكَ.
21 تَحْتَ السِّدْرَاتِ يَضْطَجعُ فِي سِتْرِ الْقَصَبِ وَالْغَمِقَةِ.
22 تُظَلِّلُهُ السِّدْرَاتُ بِظِلِّهَا. يُحِيطُ بِهِ صَفْصَافُ السَّوَاقِي.
23 هُوَذَا النَّهْرُ يَفِيضُ فَلاَ يَفِرُّ هُوَ. يَطْمَئِنُّ وَلَوِ انْدَفَقَ الأُرْدُنُّ فِي فَمِهِ.
24 هَلْ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ؟ هَلْ يُثْقَبُ أَنْفُهُ بِخِزَامَةٍ؟

حاول احدهم استغلال هذا العدد واضاف عليه كثيرا من الاساطير القديمه اليهوديه وغيرها التي ليس لها علاقه من قريب او من بعيد الا فقط الاشتراك في الاسم لكن ما هلل به من خرافات المعارك الاسطوريه وغيرها ليس له اي لزوم لانه غير مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس . فاقول له لايعنينا ما هو مكتوب في التلمود فهو ملئ بالاساطير التي خدعت كثيرين من الانبياء الكذبه الذين نقلوا منه بدون فهم انها اساطير لايعترف بها الانجيل

ونلاحظ اول شئ انه كالعاده حاول يكيل الاتهامات لترجمة الفانديك ولا اعرف لماذا ترجمة الفانديك تقلق منام المشككين هل فقط لانتشارها ؟
فهو يقول نصا

كالعادة دلست الترجمة العربية الفاندايك واستبدلت إسمه بإسم فرس البحر المعروف بالعامية بـ سيد قشطه

وانا اريد من الكل ان يفتحوا ترجمة فانديك القديمه المطبوعه هل يوجد بها فرس البحر او سيد قشطه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يوجد بها كلمة بهيموث كما تنطق في العبريه
ولكن المشكك نقل من النسخه الالكترونيه الحديثه واعتقد انها تمثل ترجمة فانديك دون ان يتاكد من معلوماته

فان كانت بعض التراجم العربي التفسيرية وضعت كلمة وحيد القرن او فرس البحر او غيرها مثل ترجمة الاخبار الساره فهذا مره اخري تفسير وليس الكلمة الاصليه فمتي سيدرك المشككون معني كلمة تراجم تفسيرية ؟؟؟

Job 40:15

(ASV) Behold now, behemoth, which I made as well as thee; He eateth grass as an ox.

(BBE) See now the Great Beast, whom I made, even as I made you; he takes grass for food, like the ox.

(Bishops) Beholde the beaste Behemoth, who I made with thee, which eateth haye as an oxe:

(CEV) I created both you and the hippopotamus. It eats only grass like an ox,

(Darby) See now the behemoth, which I made with thee: he eateth grass as an ox.

(DRB) (40:10) Behold behemoth whom I made with thee, he eateth grass like an ox.

(ESV) "Behold, Behemoth, which I made as I made you; he eats grass like an ox.

(FDB) (40:10) Vois le béhémoth, que j'ai fait avec toi: il mange l'herbe comme le boeuf.

(FLS) (40:10) Voici l'hippopotame, à qui j'ai donné la vie comme à toi! Il mange de l'herbe comme le boeuf.

(Geneva) (40:10) Behold now Behemoth (whom I made with thee) which eateth grasse as an oxe.

(GLB) Siehe da, den Behemoth, den ich neben dir gemacht habe; er frißt Gras wie ein Ochse.

(GNB) Look at the monster Behemoth; I created him and I created you. He eats grass like a cow,

(GSB) Siehe doch das Flußpferd, das ich gemacht habe wie dich: Gras frißt es wie ein Ochs!

(GW) "Look at Behemoth, which I made along with you. It eats grass as cattle do.

(JPS) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.

(KJV) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.

(KJV-1611) Beholde now Behemoth which I made with thee, hee eateth grasse as an oxe.

(KJVA) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.

(LITV) Now behold Behemoth, which I made along with you; he eats grass like an ox;

(MKJV) Now behold behemoth, which I made along with you; he eats grass like an ox;

(RV) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as all ox.


(Webster) Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.

(YLT) Lo, I pray thee, Behemoth, that I made with thee: Grass as an ox he eateth.

وكلهم استخدموا بهيموث والبعض قال الوحش بهيموث

النص العبري



(HOT) הנה־נא בהמות אשׁר־עשׂיתי עמך חציר כבקר יאכל

ومعني الكلمه في العبري

H930
בּהמות
behêmôth
BDB Definition:
1) perhaps an extinct dinosaur
1a) a Diplodocus or Brachiosaurus, exact meaning unknown
وقاموس اخر

The word “Behemoth” means “Giant, kingly beast”.
بهيموث هو اسم حيوان عملاق قد يكون احد الديناصورات مثل حيوان اسمه ديبلودوكس ( وهو ايضا من عائلة الديناصورات المنقرضة ) او احد الزواحف العملاقه المنقرضه



(LXX) ἀλλὰ δὴ ἰδοὺ θηρία παρὰ σοί· χόρτον ἴσα βουσὶν ἐσθίει.

وتعني حيوان عملاق

والفلجاتا
(Vulgate) (40:10) ecce Behemoth quem feci tecum faenum quasi bos comedet

ايضا بهيموث


وان كنا اتفقنا تقريبا علي ان كلمة بهيموث تعني ديناصور من نوع

ديبلودوكيوس او براكيوسورس التي ذكرت في القاموس العبري وهم اسمين لنفس النوع من الديناصورات
( مع ملاحظه ان كلمة ديناصور اخترعت في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ولم تكن لها وجود قبل ذلك فتكون الكلمه العبري بالفعل دقيقه لوصف حيوان ضخم جدا ليس له اسم علمي في هذا الزمان )

Diplodocus
Diplodocus (pronounced , or ) is a genus of diplodocid sauropod dinosaur whose fossils were first discovered in 1877 by S. W. Williston. The generic name, coined by Othniel Charles Marsh in 1878, is a Neo-Latin term derived from Greek  (diploos) "double" and (dokos) "beam", in reference to its double-beamed chevron bones located in the underside of the tail. These bones were initially believed to be unique to Diplodocus; however, they have since then been discovered in other members of the diplodocid family and in non-diplodocid sauropods such as Mamenchisaurus. It lived in what is now western North America at the end of the Jurassic Period. Diplodocus is one of the more common dinosaur fossils found in the Upper Morrison Formation, a sequence of shallow marine and alluvial sediments deposited about 150 to 147 million years ago, in what is now termed the Kimmeridgian and Tithonian stages. The Morrison Formation records an environment and time dominated by gigantic sauropod dinosaurs such as Camarasaurus, Barosaurus, Apatosaurus and Brachiosaurus.
*








*Brachiosaurus (IPA: ) meaning "Arm Lizard", from the Greek brachion/βραχιων meaning 'arm' and sauros/σαυρος meaning 'lizard', was a genus of sauropod dinosaur which lived during the Late Jurassic Period. It was thus named because its forelimbs were longer than its hind limbs. One of the largest animals ever to walk the earth, it has become one of the most famous of all dinosaurs and is widely recognised worldwide.
*


وهو بالفعل نباتي ينطبق عليه هذا الوصف


*
15 «هُوَذَا بَهِيمُوثُ الَّذِي صَنَعْتُهُ مَعَكَ يَأْكُلُ الْعُشْبَ مِثْلَ الْبَقَرِ.
16 هَا هِيَ قُوَّتُهُ فِي مَتْنَيْهِ، وَشِدَّتُهُ فِي عَضَلِ بَطْنِهِ.
17 يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَهُ كَأَرْزَةٍ. عُرُوقُ فَخِذَيْهِ مَضْفُورَةٌ.
18 عِظَامُهُ أَنَابِيبُ نُحَاسٍ، جِرْمُهَا حَدِيدٌ مَمْطُولٌ.
19 هُوَ أَوَّلُ أَعْمَالِ اللهِ. الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ أَعْطَاهُ سَيْفَهُ.
20 لأَنَّ الْجِبَالَ تُخْرِجُ لَهُ مَرْعًى، وَجَمِيعَ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّ تَلْعَبُ هُنَاكَ.
21 تَحْتَ السِّدْرَاتِ يَضْطَجعُ فِي سِتْرِ الْقَصَبِ وَالْغَمِقَةِ.
22 تُظَلِّلُهُ السِّدْرَاتُ بِظِلِّهَا. يُحِيطُ بِهِ صَفْصَافُ السَّوَاقِي.
23 هُوَذَا النَّهْرُ يَفِيضُ فَلاَ يَفِرُّ هُوَ. يَطْمَئِنُّ وَلَوِ انْدَفَقَ الأُرْدُنُّ فِي فَمِهِ.
24 هَلْ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْ أَمَامِهِ؟ هَلْ يُثْقَبُ أَنْفُهُ بِخِزَامَةٍ؟*



فهو حيوان نباتي متنيه قويه جدا لتحمل كل هذا الوزن . عضلات بطنه قويه تتيح له ان يقف علي قدميه الخلفيتين . وفي الصوره لهيكله العظمي يتضح كم هي قوة عظام الفخذين وديله مطول كارزه وهو اضخم حيوا
*والعدد ايضا يتكلم عن شئ يشبه السيف فلنتامل هذه الصوره معا*


*ولنتامل شئ هام جدا هنا يَخْفِضُ ذَنَبَهُ كَأَرْزَةٍ يتكلم ان ذيل الديناصور مرتفع لاعلي وليس لاسفل وبالفعل قديما حينما حاول العلماء تجميع ذيل الديناصور وجهوا الذيل لاسفل ولكنهم لم يجدوا اثر لذيل الديناصور علي الاراضي الكلسيه التي وجدوا عليها اثار اقدامه واخير تاكدوا ان ذيل هذا الديناصور يتجه لاعلي ويؤكد قوة عضلات بطنه التي تتحمل وزن هذا الذيل الضخم وهو يوجه ذيله لاسفل فقط عندما يريد ان يقف علي القدمين الخلفيتين فقط
وتم رفع ذيله عن الارض في بعض المتاحف للدقه العلميه*






*وصورة عظمه من قدمه الامامية*



فلنقف لحظه ونتامل الانجيل الذي قبل ان يعرف العلم الحديث شئ عن الدينصورات هوذا الانجيل الذي وصف كرة الارض والذي وصف تكوين السماء يصف الديناصورات ويصف هذا الحيوان بكل دقه وروعه

فلو كان الانجيل من تاليف بشري قديم هل كان له ان يصف الديناصور بهذه الدقه ؟



السؤال هنا كيف يمكن لايوب ان يعرف الديناصورات ؟



ايوب عاش

1 قد يكون بعد الطوفان بقليل وقبل ابراهيم لان عمره تعدي 200 سنه مثل عمر تارح وانه كان يكتب علي الصخر (19: 24 و نقرت الى الابد في الصخر بقلم حديد و برصاص) وهذا اسلوب كتابه قديم جدا قبل زمن ابراهيم وايضا عوص (1:1) هو الاسم القديم لمنطقة ادوم فهو سكنها قبل ان يولد عيسو ويتكلم عن عباداه واحده وثنيه وهي الاملاك السمائية التي اختفت قبل ابراهيم وبدليل انه لم يتكلم عن اليهود باي شئ فه ولد قبل ابراهيم



2 ويوجد راي انه كتب بعد ابراهيم بقليل ويستدل علي اسم بلدد الشوحي وشوح احد ابناء ابراهيم

ولكن جميع الاراء انه اعيد صياغته بواسطة ارشاد الوحي المقدس لموسي

الراي الذي اعتقده انه قبل ابراهيم لان هذا يفسر كثير من المكتوب في السفر وايضا يؤكد ان الله لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد بين نوح وابراهيم

فيكون ايوب عرف عن الديناصورات من جدوده الي نوح الذي شاهد الحيوانات التي انقرضت بسبب الطوفان و قد اكون مخطئ و يكون نوح لم يعرف عنها شئ

والمدقق يعرف ان المتكلم هنا هو الله لايوب فكما كلمه عن تكوين اليابسه والبحار ولججها وكلمه عن تكوين السحاب والثلج والبرد الذي هو ماء متجمد ووقت ولادة وعول والايائل والثور الوحشي واستحالة ترويضهم وكل هذا لم يعرف عنه ايوب او اي احد من البشر شئ الا حديثا



يقول الرب لايوب انه خلق الديناصور والانسان في نفس اليوم وهذا ما نجده في سفر التكوين في اليوم السادس

ورغم اختلاف زمن كتابة سفر ايوم وسفر التكوين لكن كلاهما يذكر نفس المعلومه الدقيقه عن الحقب الزمنية

1: 24 و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك

1: 25 فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن

1: 26 و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض


فقد اكون مصيب عندما اقول ان الديناصورات اختفت بسبب الطوافان وقد اكون مخطئ ولكن ادلتي
بدا العلم الحديث يثبت ان بعض الدينصورات كانت موجوده اثناء الحضارات القديمه
والدليل هذا البحث
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCNqEXQfJQ0&NR=1

*وايضا
الديناصورات هي زواحف عملاقه تستمر في النمو فكان يعيش لفتره طويله قبل الطوفان ويستمر في النمو وهذه الحيوانات الضخمه اختفت بسبب الطوفان والمتبقي منها اختلف معدل نموه لان الله جعل الاعمار قصيره بعد الطوفان وكما قل عمر الانسان الي الثمن بسبب بعض العوامل البيئبة مثل قلة الاكسوجين في الهواء وتسبب في قلة الضغط الجوي ( الضغط الجوي في الماضي كان اعلي مما ساعد الديناصورات الطائره العملاقه علي الطيران التي مستحيل ان تطير في ظروف الضغط الجوي الذي نعيش فيه الان ) وتثبب ايضا في ارتفاع الملوثات ( وهذا ايضا ثبت علميا ) قد يكون ايضا اعمار الحيوانات تاثرت بنفس العوامل مما ادي الي ان الزواحف المتبقيه صارة صغيرة الحجم مثل التي توجد في بعض الجزر الاندنوسية التي تصل الي ثلاث امتار وتشبه الدينصورات ولكن صغيرة الحجم
*


*والمفاجئه العلميه ان عظام الديناصور المتبقيه لا تدعم فكرة انها عاشت واختفت من ملايين السنين قبل الانسان ولكن العلماء وجدوا اختلافات في مقاييس الكربون المشع مما ادي الي صعوبة تحديد عمر الديناصورات بدقه
واثبت ذلك الكثير من العلماء و احد العلماء واسمه د. هنري موريس

وعندي الكثير جدا في هذا الموضوع
واكتفي بوضع صوره رسمية من جامعة اريزونا لشهادة تثبت فشل الكربون المشع في تحديد عمر الديناصورات*


*وباختصار شديد

الكربون المشع لايصلح استخدامه كمقياس اذي تعرض لرطوبه شديده او ضغط مرتفع وتصبح نتائجه لا يعتد بها بالمره وهذا حدث اثناء الطوفان فكل الحفريات دفنت تحت ضغط هائل من المياه لمدة سنه فكل الحفريات ما قبل الطوفان لايمكن استخدام الكربون المشع لقياس عمرها ولكن لان بعض العلماء الملحدين يرفضون فكرة الطوفان فيرفضون فكرة عدم صلاحية الكربون المشع

النقطه الثانيه ان الكربون المشع عمر النصف له 5730 سنه فهو لايصلح لما هو اقدم من 60000 سنه علي شرط عدم تغيير العوامل البيئية كما اوضحت من ضغط وحراره ورطوبه وغيرها

ثالثا بعد عام 1940 وبسبب التجارب النوويه التي لها تاثير سلبي شديد علي حسابات الكربون المشع اصبحت ايضا نتائجه غير دقيقه



ولمن يريد المزيد في هذا الموضوع



http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/carbon-14/carbon-14.htm



http://www.angelfire.com/mi/dinosaurs/carbondating.html



وبهذا احتمالية وجود الدينصورات قبل الطوفان وارد ويكون الانجيل دقيق جدا في وصفها وتحديد الحقبه التي كانت موجوده فيها وعندما كلم الرب ايوب عن هذا الامر ليكشف له ضعفه لم يستطع ان يجاوبه



واخيرا اتعجب من المشكك الذي لا يستطيع ان يجاوب علي ان الارض مبنيه فوق حوت فيحاول ان يشكك في مصداقية الانجيل الذي كل يوم يثبت العلم دقت وصفه وعلي سبيل المثال ما قدمته اليوم عن الديناصورات



وللذي يريد المزيد في هذا الموضوع يستطيع ان يشاهد هذين الموقعين



http://www.angelfire.com/mi/dinosaurs/behemoth.html




والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*الجالس علي كرة الارض​


Holy_bible_1

الشبهة

فإن الارض كروية الشكل كما أشار القرآن لذلك في قوله تعالى : ( خلق السماوات والارض بالحق يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى الا هو العزيز الغفار ) فلا يمكن لليل بأن يُـكور على النهار ولا يمكن كذلك للنهار بأن يُـكور على الليل الا اذا كانت الارض كروية الشكل , فكيف يقول الكتاب المقدس بعد ذلك ان للأرض أربعة زوايا ؟؟؟
وهذه فرصة لنفند لهم ايضا الاعجاز العلمى عندهم , نعم عزيزى القارىء عندهم اعجاز علمى وعددى
النص فى اشعيا 40 : 22 لاثبات ان الكتاب المقدس يقرر حقيقة ان الارض كروية
( الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ \لأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. ) ويهلل النصارى فرحا بهذا النص العلمى الذى يثبت ان الارض كروية ولكن مع الاسف هذه خدعة لانه بمراجعة النص باللغة الانجليزية وجدت الكلمة " دائرة" و المقصود هنا دائرة الافق
Isaiah 40:22 It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth,
و الحقيقة ان الذى ترجم الى العربية كان يعرف ان الارض كروية و الدليل على سوء نيته انه ترجم نفس الكلمة بمعنى دائرة فى الامثال 8 : 27 و ايوب 22 : 14


اولا لن اعلق علي الجزء الاسلامي لانه معروف ومحاولة تاليف اعجاز علمي واضح

اما بالنسبه لموضوع زوايا الارض الاربع فارجو مراجعة ملف زوايا الارض الاربع

الرد علي ان الكلمه لا تعني كره والمقصود حلقه

اولا التراجم العربي

الفانديك

22 الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ.

الحياة

22 إنه هو الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجراد. هو الباسط السماوات كسرادق، وينشرها كخيمة للسكنى،

السارة

22 هو الجالس على قبة الأرض، وسكانها تحته كالجراد، يبسط السماوات كالستارة ويمدها كخيمة للسكن.

اليسوعية

22 إنه جالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجراد. يبسط السموات كالنسيج ويمدها كخيمة للسكنى.

المشتركة

اش-40-22: هوَ الجالِسُ على قُبَّةِ الأرضِ، وسُكَّانُها تَحتَهُ كالجرادِ، يَبسطُ السَّماواتِ كالسِّتارةِ ويمُدُّها كخيمَةٍ للسَّكنِ.

الكاثوليكية

اش-40-22: إِنَّه جالِسٌ على كُرَةِ الأَرض وسُكَّانُها كالجَراد. يَبسُطُ السَّمواتِ كالنَّسيج ويَمُدُّها كَخيمةٍ لِلسُّكْنى.



وبهذا اتضح ان كل المترجميع للغة العربية متاكدين ان معني الكلمة كرة او قبة



ونبدا في التراجم الانجليزي

Isa 40:22

(ASV) It is he that sitteth above the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in;

(BBE) It is he who is seated over the arch of the earth, and the people in it are as small as locusts; by him the heavens are stretched out like an arch, and made ready like a tent for a living-place.

(Bishops) It is he that sitteth vpon the circle of the world, whose inhabiters are [in comparison of him] but as grashoppers: he spreadeth out the heauens as a couering, he stretcheth them out as a tent to dwell in.

(CEV) God is the one who rules the whole earth, and we that live here are merely insects. He spread out the heavens like a curtain or an open tent.

(Darby) It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a gauze curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in;

(DRB) It is he that sitteth upon the globe of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as locusts: he that stretcheth out the heavens as nothing, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in.

(ESV) It is he who sits above the circle of the earth, and its inhabitants are like grasshoppers; who stretches out the heavens like a curtain, and spreads them like a tent to dwell in;

(FDB) Lui, qui est assis au-dessus du cercle de la terre, et ses habitants sont comme des sauterelles, -qui étend les cieux comme une toile légère, et qui les déploie comme une tente pour y habiter;

(FLS) C'est lui qui est assis au-dessus du cercle de la terre, Et ceux qui l'habitent sont comme des sauterelles; Il étend les cieux comme une étoffe légère, Il les déploie comme une tente, pour en faire sa demeure.

(Geneva) He sitteth vpon the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grashoppers, hee stretcheth out ye heauens, as a curtaine, and spreadeth them out, as a tent to dwell in.

(GLB) Er sitzt auf dem Kreis der Erde, und die darauf wohnen, sind wie Heuschrecken; der den Himmel ausdehnt wie ein dünnes Fell und breitet ihn aus wie eine Hütte, darin man wohnt;

(GNB) It was made by the one who sits on his throne above the earth and beyond the sky; the people below look as tiny as ants. He stretched out the sky like a curtain, like a tent in which to live.

(GSB) Der ich über dem Kreise der Erde sitze und vor dem ihre Bewohner wie Heuschrecken sind; der ich den Himmel ausbreite wie einen Flor und ihn ausspanne wie ein Zelt, daß man darunter wohne;

(GW) God is enthroned above the earth, and those who live on it are like grasshoppers. He stretches out the sky like a canopy and spreads it out like a tent to live in.

(HOT) הישׁב על־חוג הארץ וישׁביה כחגבים הנוטה כדק שׁמים וימתחם כאהל לשׁבת׃

(JPS) It is He that sitteth above the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in;

(KJV) It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in:

(LITV) He who sits on the circle of the earth, even those living in it are like grasshoppers; He who stretches the heavens like a curtain, and spreads them like a tent to live in;

(MKJV) It is He who sits on the circle of the earth, and its people are like grasshoppers; who stretches out the heavens like a curtain, and spreads them out like a tent to dwell in;

(RV) It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in:

(Webster) It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth, and its inhabitants are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in:

(YLT) He who is sitting on the circle of the earth, And its inhabitants are as grasshoppers, He who is stretching out as a thin thing the heavens, And spreadeth them as a tent to dwell in.


واتت بمعني
e

حلقة (دائرة)



circle

دائرة



circle

دارة (كرة)



circle

دورة


circle

حلقة (دائرة)



circle

دائرة



circle

دارة (كرة)



circle

دورة



وايضا


Circle   :   الدائرة

Circled   :   مدار

Circle   :  كرة

CircleEllipse   :   دائرةشكل بيضاوي

وايضا

 الدائرة     Circle
_________________________________________________________________

1      مدار     Circled
_____________________________________________________________

2      دائرةشكل بيضاوي     CircleEllipse



والكلمة الاخري هي

globe

الكرة الأرضية



globe

كرة





فاقول لمن يصر ان معنها حلقه فقط فهو غير امين



ويتسائل البعض لماذا لم تترجم الي

Ball

لان معني الكلمة هو الاتي

ball

حفلة راقصة



ball

رصاصة



ball

قذيفة



ball

كرة منطلقة



ويتضح انها لو ترجمت بها لكانت كلمة غير دقيقة عن الارض



ولماذا لم يكتب كلمة سفير

Sphere


المعنى

sphere

دائرة (مجال)



sphere

ميدان



sphere

كوكب



sphere

كُرة



sphere

مضمار (مجال)



sphere

يحيط



معناها الاصلي ميدان ام مدار او فلك واستخدمت فيما بعد بمعني جسم كروي فايضا لو ترجمت كسفير يكون غير دقيق



واتي الي النسخ العبرية

الماسوريتك

כב  הַיֹּשֵׁב עַל-חוּג הָאָרֶץ, וְיֹשְׁבֶיהָ כַּחֲגָבִים; הַנּוֹטֶה כַדֹּק שָׁמַיִם, וַיִּמְתָּחֵם כָּאֹהֶל לָשָׁבֶת.

22 It is He that sitteth above the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as grasshoppers; that stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in;



ישעה 40:22 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
הישב על־חוג הארץ וישביה כחגבים הנוטה כדק שמים וימתחם כאהל לשבת׃
................................................................................ 
ישעה 40:22 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
הַיֹּשֵׁב֙ עַל־ח֣וּג הָאָ֔רֶץ וְיֹשְׁבֶ֖יהָ כַּחֲגָבִ֑ים הַנֹּוטֶ֤ה כַדֹּק֙ שָׁמַ֔יִם וַיִּמְתָּחֵ֥ם כָּאֹ֖הֶל לָשָֽׁבֶת׃
................................................................................ 
ישעה 40:22 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
הישב על־חוג הארץ וישביה כחגבים הנוטה כדק שמים וימתחם כאהל לשבת׃
................................................................................ 
ישעה 40:22 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)
................................................................................ 
הַיֹּשֵׁב עַל־חוּג הָאָרֶץ וְיֹשְׁבֶיהָ כַּחֲגָבִים הַנֹּוטֶה כַדֹּק שָׁמַיִם וַיִּמְתָּחֵם כָּאֹהֶל לָשָׁבֶת׃
................................................................................ 
ישעה 40:22 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
כב הישב על חוג הארץ וישביה כחגבים הנוטה כדק שמים וימתחם כאהל לשבת
................................................................................ 
ישעה 40:22 Hebrew Bible
................................................................................ 
הישב על חוג הארץ וישביה כחגבים הנוטה כדק שמים וימתחם כאהל לשבת׃



معني الكلمة عبريا

قاموس سترونج

H2329
חוּג 
חוּג ‎ chûg 
khoog 
From 2328 a circle: - circle, circuit, compassive

اي نفس المعني وهو دائرة او كرة ولكن يضيف كلمه مهمة وهي كتلة وتعني كتله دائرية



قاموس برون

H2329
חוּג
chûg
BDB Definition:
1) circle, circuit, compass
2) (BDB) vault (of the heavens)
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H2328
Same Word by TWOT Number: 615a
ويؤكد ايضا معني قبه او كتلة دائرية


قاموس بابيليون

nm. class, sphere, set, society, coterie 

nm. tropic, circle 

nm. range, boundary, compass

ماذا قالت الموسوعات والمعاجم العبريه
The Complete Word Study Dictionary
2328. חוּג ḥûg̱: A verb meaning to encircle. It means to inscribe or build into or on a circle (Job 26:10), possibly as a boundary line of the earth.
i
من فعل يعني يكور او يبني شكل كروي ويقصد بها خطوط حدود الارض

وايضا
Dictionary of the Biblical Language With Semantic Domains
2553 II. חוּג (ḥûḡ): n.[masc.]; ≡ Str 2329; TWOT 615a—1. LN 1.5-1.16 vault, i.e., a vast celestial domed or circular throne room in the sky (Job 22:14; Isa 40:22+), see also domain LN 7.26–7.53; 2. LN 80.5-80.7 horizon of the ocean, i.e., an outer limit of a large body of water (Pr 8:27+), see also domain LN 1.69–1.78
ii
وتعني
قنطره او اناء مكور شكل العرش او غرفه كرويه في السماء او الحد الخارجي لجسم مائي ( اي مجسم )

وايضا
Gesenius Hebrew Chadee Lexicon
חוּג m. a circle, sphere, used of the arch or vault of the sky, Pro. 8:27; Job 22:14; of the world, Isa. 40:22.
iii
دائره او كره او قبه او شكل مدور

وايضا
New International Dictionary of Old Testament Theology
חוּג (ḥûg), q. describe a circle (#2552); nom. חוּג (ḥûg), circle, vault (#2553); מֱחוּגָה (meḥûgâ), compass (hapleg.; #4684).
ANE Jew. Aram. and Syr. have a vb. ḥwg, describe a circle, and a nom. ḥwgetā, circle. Various Sem. terms involving the consonants חג have to do with circular movement.
iv
وتعني دائره او قنطره او قبه او كتله كرويه وفي الرامي والسرياني تعني دائره

واخير تفسير الربوات اليهود
22. It is He Who sits above the circle of the earth, and whose inhabitants are like grasshoppers, who stretches out the heaven like a curtain, and He spread them out like a tent to dwell.



כב.

the circle: Heb. חוּג, an expression similar to (infra 44:13) “And with a compass (וּבַמְּחוּגָה),” a circle (compas in O.F.).



:

and whose inhabitants: are to Him [lit. before Him] like grasshoppers.



:

like a curtain: Heb. כַדֹּק, a curtain, toile in French.




ويقولوا
كلمة كهوج هو تعبير يعني كتله فهي تعني كتلة كروية

وتعليق بولبيت
Ver. 22.—It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth; rather, above the vault of the earth; above the vault of sky which seems to arch over the earth. As grasshoppers; i.e. minute, scarcely visible (comp. Numb. 13:33). That stretcheth out the heavens as a curtain. So in Ps. 104:2, only that here the “curtain” is represented as one of thin gauze. The idea is common to Isaiah with Job (9:8), Jeremiah (10:12; 51:15), and Zechariah (12:1), and is a favourite one in these later chapters (comp. ch. 42:5; 44:24; 45:12; 51:13). As a tent (comp. Ps. 19:4, where God is said to have set in the heavens a “tabernacle”—’ohel, the word used here—for the sun).v

وايضا من موسوعة بيكر
Baker encyclopedia
In Isaiah 40:22, 23 God is pictured as sitting above the horizon of the earth. The ****phor connotes a theological truth important for God’s people going into exile—that is, that God is observing all that is transpiring in the sphere of history (40:27–31).
vi


وكلهم اكدوا انها بمعني دائرة او كرة او كتلة كروية

السبعينية
(LXX) ὁ κατέχων τὸν γῦρον τῆς γῆς, καὶ οἱ ἐνοικοῦντες ἐν αὐτῇ ὡς ἀκρίδες, ὁ στήσας ὡς καμάραν τὸν οὐρανὸν καὶ διατείνας ὡς σκηνὴν κατοικεῖν,
o katechOn ton guron tEs gEs kai oi enoikountes en autE Os akrides o stEsas Os kamaran ton ouranon kai diateinas Os skEnEn katoikein

وترجمت الي ενοικουντες

40:22 [It is] he that comprehends the circle of the earth, and the inhabitants in it are as grasshoppers; he that set up the heaven as a chamber, and stretched [it] out as a tent to dwell in:

وترجمة مهمة جدا وهي اللاتينية

(Vulgate) qui sedet super gyrum terrae et habitatores eius sunt quasi lucustae qui extendit velut nihilum caelos et expandit eos sicut tabernaculum ad inhabitandum
40

22

It is he that sitteth upon the globe of the earth, and the inhabitants thereof are as locusts: he that stretcheth out the heavens as nothing, and spreadeth them out as a tent to dwell in.

qui sedet super gyrum terrae et habitatores eius sunt quasi lucustae qui extendit velut nihilum caelos et expandit eos sicut tabernaculum ad inhabitandum


واتت بمعني جلوب اي
globe

الكرة الأرضية



globe

كرة


وهذا من ادق الترجمات


هل اتت بهذا المعني في اماكن اخري؟

الاجابة نعم الكلمه في العبري استخدمت ثلاث مرات فقط مره في اشعياء 40 ومرتين اخرتين


امثال 8 : 27

(SVD) لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.



27  When he prepared3559 the heavens,8064 I589 was there:8033 when he set2710 a compass2329 upon5921 the face6440 of the depth:8415

Proverbs 8:27 When he prepared the heavens, I was there: when he ...

... בַּהֲכִינֹו שָׁמַיִם שָׁם אָנִי 
בְּחוּקֹו חוּג עַל־פְּנֵי תְהֹום׃. ...

ويقول لما رسم ( كهوج ) علي وجه العمق وهو يعني قرر صنع كتله علي وعميقه



ايوب 22

14 السحاب ستر له فلا يرى وعلى دائرة السموات يتمشى.

14  Thick clouds5645 are a covering5643 to him, that he seeth7200 not;3808 and he walketh1980 in the circuit2329 of heaven.8064

وايضا تعني وعلي ( كهوج ) السموات يتمشي وتعني قبة السموات

Job 22:14

(ASV) Thick clouds are a covering to him, so that he seeth not; And he walketh on the vault of heaven.

(BBE) Thick clouds are covering him, so that he is unable to see; and he is walking on the arch of heaven.

(Bishops) Tushe, the cloudes couer him that he may not see, and he walketh on the top of heauen.

(CEV) Do thick clouds cover his eyes, as he walks around heaven's dome high above the earth?

(Darby) Thick clouds are a covering to him, that he seeth not; and he walketh on the vault of the heavens.


(DRB) The clouds are his covert, and he doth not consider our things, and he walketh about the poles of heaven.

(ESV) Thick clouds veil him, so that he does not see, and he walks on the vault of heaven.'

(FDB) Les nuages l'enveloppent, et il ne voit pas; il se promène dans la voûte des cieux.

(FLS) Les nuées l'enveloppent, et il ne voit rien; Il ne parcourt que la voûte des cieux.

(Geneva) The cloudes hide him that he can not see, and he walketh in the circle of heauen.

(GNB) You think the thick clouds keep him from seeing, as he walks on the dome of the sky.

(GW) Thick clouds surround him so that he cannot see. He walks above the clouds.'

(HOT) עבים סתר־לו ולא יראה וחוג שׁמים יתהלך׃

(HOT+) עביםH5645 סתרH5643 לו ולאH3808 יראהH7200 וחוגH2329 שׁמיםH8064 יתהלך׃H1980

(KJV-1611) Thicke cloudes are a couering to him that he seeth not, and hee walketh in the circuit of heauen.

(LITV) Clouds are a covering for Him, and He does not see; and He walks the circuit of the heavens.

(LXX) νέφη ἀποκρυφὴ αὐτοῦ, καὶ οὐχ ὁραθήσεται καὶ γῦρον οὐρανοῦ διαπορεύσεται.

(MKJV) Clouds are a covering to Him, so that He does not see; and He walks in the circuit of Heaven.

(RV) Thick clouds are a covering to him, that he seeth not; and he walketh in the circuit of heaven.

(Vulgate) nubes latibulum eius nec nostra considerat et circa cardines caeli perambulat

(Webster) Thick clouds are a covering to him, that he seeth not; and he walketh in the circuit of heaven.

(YLT) Thick clouds are a secret place to Him, And He doth not see;' And the circle of the heavens He walketh habitually,




ويتبقي نقطة مهمة

اذا كانت الكلمة قد تحمل معني كره او حلقة ولكنها في العهد القديم لم تستخدم ولا مره واحده بمعني حلقه ولكن بمعنه كتله او كره او كروي وهذا ايضا يؤكد انها ليست حلقه هنا ولا تحمل اي معني لانها حلقه مسطحه

ولتاكيد ذلك نجد مفاجئه جميله هي

الكلمة الاخري التي تتكلم علي الحلقه او المسطحه

وذكرت كثيرا في ايات تتكلم عن دائرة مدينة او الدائره المحيطه وغيرها

بعض الايات

1) سفر التكوين 13: 10


فَرَفَعَ لُوطٌ عَيْنَيْهِ وَرَأَى كُلَّ دَائِرَةِ الأُرْدُنِّ أَنَّ جَمِيعَهَا سَقْيٌ، قَبْلَمَا أَخْرَبَ الرَّبُّ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ، كَجَنَّةِ الرَّبِّ، كَأَرْضِ مِصْرَ. حِينَمَا تَجِيءُ إِلَى صُوغَرَ.



2) سفر التكوين 13: 11


فَاخْتَارَ لُوطٌ لِنَفْسِهِ كُلَّ دَائِرَةِ الأُرْدُنِّ، وَارْتَحَلَ لُوطٌ شَرْقًا. فَاعْتَزَلَ الْوَاحِدُ عَنِ الآخَرِ.



3) سفر التكوين 13: 12


أَبْرَامُ سَكَنَ فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ، وَلُوطٌ سَكَنَ فِي مُدُنِ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَنَقَلَ خِيَامَهُ إِلَى سَدُومَ.



4) سفر التكوين 19: 17


وَكَانَ لَمَّا أَخْرَجَاهُمْ إِلَى خَارِجٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «اهْرُبْ لِحَيَاتِكَ. لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى وَرَائِكَ، وَلاَ تَقِفْ فِي كُلِّ الدَّائِرَةِ. اهْرُبْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِئَلاَّ تَهْلِكَ».



5) سفر التكوين 19: 25


وَقَلَبَ تِلْكَ الْمُدُنَ، وَكُلَّ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَجَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الْمُدُنِ، وَنَبَاتِ الأَرْضِ.



6) سفر التكوين 19: 28


وَتَطَلَّعَ نَحْوَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ، وَنَحْوَ كُلِّ أَرْضِ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا دُخَانُ الأَرْضِ يَصْعَدُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ.



7) سفر التكوين 19: 29


وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا أَخْرَبَ اللهُ مُدُنَ الدَّائِرَةِ أَنَّ اللهَ ذَكَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَأَرْسَلَ لُوطًا مِنْ وَسَطِ الانْقِلاَبِ. حِينَ قَلَبَ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي سَكَنَ فِيهَا لُوطٌ.



8) سفر التثنية 34: 3


وَالْجَنُوبَ وَالدَّائِرَةَ بُقْعَةَ أَرِيحَا مَدِينَةِ النَّخْلِ، إِلَى صُوغَرَ.



9) سفر يشوع 6: 3


تَدُورُونَ دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ، جَمِيعُ رِجَالِ الْحَرْبِ. حَوْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً. هكَذَا تَفْعَلُونَ سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ.



10) سفر يشوع 6: 4


وَسَبْعَةُ كَهَنَةٍ يَحْمِلُونَ أَبْوَاقَ الْهُتَافِ السَّبْعَةَ أَمَامَ التَّابُوتِ. وَفِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ تَدُورُونَ دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ، وَالْكَهَنَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ بِالأَبْوَاقِ.



11) سفر يشوع 6: 7


وَقَالُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: «اجْتَازُوا وَدُورُوا دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَلْيَجْتَزِ الْمُتَجَرِّدُ أَمَامَ تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ».



12) سفر يشوع 6: 15


وَكَانَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ أَنَّهُمْ بَكَّرُوا عِنْدَ طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ وَدَارُوا دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ عَلَى هذَا الْمِنْوَالِ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ. فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ فَقَطْ دَارُوا دَائِرَةَ الْمَدِينَةِ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ.



13) سفر يشوع 13: 2


هذِهِ هِيَ الأَرْضُ الْبَاقِيَةُ: كُلُّ دَائِرَةِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ، وَكُلُّ الْجَشُورِيِّينَ



14) سفر يشوع 22: 10


وَجَاءُوا إِلَى دَائِرَةِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّتِي فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. وَبَنَى بَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ وَبَنُو جَادَ وَنِصْفُ سِبْطِ مَنَسَّى هُنَاكَ مَذْبَحًا عَلَى الأُرْدُنِّ، مَذْبَحًا عَظِيمَ الْمَنْظَرِ.



15) سفر يشوع 22: 11


فَسَمِعَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ قَوْلاً: «هُوَذَا قَدْ بَنَى بَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ وَبَنُو جَادَ وَنِصْفُ سِبْطِ مَنَسَّى مَذْبَحًا فِي وَجْهِ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ، فِي دَائِرَةِ الأُرْدُنِّ مُقَابِلَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ».

16) سفر الملوك الأول 7: 23


وَعَمِلَ الْبَحْرَ مَسْبُوكًا. عَشَرَ أَذْرُعٍ مِنْ شَفَتِهِ إِلَى شَفَتِهِ، وَكَانَ مُدَوَّرًا مُسْتَدِيرًا. ارْتِفَاعُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَخَيْطٌ ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعًا يُحِيطُ بِهِ بِدَائِرِهِ.



17) سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 4: 2


وَعَمِلَ الْبَحْرَ مَسْبُوكًا عَشَرَ أَذْرُعٍ مِنْ شَفَتِهِ إِلَى شَفَتِهِ، وَكَانَ مُدَوَّرًا مُسْتَدِيرًا وَارْتِفَاعُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَخَيْطٌ ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعًا يُحِيطُ بِدَائِرِهِ.



18) سفر نحميا 3: 9


وَبِجَانِبِهِمْ رَمَّمَ رَفَايَا بْنُ حُورٍ رَئِيسُ نِصْفِ دَائِرَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.



19) سفر نحميا 3: 12


وَبِجَانِبِهِ رَمَّمَ شَلُّومُ بْنُ هَلُّوحِيشَ رَئِيسُ نِصْفِ دَائِرَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ هُوَ وَبَنَاتُهُ.



20) سفر نحميا 3: 14


وَبَابُ الدِّمْنِ رَمَّمَهُ مَلْكِيَّا بْنُ رَكَابَ رَئِيسُ دَائِرَةِ بَيْتِ هَكَّارِيمَ. هُوَ بَنَاهُ وَأَقَامَ مَصَارِيعَهُ وَأَقْفَالَهُ وَعَوَارِضَهُ.



21) سفر نحميا 3: 15


وَبَابُ الْعَيْنِ رَمَّمَهُ شَلُّونُ بْنُ كَلْحُوزَةَ رَئِيسُ دَائِرَةِ الْمِصْفَاةِ. هُوَ بَنَاهُ وَسَقَفَهُ وَأَقَامَ مَصَارِيعَهُ وَأَقْفَالَهُ وَعَوَارِضَهُ، وَسُورَ بِرْكَةِ سِلُوَامٍ عِنْدَ جُنَيْنَةِ الْمَلِكِ إِلَى الدَّرَجِ النَّازِلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ.



22) سفر نحميا 3: 16


وَبَعْدَهُ رَمَّمَ نَحَمْيَا بْنُ عَزْبُوقَ رَئِيسُ نِصْفِ دَائِرَةِ بَيْتِ صُورَ إِلَى مُقَابِلِ قُبُورِ دَاوُدَ، وَإِلَى الْبِرْكَةِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ، وَإِلَى بَيْتِ الْجَبَابِرَةِ.



23) سفر نحميا 3: 17


وَبَعْدَهُ رَمَّمَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ رَحُومُ بْنُ بَانِي، وَبِجَانِبِهِ رَمَّمَ حَشَبْيَا رَئِيسُ نِصْفِ دَائِرَةِ قَعِيلَةَ فِي قِسْمِهِ.



24) سفر نحميا 3: 18


وَبَعْدَهُ رَمَّمَ إِخْوَتُهُمْ بَوَّايُ بْنُ حِينَادَادَ رَئِيسُ نِصْفِ دَائِرَةِ قَعِيلَةَ.



25) سفر نحميا 12: 28


فَاجْتَمَعَ بَنُو الْمُغَنِّينَ مِنَ الدَّائِرَةِ حَوْلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَمِنْ ضِيَاعِ النَّطُوفَاتِيِّ،


واركز علي اية مهمة

سفر إشعياء 29: 3


وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ، وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ، وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.

لانها من سفر اشعياء



والتراجم الانجليزي لم تستخدم سيركل

Isa 29:3

(ASV) And I will encamp against thee round about, and will lay siege against thee with posted troops, and I will raise siege works against thee.

(BBE) And I will make war on you like David, and you will be shut in by earthworks, and I will make towers round you.

(Bishops) A will besiege thee rounde about, and fight against thee thorowe a bulwarke, and wyll reare vp diches against thee.

(CEV) I will surround you and prepare to attack from all sides.

(Darby) And I will camp against thee round about, and will lay siege against thee with watch-posts, and I will raise forts against thee.

(DRB) And I will make a circle round about thee, and I will cast up a rampart against thee, and raise up bulwarks to besiege thee.

(ESV) And I will encamp against you all around, and will besiege you with towers and I will raise siegeworks against you.

(FDB) Et je camperai comme un cercle contre toi, et je t'assiégerai au moyen de postes armés, et j'élèverai contre toi des forts;

(FLS) Je t'investirai de toutes parts, Je te cernerai par des postes armés, J'élèverai contre toi des retranchements.

(Geneva) And I wil besiege thee as a circle, and fight against thee on a mount, and will cast vp ramparts against thee.

(GLB) Denn ich will dich belagern ringsumher und will dich ängsten mit Bollwerk und will Wälle um dich aufführen lassen.

(GNB) God will attack the city, surround it, and besiege it.

(GSB) Denn ich will dich ringsum belagern und dich mit Schildwachen einschließen und Bollwerke wider dich aufrichten.

(GW) I will set up war camps all around you. I will blockade you with towers. I will put up mounds of dirt around you.

(HOT) וחניתי כדור עליך וצרתי עליך מצב והקימתי עליך מצרת׃


(JPS) And I will encamp against thee round about, and will lay siege against thee with a mound, and I will raise siege works against thee.

(KJV) And I will camp against thee round about, and will lay siege against thee with a mount, and I will raise forts against thee.

(LITV) And I will camp as a circle on you, and will lay siege work on you; and I will raise up ramparts on you.

(LXX) καὶ κυκλώσω ὡς Δαυιδ ἐπὶ σὲ καὶ βαλῶ περὶ σὲ χάρακα καὶ θήσω περὶ σὲ πύργους,

(MKJV) And I will camp against you all around, and will lay siege against you with a mount, and I will raise forts against you.

(RV) And I will camp against thee round about, and will lay siege against thee with a fort, and I will raise siege works against thee.


(Vulgate) et circumdabo quasi spheram in circuitu tuo et iaciam contra te aggerem et munimenta ponam in obsidionem tuam

(Webster) And I will encamp against thee round about, and will lay siege against thee with a mount, and I will raise forts against thee.

(YLT) And I encamped, O babbler, against thee, And I laid siege against thee--a camp. And I raised up against thee bulwarks.


ومعناها


Round   :   الدورة

Round-trip   :   رحلة كاملة ذهاباً وإياباً

Roundabout   :   الدوّار

Roundaboutness   :   الإستدارة

Roundangle   :   زاوية مستديرة

Rounded   :   مدوّر

Roundedness   :   الإستدارة

Roundelay   :   الأغنية القصيرة

Rounder   :   مستدير

ونجد في هذه الايات استخدمت كلمتين

H1754
דּוּר
dûr
dure
From H1752; turn, round about.


H1754
דּוּר
dûr
BDB Definition:
1) circle
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H1752
Same Word by TWOT Number: 418a


وايضا كلمة اخري للتعبير عن الارض المنبسطه

H3603
כּכר 
כִּכָר ‎ kikâr 
kik-kawr‘ 
From 3769 a circle, that is, (by implication) a circumjacent tract or region, especially the Ghor or valley of the Jordan; also a (round) loaf; also a talent (or large (round) coin): - loaf, morsel, piece, plain, talent.



وهذا قاله تقريبا كل المفسرين المعتدلين قالوا بذلك ودارسي اللغه العبريه

وعلي سبيل المثال يقول جيل

ال كهوج

(z) על חוג "super sphaeram", Pagninus; "globum", Montanus Vatablus; "super orbem telluris", Vitringa. (a) כחגבים "ut locustae", Pagninus, Montanus, Cocceius, Vitringa; "tanquam locustae", Munster; "velut locustae", Junius & Tremellius, Piscator. (b) כדק "velut tenue", Montanus; "tenuissimum", Vatablus; "pellem." Munster; so some in Vatablus; "pellculam", Gataker.
الكره الضخمه الجلوب



وبهذا يتضح ان الانجيل يؤكد علي انها كرة وليست حلقة او ارض محيطة



الكلمات الاخري في نفس الاية التي تؤكد نفس المعني الكروي

22 الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ.

سكانها كالجندب = الجندب يعني الجراد الصغير فماذا يعني سكانها كالجندب ؟ يعني ان البشر بدؤا يكثرون ويلتفون حول الارض في كل مكان حول الكره الارضيه ونلاحظ ان الجراد عندما يلتف حول نبات يحيط به ككره بالفعل وليس مثل بعض الحشرات الاخري التي تبقي علي سطح واحد من الورق من اعلي او من اسفل فقط

ينشر السموات كسرداق = سرداق هو القماش الرقيق الذي يلف حول شئ كستاره ولكي يوضح المعني قال يبسطها كخيمه = وهذا يعطي معني واضح لمعني التجسيم وليس انها ارض حلقه ثانئية البعد فهل يصنع خميه لكي يغطي حلقه ام يصنع خيمه لكي تلتف حول جسم ثلاثي الابعاد ؟ لانها لو ثنائية الابعاد كان قال عنها يغطيها بسرداق فقط

اي ينشر السموات حول الارض كخيمة فهل يوجد اي احتمال لان تكون مسطحه ؟؟؟؟؟

ولا هو يحمل معني واحد ان الارض كتلة كروية مجسمة والسماء حولها كخيمة تحيط بها ؟

ومن اشعياء ايضا

وعدد اخر رائع ايضا في اشعياء

يتكلم عن اقطار الارض الكثيره المتعلقه باطراف الارض لان المربع والمستطيل له قطرين فقط
سفر إشعياء 41: 9


الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ، وَمِنْ أَقْطَارِهَا دَعَوْتُهُ، وَقُلْتُ لَكَ: أَنْتَ عَبْدِيَ. اخْتَرْتُكَ وَلَمْ أَرْفُضْكَ.

وايضا سفر ايوب يقول
سفر أيوب 26: 7


يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الْخَلاَءِ، وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لاَ شَيْءٍ.







والمجد لله دائما



iBaker, W. (2003, c2002). The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament (318). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.



n.[n. noun, or nouns



masc.]; ≡ masc. masculine



Str 2329; Str Strong’s Lexicon



TWOT 615a—TWOT Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament



LN 1.5-1.16 LN Louw-Nida Greek-English Lexicon



+), see also domain LN 7.26–7.53; + I have cited every reference in regard to this lexeme discussed under this definition.



iiSwanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Hebrew (Old Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLH 2553, #2). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



iiiGesenius, W., & Tregelles, S. P. (2003). Gesenius' Hebrew and Chaldee lexicon to the Old Testament ******ures. Translation of the author's Lexicon manuale Hebraicum et Chaldaicum in Veteris Testamenti libros, a Latin version of the work first published in 1810-1812 under title: Hebräisch-deutsches Handwörterbuch des Alten Testaments.; Includes index. (263). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



q. describe a circle (#2552); nom. q. qal



hapleg.; #4684).hapleg. hapax legomenon



ANEANE Ancient Near East(ern)



Jew. Aram. and Jew. Jewish



Syr. have a vb. Syr. Syiac (language)



Sem. terms involving the consonants Sem. Semitic



ivVanGemeren, W. (1998). New international dictionary of Old Testament theology & exegesis (2:40). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.



vThe Pulpit Commentary: Isaiah Vol. II. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (69). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



viElwell, W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible. Map on lining papers. (227). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل الغنم يتوحم؟
​Holy_bible_1

الغنم يتوحم

الشبهة

هذا ما ورد فى سفر التكوين -الاصحاح 20 ، الاعداد 37 و 38 و 39 

37 فأخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى ولوز ودلب وقشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان . 

38 واوقف القضبان التي قشرها في الاجران في مساقي الماء حيث كانت الغنم تجيء لتشرب . تجاه الغنم . لتتوحم عند مجيئها لتشرب . 

39 فتوحّمت الغنم عند القضبان وولدت الغنم مخطّطات ورقطا وبلقا .

والمقصود بالوحم الغثيان والقيء المتكرر الذي يصيب الحامل . ومع أن الوحم تشتد أعراضه في ساعات الصباح الأولى إلا أنه قد يحدث في أي وقت من ساعات اليوم .
إلا أنه عِلمياً لا وجود لَه يَقول الأستاذ الدكتور مَحمد العَطري بِمُستَشفى المَطَريَة التعليمي أن الوَحَم كَلِمَة دارِجَة و لَيسَت مُصطَلَح عِلمي , و هو غَير مَعروف عِند الحيوانات بِشكل علمي أيضاً , إلا تُعَد هذه سَقطَة عِلميَة أخرى في الكِتاب المُقَدَس؟

فهل الآغنام تتوحم و يتحقق توحمها ؟؟



ملخص الشبهة

هل الغنم يتوحم ؟

وما دخل قضبان يعقوب ؟

الرد

Gen 30:39

(SVD) فَتَوَحَّمَتِ الْغَنَمُ عِنْدَ الْقُضْبَانِ وَوَلَدَتِ الْغَنَمُ مُخَطَّطَاتٍ وَرُقْطا وَبُلْقا.

وقد يعتقد البعض ان الترجمه العربية غير دقيقة ولكن بالنظر في معاجم اللغة عن معني التوحم
لسان العرب
وَحِمَت المرأَة تَوْحَم وَحَماً إِذا اشتَهت شيئاً على حَبَلِها، وهي تَحِمُ، والاسم الوِحامُ والوَحام، وليس الوِحامُ إِلا في شَهْوة الحَبَل خاصَّة.
اي ان الكلمة لها معنيان
الاول هو اشتهاء اشياء اثناء الحمل
ثانيا اشتهاء الحمل نفسه

المعجم : تاج العروس
المؤلف : مرتضى الزبيدي
قال الليث الوحام من الدواب أن تستصعب عند الحمل- ويم حر شديد
والوحم : الحرارة والشهوة والاحتراق في الجوف

المعجم : القاموس المحيط
المؤلف : الفيروز آبادي
(والوَحَمُ) محرَّكةً أيضاً اسْمٌ لِما يُشْتَهَى وشَهْوةُ النِكاحِ والشَّهْوةُ في كلِّ شيءٍ وحفيفُ الطَّيرِ

واوضح شي اولا ان التوحم غير الوحمه
فالوَحمَة عِبارَة عَن تَغيرات غَير عاديَة تَحدُث في التَخليق لِبَعض الأنسِجَة و مِن المُمكِن أن تُصيب نَسيجاً م في الجِلد , فَقد نَجِد لِلوَحمَة لَون أحمَر , فَتَكون نَتيجَة خَلل ما أثناء تَخليق الأوعيَة الدَمويَة و تتكاثر بِشَكل غَير عادي في مكان ما أو نَتيجَة خَلل ف الخلايا المُلوَنَة فَتَكُر في مَنطِقَة ما فَتعطينا الوحمَة

ولو كانت اللغة غير واضحة دعنا نقراها بلغات اخري مثل
الانجليزية



Gen 30:39

(ASV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and the flocks brought forth ringstreaked, speckled, and spotted.

(BBE) And because of this, the flock gave birth to young which were marked with bands of colour.

(Bishops) And the sheepe conceaued before the roddes, & brought foorth lambes ryngstraked, spotted, and partie.

(CEV) in front of the branches, and their young were spotted and speckled.

(Darby) And the flock was ardent before the rods; and the flock brought forth ringstraked, speckled, and spotted.

(DRB) And it came to pass, that in the very heat of coition, the sheep beheld the rods, and brought forth spotted, and of divers colours, and speckled.

(ESV) the flocks bred in front of the sticks and so the flocks brought forth striped, speckled, and spotted.

(Geneva) And the sheepe were in heate before the rods, and afterward brought forth yong of partie colour, and with small and great spots.

(GNB) So when the goats bred in front of the branches, they produced young that were streaked, speckled, and spotted.

(GW) they mated in front of the branches. Then they gave birth to young that were striped, speckled, or spotted.


(JPS) And the flocks conceived at the sight of the rods, and the flocks brought forth streaked, speckled, and spotted.

(KJV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and brought forth cattle ringstraked, speckled, and spotted.

(LITV) And the flocks were in heat before the rods and bore striped, speckled and spotted offspring.

(MKJV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and brought forth striped cattle, speckled, and spotted.

(RV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and the flocks brought forth ringstraked, speckled, and spotted.



(Webster) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and brought forth cattle ring-streaked, speckled, and spotted.

(YLT) and the flocks conceive at the rods, and the flock beareth ring-streaked, speckled, and spotted ones.


والغالبية العظمي استخدموا كلمة

Conceive = وقت الحمل ( اي وقت الجماع)

Heat of Coition = حرارة الجماع

Bred = تكاثر

Mate = التكاثر

Ardent = حماسة ( قبل الجماع )

وبهذا يتاكد ان الكلمة تعني وقت عملية التكاثر وليس كما يتخيلها الاخرين بمعني شهوة الاكل اثناء الحمل



والكلمة المستخدمة في الترجمه السبعينية

(LXX) ἐγκισσήσωσιν τὰ πρόβατα εἰς τὰς ῥάβδους· καὶ ἔτικτον τὰ πρόβατα διάλευκα καὶ ποικίλα καὶ σποδοειδῆ ῥαντά.
egkissēsōsin ta probata eis tas rabdous kai etikton ta probata dialeuka kai poikila kai spodoeidē ranta

30:39 So the cattle conceived at the rods, and the cattle brought forth [young] speckled, and streaked and spotted with ash-coloured [spots].

ايجكسيسوسين تا بروباتا ايس تاس رابدوس

وايضا الفلجات اللاتيني

(Vulgate) factumque est ut in ipso calore coitus oves intuerentur virgas et parerent maculosa et varia et diverso colore respersa

اي جماع



النسخ العبري

اولا نسخة الماسوريتك

לט  וַיֶּחֱמוּ הַצֹּאן, אֶל-הַמַּקְלוֹת; וַתֵּלַדְןָ הַצֹּאן, עֲקֻדִּים נְקֻדִּים וּטְלֻאִים.
39 And the flocks conceived at the sight of the rods, and the flocks brought forth streaked, speckled, and spotted.
39 wayyeḥĕmû haṣṣō’n ’el-hammaqəlwōṯ watēlaḏənā haṣṣō’n ‘ăqudîm nəqudîm ûṭəlu’îm:

وتاتي كلمة يحام بمعني اخصاب

................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
ויחמו הצאן אל־המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
וַיֶּחֱמ֥וּ הַצֹּ֖אן אֶל־הַמַּקְלֹ֑ות וַתֵּלַ֣דְןָ הַצֹּ֔אן עֲקֻדִּ֥ים נְקֻדִּ֖ים וּטְלֻאִֽים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
ויחמו הצאן אל־המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)
................................................................................ 
וַיֶּחֱמוּ הַצֹּאן אֶל־הַמַּקְלֹות וַתֵּלַדְןָ הַצֹּאן עֲקֻדִּים נְקֻדִּים וּטְלֻאִים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
לט ויחמו הצאן אל המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew Bible
................................................................................ 
ויחמו הצאן אל המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃


(HOT) ויחמו הצאן אל־המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃

قاموس سترونج

H3179
יחם 
יָחַם ‎ yâcham 
yaw-kham‘ 
A primitive root; Probably to be hot; figuratively to conceive: - get heat, be hot, conceive, be warm.

قاموس برون العبري

H3179
יחם
yâcham
BDB Definition:
1) to be hot, conceive
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to be hot, become hot
1a2) to mate (of animals)
1a3) to be or become hot (figuratively of anger)
1b) (Piel)
1b1) to conceive (sexually)
1b2) to be in heat (of animals)
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root
Same Word by TWOT Number: 860
قاموس بابيليون
יחם

Babylon Hebrew-English

יוחם

v. be in heat 
 להתיחם (>>להתייחם)

v. be in heat 
 ליחם (>>לייחם)

v. to rut; excite sexually 


قاموس ديفيد ايلون

excite sexually





اي كلمة يحام بمعني الجماع كاستخدام اساسي وايضا بمعني سخونه

ولذلك اتت اربع مرات في الانجيل بمعني سخونة وستة مرات بمعني جماع

conceive, 4
Gen_30:38, Gen_30:41 (2), Psa_51:5
conceived, 2
Gen_30:39, Gen_31:10
hot, 2
Deu_19:6, Eze_24:11
heat, 1
1Ki_1:1
warm, 1
Ecc_4:11






وبعد ان اتضح ان معني الكلمة هو التكاثر او وقت الجماع وليس كما فهمها البعض بانه اشتهاء اشياء للاكل وقت الحمل

يكون اجابة السؤال واضحه وهو نعم الغنم مثل باقي الثدييات تتوحم اي تتكاثر



ولكن ما علاقة الذي فعله يعقوب بلون الغنم ؟

ولهذا يجب ان ندرس الاعداد بدقة



30: 25 و حدث لما ولدت راحيل يوسف ان يعقوب قال للابان اصرفني لاذهب الى مكاني و الى ارضي

30: 26 اعطني نسائي و اولادي الذين خدمتك بهم فاذهب لانك انت تعلم خدمتي التي خدمتك

30: 27 فقال له لابان ليتني اجد نعمة في عينيك قد تفاءلت فباركني الرب بسببك

30: 28 و قال عين لي اجرتك فاعطيك

30: 29 فقال له انت تعلم ماذا خدمتك و ماذا صارت مواشيك معي

30: 30 لان ما كان لك قبلي قليل فقد اتسع الى كثير و باركك الرب في اثري و الان متى اعمل انا ايضا لبيتي

30: 31 فقال ماذا اعطيك فقال يعقوب لا تعطيني شيئا ان صنعت لي هذا الامر اعود ارعى غنمك و احفظها

30: 32 اجتاز بين غنمك كلها اليوم و اعزل انت منها كل شاة رقطاء و بلقاء و كل شاة سوداء بين الخرفان و بلقاء و رقطاء بين المعزى فيكون مثل ذلك اجرتي

30: 33 و يشهد في بري يوم غد اذا جئت من اجل اجرتي قدامك كل ما ليس ارقط او ابلق بين المعزى و اسود بين الخرفان فهو مسروق عندي

30: 34 فقال لابان هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك

30: 35 فعزل في ذلك اليوم التيوس المخططة و البلقاء و كل العناز الرقطاء و البلقاء كل ما فيه بياض و كل اسود بين الخرفان و دفعها الى ايدي بنيه

30: 36 و جعل مسيرة ثلاثة ايام بينه و بين يعقوب و كان يعقوب يرعى غنم لابان الباقية

30: 37 فاخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى و لوز و دلب و قشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان

30: 38 و اوقف القضبان التي قشرها في الاجران في مساقي الماء حيث كانت الغنم تجيء لتشرب تجاه الغنم لتتوحم عند مجيئها لتشرب

30: 39 فتوحمت الغنم عند القضبان و ولدت الغنم مخططات و رقطا و بلقا

30: 40 و افرز يعقوب الخرفان و جعل وجوه الغنم الى المخطط و كل اسود بين غنم لابان و جعل له قطعانا وحده و لم يجعلها مع غنم لابان

30: 41 و حدث كلما توحمت الغنم القوية ان يعقوب وضع القضبان امام عيون الغنم في الاجران لتتوحم بين القضبان

30: 42 و حين استضعفت الغنم لم يضعها فصارت الضعيفة للابان و القوية ليعقوب

30: 43 فاتسع الرجل كثيرا جدا و كان له غنم كثير و جوار و عبيد و جمال و حمير



وتوضح الاعداد لنا قصه متسلسله

بدا يعقوب بان يتفكر في الرجوع الي ارضه ولابان بدا يرفض لانه حصل علي بركه كبيره بسبب يعقوب وساله عن اجرته وهنا ذكر يعقوب فكرة اخذ الرقطاء والبلقاء من الماعز والسوداء من الغنم ولكن لابان المخادع ايضا قرر فصل الغنم الاسود والماعز المخطط والارقط واعطاه لبنيه وابعدهم مسيرة ثلاث ايام لكي لا يلتقوا وترك غنمه هو في يد يعقوب اعتقادا منه ان اي شئ في يد يعقوب سيكون مبارك ويزداد وهذه ليست الخديعة الوحيده للابان (31: 7 و اما ابوكما فغدر بي و غير اجرتي عشر مرات لكن الله لم يسمح له ان يصنع بي شرا ) وفي هذا الوقت اتي يعقوب بفكرة وضع العيدان المقشرة اعتقادا منه انها ثتؤثر حسب معتقدات ذلك الزمن ولكنه اعتقاد خاطئ لان البركه ليعقوب صدرت من عند رب المجد

ولكن نقطه هامه وهي من اين اتت فكرة اخذ الاغنام السوداء النادره والماعز الرقطاء القليلة كاجره ؟

ونجد الاجابه عليها في الاصحاح 31

31: 10 و حدث في وقت توحم الغنم اني رفعت عيني و نظرت في حلم و اذا الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة و رقطاء و منمرة

31: 11 و قال لي ملاك الله في الحلم يا يعقوب فقلت هانذا

31: 12 فقال ارفع عينيك و انظر جميع الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة و رقطاء و منمرة لاني قد رايت كل ما يصنع بك لابان

اذا فالفكره اتت ليعقوب من الحلم وهو وعد لكن يعقوب الذي كان دائما يعتمد علي ذراعه البشري وليس علي الرب ايضا تدخل في هذا الامر واخترع فكرة الاعواد المقشرة التي ليس لها اي تاثير ولكن من الناحية الوراثية نجد الاتي

الاغنام اللون يتحكم به الصفات السائدة

Homozygous

Heterozygous

الغنم الاسود

http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/2.jpg

ابيض نقي + ابيض نقي = 4 ابيض نقي = 4 ابيض اللون

ابيض نقي + ابيض هجين = 2 ابيض نقي + 2 ابيض هجين = 4 ابيض اللون

ابيض هجين + ابيض هجين = 1 ابيض نقي + 2 ابيض هجين + 1 اسود نقي = 3 ابيض + 1 اسود اللون

ابيض نقي + اسود نقي = 4 ابيض هجين = 4 ابيض اللون

ابيض هجين + اسود نقي = 2 ابيض هجين + 2 اسود نقي = 2 ابيض اللون + 2 اسود اللون

اسود نقي + اسود نقي = 4 اسود نقي = 4 اسود اللون

17 ابيض اللون و 7 اسود اللون

اولا الغنم الاسود

صفة متنحية نادرة اي يجب ان تكون نقية وبهذا اخذهم لابان فكان نتيجة تزاوجهم ايضا غنم اسود نقي فقط

ولنرمز الي اللون الاسود برمز

B

والابيض

W

BB + BB

B B B B

BB BB BB BB

اي تنتج اسود فقط كلها



اما الاغنام التي مع يعقوب فغالبيتها هجينة

BW

فتكون

WB + WB

W B W B



WW W B WB BB





فتكون النتيجه واحده بيضاء نقية واثنين مهجنين يزاوجهم يعقوب مرة اخري وواحده سوداء تذهب الي لابان لتعزل مع باقي الغنم الاسود فتنتج اسود فقط ونجد بذلك كل انتاج لابان اسود وبذلك لو انتج لا بان اربع سود ينتج يعقوب واحده سوداء واثنين مهجنين سينتجوا اسود وواحده بيضاء للابان

وبهذا يصبح خمسه ليعقوب واثنين مهجنين سينتجوا ليعقوب وواحده للابان

ودليل ما اقوله صحيح هو

Biological origin

In sheep, whiteness is not albinism but a dominant gene that actively switches color production off. As a result, sheep blackness is recessive, and if a white ram and a white ewe are parents of a black lamb, both must be heterozygous for black, and then there is a 25% chance that the lamb will be black. A recent study done by the Agricultural University of Norway, and the Vollum Institute of the Oregon Health Sciences University believe the black color is created by an allele E D at the extension locus.[4]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_sheep

ولتسهيل الامر

يعقوب معه هجين

ابيض هجين + ابيض هجين = ثلاثة بيض + 1 سوداء تذهب الي نصيب يعقوب

الجيل التالي

ينتج سته ابيض واثنين سود

الجيل الثالث ينتج 9 ابيض وثلاث اسود ثم 12 و 6 ليعقوب وهذا نصيب لابان 12 فقط



اما يعقوب

اسود نقي + اسود نقي = 4 اسود نقي + واحده من لا بان = 5 اسود

الجيل التالي 5 ينتجوا 10 + 2 = 12

الجيل الثالث ينتج اربعه وعشرين + 3 = 27 ينتجوا 54 + 6 = 60 وهذا نصيب يعقوب



فخطة لابان الشريره اتت ثمارها عليه لو لم يكن يفصل الاغنام لكان استمرة نسبة الاغنام السوداء قليلة جدا

Complementary genes - الجينات المتكاملة:- 
وهي جينات تتفاعل فيما بينها لإظهار الصفة الوراثية، بمعني أن كلاً من الوالدين يشارك في ظهور الصفة، حيث يتحكم كل زوج من الجينات في إنتاج إنزيم معين يعمل على ظهور الصفة، كما يعني أن غياب أحد الجينين السائدين تؤدي إلى عدم ظهور الصفة. بمعنى آخر فإن ظهور الصفة يرتبط بوجود جينين سائدين مختلفين (جين من كل والد) حيث يكون أحدهما مسئول عن الصفة، والآخر مسئول عن إنتاج الإنزيم المطلوب. ولذلك سميت جينات متكاملة



بالنسبة للماعز فالصفات هنا لايوجد فيها سائد ومتنحي ولكن كل جين يعبر عن نفسه كصفات متكامله



الاسود B

الابيض W

بلقاء A

رقطاء L

اي ماعز اسود نقي واسود نقي ينتج اسود نقي = 4

اي ماعز ابيض نقي وابيض نقي ينتج ابيض نقي = 4

اي ماعز ابيض نقي واسود نقي ينتج هجين بين اللونين = 4 هجين

اي ارقط نقي وارقط نقي ينتج اربعه ارقط نقي = 4

اي مخطط نقي ومخطط نقي ينتج مخطط نقي = 4

اي هجين ارقط مع هجين ارقط ينتج = 1 اسود + 3 ارقط

اي هجين مخطط مع هجين مخطط = 1 اسود + 3 مخطط

اي هجين ارقط مع هجين مخطط = 1 اسود + 3 ارقط مخطط

اي هجين ارقط مع نقي ارقط = 4 ارقط

اي هجين مخطط مع نقي مخطط = 4 مخطط

اي هجين ارقط مع نقي مخطط = 2 ارقط مخطط + 2 مخطط

اي هجين مخطط مع نقي ارقط = 2 ارقط مخطط + 2 ارقط

ولا زال الاحتمالات كثيره لكن كلها تؤدي الي كثرة الارقط والمخطط وقلة الاسود

تقريبا 11 في مقابل 25 مختلف

وقد يقول احدهم لكن لابان كان يعزل النقي الاسود ولكن لدقة التعبير الالهي نلاحظ الاتي انه في موضوع الماعز فهو غير الاجرة عدة مرات (31: 8 ان قال هكذا الرقط تكون اجرتك ولدت كل الغنم رقطا و ان قال هكذا المخططة تكون اجرتك ولدت كل الغنم مخططة ) فادي الي استمرارية التهجين لصالح يعقوب

لانه ارقط فيعيد المخططة التي اكثر من نصفها هجين الي الاسود فتبدا في انتاج ارقط ومخطط ايضا ويبارك الرب الارقط فيغير العكس فيزيد المخطط وهكذا

ونتيجته وايضا عمل الله في البركه تزايد الغنم الاسود جدا وايضا الماعز الارقط والمخطط



وهذا باختصار لاربع انواع فقط لكن لو تكلمنا بالتفصيل في موضوع الماعز فسيكون الموضوع في غاية من التعقيد وهو ملخص في الجدول التالي لمن يريد

http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/3.pdf

ولو اصبح ميراث لابان الاسود او الابيض فقط فنسبته قليلة جدا في هذا التنوع والاحتملات الكثيره جدا التي ضد لابان وفي فائدة يعقوب



ولمن يريد المزيد اضع جدول الاسباب للالوان

Symbol
Name
Number of known goat alleles
Biochemical effects
Phenotypic effects
A
Agouti
21 +
Controls amount and distribution of phaeomelanin and eumelanin
Produces overall color pattern of the animal
B
Brown
4
Affects production of tyrosinase-related protein, an enzyme used to produce eumelanin
Produces chocolate-brown pigment in areas that would otherwise be black.
C
Chinchilla or albino
?-may not be a factor
Affects synthesis of tyrosinase, an enzyme used to produce phaeomelanin and eumelanin
Responsible for albinism (very rare in the goat) and some light-colored pigmentation. May be responsible for a color dilution similar to cremello in the horse, but not proven in goats.
D
Dilution
?-may not be a factor
Reduces the number of melanocytes deposited in the hair shafts (It is also possible that the effects of this gene are due to changes in eumelanin synthesis)
Dilutes black pigment to blue or grey and tan to cream. Effects in the goat not ********ed.
E
Extension
3 are common in other mammals, but may not be a factor in goat coloration
Interacts with the agouti locus to affect expression of phaeomelanin and eumelanin
In most mammals, alleles at the Extension locus cause black coat areas to become yellow or red. May be responsible for “extension red” or “recessive red"
S
Spotting
8+
Affects deposition of melanocytes- areas where none are deposited are white
Produces white spots


Sources of Goat Color Patterns

Before continuing, it's important to note that there are actually two very important components of the overall color of a goat. The first is the color pattern produced by the Agouti locus, discussed below, possibly modified by B, E or other modifier genes as discussed below. These color patterns include solid red, black, chocolate and tan, plus the familiar patterns such as buckskin and chamoisee. The second factor is spotting and other color modifications such as moon spots and roaning that cover the original Agouti locus pattern. Genetically, an animal that is buckskin with so much white spotting that it's difficult to determine the animal's pattern is every bit as much a buckskin as the animal with no white spotting at all. Spotting can be thought of as "paint" that covers the Agouti locus patterns.

Because of this, it's important to keep in mind that there are actually two ways to produce a goat that appears to be white. The first is goats that are genetically white, as discussed under the Agouti locus. These goats are often, especially when their hair grows out, noted to be a very light cream. The second way of producing a white goat is an animal that is so extensively spotted as to appear entirely white. It must be remembered that if an animal that appears all-white has only a few spots of color, that animal is not genetically white, but instead has an Agouti locus pattern other than white, masked by all the spotting. Even genetically white goats can be spotted!






واضع صورة سريعه لو شكك احدهم في وجود غنم اسود






http://www.freefoto.com/images/01/48/01_48_27---Black-Sheep_web.jpg

كان يعقوب يعمل بمثابة أجير عند حميه لابان ، واقترح أن يأخذ أجرته كل الغنم والمعز المرقط من بين ما تلده الغنم لكن لابان أخذ كل الذكور والإناث المخططة ولم يترك ليعقوب سوى التي لها لون واحد ، ولما كان يعقوب كغيره من الناس له خلفية ثقافية خاطئة ، أراد أن يؤثر على الغنم بوضع قضبان مرقطة أمامها حتى تتوحم عندها وبالتالي تلد له غنما مرقطة ، لكن هذا التصرف لا محل له من الصواب علميا ، لأنه لا تأثير لما تراه العين على الصفات الوراثية .
وما دامت الفكرة خاطئة فإن الله أراد أن يصحح اعتقاد يعقوب ويوضح له ولنا حقيقة علمية لم يتوصل العلم لها إلا حديثا فأراه حلما يوجه انتباهه إلى السبب الحقيقي الذي كان وراء ولادة الخرفان المرقطة والمخططة ، نقرأ في تكوين 10:31ـ13 قول يعقوب لزوجتيه " ..وحدث في وقت توحم الغنم أني رفعت عيني ونظرت في حلم وإذا الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ومنمرة وقال لي ملاك الله في الحلم يايعقوب فقلت هأنذا فقال ارفع عينيك وانظر جميع الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ومنمرة لأني قد رأيت كل مايصنع بك لابان ، أنا إله بيت إيل حيث مسحت عمودا حيث ندرت لي ندرا . الآن قم اخرج من هذه الأرض وارجع إلى أرض ميلادك


إنها حقيقة رائعة ومدهشة عندما نرى الله يصحح فكرة خاطئة لأحد رجاله ودون أن يوضح له السبب إنما لم يتركه في ضلاله ، لقد جعل الله له فحولا مرقطة تصعد على الإناث لتلد له غنما مرقطة ، ولم يكن للقضبان أدنى تأثير على هذه الصفات الوراثية لعلمه تعالى بأن الوراثة حتى للألوان هي من الأب والأم وليس من أي تأثير خارجي .
ونلفت انتباه القارئ أن هذا النص قد دون بحوالي 1700سنة قبل الميلاد ليعلن لنا بفضل الوحي الإلهي الأعتقادات الخاطئة عن خصائص الوراثة ويعطينا اعتقادا بديلا يؤيده العلم الحديث كل التأييد دون أدنى خطأ أو التباس . فالمجد وكل المجد لله تعالى الذي يرينا عجائبه في آياته وفي خلقه


واخيرا اضع تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري الرائع لهذا الموضوع



الأيات 25-34:

" 25 وحدث لما ولدت راحيل يوسف ان يعقوب قال للابان اصرفني لاذهب الى مكاني والى ارضي 26 اعطني نسائي واولادي الذين خدمتك بهم فاذهب لانك انت تعلم خدمتي التي خدمتك 27 فقال له لابان ليتني اجد نعمة في عينيك قد تفاءلت فباركني الرب بسببك 28 وقال عين لي اجرتك فاعطيك 29 فقال له انت تعلم ماذا خدمتك وماذا صارت مواشيك معي 30 لان ما كان لك قبلي قليل فقد اتسع الى كثير وباركك الرب في اثري والان متى اعمل انا ايضا لبيتي 31 فقال ماذا اعطيك فقال يعقوب لا تعطيني شيئا ان صنعت لي هذا الامر اعود ارعى غنمك واحفظها 32 اجتاز بين غنمك كلها اليوم واعزل انت منها كل شاة رقطاء وبلقاء وكل شاة سوداء بين الخرفان وبلقاء ورقطاء بين المعزى فيكون مثل ذلك اجرتي 33 ويشهد في بري يوم غد اذا جئت من اجل اجرتي قدامك كل ما ليس ارقط او ابلق بين المعزى واسود بين الخرفان فهو مسروق عندي 34 فقال لابان هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك "

نجد هنا يعقوب يود أن يعود إلي أرض الميعاد. وفي أية (27) نري كيف أن

يعقوب صار بركة لبيت لابان وان لابان أحس بهذا فكان يود لو بقي يعقوب معه حتي تستمر البركة. ثم نجد أن يعقوب ولابان يتفقان علي طريقة يأخذ بها يعقوب اجرته.

البلقاء: السواد والبياض موزعان علي السواء.	الرقطاء: سوداء يشوبها نقط بيضاء.















م الأتفاق علي أن يقسم القطيع إلي قسمين:

الأول:

ما هو أبيض وأسود فقط	 غالبا الغنم تكون بيضاء والماعز سوداء

الثاني:

ما هو (بلقاء ورقطاء)	 والمنقط هو النادر

والقسم الأول يستمر مع يعقوب يرعاه

والقسم الثاني يأخذه لابان معه ويبتعد مسيرة 3 أيام عن يعقوب، لمدة معينة من الزمن.






قبل لابان عرض يعقوب لأنه افترض أن القطيع الأبيض والأسود سيكون نتاجه غالباً أبيض وأسود وأن البلقاء والرقطاء فيه أي نصيب يعقوب المتفق عليه سيكون هو القليل. ولابان قبل العرض نتيجة جشعه وطمعه ظانا بهذا أنه سيخرج بنصيب الأسد. ولكن الله خيب ظن لابان وكان النصيب الأكبر ليعقوب فجاءت الغالبية بلقاء ورقطاء ونفهم من (10:31) أن الله هو الذي أوحي ليعقوب بهذه الفكرة أي أن تكون أجرته هي البلقاء والرقطاء. فالله كان ناوياً أن يعوضه عن أمانته وخدمته لخاله بأمانه كل هذا العمر والله كان يعرف جشع خاله وأنه سيخدعه مراراً فأرشده الله لهذه الخطة.

ولكن نجد يعقوب مرة اخري يسقط في الحلول البشرية والخداع والمكر. فنجده يقشر أعواد بعض النباتات حتي تبدو منقطة ويضعها أمام الغنم التي ستلد حينما يجد الغنم قوية. وهو إعتمد علي فكرة الوحم عند الإناث اللواتي يلدن. فحينما تتوحم الشاة التي ستلد وأمامها ألوان منقطة تكون الشاة المولودة منقطة. وهذه الفكرة موجودة حتي الأن ولكنها لم تثبت علمياً. فنجد أن كثرة الغنم المنقطة القوية التي صارت ليعقوب كانت نتيجة بركة الرب وليس لخداعات يعقوب. هي عدم إيمان وثقة في وعود الله الذي قال له أنه يبارك. وهذا حدث مرتين في حياة يعقوب. فالله وعد رفقة بأن كبير يستعبد لصغير. والله وعده بأنه سيبارك وفي المرة الأولي خدع أبوه إسحق ليضمن البركة والمرة الثانية خدع خاله لابان ليضمن بركة لنصيبه. وكان الله سيعطيه البركة في المرتين دون خداع! وما نتيجة الخداع؟ انه خدع مرتين الأولي في موضوع ليئة والثانية في موضوع يوسف!! " كما فعلت يفعل بك (عو 15)".

أية 30:

" 30 لان ما كان لك قبلي قليل فقد اتسع الى كثير وباركك الرب في اثري والان متى اعمل انا ايضا لبيتي "

لقد زاد قطيع لابان من قطيع صغير تقوده راحيل إلي قطعان يفصل بينهما مسيرة 3 أيام أي حوالي 65 كيلو متر. وهذه المسافة دليل ضخامة قطعان لابان.

أية 32:

" 32 اجتاز بين غنمك كلها اليوم واعزل انت منها كل شاة رقطاء وبلقاء وكل شاة سوداء بين الخرفان وبلقاء ورقطاء بين المعزى فيكون مثل ذلك اجرتي "

أجتاز بين غنمك … وأعزل أنت: أي الأثنين يمران سوياً لكن لابان هو الذي يعزل ويختار ويشرف علي عملية الفصل ليضمن حقه. فيكون مثل ذلك أجرتي: أي بعد عزل كل ما هو بلقاء ورقطاء يبقي ما هو أبيض وما هو أسود. وناتج هذا القطيع الأبيض والأسود كل ما يوجد فيه من بلق ورقط مثل الذي عزله لابان يكون من نصيب يعقوب.

أية 33:

" 33 ويشهد في بري يوم غد اذا جئت من اجل اجرتي قدامك كل ما ليس ارقط او ابلق بين المعزى واسود بين الخرفان فهو مسروق عندي "

يشهد في بري: صيغة قسم والمعني ان بره وشرفه يشهدان له أو عليه أن حاول أن يغير أجرته التي عينها لنفسه. فهو مسروق عندي: كل ما ليس له هذه الصفات يكون مختلساً منك.

أية 34:

" 34 فقال لابان هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك "

هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك: لابان وافق ظانا أنه الفائز في هذه الصفقة فالمنقط نادر.

 أية 37:

" 37 فاخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى ولوز ودلب وقشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان "

اللبني: نبات له لبن كالعسل يسمي الميعة. والدلب: نبات يوجد في السهول وعلي شواطيء الأنهار. ويعقوب وضع هذه الأعواد بعد أن قشرها في المساقي أمام الغنم حين كانت تأتي لتشرب. والله وعده بالبركة حين أرشده لإختيار المنقطة ولكنه لم يرشده لهذه الخدعة.

أية 41:

" 41 وحدث كلما توحمت الغنم القوية ان يعقوب وضع القضبان امام عيون الغنم في الاجران لتتوحم بين القضبان "

نلاحظ أن يعقوب كان يصنع هذا مع الغنم القوية ليكون نصيبه قوياً ولا يصنع هذا مع الضعيفة فتكون البيضاء نصيب لابان هي الضعيفة.

أية 43:

" 43 فاتسع الرجل كثيرا جدا وكان له غنم كثير وجوار وعبيد وجمال وحمير "

إتسع الرجل كثيراً جداً: ليس بسبب الخدعة ولكن لأن الله يريد ان يباركه.



الأعواد المقشرة





مل الله مع كل انسان . هل عندك ضيقه ماديه او اجتماعيه او مشكله وكل الحلول مقفوله ؟

هل تشعر بان الاخرين خدعوك سرقوا نصيبك او مجهودك او ميراثك ؟

الاجابه

الله هو القادر ان يعوضك قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب

طالب بحقك بالطرق الشرعيه زي ما يعقوب طالب لابان

متحاولش تخدع باسليب خفيه لا تشاكل هذا الدهر

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 19


لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَانًا لِلْغَضَبِ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ


سفر المزامير 55: 23


وَأَنْتَ يَا اَللهُ تُحَدِّرُهُمْ إِلَى جُبِّ الْهَلاَكِ. رِجَالُ الدِّمَاءِ وَالْغِشِّ لاَ يَنْصُفُونَ أَيَّامَهُمْ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ.






والمجد لله دائما​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل الغنم يتوحم؟
​Holy_bible_1

الغنم يتوحم

الشبهة

هذا ما ورد فى سفر التكوين -الاصحاح 20 ، الاعداد 37 و 38 و 39 

37 فأخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى ولوز ودلب وقشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان . 

38 واوقف القضبان التي قشرها في الاجران في مساقي الماء حيث كانت الغنم تجيء لتشرب . تجاه الغنم . لتتوحم عند مجيئها لتشرب . 

39 فتوحّمت الغنم عند القضبان وولدت الغنم مخطّطات ورقطا وبلقا .

والمقصود بالوحم الغثيان والقيء المتكرر الذي يصيب الحامل . ومع أن الوحم تشتد أعراضه في ساعات الصباح الأولى إلا أنه قد يحدث في أي وقت من ساعات اليوم .
إلا أنه عِلمياً لا وجود لَه يَقول الأستاذ الدكتور مَحمد العَطري بِمُستَشفى المَطَريَة التعليمي أن الوَحَم كَلِمَة دارِجَة و لَيسَت مُصطَلَح عِلمي , و هو غَير مَعروف عِند الحيوانات بِشكل علمي أيضاً , إلا تُعَد هذه سَقطَة عِلميَة أخرى في الكِتاب المُقَدَس؟

فهل الآغنام تتوحم و يتحقق توحمها ؟؟



ملخص الشبهة

هل الغنم يتوحم ؟

وما دخل قضبان يعقوب ؟

الرد

Gen 30:39

(SVD) فَتَوَحَّمَتِ الْغَنَمُ عِنْدَ الْقُضْبَانِ وَوَلَدَتِ الْغَنَمُ مُخَطَّطَاتٍ وَرُقْطا وَبُلْقا.

وقد يعتقد البعض ان الترجمه العربية غير دقيقة ولكن بالنظر في معاجم اللغة عن معني التوحم
لسان العرب
وَحِمَت المرأَة تَوْحَم وَحَماً إِذا اشتَهت شيئاً على حَبَلِها، وهي تَحِمُ، والاسم الوِحامُ والوَحام، وليس الوِحامُ إِلا في شَهْوة الحَبَل خاصَّة.
اي ان الكلمة لها معنيان
الاول هو اشتهاء اشياء اثناء الحمل
ثانيا اشتهاء الحمل نفسه

المعجم : تاج العروس
المؤلف : مرتضى الزبيدي
قال الليث الوحام من الدواب أن تستصعب عند الحمل- ويم حر شديد
والوحم : الحرارة والشهوة والاحتراق في الجوف

المعجم : القاموس المحيط
المؤلف : الفيروز آبادي
(والوَحَمُ) محرَّكةً أيضاً اسْمٌ لِما يُشْتَهَى وشَهْوةُ النِكاحِ والشَّهْوةُ في كلِّ شيءٍ وحفيفُ الطَّيرِ

واوضح شي اولا ان التوحم غير الوحمه
فالوَحمَة عِبارَة عَن تَغيرات غَير عاديَة تَحدُث في التَخليق لِبَعض الأنسِجَة و مِن المُمكِن أن تُصيب نَسيجاً م في الجِلد , فَقد نَجِد لِلوَحمَة لَون أحمَر , فَتَكون نَتيجَة خَلل ما أثناء تَخليق الأوعيَة الدَمويَة و تتكاثر بِشَكل غَير عادي في مكان ما أو نَتيجَة خَلل ف الخلايا المُلوَنَة فَتَكُر في مَنطِقَة ما فَتعطينا الوحمَة

ولو كانت اللغة غير واضحة دعنا نقراها بلغات اخري مثل
الانجليزية



Gen 30:39

(ASV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and the flocks brought forth ringstreaked, speckled, and spotted.

(BBE) And because of this, the flock gave birth to young which were marked with bands of colour.

(Bishops) And the sheepe conceaued before the roddes, & brought foorth lambes ryngstraked, spotted, and partie.

(CEV) in front of the branches, and their young were spotted and speckled.

(Darby) And the flock was ardent before the rods; and the flock brought forth ringstraked, speckled, and spotted.

(DRB) And it came to pass, that in the very heat of coition, the sheep beheld the rods, and brought forth spotted, and of divers colours, and speckled.

(ESV) the flocks bred in front of the sticks and so the flocks brought forth striped, speckled, and spotted.

(Geneva) And the sheepe were in heate before the rods, and afterward brought forth yong of partie colour, and with small and great spots.

(GNB) So when the goats bred in front of the branches, they produced young that were streaked, speckled, and spotted.

(GW) they mated in front of the branches. Then they gave birth to young that were striped, speckled, or spotted.


(JPS) And the flocks conceived at the sight of the rods, and the flocks brought forth streaked, speckled, and spotted.

(KJV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and brought forth cattle ringstraked, speckled, and spotted.

(LITV) And the flocks were in heat before the rods and bore striped, speckled and spotted offspring.

(MKJV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and brought forth striped cattle, speckled, and spotted.

(RV) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and the flocks brought forth ringstraked, speckled, and spotted.



(Webster) And the flocks conceived before the rods, and brought forth cattle ring-streaked, speckled, and spotted.

(YLT) and the flocks conceive at the rods, and the flock beareth ring-streaked, speckled, and spotted ones.


والغالبية العظمي استخدموا كلمة

Conceive = وقت الحمل ( اي وقت الجماع)

Heat of Coition = حرارة الجماع

Bred = تكاثر

Mate = التكاثر

Ardent = حماسة ( قبل الجماع )

وبهذا يتاكد ان الكلمة تعني وقت عملية التكاثر وليس كما يتخيلها الاخرين بمعني شهوة الاكل اثناء الحمل



والكلمة المستخدمة في الترجمه السبعينية

(LXX) ἐγκισσήσωσιν τὰ πρόβατα εἰς τὰς ῥάβδους· καὶ ἔτικτον τὰ πρόβατα διάλευκα καὶ ποικίλα καὶ σποδοειδῆ ῥαντά.
egkissēsōsin ta probata eis tas rabdous kai etikton ta probata dialeuka kai poikila kai spodoeidē ranta

30:39 So the cattle conceived at the rods, and the cattle brought forth [young] speckled, and streaked and spotted with ash-coloured [spots].

ايجكسيسوسين تا بروباتا ايس تاس رابدوس

وايضا الفلجات اللاتيني

(Vulgate) factumque est ut in ipso calore coitus oves intuerentur virgas et parerent maculosa et varia et diverso colore respersa

اي جماع



النسخ العبري

اولا نسخة الماسوريتك

לט  וַיֶּחֱמוּ הַצֹּאן, אֶל-הַמַּקְלוֹת; וַתֵּלַדְןָ הַצֹּאן, עֲקֻדִּים נְקֻדִּים וּטְלֻאִים.
39 And the flocks conceived at the sight of the rods, and the flocks brought forth streaked, speckled, and spotted.
39 wayyeḥĕmû haṣṣō’n ’el-hammaqəlwōṯ watēlaḏənā haṣṣō’n ‘ăqudîm nəqudîm ûṭəlu’îm:

وتاتي كلمة يحام بمعني اخصاب

................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
ויחמו הצאן אל־המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
וַיֶּחֱמ֥וּ הַצֹּ֖אן אֶל־הַמַּקְלֹ֑ות וַתֵּלַ֣דְןָ הַצֹּ֔אן עֲקֻדִּ֥ים נְקֻדִּ֖ים וּטְלֻאִֽים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
ויחמו הצאן אל־המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)
................................................................................ 
וַיֶּחֱמוּ הַצֹּאן אֶל־הַמַּקְלֹות וַתֵּלַדְןָ הַצֹּאן עֲקֻדִּים נְקֻדִּים וּטְלֻאִים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
לט ויחמו הצאן אל המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים
................................................................................ 
בראשית 30:39 Hebrew Bible
................................................................................ 
ויחמו הצאן אל המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃


(HOT) ויחמו הצאן אל־המקלות ותלדן הצאן עקדים נקדים וטלאים׃

قاموس سترونج

H3179
יחם 
יָחַם ‎ yâcham 
yaw-kham‘ 
A primitive root; Probably to be hot; figuratively to conceive: - get heat, be hot, conceive, be warm.

قاموس برون العبري

H3179
יחם
yâcham
BDB Definition:
1) to be hot, conceive
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to be hot, become hot
1a2) to mate (of animals)
1a3) to be or become hot (figuratively of anger)
1b) (Piel)
1b1) to conceive (sexually)
1b2) to be in heat (of animals)
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root
Same Word by TWOT Number: 860
قاموس بابيليون
יחם

Babylon Hebrew-English

יוחם

v. be in heat 
 להתיחם (>>להתייחם)

v. be in heat 
 ליחם (>>לייחם)

v. to rut; excite sexually 


قاموس ديفيد ايلون

excite sexually





اي كلمة يحام بمعني الجماع كاستخدام اساسي وايضا بمعني سخونه

ولذلك اتت اربع مرات في الانجيل بمعني سخونة وستة مرات بمعني جماع

conceive, 4
Gen_30:38, Gen_30:41 (2), Psa_51:5
conceived, 2
Gen_30:39, Gen_31:10
hot, 2
Deu_19:6, Eze_24:11
heat, 1
1Ki_1:1
warm, 1
Ecc_4:11






وبعد ان اتضح ان معني الكلمة هو التكاثر او وقت الجماع وليس كما فهمها البعض بانه اشتهاء اشياء للاكل وقت الحمل

يكون اجابة السؤال واضحه وهو نعم الغنم مثل باقي الثدييات تتوحم اي تتكاثر



ولكن ما علاقة الذي فعله يعقوب بلون الغنم ؟

ولهذا يجب ان ندرس الاعداد بدقة



30: 25 و حدث لما ولدت راحيل يوسف ان يعقوب قال للابان اصرفني لاذهب الى مكاني و الى ارضي

30: 26 اعطني نسائي و اولادي الذين خدمتك بهم فاذهب لانك انت تعلم خدمتي التي خدمتك

30: 27 فقال له لابان ليتني اجد نعمة في عينيك قد تفاءلت فباركني الرب بسببك

30: 28 و قال عين لي اجرتك فاعطيك

30: 29 فقال له انت تعلم ماذا خدمتك و ماذا صارت مواشيك معي

30: 30 لان ما كان لك قبلي قليل فقد اتسع الى كثير و باركك الرب في اثري و الان متى اعمل انا ايضا لبيتي

30: 31 فقال ماذا اعطيك فقال يعقوب لا تعطيني شيئا ان صنعت لي هذا الامر اعود ارعى غنمك و احفظها

30: 32 اجتاز بين غنمك كلها اليوم و اعزل انت منها كل شاة رقطاء و بلقاء و كل شاة سوداء بين الخرفان و بلقاء و رقطاء بين المعزى فيكون مثل ذلك اجرتي

30: 33 و يشهد في بري يوم غد اذا جئت من اجل اجرتي قدامك كل ما ليس ارقط او ابلق بين المعزى و اسود بين الخرفان فهو مسروق عندي

30: 34 فقال لابان هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك

30: 35 فعزل في ذلك اليوم التيوس المخططة و البلقاء و كل العناز الرقطاء و البلقاء كل ما فيه بياض و كل اسود بين الخرفان و دفعها الى ايدي بنيه

30: 36 و جعل مسيرة ثلاثة ايام بينه و بين يعقوب و كان يعقوب يرعى غنم لابان الباقية

30: 37 فاخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى و لوز و دلب و قشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان

30: 38 و اوقف القضبان التي قشرها في الاجران في مساقي الماء حيث كانت الغنم تجيء لتشرب تجاه الغنم لتتوحم عند مجيئها لتشرب

30: 39 فتوحمت الغنم عند القضبان و ولدت الغنم مخططات و رقطا و بلقا

30: 40 و افرز يعقوب الخرفان و جعل وجوه الغنم الى المخطط و كل اسود بين غنم لابان و جعل له قطعانا وحده و لم يجعلها مع غنم لابان

30: 41 و حدث كلما توحمت الغنم القوية ان يعقوب وضع القضبان امام عيون الغنم في الاجران لتتوحم بين القضبان

30: 42 و حين استضعفت الغنم لم يضعها فصارت الضعيفة للابان و القوية ليعقوب

30: 43 فاتسع الرجل كثيرا جدا و كان له غنم كثير و جوار و عبيد و جمال و حمير



وتوضح الاعداد لنا قصه متسلسله

بدا يعقوب بان يتفكر في الرجوع الي ارضه ولابان بدا يرفض لانه حصل علي بركه كبيره بسبب يعقوب وساله عن اجرته وهنا ذكر يعقوب فكرة اخذ الرقطاء والبلقاء من الماعز والسوداء من الغنم ولكن لابان المخادع ايضا قرر فصل الغنم الاسود والماعز المخطط والارقط واعطاه لبنيه وابعدهم مسيرة ثلاث ايام لكي لا يلتقوا وترك غنمه هو في يد يعقوب اعتقادا منه ان اي شئ في يد يعقوب سيكون مبارك ويزداد وهذه ليست الخديعة الوحيده للابان (31: 7 و اما ابوكما فغدر بي و غير اجرتي عشر مرات لكن الله لم يسمح له ان يصنع بي شرا ) وفي هذا الوقت اتي يعقوب بفكرة وضع العيدان المقشرة اعتقادا منه انها ثتؤثر حسب معتقدات ذلك الزمن ولكنه اعتقاد خاطئ لان البركه ليعقوب صدرت من عند رب المجد

ولكن نقطه هامه وهي من اين اتت فكرة اخذ الاغنام السوداء النادره والماعز الرقطاء القليلة كاجره ؟

ونجد الاجابه عليها في الاصحاح 31

31: 10 و حدث في وقت توحم الغنم اني رفعت عيني و نظرت في حلم و اذا الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة و رقطاء و منمرة

31: 11 و قال لي ملاك الله في الحلم يا يعقوب فقلت هانذا

31: 12 فقال ارفع عينيك و انظر جميع الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة و رقطاء و منمرة لاني قد رايت كل ما يصنع بك لابان

اذا فالفكره اتت ليعقوب من الحلم وهو وعد لكن يعقوب الذي كان دائما يعتمد علي ذراعه البشري وليس علي الرب ايضا تدخل في هذا الامر واخترع فكرة الاعواد المقشرة التي ليس لها اي تاثير ولكن من الناحية الوراثية نجد الاتي

الاغنام اللون يتحكم به الصفات السائدة

Homozygous

Heterozygous

الغنم الاسود

http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/2.jpg

ابيض نقي + ابيض نقي = 4 ابيض نقي = 4 ابيض اللون

ابيض نقي + ابيض هجين = 2 ابيض نقي + 2 ابيض هجين = 4 ابيض اللون

ابيض هجين + ابيض هجين = 1 ابيض نقي + 2 ابيض هجين + 1 اسود نقي = 3 ابيض + 1 اسود اللون

ابيض نقي + اسود نقي = 4 ابيض هجين = 4 ابيض اللون

ابيض هجين + اسود نقي = 2 ابيض هجين + 2 اسود نقي = 2 ابيض اللون + 2 اسود اللون

اسود نقي + اسود نقي = 4 اسود نقي = 4 اسود اللون

17 ابيض اللون و 7 اسود اللون

اولا الغنم الاسود

صفة متنحية نادرة اي يجب ان تكون نقية وبهذا اخذهم لابان فكان نتيجة تزاوجهم ايضا غنم اسود نقي فقط

ولنرمز الي اللون الاسود برمز

B

والابيض

W

BB + BB

B B B B

BB BB BB BB

اي تنتج اسود فقط كلها



اما الاغنام التي مع يعقوب فغالبيتها هجينة

BW

فتكون

WB + WB

W B W B



WW W B WB BB





فتكون النتيجه واحده بيضاء نقية واثنين مهجنين يزاوجهم يعقوب مرة اخري وواحده سوداء تذهب الي لابان لتعزل مع باقي الغنم الاسود فتنتج اسود فقط ونجد بذلك كل انتاج لابان اسود وبذلك لو انتج لا بان اربع سود ينتج يعقوب واحده سوداء واثنين مهجنين سينتجوا اسود وواحده بيضاء للابان

وبهذا يصبح خمسه ليعقوب واثنين مهجنين سينتجوا ليعقوب وواحده للابان

ودليل ما اقوله صحيح هو

Biological origin

In sheep, whiteness is not albinism but a dominant gene that actively switches color production off. As a result, sheep blackness is recessive, and if a white ram and a white ewe are parents of a black lamb, both must be heterozygous for black, and then there is a 25% chance that the lamb will be black. A recent study done by the Agricultural University of Norway, and the Vollum Institute of the Oregon Health Sciences University believe the black color is created by an allele E D at the extension locus.[4]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_sheep

ولتسهيل الامر

يعقوب معه هجين

ابيض هجين + ابيض هجين = ثلاثة بيض + 1 سوداء تذهب الي نصيب يعقوب

الجيل التالي

ينتج سته ابيض واثنين سود

الجيل الثالث ينتج 9 ابيض وثلاث اسود ثم 12 و 6 ليعقوب وهذا نصيب لابان 12 فقط



اما يعقوب

اسود نقي + اسود نقي = 4 اسود نقي + واحده من لا بان = 5 اسود

الجيل التالي 5 ينتجوا 10 + 2 = 12

الجيل الثالث ينتج اربعه وعشرين + 3 = 27 ينتجوا 54 + 6 = 60 وهذا نصيب يعقوب



فخطة لابان الشريره اتت ثمارها عليه لو لم يكن يفصل الاغنام لكان استمرة نسبة الاغنام السوداء قليلة جدا

Complementary genes - الجينات المتكاملة:- 
وهي جينات تتفاعل فيما بينها لإظهار الصفة الوراثية، بمعني أن كلاً من الوالدين يشارك في ظهور الصفة، حيث يتحكم كل زوج من الجينات في إنتاج إنزيم معين يعمل على ظهور الصفة، كما يعني أن غياب أحد الجينين السائدين تؤدي إلى عدم ظهور الصفة. بمعنى آخر فإن ظهور الصفة يرتبط بوجود جينين سائدين مختلفين (جين من كل والد) حيث يكون أحدهما مسئول عن الصفة، والآخر مسئول عن إنتاج الإنزيم المطلوب. ولذلك سميت جينات متكاملة



بالنسبة للماعز فالصفات هنا لايوجد فيها سائد ومتنحي ولكن كل جين يعبر عن نفسه كصفات متكامله



الاسود B

الابيض W

بلقاء A

رقطاء L

اي ماعز اسود نقي واسود نقي ينتج اسود نقي = 4

اي ماعز ابيض نقي وابيض نقي ينتج ابيض نقي = 4

اي ماعز ابيض نقي واسود نقي ينتج هجين بين اللونين = 4 هجين

اي ارقط نقي وارقط نقي ينتج اربعه ارقط نقي = 4

اي مخطط نقي ومخطط نقي ينتج مخطط نقي = 4

اي هجين ارقط مع هجين ارقط ينتج = 1 اسود + 3 ارقط

اي هجين مخطط مع هجين مخطط = 1 اسود + 3 مخطط

اي هجين ارقط مع هجين مخطط = 1 اسود + 3 ارقط مخطط

اي هجين ارقط مع نقي ارقط = 4 ارقط

اي هجين مخطط مع نقي مخطط = 4 مخطط

اي هجين ارقط مع نقي مخطط = 2 ارقط مخطط + 2 مخطط

اي هجين مخطط مع نقي ارقط = 2 ارقط مخطط + 2 ارقط

ولا زال الاحتمالات كثيره لكن كلها تؤدي الي كثرة الارقط والمخطط وقلة الاسود

تقريبا 11 في مقابل 25 مختلف

وقد يقول احدهم لكن لابان كان يعزل النقي الاسود ولكن لدقة التعبير الالهي نلاحظ الاتي انه في موضوع الماعز فهو غير الاجرة عدة مرات (31: 8 ان قال هكذا الرقط تكون اجرتك ولدت كل الغنم رقطا و ان قال هكذا المخططة تكون اجرتك ولدت كل الغنم مخططة ) فادي الي استمرارية التهجين لصالح يعقوب

لانه ارقط فيعيد المخططة التي اكثر من نصفها هجين الي الاسود فتبدا في انتاج ارقط ومخطط ايضا ويبارك الرب الارقط فيغير العكس فيزيد المخطط وهكذا

ونتيجته وايضا عمل الله في البركه تزايد الغنم الاسود جدا وايضا الماعز الارقط والمخطط



وهذا باختصار لاربع انواع فقط لكن لو تكلمنا بالتفصيل في موضوع الماعز فسيكون الموضوع في غاية من التعقيد وهو ملخص في الجدول التالي لمن يريد

http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/3.pdf

ولو اصبح ميراث لابان الاسود او الابيض فقط فنسبته قليلة جدا في هذا التنوع والاحتملات الكثيره جدا التي ضد لابان وفي فائدة يعقوب



ولمن يريد المزيد اضع جدول الاسباب للالوان

Symbol
Name
Number of known goat alleles
Biochemical effects
Phenotypic effects
A
Agouti
21 +
Controls amount and distribution of phaeomelanin and eumelanin
Produces overall color pattern of the animal
B
Brown
4
Affects production of tyrosinase-related protein, an enzyme used to produce eumelanin
Produces chocolate-brown pigment in areas that would otherwise be black.
C
Chinchilla or albino
?-may not be a factor
Affects synthesis of tyrosinase, an enzyme used to produce phaeomelanin and eumelanin
Responsible for albinism (very rare in the goat) and some light-colored pigmentation. May be responsible for a color dilution similar to cremello in the horse, but not proven in goats.
D
Dilution
?-may not be a factor
Reduces the number of melanocytes deposited in the hair shafts (It is also possible that the effects of this gene are due to changes in eumelanin synthesis)
Dilutes black pigment to blue or grey and tan to cream. Effects in the goat not ********ed.
E
Extension
3 are common in other mammals, but may not be a factor in goat coloration
Interacts with the agouti locus to affect expression of phaeomelanin and eumelanin
In most mammals, alleles at the Extension locus cause black coat areas to become yellow or red. May be responsible for “extension red” or “recessive red"
S
Spotting
8+
Affects deposition of melanocytes- areas where none are deposited are white
Produces white spots


Sources of Goat Color Patterns

Before continuing, it's important to note that there are actually two very important components of the overall color of a goat. The first is the color pattern produced by the Agouti locus, discussed below, possibly modified by B, E or other modifier genes as discussed below. These color patterns include solid red, black, chocolate and tan, plus the familiar patterns such as buckskin and chamoisee. The second factor is spotting and other color modifications such as moon spots and roaning that cover the original Agouti locus pattern. Genetically, an animal that is buckskin with so much white spotting that it's difficult to determine the animal's pattern is every bit as much a buckskin as the animal with no white spotting at all. Spotting can be thought of as "paint" that covers the Agouti locus patterns.

Because of this, it's important to keep in mind that there are actually two ways to produce a goat that appears to be white. The first is goats that are genetically white, as discussed under the Agouti locus. These goats are often, especially when their hair grows out, noted to be a very light cream. The second way of producing a white goat is an animal that is so extensively spotted as to appear entirely white. It must be remembered that if an animal that appears all-white has only a few spots of color, that animal is not genetically white, but instead has an Agouti locus pattern other than white, masked by all the spotting. Even genetically white goats can be spotted!






واضع صورة سريعه لو شكك احدهم في وجود غنم اسود






http://www.freefoto.com/images/01/48/01_48_27---Black-Sheep_web.jpg

كان يعقوب يعمل بمثابة أجير عند حميه لابان ، واقترح أن يأخذ أجرته كل الغنم والمعز المرقط من بين ما تلده الغنم لكن لابان أخذ كل الذكور والإناث المخططة ولم يترك ليعقوب سوى التي لها لون واحد ، ولما كان يعقوب كغيره من الناس له خلفية ثقافية خاطئة ، أراد أن يؤثر على الغنم بوضع قضبان مرقطة أمامها حتى تتوحم عندها وبالتالي تلد له غنما مرقطة ، لكن هذا التصرف لا محل له من الصواب علميا ، لأنه لا تأثير لما تراه العين على الصفات الوراثية .
وما دامت الفكرة خاطئة فإن الله أراد أن يصحح اعتقاد يعقوب ويوضح له ولنا حقيقة علمية لم يتوصل العلم لها إلا حديثا فأراه حلما يوجه انتباهه إلى السبب الحقيقي الذي كان وراء ولادة الخرفان المرقطة والمخططة ، نقرأ في تكوين 10:31ـ13 قول يعقوب لزوجتيه " ..وحدث في وقت توحم الغنم أني رفعت عيني ونظرت في حلم وإذا الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ومنمرة وقال لي ملاك الله في الحلم يايعقوب فقلت هأنذا فقال ارفع عينيك وانظر جميع الفحول الصاعدة على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ومنمرة لأني قد رأيت كل مايصنع بك لابان ، أنا إله بيت إيل حيث مسحت عمودا حيث ندرت لي ندرا . الآن قم اخرج من هذه الأرض وارجع إلى أرض ميلادك


إنها حقيقة رائعة ومدهشة عندما نرى الله يصحح فكرة خاطئة لأحد رجاله ودون أن يوضح له السبب إنما لم يتركه في ضلاله ، لقد جعل الله له فحولا مرقطة تصعد على الإناث لتلد له غنما مرقطة ، ولم يكن للقضبان أدنى تأثير على هذه الصفات الوراثية لعلمه تعالى بأن الوراثة حتى للألوان هي من الأب والأم وليس من أي تأثير خارجي .
ونلفت انتباه القارئ أن هذا النص قد دون بحوالي 1700سنة قبل الميلاد ليعلن لنا بفضل الوحي الإلهي الأعتقادات الخاطئة عن خصائص الوراثة ويعطينا اعتقادا بديلا يؤيده العلم الحديث كل التأييد دون أدنى خطأ أو التباس . فالمجد وكل المجد لله تعالى الذي يرينا عجائبه في آياته وفي خلقه


واخيرا اضع تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري الرائع لهذا الموضوع



الأيات 25-34:

" 25 وحدث لما ولدت راحيل يوسف ان يعقوب قال للابان اصرفني لاذهب الى مكاني والى ارضي 26 اعطني نسائي واولادي الذين خدمتك بهم فاذهب لانك انت تعلم خدمتي التي خدمتك 27 فقال له لابان ليتني اجد نعمة في عينيك قد تفاءلت فباركني الرب بسببك 28 وقال عين لي اجرتك فاعطيك 29 فقال له انت تعلم ماذا خدمتك وماذا صارت مواشيك معي 30 لان ما كان لك قبلي قليل فقد اتسع الى كثير وباركك الرب في اثري والان متى اعمل انا ايضا لبيتي 31 فقال ماذا اعطيك فقال يعقوب لا تعطيني شيئا ان صنعت لي هذا الامر اعود ارعى غنمك واحفظها 32 اجتاز بين غنمك كلها اليوم واعزل انت منها كل شاة رقطاء وبلقاء وكل شاة سوداء بين الخرفان وبلقاء ورقطاء بين المعزى فيكون مثل ذلك اجرتي 33 ويشهد في بري يوم غد اذا جئت من اجل اجرتي قدامك كل ما ليس ارقط او ابلق بين المعزى واسود بين الخرفان فهو مسروق عندي 34 فقال لابان هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك "

نجد هنا يعقوب يود أن يعود إلي أرض الميعاد. وفي أية (27) نري كيف أن

يعقوب صار بركة لبيت لابان وان لابان أحس بهذا فكان يود لو بقي يعقوب معه حتي تستمر البركة. ثم نجد أن يعقوب ولابان يتفقان علي طريقة يأخذ بها يعقوب اجرته.

البلقاء: السواد والبياض موزعان علي السواء.	الرقطاء: سوداء يشوبها نقط بيضاء.















م الأتفاق علي أن يقسم القطيع إلي قسمين:

الأول:

ما هو أبيض وأسود فقط	 غالبا الغنم تكون بيضاء والماعز سوداء

الثاني:

ما هو (بلقاء ورقطاء)	 والمنقط هو النادر

والقسم الأول يستمر مع يعقوب يرعاه

والقسم الثاني يأخذه لابان معه ويبتعد مسيرة 3 أيام عن يعقوب، لمدة معينة من الزمن.






قبل لابان عرض يعقوب لأنه افترض أن القطيع الأبيض والأسود سيكون نتاجه غالباً أبيض وأسود وأن البلقاء والرقطاء فيه أي نصيب يعقوب المتفق عليه سيكون هو القليل. ولابان قبل العرض نتيجة جشعه وطمعه ظانا بهذا أنه سيخرج بنصيب الأسد. ولكن الله خيب ظن لابان وكان النصيب الأكبر ليعقوب فجاءت الغالبية بلقاء ورقطاء ونفهم من (10:31) أن الله هو الذي أوحي ليعقوب بهذه الفكرة أي أن تكون أجرته هي البلقاء والرقطاء. فالله كان ناوياً أن يعوضه عن أمانته وخدمته لخاله بأمانه كل هذا العمر والله كان يعرف جشع خاله وأنه سيخدعه مراراً فأرشده الله لهذه الخطة.

ولكن نجد يعقوب مرة اخري يسقط في الحلول البشرية والخداع والمكر. فنجده يقشر أعواد بعض النباتات حتي تبدو منقطة ويضعها أمام الغنم التي ستلد حينما يجد الغنم قوية. وهو إعتمد علي فكرة الوحم عند الإناث اللواتي يلدن. فحينما تتوحم الشاة التي ستلد وأمامها ألوان منقطة تكون الشاة المولودة منقطة. وهذه الفكرة موجودة حتي الأن ولكنها لم تثبت علمياً. فنجد أن كثرة الغنم المنقطة القوية التي صارت ليعقوب كانت نتيجة بركة الرب وليس لخداعات يعقوب. هي عدم إيمان وثقة في وعود الله الذي قال له أنه يبارك. وهذا حدث مرتين في حياة يعقوب. فالله وعد رفقة بأن كبير يستعبد لصغير. والله وعده بأنه سيبارك وفي المرة الأولي خدع أبوه إسحق ليضمن البركة والمرة الثانية خدع خاله لابان ليضمن بركة لنصيبه. وكان الله سيعطيه البركة في المرتين دون خداع! وما نتيجة الخداع؟ انه خدع مرتين الأولي في موضوع ليئة والثانية في موضوع يوسف!! " كما فعلت يفعل بك (عو 15)".

أية 30:

" 30 لان ما كان لك قبلي قليل فقد اتسع الى كثير وباركك الرب في اثري والان متى اعمل انا ايضا لبيتي "

لقد زاد قطيع لابان من قطيع صغير تقوده راحيل إلي قطعان يفصل بينهما مسيرة 3 أيام أي حوالي 65 كيلو متر. وهذه المسافة دليل ضخامة قطعان لابان.

أية 32:

" 32 اجتاز بين غنمك كلها اليوم واعزل انت منها كل شاة رقطاء وبلقاء وكل شاة سوداء بين الخرفان وبلقاء ورقطاء بين المعزى فيكون مثل ذلك اجرتي "

أجتاز بين غنمك … وأعزل أنت: أي الأثنين يمران سوياً لكن لابان هو الذي يعزل ويختار ويشرف علي عملية الفصل ليضمن حقه. فيكون مثل ذلك أجرتي: أي بعد عزل كل ما هو بلقاء ورقطاء يبقي ما هو أبيض وما هو أسود. وناتج هذا القطيع الأبيض والأسود كل ما يوجد فيه من بلق ورقط مثل الذي عزله لابان يكون من نصيب يعقوب.

أية 33:

" 33 ويشهد في بري يوم غد اذا جئت من اجل اجرتي قدامك كل ما ليس ارقط او ابلق بين المعزى واسود بين الخرفان فهو مسروق عندي "

يشهد في بري: صيغة قسم والمعني ان بره وشرفه يشهدان له أو عليه أن حاول أن يغير أجرته التي عينها لنفسه. فهو مسروق عندي: كل ما ليس له هذه الصفات يكون مختلساً منك.

أية 34:

" 34 فقال لابان هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك "

هوذا ليكن بحسب كلامك: لابان وافق ظانا أنه الفائز في هذه الصفقة فالمنقط نادر.

 أية 37:

" 37 فاخذ يعقوب لنفسه قضبانا خضرا من لبنى ولوز ودلب وقشر فيها خطوطا بيضا كاشطا عن البياض الذي على القضبان "

اللبني: نبات له لبن كالعسل يسمي الميعة. والدلب: نبات يوجد في السهول وعلي شواطيء الأنهار. ويعقوب وضع هذه الأعواد بعد أن قشرها في المساقي أمام الغنم حين كانت تأتي لتشرب. والله وعده بالبركة حين أرشده لإختيار المنقطة ولكنه لم يرشده لهذه الخدعة.

أية 41:

" 41 وحدث كلما توحمت الغنم القوية ان يعقوب وضع القضبان امام عيون الغنم في الاجران لتتوحم بين القضبان "

نلاحظ أن يعقوب كان يصنع هذا مع الغنم القوية ليكون نصيبه قوياً ولا يصنع هذا مع الضعيفة فتكون البيضاء نصيب لابان هي الضعيفة.

أية 43:

" 43 فاتسع الرجل كثيرا جدا وكان له غنم كثير وجوار وعبيد وجمال وحمير "

إتسع الرجل كثيراً جداً: ليس بسبب الخدعة ولكن لأن الله يريد ان يباركه.



الأعواد المقشرة





مل الله مع كل انسان . هل عندك ضيقه ماديه او اجتماعيه او مشكله وكل الحلول مقفوله ؟

هل تشعر بان الاخرين خدعوك سرقوا نصيبك او مجهودك او ميراثك ؟

الاجابه

الله هو القادر ان يعوضك قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب

طالب بحقك بالطرق الشرعيه زي ما يعقوب طالب لابان

متحاولش تخدع باسليب خفيه لا تشاكل هذا الدهر

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 19


لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَانًا لِلْغَضَبِ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ


سفر المزامير 55: 23


وَأَنْتَ يَا اَللهُ تُحَدِّرُهُمْ إِلَى جُبِّ الْهَلاَكِ. رِجَالُ الدِّمَاءِ وَالْغِشِّ لاَ يَنْصُفُونَ أَيَّامَهُمْ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ.






والمجد لله دائما​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*ضربة برص الجدران * 
*Holy_bible_1*
*الشبهة * 


 
*يتحدث سفر اللاويين عن أحكام البرص، ثم ينتقل للحديث عن البرص الذي يصيب الثياب والجدران، ويفصل في طريقة التخلص من البرص بمساعدة الكاهن خشية انتقال عدوى المرض إلى ثياب أخرى وجدران أخر، يقول السفر**: "**يأتي الذي له البيت ويخبر الكاهن قائلاً**: **قد ظهر لي شبه ضربة في البيت، فيأمر الكاهن أن يفرغوا البيت قبل دخول الكاهن**.. **وإذا الضربة في حيطان البيت نقر ضاربة إلى الخضرة أو إلى الحمرة ومنظرها أعمق من الحائط، يخرج الكاهن من البيت إلى باب البيت ويغلق البيت سبعة أيام**.
**فإذا رجع الكاهن في اليوم السابع ورأى وإذا الضربة قد امتدّت في حيطان البيت يأمر الكاهن أن يقلعوا الحجارة التي فيها الضربة ويطرحوها خارج المدينة في مكان نجس، ويقشر البيت من داخل حواليه ويطرحون التراب الذي يقشرونه خارج المدينة في مكان نجس، ويأخذون حجارة أخرى ويدخلونها في مكان الحجارة ويأخذ ترابا آخر ويطيّن البيت، فإن رجعت الضربة وأفرخت في البيت بعد قلع الحجارة وقشر البيت وتطيينه، وأتى الكاهن ورأى وإذا الضربة قد امتدّت في البيت فهي برص مفسد **(**أي معدي كما في تراجم أخرى**) **في البيت، إنه نجس، فيهدم البيت حجارته وأخشابه وكل تراب البيت ويخرجها إلى خارج المدينة إلى مكان نجس، ومن دخل إلى البيت في كل أيام انغلاقه يكون نجسا إلى المساء، ومن نام في البيت يغسل ثيابه ومن أكل في البيت يغسل ثيابه **" (**اللاويين **14/35 -47)**، ونعجب ونسأل كيف يمكن تطبيق هذا التشريع لو ظهر البرص المعدي في ناطحة سحاب، هل ستهدم ويحمل حديدها وحجارتها إلى خارج المدينة**! * 
*ومثل هذا الهراء ورد حين الحديث عن برص الثياب، يقول السفر**: "**وأما الثوب فإذا كان فيه ضربة برص ثوب صوف أو ثوب كتان، في السدى أو اللحمة من الصوف أو الكتان أو في جلد أو في كل مصنوع من جلد، وكانت الضربة ضاربة إلى الخضرة أو إلى الحمرة في الثوب أو في الجلد في السدى أو اللحمة أو في متاع ما من جلد فإنها ضربة برص، فتعرض على الكاهن، فيرى الكاهن الضربة ويحجز المضروب سبعة أيام، فمتى رأى الضربة في اليوم السابع إذا كانت الضربة قد امتدّت في الثوب في السدى أو اللحمة أو في الجلد من كل ما يصنع من جلد للعمل، فالضربة برص مفسد **(**أي معدي كما في ترجمة أخرى**)**، إنها نجسة فيحرق الثوب أو السدى أو اللحمة من الصوف أو الكتان أو متاع الجلد الذي كانت فيه الضربة لأنها برص مفسد، بالنار يحرق**" (**اللاويين **13/ 47-51). **فأين سمعت الدنيا عن مثل هذه الأمراض وعن مثل هذه الطريقة في علاج الثياب،** وعلاج البيوت يكون بعصورين * 
 *تعالى الله عما يقوله الظالمون علواً كبيراً**.
*

 
*الرد*
*الاعداد اللتي تتكلم عن هذا الموضوع * 
*لاويين **13*
*13: 47 **و اما الثوب فاذا كان فيه ضربة برص ثوب صوف او ثوب كتان * 
*13: 48 **في السدى او اللحمة من الصوف او الكتان او في جلد او في كل مصنوع من جلد * 
*13: 49 **و كانت الضربة ضاربة الى الخضرة او الى الحمرة في الثوب او في الجلد في السدى او اللحمة او في متاع ما من جلد فانها ضربة برص فتعرض على الكاهن * 
*13: 50 **فيرى الكاهن الضربة و يحجز المضروب سبعة ايام * 
*13: 51 **فمتى راى الضربة في اليوم السابع اذا كانت الضربة قد امتدت في الثوب في السدى او اللحمة او في الجلد من كل ما يصنع من جلد للعمل فالضربة برص مفسد انها نجسة * 
*13: 52 **فيحرق الثوب او السدى او اللحمة من الصوف او الكتان او متاع الجلد الذي كانت فيه الضربة لانها برص مفسد بالنار يحرق * 
*13: 53 **لكن ان راى الكاهن و اذا الضربة لم تمتد في الثوب في السدى او اللحمة او في متاع الجلد * 
*13: 54 **يامر الكاهن ان يغسلوا ما فيه الضربة و يحجزه سبعة ايام ثانية * 
*13: 55 **فان راى الكاهن بعد غسل المضروب و اذا الضربة لم تغير منظرها و لا امتدت الضربة فهو نجس بالنار تحرقه انها نخروب في جردة باطنه او ظاهره * 
*13: 56 **لكن ان راى الكاهن و اذا الضربة كامدة اللون بعد غسله يمزقها من الثوب او الجلد من السدى او اللحمة * 
*13: 57 **ثم ان ظهرت ايضا في الثوب في السدى او اللحمة او في متاع الجلد فهي مفرخة بالنار تحرق ما فيه الضربة * 
*13: 58 **و اما الثوب السدى او اللحمة او متاع الجلد الذي تغسله و تزول منه الضربة فيغسل ثانية فيطهر * 
*13: 59 **هذه شريعة ضربة البرص في ثوب الصوف او الكتان في السدى او اللحمة او في كل متاع من جلد للحكم بطهارته او نجاسته*


 
*لاويين **14*
*33 **وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ قَائِلاً**:
34 «**مَتَى جِئْتُمْ إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ الَّتِي أُعْطِيكُمْ مُلْكًا، وَجَعَلْتُ ضَرْبَةَ **بَرَصٍ** فِي بَيْتٍ فِي أَرْضِ مُلْكِكُمْ**.
35 **يَأْتِي الَّذِي لَهُ الْبَيْتُ، وَيُخبِرُ الْكَاهِنِ قَائِلاً**: **قَدْ ظَهَرَ لِي شِبْهُ ضَرْبَةٍ فِي الْبَيْتِ**.
36 **فَيَأْمُرُ الْكَاهِنُ أَنْ يُفْرِغُوا الْبَيْتَ قَبْلَ دُخُولِ الْكَاهِنِ لِيَرَى الضَّرْبَةَ، لِئَلاَّ يَتَنَجَّسَ كُلُّ مَا فِي الْبَيْتِ**. **وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يَدْخُلُ الْكَاهِنُ لِيَرَى الْبَيْتَ**.
37 **فَإِذَا رَأَى الضَّرْبَةَ، وَإِذَا الضَّرْبَةُ فِي حِيطَانِ الْبَيْتِ نُقَرٌ **ضَارِبَةٌ إِلَى الْخُضْرَةِ أَوْ إِلَى الْحُمْرَةِ**، وَمَنْظَرُهَا أَعْمَقُ مِنَ الْحَائِطِ،**
38 **يَخْرُجُ الْكَاهِنُ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى بَابِ الْبَيْتِ، وَيُغْلِقُ الْبَيْتَ سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ**.
39 **فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الْكَاهِنُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ وَرَأَى وَإِذَا الضَّرْبَةُ قَدِ امْتَدَّتْ فِي حِيطَانِ الْبَيْتِ،**
40 **يَأْمُرُ الْكَاهِنُ أَنْ يَقْلَعُوا الْحِجَارَةَ الَّتِي فِيهَا الضَّرْبَةُ وَيَطْرَحُوهَا خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ فِي مَكَانٍ نَجِسٍ**.
41 **وَيُقَشِّرُ الْبَيْتَ مِنْ دَاخِل حَوَالَيْهِ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ التُّرَابَ الَّذِي يُقَشِّرُونَهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ فِي مَكَانٍ نَجِسٍ**.
42 **وَيَأْخُذُونَ حِجَارَةً أُخْرَى وَيُدْخِلُونَهَا فِي مَكَانِ الْحِجَارَةِ، وَيَأْخُذُ تُرَابًا آخَرَ وَيُطَيِّنُ الْبَيْتَ**.
43 **فَإِنْ رَجَعَتِ الضَّرْبَةُ وَأَفْرَخَتْ فِي الْبَيْتِ بَعْدَ قَلْعِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَقَشْرِ الْبَيْتِ وَتَطْيِينِهِ،**
44 **وَأَتَى الْكَاهِنُ وَرَأَى وَإِذَا الضَّرْبَةُ قَدِ امْتَدَّتْ فِي الْبَيْتِ، فَهِيَ **بَرَصٌ** مُفْسِدٌ فِي الْبَيْتِ**. **إِنَّهُ نَجِسٌ**.
45 **فَيَهْدِمُ الْبَيْتَ**: **حِجَارَتَهُ وَأَخْشَابَهُ وَكُلَّ تُرَابِ الْبَيْتِ، وَيُخْرِجُهَا إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ إِلَى مَكَانٍ نَجِسٍ**.
46 **وَمَنْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ فِي كُلِّ أَيَّامِ انْغِلاَقِهِ، يَكُونُ نَجِسًا إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ**.
47 **وَمَنْ نَامَ فِي الْبَيْتِ يَغْسِلُ ثِيَابَهُ**. **وَمَنْ أَكَلَ فِي الْبَيْتِ يَغْسِلُ ثِيَابَهُ**.
48 **لكِنْ إِنْ أَتَى الْكَاهِنُ وَرَأَى وَإِذَا الضَّرْبَةُ لَمْ تَمْتَدَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ بَعْدَ تَطْيِينِ الْبَيْتِ، يُطَهِّرُ الْكَاهِنُ الْبَيْتَ**. **لأَنَّ الضَّرْبَةَ قَدْ بَرِئَتْ**.*


 
*لغويا معني البرص*


 
*القاموس المحيط*
*والأَبْرَصُ**:**القَمَرُ**.*
*وأرضٌ **بَرْصاء**:**رُعِيَ نَباتُهَا**.*
*منَازِلُ الجِنِّ، وبِقاعٌ في الرَّمْلِ لا تُنْبِتُ، جَمْعُ **بُرْصَةٍ،** بالضم**.*
*برص**(**مقاييس اللغة**)**الباء والراء والصاد أصلٌ واحدٌ، وهو أن يكون في الشيء لُمْعَةٌ تخالف سائرَ لونه، من ذلك **البرصُ**.**وربما سمَّوا القمرَ **أبرص**.**والبَرِيص مثل البصيص، وهو ذلك القياس**. **قال**:**والبِرَاصُ بِقَاعٌ في الرّمل لا تُنْبِتُ*
*برص**(**الصّحّاح في اللغة**)**البَرَصُ**:**داءٌ؛ وهو بياضٌ**.*


 
*لسان العرب*
*البُرْصةُ** البُلُّوقةُ، وجمعها بِراصٌ، وهي أَمكنةٌ من الرَّمْل بيضٌ ولا تُنْبِت شيئاً، ويقال**: **هي مَنازِلُ الجِنّ**.*
*وشيء مُلَمَّعٌ**: **ذو لُمَعٍ؛ قال لبيد**: **مَهْلاً، أَبَيْتَ اللَّعْنَ لا تأْكلْ مَعَهْ، إِنَّ اسْتَه من **بَرَصٍ** مُلَمَّعَهْ ويقال **للأَبرص**:**المُلَمَّعُ**.**واللُّمَعُ**: **تَلْمِيعٌ يكون في الحجر والثوب أَو الشيء يتلون أَلواناً شتى**. **يقال**: **حجر مُلَمَّعٌ، وواحدة اللُّمَعِ لُمْعةٌ**. **يقال**: **لُمْعةٌ من سوادٍ أو بياض أَو حمرة**.*


 
*وملخص ما قدموا * 
*1 **تغير لون الجلد * 
*2 **قطعة الارض التي لا تنتج زرع*
*3 **هو اي بياض ناتج عن داء * 
*4 **منازل الجن التي تتغير الوانها * 
*5 **البرص اي اللمع او تغير اللون يكون في الجلد او الحجر والثوب وهو سواد او بياض او حمره * 
*فهل بعد ذلك فيه شبهه ؟*


 
*(ASV)**  When ye are come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy **in a house of the land of your possession; * 

 
*(BBE)**  When you have come into the land of Canaan which I will give you for your heritage, if I put the **leper's disease** on a house in the land of your heritage, * 

 
*(Bishops)**  When ye be come vnto the lande of Chanaan, which I geue you in possession, and yf I put the plague of **leprosie** in a house of the land of your possession: * 

 
*(CEV)**  After I have given you the land of Canaan as your permanent possession, here is what you must do, if I ever put **mildew** on the walls of any of your homes. * 

 
*(Darby)**  When ye come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for a possession, and I put a **leprous** plague in a house of the land of your possession, * 

 
*(DRB)**  When you shall come into the land of Chanaan, which I will give you for a possession, if there be the plague or **leprosy** in a house: * 

 
*(ESV)**  "When you come into the land of Canaan, which I give you for a possession, and I put a case of **leprous** disease in a house in the land of your possession, * 

 
*(FDB)**  Quand vous serez entrés dans le pays de Canaan, que je vous donne en possession, si je mets une plaie de lèpre dans une maison du pays de votre possession, * 

 
*(FLS)**  Lorsque vous serez entrés dans le pays de Canaan, dont je vous donne la possession; si je mets une plaie de **lèpre** sur une maison du pays que vous posséderez, * 

 
*(Geneva)**  When ye be come vnto the land of Canaan which I giue you in possession, if I sende the plague of **leprosie** in an house of the land of your possession, * 

 
*(GLB)**  Wenn ihr in das Land Kanaan kommt, das ich euch zur Besitzung gebe, und ich werde irgend in einem Hause eurer Besitzung ein Aussatzmal geben, * 

 
*(GNB)**  the following regulations about houses affected by spreading mildew. (These were to apply after the people of Israel entered the land of Canaan, which the LORD was going to give them as their possession.) If any of you find that the LORD has sent **mildew** on your house, then you must go and tell the priest about it. * 

 
*(GSB)**  Wenn ihr in das Land Kanaan kommt, das ich euch zur Besitzung gebe, und ich irgendein Haus des Landes eurer Besitzung mit einem Aussatz belege, * 

 
*(GW)**  "When you come to Canaan that I am going to give to you, **mildew** may appear in a house. * 

 

 
*(JPS)**  When ye are come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy** in a house of the land of your possession; * 

 
*(KJV)**  When ye be come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy** in a house of the land of your possession; * 

 
*(LITV)**  When you come into the land of Canaan, which I *_*am*_* giving to you for a possession, and I have put a plague of **leprosy** in the house *_*in*_* the land of your possession; * 

 
*(LXX)**Ὡς**ἂν**εἰσέλθητε**εἰς**τὴν**γῆν**τῶν**Χαναναίων**, **ἣν**ἐγὼ**δίδωμι**ὑμῖν**ἐν**κτήσει**, **καὶ**δώσω**ἁφὴν**λέπρας**ἐν**ταῖς**οἰκίαις**τῆς**γῆς**τῆς**ἐγκτήτου**ὑμῖν**, * 

 
*(MKJV)**  When you come into the land of Canaan which I give you for a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy** in a house in the land of your possession, * 

 
*(RV)**  When ye be come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy** in a house of the land of your possession; * 

 
*(Vulgate)**  cum ingressi fueritis terram Chanaan quam ego dabo vobis in possessionem si fuerit plaga **leprae** in aedibus * 

 
*(Webster)**  When ye shall have come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy** in a house of the land of your possession; * 

 
*(YLT)**  `When ye come in unto the land of Canaan, which I am giving to you for a possession, and I have put a plague of **leprosy** in a house *_*in*_* the land of your possession; * 

 


 
*الانجليزي*
*leprosy*
*بَرَص*

 

 
*leprosy*
*جذام*

 

 
*leprosy*
*مرض                 الجذام*

 

 


 
*mildew*
*العفن                 الفطري*

 

 
*mildew*
*يرقان                 **(**آفة**)*

 

 
*mildew*
*يعفن*


 
*اي هو البرص **(**كما اوضحت معناها سابقا **) **اي العفن الفطري الذي ينتج عنه تلون الحائط باللون الابيض المائل الي الاخضر او الاحمر * 
*العبري * 
*(HOT)**כי תבאו אל־ארץ כנען אשׁר אני נתן לכם לאחזה ונתתי נגע **צרעת** בבית ארץ אחזתכם׃ * 
*34 kî ṯāḇō’û ’el-’ereṣ kən**a**‘an ’ăšer ’ănî nōṯēn lāḵem la’ăḥuzzâ wənāṯatî neḡ**a**‘ ṣār**a**‘aṯ bəḇêṯ ’ereṣ ’ăḥuzzaṯəḵem*
*H6883*
*צרעת*
*tsâra‛ath    **تسراث*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) leprosy*
*1a) in people, malignant skin disease (Lev. 13-14)*
*1b) in clothing, a mildew or mould (**Lev_13:47-52**)*
*1c) in buildings, a mildew or mould (Lev. 14:34-53)*


 
*ترجمة العبري * 
*לד**כִּי             תָבֹאוּ אֶל**-**אֶרֶץ             כְּנַעַן**,             **אֲשֶׁר**אֲנִי             נֹתֵן לָכֶם לַאֲחֻזָּה**;             **וְנָתַתִּי             נֶגַע **צָרַעַת**,             **בְּבֵית             אֶרֶץ**אֲחֻזַּתְכֶם**.* 
*34             When ye are come into the land of Canaan, which I give to you for             a possession, and I put the plague of **leprosy             **in             a house of the land of your possession*


 


 
*اليوناني*


 
*Leviticus 14:34 Greek OT: Septuagint**................................................................................ **ως αν εισελθητε εις την γην των χαναναιων ην εγω διδωμι υμιν εν κτησει και δωσω αφην λεπρας εν ταις οικιαις της γης της εγκτητου υμιν**................................................................................ **................................................................................ **ōs an eiselthēte eis tēn gēn tōn chananaiōn ēn egō didōmi umin en ktēsei kai dōsō aphēn **lepras** en tais oikiais tēs gēs tēs egktētou umin*
*14:34 Whensoever ye shall enter into the land of the Chananites, which I give you for a possession, and I shall put the plague of leprosy in the houses of the land of your possession;*


 


 
*ولفهم هذا يجب ان نعرف مواد البناء في اليهودية * 
*الطوب اللبن المصنوع من مواد عضوية وقش * 
*يطلي بالجير المطفي الذي يحتوي علي الكالسيوم * 
*فاللون الابيض الذي يظهر هو نترات الكالسيوم وتكون كتل شمعية الشكل وتكون متحده بالمواد العضوية النيتروجينية المتحلله ويبدا الفطر في النمو عليه ويتحول تدريجيا الي اللون الاخضر او * 
*الاحمر حسب نوع الفطر وفي الاخشاب يظهر اللون الاسود المخضر ايضا * 


 





*http://www.home-selling-buying.com/crawl%20space%20floor%20joist%20mold.jpg*


 







 


 


 
*http://www.moldmasterschagrin.com/majestic/mold_house.jpg*







 
*http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/9.jpg*


 
*من الاطباء المسلمين*
*بإشراف د**. **حسن محمد صندقجي*
*عفن** المنازل والصحة * 
** **هل هناك تأثيرات صحية ل**عفن** المنازل، وما بالإمكان فعله لمعرفة مدى وجوده وللتخلص منه؟*
*ما هو متوفر من أدلة علمية حول **عفن** المنازل لا يزال دون المستوى المطلوب، ولذا فإن جوانب منه هي محل اختلاف ومناقشات علمية**. **وليس المقصود بهذه النواحي جانب حقيقة ضرره بصحة الإنسان، بل هي في جانبي كيفية فحص المنازل لتبين مستوى ال**عفن** فيها، وما هي النسبة الطبيعية وغير الطبيعية لذلك**.*
*ومما هو أكيد جانبان، الأول أن ثمة مشكلة تتمثل في تشبع بعض المنازل أو أجزاء منها بكميات من ال**عفن**، نتيجة أسباب عدة**. **والثاني أن مواد ال**عفن** ضارة بالصحة، وبشكل عميق أحياناً، خاصة على كبار السن ومرضى السكري والأطفال الرُضع والحوامل ومنْ تمت لهم عمليات زراعة أعضاء ومنْ يتناولون أدوية لخفض المناعة ومرضى الربو والحساسية وغيرهم**. **وعلينا ملاحظة أن ال**عفن** بالأصل هو فطريات، قد تنمو طوال العام، داخل المنازل وخارجها**. **وثمة أنواع كثيرة منها**. **وما يُشجع نموها بالدرجة الأولى هما الرطوبة ودفء درجة حرارة الجو، إلا أن تلك الفطريات قد تنمو وتتكاثر، في أجزاء من المنازل، حتى في الأجواء الباردة أو الأجواء الجافة**.*
*وغالباً ما يوجد ال**عفن** على هيئة بؤر، تمثل نمو وتكاثر مستعمرات للفطريات، في أجزاء المنزل الباردة والرطبة، كالحمامات والمطابخ والشقوق وخلف ورق الجدران والستائر وتمديدات المياه والمكيفات وغيرها**.*
*وصحيح أن الأشخاص الأصحاء قد لا يتأثرون غالباً بدخول فطريات ال**عفن** إلى أجسامهم، إلا أن البعض، ممن تقدم وصفهم، عرضة لذلك التأثر العميق نتيجة لضعف جهاز مناعة الجسم**. **ومع ذلك، فإن المهم في ال**عفن**، هو احتمالات حصول تفاعلات من الحساسية جراء التعرض لما يتطاير منه**. **وتفاعلات الحساسية هذه تتراوح ما بين حساسية الجلد إلى ظهور أعراض أشبه بنزلات البرد، وربما ارتفاع في حرارة الجسم، جراء ذلك وليس جراء وجود التهاب ميكروبي في الجهاز التنفسي**. **كما أن بعض مرضى الربو قد تثور لديهم نوباته جراء التعرض لأجزاء متطايرة من ال**عفن**. **وهو ما يُملي ضرورة ألا تُترك أي فرصة لل**عفن** كي يُوجد في أي جزء من المنزل**.*
*وبالرغم من الإشكالية المتمثلة في عدم وجود وسيلة دقيقة متفق على الاحتكام إليها في تقييم مستوى **عفن** المنازل، وعدم وجود معايير ذات أرقام واضحة لتبيين ما هو آمن صحياً وغير آمن من المنازل الملوثة بال**عفن**، إلا أنه يُمكنك فعل الكثير لحماية نفسك وسكاني المنزل معك من ال**عفن**، كما يُمكنك التنبه إلى وجودها متى ما شممت رائحتها المميزة**. **وأهم خطوة لمنع نمو وتكاثر فطريات ال**عفن** داخل المنزل، هي وضع حد لوجود أماكن رطبة ومبللة فيه، مثل التي تحصل نتيجة تسريب الأنابيب المحتوية على مياه، نظيفة أو غير نظيفة**. **والاهتمام بتهوية أجزاء المنزل، خاصة الحمامات والمطابخ، من خلال المراوح القوية**. **وما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن تلك المراوح ليست من الناحية الصحية موجهة بالدرجة الأولى نحو طرد الروائح، بل للتهوية والقضاء على الرطوبة**. **وكذلك الحرص على تجفيف أي تجمعات للمياه أو الرطوبة في الحمامات والمطابخ والغرف، والاهتمام بالكشف على الأسقف وتمديدات التكييف، وتنظيف أي بؤر **عفن** بالمنظفات الصناعية الفاعلة في إزالتها ومنه تكرار وجودها*
*http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=15**&article=436807&issueno=10516*






 *انواع الفطريات * 
*Aspergillus**, **Cladosporium**, **Penicillium**, **Stachybotrys**,  **Trichoderma**and  **mycotoxins*

 
*معلومات من مراجع انجليزية *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*Mold is a fuzzy growth on moist organic matter by several types of **fungi**. Mildew is mold growing on fabric. * 
*The quantity of mold fragments and spores needed to cause health problems varies from person to person.  Besides inhalation, people can become exposed to mold through skin contact and eating moldy food.*
*Toxic molds can produce several toxic chemicals called mycotoxins that can damage your health. These chemicals are present on the spores and small mold fragments that are released into the air.*
*In high concentrations, mold fragments, spores, and **mycotoxins** can trigger symptoms even in individuals who have no allergies.*


 *Recent     studies**     have linked mold to the rapid rise of the asthma rate over the past     20 years. *
 *A     1999 Mayo Clinic study**     implicates fungus as the cause of almost all of the **chronic     sinusitus**     afflicting 37 million Americans. *
*Toxic     molds can increase your susceptibility to a wide variety of diseases     by **weakening     your immune system**.     *
 *Molds reproduce by spreading microscopic spores. Mold spores waft through the indoor and outdoor air continually. When mold spores land on damp organic material, such as wood, paper, feathers, hair, cellulose, petroleum products, rubber, carpet, etc., they may begin growing and digesting the material.*
*Some molds live in temperatures below freezing, and some like it as warm as 122° F.  Molds primarily thrive and become a problem when the **relative humidity level is above 60%**, with temperatures between 50 and 90 degrees  F. (10 to 32 degrees C.)  and a pH from 3 to 8. Molds also tend to be more robust in poorly ventilated areas with little air movement to disrupt their growth.*
*There is no practical way to eliminate all mold and mold spores in the indoor environment; the way to control indoor mold growth is to limit moisture. During humid weather, avoid excessive ventilation and use an air conditioners and/or dehumidifier to keep relative humidity below 60%. **Sealing air leaks in the building's exterior** and using a **mechanical ventilation system** to provide fresh **filtered air** can help to reduce entry of mold spores and make it easier to keep indoor relative humidity below 60%.*
*Indoor mold growth usually can be seen or smelled. In most cases, if visible mold growth is present, sampling is not needed. There are no health or exposure-based standards that individuals can use to evaluate a mold sample. The amount of mold it takes to cause illness varies from person to person.*
*Health Effects and Symptoms Associated with Mold Exposure*

*There are four kinds of health problems that come from exposure to mold:*


 *Allergic     reactions*
 *Irritation of     tissues *
 *Infections *
*Toxic     effects due to mycotoxins *
 *Mold can trigger an allergic  reaction and asthma in sensitized individuals (repeated exposure to mold or mold spores sometimes causes previously non-sensitive individuals to become sensitized). About 15 million Americans are allergic to mold. The most common reactions are flu-like symptoms and asthma. Those with chronic lung or immune problems, are at risk for more serious reactions like fever, lung infections and a pneumonia-like illness.*
*Some toxic molds such as **Aspergillus**, **Cladosporium**, **Penicillium**, **Stachybotrys**,**and  **Trichoderma**produce **mycotoxins** capable of causing severe health problems.*
*When mold grows indoors in moist organic materials, building occupants may begin to notice odors and suffer a variety of health problems associated with mold exposure.*
*Allergies*

*Inhaling or touching mold or mold spores can cause allergic reactions in sensitive individuals. Allergic reactions to mold are common — these reactions can be immediate or delayed up to six hours. Allergic reactions include:*


 *Respiratory     problems, such as cough, sneezing, wheezing, infection, and/or     difficulty in breathing *
 *Hay fever-type     symptoms *
 *Nose and throat     irritation *
 *Nasal or sinus     congestion *
 *Watery, reddened, or burning eyes *
 *Sensitivity to     light *
 *Red eyes *
 *Runny nose *
 *Sneezing *
 *Dermatitis ( skin rash or irritation) *
 *Headache *
*Fatigue     *
 *http://healthandenergy.com/mold.htm*


 
*برص الثياب * 


 
*رطوبة ودفئ ومادة غذائية * 
*لهذا الانجيل لم يتكلم عن الملابس من الالياف الصناعية بل تكلم عن * 
*الصوف والكتان والجلد*
*http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/7.jpg*


 
*Mold on Clothes * 
*M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




old can grow on damp clothes and shoes thus causing damage to them. Clothes made from natural fibers such as cotton, linen, ramie, jute, rayon, wool and silk are more susceptible to microbial damage than those made from synthetic fibers. The microorganisms produce enzymes that breakdown the cellulose or protein to compounds which the microorganisms use as food. Compared to clothes made from plant fibers, those made of protein fibers (such as wool and silk) are less susceptible to attack but they are also damaged by molds capable of breaking down protein.

**How to detect mold growth on clothes
Often, the initial indication of a mold problem on clothes is a characteristic musty odor in the closet. Careful examination of clothes may reveal stains with clearly visible pigmentations or visible mold growth. Also, observation under a microscope in a laboratory can reveal mold infestation at the early stages of growth.

M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




old on Clothes as A Health Hazard
One of the common questions we receive is whether people should throw away their clothes if there was an outbreak of mold growth in their houses. In most instances it is not necessary to dispose of the clothes especially if the clothes show no visible mold growth and no musty or moldy odor is detected from the clothes. While the clothes may carry high concentrations of settled spores, these can easily be washed away during laundering. However, health risks must be considered whenever visible mold growth occurs on clothes. If the clothes have visible mold growth and appear to be damaged, the best thing would be to dispose them off. Such clothes should be handled with care since certain species of molds that attack clothes, such as species of *_*Aspergillus*_*, are opportunistic pathogens especially to people with weak immune system. *_*Aspergillus fumigatus*_*, for example, is a common cause of a respiratory problem called invasive aspergillosis. Some molds may not cause infections but can cause strong allergic reactions to sensitive individuals. There is also the risk of mycotoxin poisoning if the clothes are infested by toxigenic molds and are not effectively decontaminated before they are worn.

Badly infested clothes should be isolated by sealing them in polyethylene bags and disposing them immediately or sending them to trained professionals for decontamination.

**http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/8.jpg*
*
H
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ow To Control Mold Growth On Clothes
Control of conditions that promote mold growth is by far the most effective method of preventing mold growth on any susceptible material including clothes. It is effective not only for the control of mold but also for control of other microorganisms and agents of damage such as insects. Clothes should be kept in a cool, dry environment with adequate ventilation. Relative humidity should be maintained below 65%. Use of dehumidifiers to reduce dampness is recommended. If the clothes are not frequently used, it is important to regularly check for mold infestation.*


 


 
*موقع الدكتور ضياء * 
*- **ترك الغسيل لمدة **24 **ساعة في الغسالة يسبب عفن الثياب؟**صواب**. **ولكن يجب ترك الغسيل المبلل على الأقل لمدة **24 **ساعة**. **إذا شممت رائحة كريهة منبعثة من الثياب، قم بغسلها مرة أخرى، باستعمال كلور خاص بالثياب الملونة، قومي بغسل الثياب أكثر من مرة إذا شعرت بأن الرائحة لم تختفي**. **وينصح بإضافة الكلور بشكل منتظم، حيث وجد الباحثون بأن **44% **من الغسالات تحتوي على بكتيريا **(**بكتيريا الفضلات البشرية**)**، كذلك قم بغسل يديك فور وضع الثياب القذرة في الغسالة**.*


 
*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي**5. **برص المنازل**:**قدم الله لليهود الشريعة الخاصة ببرص المنازل وهم بعد في البرية يسكنون الخيام، معلنًا إهتمامهم حتى ببيوتهم التي لم يسكنوها بعد**. **فإن كان الله يأمرنا ألا نهتم بالغد، إنما لكي يعلن إهتمامه هو بغدنا**.**هنا يقوم الكاهن بدور المهندس في عصر بدائي بالنسبة لليهود، ليطمئن على بيوت الشعب ولا تتعرض حياتهم للخطر**. **فإن شاهد إنسان في**منزله ظهور آثار رطوبة أو نشع على الجدران، فتميل إلى الحمرة أو الخضرة، أو تكون مناطق أعمق من الجدار أي تآكلت، يتدخل الكاهن هكذا**:**أولاً**: **يتم تفريغ المنزل من كل ما فيه قبل دخول الكاهن **[36].**ثانيًا**: **يرى الكاهن العلامات ويخرج من البيت ويغلقه سبعة أيام**.**ثالثًا**: **إن رأى الضربة قد إمتدت يأمر باقتلاع الحجارة المصابة وبإلقائها خارج المدينة في مكان نجس حيث القاذورات وجيف الحيوانات**... **إلخ**. **ثم يقشرون حول الضربة ويلقون تراب الملاط أيضًا خارج المدينة في مكان نجس**.**رابعًا**: **يقومون بعملية ترميم ووضع ملاط جديد، فإن عادت الضربة وأفرخت بعد الترميم يُهدم المنزل كله**.**خامسًا**: **لو أن الضربة لم تمتد تُحسب أنها برئت ويتم التطهير بعصفورين وخشب أرز وقرمز وزوفا كما في حالة الأبرص**...**يلاحظ في هذا الطقس عدم تسرع الكاهن في الحكم حتى لا يفقد أحد منزله ويخسره إلاَّ بعد التأكد من خطورة الموقف**... **ولعل في هذا رمز لطول أناة الله معنا نحن مسكنه، فهو لا يحكم علينا بالهدم سريعًا بل يعطينا فرصًا للتوبة، وذلك كالبستاني الذي يشفع في الشجرة ويمهلها سنة فسنة، ينقب حولها ويضع زبلاً لعلها تأتي بثمر فلا تُقطع **(**لو **13: 6-9).*
*تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري**– **برص المنازل **
+ **وجعلت ضربة برص **= **قوله جعلت يجعلنا نفهم أنها عقوبة عن الخطايا**. **وهنا الله يعطيهم هذه الشريعة وهم بعد فى خيام قبل وصولهم لأرض كنعان حيث سيكون لهم بيوت فالله الذى يطلب أن لا نهتم بالغد يهتم هو بمستقبلنا**. 
+ **وهنا نرى الكاهن يقوم بدور المهندس فى عصر بدائى ليطمئن على بيوت الشعب ولا تتعرض حياتهم للخطر**. (**انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في **موقع الأنبا تكلا** في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى**). **فإن شاهد إنسان فى منزله ظهور أثار رطوبة أو نشع على الجدران تميل للحمرة أو الخضرة أو تكون مناطق أعمق من الجدار أى تآكلت لابد وأن يستدعى الكاهن ليحكم ماذا يصنع**.
+ **وكنعان هى أرض الميعاد، الأرض المقدسة ولكن نسمع أن الله يمكن أن يرسل لهم ضربات فيها**. **فكل إنسان وكل مكان مهما كانت قدسيته أو مركزه لهو معرض لغضب الله لو أخطأ**. **فهكذا قال الرب لملاك كنيسة أفسس **"**فتب وإلا فأنا أتى وأزحزح منارتك من مكانها**" (**رؤ **2). **فدخول أرض الميعاد ليس نهاية المشوار لأن الأرض مع أنها مقدسة فهى تحت اللعنة بسبب الخطية فالقانون السائد **"**من مس نجساً يتنجس**". **وهذا طبقه الله مع بيته فحينما إنتشرت الخطية ووصلت لهيكله سمح بخراب الهيكل وتدميره بل أن الأمم الوثنية داسوه عدة مرات**. 
+ **قد يرمز برص المنازل لخطية الجماعة **(**نحن بيت الله**). **فموسى كان أميناً فى كل بيته**... **وبيته نحن عب **3 : 2 – 6. **ولذلك نجد أن طقس تطهير المنازل يشير لرغبة الله فى تقديس الجماعة كلها كما يتقدس كل فرد على حدة**. (**راجع **1**بط **2 : 5) 

**آية **36 :- **فيامر الكاهن ان يفرغوا البيت قبل دخول الكاهن ليرى الضربة لئلا يتنجس كل ما في البيت و بعد ذلك يدخل الكاهن ليرى البيت**. 
**يتم تفريغ البيت من كل ما فيه قبل دخول الكاهن**. **لأنه لو حكم الكاهن أن هذه ضربة برص لزم الأمر بحرق كل ما فى البيت إذ أن كل شئ قد تنجس**. **هذه العلامة كأن البيت يصرخ لصاحبه تب وإرجع لله لأن الحريق قادم * 
*برص الثياب**:*





*برص الثياب هو نوع من العث أى هوام صغيرة تدخل فى الثياب وتقرض الخيوط الدقيقة كما ينخز السوس فى الخشب**.*
*نخروب **= **الثقب أو التآكل**. **إذاً الفساد ليس سطحياً بل ثاقباً **(**هو نوع من التع**فن**)*
*الجردة **= **الموضع البالى أو المتغير من الثوب **/ **هو ما تقشر من الشئ*
*باطنه أو ظاهره **= **ظهر القماش أو وجهه*
*سدى **= warp **هى ما شد من الخيوط طولاً*
*لحمة **= woof **هى ما شد من الخيوط عرضاً*
*إذاً هذه الوصية ليحمى الله ممتلكاتهم خصوصاً فى غربتهم فى الصحراء**. **ولاحظ إهتمام الله بالفقراء فهو يسمح بقطع الجزء المصاب حتى لا يهلك الثوب كله**.*


 
*تأمل روحى*


 
*الثياب تشير لما يلبسه الإنسان من طبائع وعادات ومعاملات، أى كيف يرى الناس صفات هذا الإنسان**. **والله يهتم بهذا **"**لكى يرى الناس أعمالكم الصالحة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات**". **وإذا كان هناك شر فى طرقنا ومعاملاتنا أو هناك عادة رديئة تملكت منا **(**برص فى الثياب**) **فعلينا أن نغسلها أى نقدم توبة بل نحرقها أى نقضى عليها ونمتنع عنها نهائياً**. * 


 
*موضوع العصفورين * 
*14: 49 **فياخذ لتطهير البيت عصفورين و خشب ارز و قرمزا زوفا * 
*14: 50 **و يذبح العصفور الواحد في اناء خزف على ماء حي * 
*14: 51 **و ياخذ خشب الارز و الزوفا و القرمز و العصفور الحي و يغمسها في دم العصفور المذبوح و في الماء الحي و ينضح البيت سبع مرات * 
*14: 52 **و يطهر البيت بدم العصفور و بالماء الحي و بالعصفور الحي و بخشب الارز و بالزوفا و بالقرمز * 
*14: 53 **ثم يطلق العصفور الحي الى خارج المدينة على وجه الصحراء و يكفر عن البيت فيطهر * 


 
*عصفوران حيان*


 
*العصفوران هنا يقومان بنفس عمل التيسان يوم الكفارة **(**لا **16) **حيث يذبح عصفور منهم ويطلق الآخر حياً **(**إشارة للمسيح المصلوب الذى قام من الأموات**) **وكان العصفور يذبح فى إناء خزفى على ماء حى إشارة لذبح المسيح الذى حمل ناسوتنا كإناء خزفى، مقدماً لنا فيه دمه الثمين والماء اللذين فاضا من جنبه لتطهيرنا**. **أما العصفور الآخر الحى فكان يغمس أجنحته وذيله فى دم العصفور المذبوح ويطلق** حياً** على وجه الصحراء**. **هذا يرمز للمسيح الذى قام من الأموات حاملاً لنا دمه وأثار جراحاته فى يديه تكفيراً عنا**.*
*وهنا إستعمال عصفورين إشارة للمسيح الأتى من السماء والذى إنطلق للسماء**.**وكان إطلاق العصفور حراً رمزاً للحرية التى نالها الأبرص بقيامة المسيح**. **وما أحلى منظر العصفور الملطخة أجنحته بالدم وهو منطلق للسماء بالنسبة لهذا الأبرص المسكين فهو يرى فى هذا حريته**. **وهو حين يرى العصفور ينطلق للسماء ربما يفهم أنه عليه أن يحيا كإنسان سماوى حتى لا يعاقب ثانية**.*


 
*خشب الأرز والقرمز والزوفا*


 
*الأرز هو أعلى النباتات والزوفا أدناها**. **والأرز يشير للكبرياء أساس السقوط والزوفا تشير للتواضع طريق الخاطئ للتوبة والمريض للشفاء**. **وكلاهما يشيران للمسيح العالى الذى إتضع ليشفينا**. **لذلك كان الزوفا يستخدم دائماً للتطهير مز **51 : 7. **والزوفا يسمى فى اللغات الأوربية **hyssop **ومأخوذه من الكلمة العبرية **"**أزوب**" **ويقال أن جذره يمسك بالصخر لذلك يرمز لمن يتمسك بالمسيح فيتطهر**. **ويرمز للتواضع**. **وهو له أثر طبى فيستخدم لشفاء الأمراض لتنقية الرئتين فمن يحمل بغضة تكون رئتاه غير نقيتين ويحتاج لتنقيته**م**ا**.*
*والأرز والزوفا معاً قد يمثلان كل حدود الطبيعة **(1**مل **4 : 33) **والمعنى أن كل ما فى العالم قد صلب لى**. * 
*(**غل **6 : 14) **ففى طقس التطهير نجد الكاهن يربط العصفور الحى مع باقة من الزوفا مع قطعة قماش من القرمز ويربطه**م**ا بخيط من القرمز، وكان يربط كل هذا على خشب الزوفا **(**وهى قطعة من خشب الأرز طولها **1.5 **قدم وكان العصفور **ي**ربط مفرود الجناحين شبه مصلوب، ويغمس جناحيه وذيله فى الدم**. **لذلك فخشب الزوفا يشير للصليب**. **وفى صلب المسيح نرى نهاية كل أمجاد وكبرياء العالم **(**الأرز**) **وزوال وتفاهة العالم بكل ما فيه **(**زوفا**) **فنقبل بفرح صلب العالم لنا وصلبنا للعالم**.*
*أما القرمز فهو صورة الدم المقدس الذى تفجر من كل جسد المسيح وغطاه ليكفر عنى ولاحظ أن راحاب الزانية خلصت بربط حبل قرمز فى كوتها ي**ش**2 : 18 * 
*وكان العصفور الذى يذبح يدفن أمام الكاهن والأبرص ولاحظ روعة الوحى فهذا لم يذكر إنما حفظه التقليد**. **ولماذا لم يذكرفمسيحنا المرموز له بهذا العصفور لم يعد بعد فى قبر بل هو حى فى السماء يشفع فينا**. **ولاحظ أيضاً أن العصفور الذى يذبح كان **ي**ذبح خارج المحلة كما صلب المسيح خارجاً عن أورشليم**.*
*وكان يستخدم ماء حى أى ماء جارى وهذا يشير للحياة والقوة **(**الماء مرتبط بالد**م**) * 


 
*والمجد لله دائما*[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*Mold is a fuzzy growth on moist organic matter by several types of **fungi**. Mildew is mold growing on fabric. * 
*The quantity of mold fragments and spores needed to cause health problems varies from person to person.  Besides inhalation, people can become exposed to mold through skin contact and eating moldy food.*
*Toxic molds can produce several toxic chemicals called mycotoxins that can damage your health. These chemicals are present on the spores and small mold fragments that are released into the air.*
*In high concentrations, mold fragments, spores, and **mycotoxins** can trigger symptoms even in individuals who have no allergies.*


 *Recent     studies**     have linked mold to the rapid rise of the asthma rate over the past     20 years. *
 *A     1999 Mayo Clinic study**     implicates fungus as the cause of almost all of the **chronic     sinusitus**     afflicting 37 million Americans. *
*Toxic     molds can increase your susceptibility to a wide variety of diseases     by **weakening     your immune system**.     *
 *Molds reproduce by spreading microscopic spores. Mold spores waft through the indoor and outdoor air continually. When mold spores land on damp organic material, such as wood, paper, feathers, hair, cellulose, petroleum products, rubber, carpet, etc., they may begin growing and digesting the material.*
*Some molds live in temperatures below freezing, and some like it as warm as 122° F.  Molds primarily thrive and become a problem when the **relative humidity level is above 60%**, with temperatures between 50 and 90 degrees  F. (10 to 32 degrees C.)  and a pH from 3 to 8. Molds also tend to be more robust in poorly ventilated areas with little air movement to disrupt their growth.*
*There is no practical way to eliminate all mold and mold spores in the indoor environment; the way to control indoor mold growth is to limit moisture. During humid weather, avoid excessive ventilation and use an air conditioners and/or dehumidifier to keep relative humidity below 60%. **Sealing air leaks in the building's exterior** and using a **mechanical ventilation system** to provide fresh **filtered air** can help to reduce entry of mold spores and make it easier to keep indoor relative humidity below 60%.*
*Indoor mold growth usually can be seen or smelled. In most cases, if visible mold growth is present, sampling is not needed. There are no health or exposure-based standards that individuals can use to evaluate a mold sample. The amount of mold it takes to cause illness varies from person to person.*
*Health Effects and Symptoms Associated with Mold Exposure*

*There are four kinds of health problems that come from exposure to mold:*


 *Allergic     reactions*
 *Irritation of     tissues *
 *Infections *
*Toxic     effects due to mycotoxins *
 *Mold can trigger an allergic  reaction and asthma in sensitized individuals (repeated exposure to mold or mold spores sometimes causes previously non-sensitive individuals to become sensitized). About 15 million Americans are allergic to mold. The most common reactions are flu-like symptoms and asthma. Those with chronic lung or immune problems, are at risk for more serious reactions like fever, lung infections and a pneumonia-like illness.*
*Some toxic molds such as **Aspergillus**, **Cladosporium**, **Penicillium**, **Stachybotrys**,**and  **Trichoderma**produce **mycotoxins** capable of causing severe health problems.*
*When mold grows indoors in moist organic materials, building occupants may begin to notice odors and suffer a variety of health problems associated with mold exposure.*
*Allergies*

*Inhaling or touching mold or mold spores can cause allergic reactions in sensitive individuals. Allergic reactions to mold are common — these reactions can be immediate or delayed up to six hours. Allergic reactions include:*


 *Respiratory     problems, such as cough, sneezing, wheezing, infection, and/or     difficulty in breathing *
 *Hay fever-type     symptoms *
 *Nose and throat     irritation *
 *Nasal or sinus     congestion *
 *Watery, reddened, or burning eyes *
 *Sensitivity to     light *
 *Red eyes *
 *Runny nose *
 *Sneezing *
 *Dermatitis ( skin rash or irritation) *
 *Headache *
*Fatigue     *
 *http://healthandenergy.com/mold.htm*


 
*برص الثياب * 


 
*رطوبة ودفئ ومادة غذائية * 
*لهذا الانجيل لم يتكلم عن الملابس من الالياف الصناعية بل تكلم عن * 
*الصوف والكتان والجلد*
*http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/7.jpg*


 
*Mold on Clothes * 
*M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




old can grow on damp clothes and shoes thus causing damage to them. Clothes made from natural fibers such as cotton, linen, ramie, jute, rayon, wool and silk are more susceptible to microbial damage than those made from synthetic fibers. The microorganisms produce enzymes that breakdown the cellulose or protein to compounds which the microorganisms use as food. Compared to clothes made from plant fibers, those made of protein fibers (such as wool and silk) are less susceptible to attack but they are also damaged by molds capable of breaking down protein.

**How to detect mold growth on clothes
Often, the initial indication of a mold problem on clothes is a characteristic musty odor in the closet. Careful examination of clothes may reveal stains with clearly visible pigmentations or visible mold growth. Also, observation under a microscope in a laboratory can reveal mold infestation at the early stages of growth.

M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




old on Clothes as A Health Hazard
One of the common questions we receive is whether people should throw away their clothes if there was an outbreak of mold growth in their houses. In most instances it is not necessary to dispose of the clothes especially if the clothes show no visible mold growth and no musty or moldy odor is detected from the clothes. While the clothes may carry high concentrations of settled spores, these can easily be washed away during laundering. However, health risks must be considered whenever visible mold growth occurs on clothes. If the clothes have visible mold growth and appear to be damaged, the best thing would be to dispose them off. Such clothes should be handled with care since certain species of molds that attack clothes, such as species of *_*Aspergillus*_*, are opportunistic pathogens especially to people with weak immune system. *_*Aspergillus fumigatus*_*, for example, is a common cause of a respiratory problem called invasive aspergillosis. Some molds may not cause infections but can cause strong allergic reactions to sensitive individuals. There is also the risk of mycotoxin poisoning if the clothes are infested by toxigenic molds and are not effectively decontaminated before they are worn.

Badly infested clothes should be isolated by sealing them in polyethylene bags and disposing them immediately or sending them to trained professionals for decontamination.

**http://egyptiancopts.com/holy/8.jpg*
*
H
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ow To Control Mold Growth On Clothes
Control of conditions that promote mold growth is by far the most effective method of preventing mold growth on any susceptible material including clothes. It is effective not only for the control of mold but also for control of other microorganisms and agents of damage such as insects. Clothes should be kept in a cool, dry environment with adequate ventilation. Relative humidity should be maintained below 65%. Use of dehumidifiers to reduce dampness is recommended. If the clothes are not frequently used, it is important to regularly check for mold infestation.*


 


 
*موقع الدكتور ضياء * 
*- **ترك الغسيل لمدة **24 **ساعة في الغسالة يسبب عفن الثياب؟**صواب**. **ولكن يجب ترك الغسيل المبلل على الأقل لمدة **24 **ساعة**. **إذا شممت رائحة كريهة منبعثة من الثياب، قم بغسلها مرة أخرى، باستعمال كلور خاص بالثياب الملونة، قومي بغسل الثياب أكثر من مرة إذا شعرت بأن الرائحة لم تختفي**. **وينصح بإضافة الكلور بشكل منتظم، حيث وجد الباحثون بأن **44% **من الغسالات تحتوي على بكتيريا **(**بكتيريا الفضلات البشرية**)**، كذلك قم بغسل يديك فور وضع الثياب القذرة في الغسالة**.*


 
*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي**5. **برص المنازل**:**قدم الله لليهود الشريعة الخاصة ببرص المنازل وهم بعد في البرية يسكنون الخيام، معلنًا إهتمامهم حتى ببيوتهم التي لم يسكنوها بعد**. **فإن كان الله يأمرنا ألا نهتم بالغد، إنما لكي يعلن إهتمامه هو بغدنا**.**هنا يقوم الكاهن بدور المهندس في عصر بدائي بالنسبة لليهود، ليطمئن على بيوت الشعب ولا تتعرض حياتهم للخطر**. **فإن شاهد إنسان في**منزله ظهور آثار رطوبة أو نشع على الجدران، فتميل إلى الحمرة أو الخضرة، أو تكون مناطق أعمق من الجدار أي تآكلت، يتدخل الكاهن هكذا**:**أولاً**: **يتم تفريغ المنزل من كل ما فيه قبل دخول الكاهن **[36].**ثانيًا**: **يرى الكاهن العلامات ويخرج من البيت ويغلقه سبعة أيام**.**ثالثًا**: **إن رأى الضربة قد إمتدت يأمر باقتلاع الحجارة المصابة وبإلقائها خارج المدينة في مكان نجس حيث القاذورات وجيف الحيوانات**... **إلخ**. **ثم يقشرون حول الضربة ويلقون تراب الملاط أيضًا خارج المدينة في مكان نجس**.**رابعًا**: **يقومون بعملية ترميم ووضع ملاط جديد، فإن عادت الضربة وأفرخت بعد الترميم يُهدم المنزل كله**.**خامسًا**: **لو أن الضربة لم تمتد تُحسب أنها برئت ويتم التطهير بعصفورين وخشب أرز وقرمز وزوفا كما في حالة الأبرص**...**يلاحظ في هذا الطقس عدم تسرع الكاهن في الحكم حتى لا يفقد أحد منزله ويخسره إلاَّ بعد التأكد من خطورة الموقف**... **ولعل في هذا رمز لطول أناة الله معنا نحن مسكنه، فهو لا يحكم علينا بالهدم سريعًا بل يعطينا فرصًا للتوبة، وذلك كالبستاني الذي يشفع في الشجرة ويمهلها سنة فسنة، ينقب حولها ويضع زبلاً لعلها تأتي بثمر فلا تُقطع **(**لو **13: 6-9).*
*تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري**– **برص المنازل **
+ **وجعلت ضربة برص **= **قوله جعلت يجعلنا نفهم أنها عقوبة عن الخطايا**. **وهنا الله يعطيهم هذه الشريعة وهم بعد فى خيام قبل وصولهم لأرض كنعان حيث سيكون لهم بيوت فالله الذى يطلب أن لا نهتم بالغد يهتم هو بمستقبلنا**. 
+ **وهنا نرى الكاهن يقوم بدور المهندس فى عصر بدائى ليطمئن على بيوت الشعب ولا تتعرض حياتهم للخطر**. (**انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في **موقع الأنبا تكلا** في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى**). **فإن شاهد إنسان فى منزله ظهور أثار رطوبة أو نشع على الجدران تميل للحمرة أو الخضرة أو تكون مناطق أعمق من الجدار أى تآكلت لابد وأن يستدعى الكاهن ليحكم ماذا يصنع**.
+ **وكنعان هى أرض الميعاد، الأرض المقدسة ولكن نسمع أن الله يمكن أن يرسل لهم ضربات فيها**. **فكل إنسان وكل مكان مهما كانت قدسيته أو مركزه لهو معرض لغضب الله لو أخطأ**. **فهكذا قال الرب لملاك كنيسة أفسس **"**فتب وإلا فأنا أتى وأزحزح منارتك من مكانها**" (**رؤ **2). **فدخول أرض الميعاد ليس نهاية المشوار لأن الأرض مع أنها مقدسة فهى تحت اللعنة بسبب الخطية فالقانون السائد **"**من مس نجساً يتنجس**". **وهذا طبقه الله مع بيته فحينما إنتشرت الخطية ووصلت لهيكله سمح بخراب الهيكل وتدميره بل أن الأمم الوثنية داسوه عدة مرات**. 
+ **قد يرمز برص المنازل لخطية الجماعة **(**نحن بيت الله**). **فموسى كان أميناً فى كل بيته**... **وبيته نحن عب **3 : 2 – 6. **ولذلك نجد أن طقس تطهير المنازل يشير لرغبة الله فى تقديس الجماعة كلها كما يتقدس كل فرد على حدة**. (**راجع **1**بط **2 : 5) 

**آية **36 :- **فيامر الكاهن ان يفرغوا البيت قبل دخول الكاهن ليرى الضربة لئلا يتنجس كل ما في البيت و بعد ذلك يدخل الكاهن ليرى البيت**. 
**يتم تفريغ البيت من كل ما فيه قبل دخول الكاهن**. **لأنه لو حكم الكاهن أن هذه ضربة برص لزم الأمر بحرق كل ما فى البيت إذ أن كل شئ قد تنجس**. **هذه العلامة كأن البيت يصرخ لصاحبه تب وإرجع لله لأن الحريق قادم * 
*برص الثياب**:*





*برص الثياب هو نوع من العث أى هوام صغيرة تدخل فى الثياب وتقرض الخيوط الدقيقة كما ينخز السوس فى الخشب**.*
*نخروب **= **الثقب أو التآكل**. **إذاً الفساد ليس سطحياً بل ثاقباً **(**هو نوع من التع**فن**)*
*الجردة **= **الموضع البالى أو المتغير من الثوب **/ **هو ما تقشر من الشئ*
*باطنه أو ظاهره **= **ظهر القماش أو وجهه*
*سدى **= warp **هى ما شد من الخيوط طولاً*
*لحمة **= woof **هى ما شد من الخيوط عرضاً*
*إذاً هذه الوصية ليحمى الله ممتلكاتهم خصوصاً فى غربتهم فى الصحراء**. **ولاحظ إهتمام الله بالفقراء فهو يسمح بقطع الجزء المصاب حتى لا يهلك الثوب كله**.*


 
*تأمل روحى*


 
*الثياب تشير لما يلبسه الإنسان من طبائع وعادات ومعاملات، أى كيف يرى الناس صفات هذا الإنسان**. **والله يهتم بهذا **"**لكى يرى الناس أعمالكم الصالحة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات**". **وإذا كان هناك شر فى طرقنا ومعاملاتنا أو هناك عادة رديئة تملكت منا **(**برص فى الثياب**) **فعلينا أن نغسلها أى نقدم توبة بل نحرقها أى نقضى عليها ونمتنع عنها نهائياً**. * 


 
*موضوع العصفورين * 
*14: 49 **فياخذ لتطهير البيت عصفورين و خشب ارز و قرمزا زوفا * 
*14: 50 **و يذبح العصفور الواحد في اناء خزف على ماء حي * 
*14: 51 **و ياخذ خشب الارز و الزوفا و القرمز و العصفور الحي و يغمسها في دم العصفور المذبوح و في الماء الحي و ينضح البيت سبع مرات * 
*14: 52 **و يطهر البيت بدم العصفور و بالماء الحي و بالعصفور الحي و بخشب الارز و بالزوفا و بالقرمز * 
*14: 53 **ثم يطلق العصفور الحي الى خارج المدينة على وجه الصحراء و يكفر عن البيت فيطهر * 


 
*عصفوران حيان*


 
*العصفوران هنا يقومان بنفس عمل التيسان يوم الكفارة **(**لا **16) **حيث يذبح عصفور منهم ويطلق الآخر حياً **(**إشارة للمسيح المصلوب الذى قام من الأموات**) **وكان العصفور يذبح فى إناء خزفى على ماء حى إشارة لذبح المسيح الذى حمل ناسوتنا كإناء خزفى، مقدماً لنا فيه دمه الثمين والماء اللذين فاضا من جنبه لتطهيرنا**. **أما العصفور الآخر الحى فكان يغمس أجنحته وذيله فى دم العصفور المذبوح ويطلق** حياً** على وجه الصحراء**. **هذا يرمز للمسيح الذى قام من الأموات حاملاً لنا دمه وأثار جراحاته فى يديه تكفيراً عنا**.*
*وهنا إستعمال عصفورين إشارة للمسيح الأتى من السماء والذى إنطلق للسماء**.**وكان إطلاق العصفور حراً رمزاً للحرية التى نالها الأبرص بقيامة المسيح**. **وما أحلى منظر العصفور الملطخة أجنحته بالدم وهو منطلق للسماء بالنسبة لهذا الأبرص المسكين فهو يرى فى هذا حريته**. **وهو حين يرى العصفور ينطلق للسماء ربما يفهم أنه عليه أن يحيا كإنسان سماوى حتى لا يعاقب ثانية**.*


 
*خشب الأرز والقرمز والزوفا*


 
*الأرز هو أعلى النباتات والزوفا أدناها**. **والأرز يشير للكبرياء أساس السقوط والزوفا تشير للتواضع طريق الخاطئ للتوبة والمريض للشفاء**. **وكلاهما يشيران للمسيح العالى الذى إتضع ليشفينا**. **لذلك كان الزوفا يستخدم دائماً للتطهير مز **51 : 7. **والزوفا يسمى فى اللغات الأوربية **hyssop **ومأخوذه من الكلمة العبرية **"**أزوب**" **ويقال أن جذره يمسك بالصخر لذلك يرمز لمن يتمسك بالمسيح فيتطهر**. **ويرمز للتواضع**. **وهو له أثر طبى فيستخدم لشفاء الأمراض لتنقية الرئتين فمن يحمل بغضة تكون رئتاه غير نقيتين ويحتاج لتنقيته**م**ا**.*
*والأرز والزوفا معاً قد يمثلان كل حدود الطبيعة **(1**مل **4 : 33) **والمعنى أن كل ما فى العالم قد صلب لى**. * 
*(**غل **6 : 14) **ففى طقس التطهير نجد الكاهن يربط العصفور الحى مع باقة من الزوفا مع قطعة قماش من القرمز ويربطه**م**ا بخيط من القرمز، وكان يربط كل هذا على خشب الزوفا **(**وهى قطعة من خشب الأرز طولها **1.5 **قدم وكان العصفور **ي**ربط مفرود الجناحين شبه مصلوب، ويغمس جناحيه وذيله فى الدم**. **لذلك فخشب الزوفا يشير للصليب**. **وفى صلب المسيح نرى نهاية كل أمجاد وكبرياء العالم **(**الأرز**) **وزوال وتفاهة العالم بكل ما فيه **(**زوفا**) **فنقبل بفرح صلب العالم لنا وصلبنا للعالم**.*
*أما القرمز فهو صورة الدم المقدس الذى تفجر من كل جسد المسيح وغطاه ليكفر عنى ولاحظ أن راحاب الزانية خلصت بربط حبل قرمز فى كوتها ي**ش**2 : 18 * 
*وكان العصفور الذى يذبح يدفن أمام الكاهن والأبرص ولاحظ روعة الوحى فهذا لم يذكر إنما حفظه التقليد**. **ولماذا لم يذكرفمسيحنا المرموز له بهذا العصفور لم يعد بعد فى قبر بل هو حى فى السماء يشفع فينا**. **ولاحظ أيضاً أن العصفور الذى يذبح كان **ي**ذبح خارج المحلة كما صلب المسيح خارجاً عن أورشليم**.*
*وكان يستخدم ماء حى أى ماء جارى وهذا يشير للحياة والقوة **(**الماء مرتبط بالد**م**) * 


 
*والمجد لله دائما*[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*الرد علي شبهة ضربة القمر مزمور 121 : 6

​
Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



كلنا والحمد لله عارفين ضربة الشمس ( ربنا يحفظنا ) 

لكن هل فى حد يعرف ضربة القمر

طبعا لأ 

ودى كانت مشكله بالنسبه للمسيحين لأن كتابهم #### بيقول إن فى ضربة قمر
( لاَ تَضْرِبُكَ الشَّمْسُ فِي النَّهَارِ وَلاَ الْقَمَرُ فِي اللَّيْلِ) سفر المزامير - الأصحاح 121

والمسلمين الوحشين كانوا فاكرين إن ده خطأ من مؤلف كتابهم 

لكن أحد عباقرة المسيحين فى أحد المواقع المسيحيه أثبت علميا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنه يوجد ضربة قمر
إزاى ؟؟؟؟؟

تعالوا نقرا كلامه
1) عرف الناسفي كل الأزمان تأثير ضربة الشمس.. أما ضربة القمر فلم تخطر على بال أحد..وفي سنة 1959 اكتشف أطباء الأمراض النفسية والعقلية أن ضربة القمرأشدّ من ضربة الشمس. فهناك كثيرون أصيبوا بالجنون بتأثير ضربة القمر.

وقبل هذا الاكتشاف بمئات المسنين، قال كاتب المزمور: ”لا تضربكالشمس في النهار، ولا القمر في الليل“ (مزمور 6:121). 
(2)ونشرت مجلة ريدرز دايجيست Reader's Digest في نسختها العربية "مجله المختار" في عدد أغسطس سنة 1980 مقال علمي بعنوان: "هل يتحكم القمر في مزاجك؟". ويقول كاتبه أن الإنسان شأنه شأن سطح الأرض: 80% من تكوينه ماء.. لذا فإن القمر كما يؤثر بالمد والجزر في مياه البحار والمحيطات.. هكذا يؤثر على رطوبة الجسم البشري، بما ينشأ اضطرابات في حياة الإنسان..

فقد اكتشف حديثا ان القمر يؤثر في المد و الجذر في البحر وبالتالي يمكن ان يغرق الكثيرين من ركاب السفن اثناء هيجان البحر!!!!! في المد والجذر ويكون السبب فى ذلك هو ضربة القمر

إيه علاقة المد والجذر بهيجان البحر 
المد والجذر سببه تيارات مائية 
أما هيجان البحر فسببه التيارات هوائية
حسرة على العلم الضائع بين صفحات الكتاب المقدس



الرد



وساقسم الرد لشرح الفكر الي عدة اجزاء

لغويا

علميا

بيئي

سياق الكلام والمقصود من العدد



الجزء اللغوي



معني كلمة تضرب

H5221
נכה
nâkâh
naw-kaw'
A primitive root; to strike (lightly or severely, literally or figuratively): - beat, cast forth, clap, give [wounds], X go forward, X indeed, kill, make [slaughter], murderer, punish, slaughter, slay (-er, -ing), smite (-r, -ing), strike, be stricken, (give) stripes, X surely, wound.


من جذر ضرب ( ضرب خفيف او ثقيل , مجازي او حرفي ) يضرب, يلقي, يصفق, يعطي, ( جروح) يتقدم, حقيقي, يقتل, يجعل قاتل, يعاقب, ذابح, يذبح, يضرب, الاضراب, يوجه , تاكيد, جرح



ولكن كلمة الضرب ذكرت في العدد مره واحده ووصفت بها الشمس فقط وليس القمر فالعدد لغويا يقول

سفر المزامير 121: 6

لاَ تَضْرِبُكَ الشَّمْسُ فِي النَّهَارِ، وَلاَ الْقَمَرُ فِي اللَّيْلِ.



فالمقصود في العدد ضربة الشمس ولكن لم يقل لفظيا ضربة القمر فمن يتمسك بكلمة ضربة القمر مخطئ فالعدد لم يتكلم عن ضربه للقمر لفظيا

ولهذا الشبهه ليس لها اساس لفظيا لعدم وجود كلمة ضربة القمر اصلا

ولكن قد يعاند بعض المشككين ( لان هذه عادتهم وهذا غرضهم ) ويدعي ان سياق الكلام يشرح ذلك فساتي الي سياق الكلام في الجزء الاخير ولكن فقط نتفق لفظيا ان لاتوجد تعبير ضربة القمر في العدد



علميا

وفي هذا الجزء لااستطيع ان اقدم اكثر مما قدم اخي الحبيب اغريغوريوس فقط بعض الاضافات القليله علي مقدار ضعفي



ضربة القمر:

(1) عرف الناس في كل الأزمان تأثير ضربة الشمس.. أما ضربة القمر فلم تخطر على بال أحد.. وفي سنة 1959 اكتشف أطباء الأمراض النفسية والعقلية أن ضربة القمر أشدّ من ضربة الشمس. فهناك كثيرون أصيبوا بالجنون بتأثير ضربة القمر.
وقبل هذا الاكتشاف بمئات المسنين، قال كاتب المزمور: ”لا تضربك الشمس في النهار، ولا القمر في الليل“ (مزمور 6:121). 

(2)ونشرت مجلة ريدرز دايجيست Reader's Digest في نسختها العربية "مجله المختار" في عدد أغسطس سنة 1980 مقال علمي بعنوان: "هل يتحكم القمر في مزاجك؟". ويقول كاتبه أن الإنسان شأنه شأن سطح الأرض: 80% من تكوينه ماء.. لذا فإن القمر كما يؤثر بالمد والجزر في مياه البحار والمحيطات.. هكذا يؤثر على رطوبة الجسم البشري، بما ينشأ اضطرابات في حياة الإنسان..
فقد اكتشف حديثا ان القمر يؤثر في المد و الجذر في البحر وبالتالي يمكن ان يغرق الكثيرين من ركاب السفن اثناء هيجان البحر في المد والجذر ويكون السبب فى ذلك هو ضربة القمر .
ادلة اخري لمن يريد الفهم والمعرفة
موقع ناسا
Moon-Stroke
Bonavia, E.
Nature, Volume 14, Issue 364, pp. 545 (1876).
THERE is a popular belief that it is dangerous to sleep in full moonshine, as it is supposed to produce some injurious effect called moon-stroke. I have little doubt that the popular belief is well founded as far as the injury to some of those who have slept out at night is concerned, especially in full moonshine; nevertheless the injury is not, I think, due to the moon, but to another cause, which I shall here attempt to explain. It has often been observed that when the moon is full, or near its full time, there are rarely any clouds about, and if there be clouds before the full moon rises they are soon dissipated, and therefore a perfectly clear sky, with a bright full moon, is frequently observed.
http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1876Natur..14..545B
و تسمي في الطب بهذا الاسم 

Transylvania effect


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_effect
جامعة اوكسفورد
عاملة مقالة عن هذه الضربة http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/17/6/472
راجع هذا اللينك من جامعة اوكسفورددكتور ريتشارد نيل
رد من موقع الانبا تكلا ايضا
1- الإصابة بالقمر:
قال داود بالروح: "الرب يحفظك.. الرب يظلل على يدك اليُمنى؛ فلا تحرقك الشمس بالنهار، ولا القمر بالليل" (مز6:121). 
والترجمة الأدق بالإنجليزية تقول بدلاً من كلمة "تحرقك": The sun will not harm you by day, nor the moon by night.
نشرت مجلة ريدرز دايجيست Reader's Digest في نسختها العربية "مجله المختار" في عدد أغسطس سنة 1980 مقال علمي بعنوان: "هل يتحكم القمر في مزاجك؟".





ويقول كاتبه أن الإنسان شأنه شأن سطح الأرض: 80% من تكوينه ماء.. لذا فإن القمر كما يؤثر بالمد والجزر في مياه البحار والمحيطات.. هكذا يؤثر على رطوبة الجسم البشري، بما ينشأ اضطرابات في حياة الإنسان..
وهذا الأمر مازال في طور البحث.. ولكنه هناك العديد من الشواهد التي تؤيد هذا الأمر.. ولقد نشرت مجلة ناشيونال جيوجرافيك الأمريكية National Geographic بحثاً عن هذا الأمر.. وهذا البحث موجود على الإنترنت حالياً. وتستطيع أيضاً تَصَفُّح العديد من الأبحاث المنشورة على الإنترنت والتي تؤيِّد أو تُعارِض هذا الأمر من خلال البحث عن كلمات مثل: full moon effect - lunar effects - human behavior وغيرها..
فقد رأينا أحد البسطاء يسأل سؤالاً ساذجاً: "ما رايكم بمن يقول ان تعرضك لسناء ظوء القمر يعرض جسمك للخطر ولعقلك بالظرر؟" ووضع سؤاله في أحد المنتديات، فيجب على الشخص قبل التهكم البحث علمياً في الأمر، حتى لا يحمل سؤاله إدانته، كما قال الكتاب "مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ" (إنجيل لوقا 19: 22).
فمن الأبحاث التي نُشِرَت حول هذا الأمر، كتاب:
Dynamic Astrology: Using Planetary Cycles to Make Personal and Career Choices, 1997, by John Townley.
كما أوضحنا فما زال الأمر في طور الدراسة والبحث، فتوجد بعض الأبحاث تؤيد هذا الأمر، وأبحاث أخرى ضده.. ولكن، لم يثبت تماماً أنه خطأ.. ومع صدق الكتاب المقدس الذي ثبت عبر العصور وصمد أمام تيارات التطور والعلوم الحديثة، وأثبت صحة كل ما فيه.. فنحن نعرف الإجابة التي سيثبتها العلم في يوم من الأيام مُسبَّقاً..!
ستجد أيضاً المزيد حول الأمر من أبحاث وكتب في موسوعة ويكيبيديا تحت عنوان: Lunar Effect
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_effect

(3)آية {6} : "لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل."
ضربة الشمس تشير لحرارة التجارب والآلام. وضربات الشمس تأتي بالنهار وتصيب الجسد. وضربات القمر قال عنها العلماء أن لها تأثير على الحالات النفسية وهي تأتي بالليل. والله قادر أن يحمينا عموماً من كل ما يصيب الجسد أو النفس وأن يحمينا من ضربات النهار وضربات الليل، حروب النهار وحروب الليل.




وفي الاول اريد ان اوضح ان فرضية ترانسيلفينيا هي فرضيه يقبله الكثير من علماء النفس وكان لها تاثير علي الكثيرين

واقدم دراسه علميه علي هذا الامر

Moon stroke

http://fampra.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/6/472.full

The effect of the full moon on general practice consultation rates

Richard D Neal and
Malcolm Colledge
+ Author Affiliations

 Centre for Research in Primary Care, Nuffield Institute for Health, University of Leeds, 71–75 Clarendon Road, Leeds LS2 9PL, UK.

Received January 26, 2000.
Accepted July 17, 2000.

Next Section

Abstract
Background. The effect of the full moon on human behaviour, the so-called ‘Transylvania hypothesis’, has fascinated the public and occupied the mind of researchers for centuries.

Objective. The aim of the present study was to determine whether or not there was any change in general practice consultation patterns around the time of the full moon.

Method. We analysed data from the fourth national morbidity study of general practice. The data set was split into two groups and analysed separately: consultations on ordinary weekdays and consultations on weekends and bank holidays. The data were split randomly into two equal sets, one for model building and one for model validation. The lunar cycle effect was assumed to be sinusoidal, on the grounds that any effect would be maximal at the time of the full moon and decline to the new moon, following a cosine curve (with a period of 29.54 days, the mean length of a lunar cycle).

Results. There was a statistically significant, but small, effect associated with the lunar cycle of 1.8% of the mean value [95% confidence interval (CI) 0.9–2.7%]. This equates to an average difference between the two extremes during the cycle of 3.6%. For this data set, this accounts for 190 (95% CI 95–285) more consultations on days at the peak of the cycle compared with those at the bottom of the cycle, or, put another way, about three consultations per practice.

Conclusion. We can speculate neither as to what the nature of these moon-related problems may be, nor as to the mechanisms underpinning such behaviour. However, we have confirmed that it does not seem to be related to anxiety and depression.



http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1876Natur..14..545B

Title:


Moon-Stroke

Authors:


Bonavia, E.

Affiliation:


AA(Lucknow)

Publication:


Nature, Volume 14, Issue 364, pp. 545 (1876). (Nature Homepage)

Publication Date:


10/1876

Origin:


NATURE

DOI:


10.1038/014545a0

Bibliographic Code:


1876Natur..14..545B

Abstract

THERE is a popular belief that it is dangerous to sleep in full moonshine, as it is supposed to produce some injurious effect called moon-stroke. I have little doubt that the popular belief is well founded as far as the injury to some of those who have slept out at night is concerned, especially in full moonshine; nevertheless the injury is not, I think, due to the moon, but to another cause, which I shall here attempt to explain. It has often been observed that when the moon is full, or near its full time, there are rarely any clouds about, and if there be clouds before the full moon rises they are soon dissipated, and therefore a perfectly clear sky, with a bright full moon, is frequently observed.





ولكن المشكك لا يعجبه هذا الشرح العلمي الدقيق ورغم ان تاثير القمر بالفعل مؤثر والمد والجزر لاعلاقه له بالهلال او القمر المكتمل فهو يحدث في الحالتين ولاجل رفضها من قبل المشككين فاترك جزئية التاثر النفسي ولكن اوضح شيئ مختلف تماما وهو في رائي ما يقصده العدد علميا

العدد علميا تكلم علي تاثير الشمس في المناخ لان ضربة الشمس هو بسبب اشعة الشمي والحراره التي تزيد في اليوم الحر ويصاب البعض بضربة شمس او ما يسمي

Heat stroke

التي تنتج من ارتفاع الحراره في الجسم بسبب الشمس

hyperthermia

اذا لو العدد يقارن بين تاثير الشمس وهو ارتفاع حرارة الجسم والمرض المصاحب له بسبب الشمس

اذا العدد علميا يتكلم عن ضربة القمر ايضا بالنسبه للمناخ وتاثير البرد وهو

Hypothermia

فماذا يفعل القمر في مناخ سطح الارض ليلا ؟

جاذبية القمر لها تاثير مهم جدا في المناخ فيسبب المد والجزر وايضا حركة الرياح التي تبرد الجو في الليل وتصيب البعض بامراض وبخاصه ادوار البرد التي هي عكس ضربة الشمس

فكما ان الشمس تصيب البعض بامراض مثل ضربة الشمس بسبب الحراره فايضا بسبب القمر بطريقه غير مباشره تصيب البعض بامراض بسبب تغير المناخ وبرودة الجو

ولا اعتقد احد ينكر ان الطقس يكون ابرد في الليل مما عليه في النهار فمن ينكر هذا يكن وضع نفسه في مكان اقل من ان نتناقش معه

وبهذا علميا تاثير القمر لاينكر وما يسببه من امراض تشبه ما تحدثه الشمس امر غير منكر



وهناك تاثير اخر يحدث يوميا ايضا وهو تاثير ما يسمي المد والجزر للارض نفسها بمعني ان نفس التاثير الذي يحدث للمياه بسبب القمر وجاذبيته يحدث ايضا للارض ورغم انه تاثير ضئيل لا يذكر ولكن وجد انه متسبب في الكثير من الكوارث مثل الزلازل والبراكين ولكن لقلة هذا التاثير لن استفيض في شرحه



وبعد انتهائي من شرح الجزء العلمي باختصار ايضا اؤكد ان المعني العلمي ليس فقط هو المقصود من العدد رغم انه صحيح



المعني البيئي



وهو شيئ مهم يجب ان لا ننساه فمن يفكر في عدد ومعناه بدون الفكر البيئي يكون اخطأ وهذا من اساسيات علم التفسير

المتكلم هو من منطقة اورشليم وهي جوها معتدل يميل الي البروده

وهو في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد وهي الحياه الرعويه الذين بعضهم يعيش في بيوت طينيه غير عازله للحراه او البروده بطريقه الكافيه او في خيام وهي اضعف من ذلك في حماية سكانها بل الاصعب من ذلك وهو الرعاه الذين يقضون الليل في حراسة رعيتهم اثناء الليل ايضا وهؤلاء ملابسهم لا تشبه ملابسنا حاليا من ناحية القدره علي التدفيه وعزل حرارة الجسم او معدات النوم في العراء

فماذا يخشاه راعي مثل هذا في الليل بجانب الذئاب او الاعداء او البرابره اللصوص ؟

بالطبع يخشي تقلب الحراره من حر شديد يصيبه في النهار فتحدث له ضربة شمس او برد شديد في الليل يصيبه بنزلة برد وهو في النهار يخشي ارتداء ملابس ثقيله في النهار وايضا يخشي الملابس الخفيفه في الليل ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يحمل اشياء كثيره في رحلته الرعويه فهو يحتاج ماء وطعام ورداء ولكن لا يتحمل ان يحمل اكثر من ذلك في رحلته الرعويه لانه يرحل علي قدميه

ولذلك كما قلت هو يخشي من يوم شديد الحراره ولا يجد مكان ليستظل تحته فيصاب بضربة شمس

وبالطبع لو حلت عاصفه بارده او ثلجيه وهو بالليل فسيكون في خطر الموت او المرض الشديد هذا هو المقصود بيئيا من هذا العدد من معني الضربات

وهذا ايضا نفس الحال بالنسبه للجنود القائمين علي الحراسه او غيره فهم يخشوا من ضربات الجو بالاضافه الجنود يخشوا من ضربات الليل بمعني ان يهجم عليهم الاعداء في ضوء القمر وهم غافلين

ومعروف بالطبع ان هجوم الليل اصعب فهو يكون مفاجئ والجيش الاخر غير او الحراس حتي لو كانوا متيقظين لكنهم ايضا متعبين وغير مستعدين الاستعداد الكامل وهذا يجعل ضربة القمر صعبه جدا علي العشاكر وعلي الشعب المطمئن النائم



سياق الكلام والمقصود من العدد



بعد ان ادركنا ان المعني اللغوي يتكلم عن ضربة الشمس بمعني ايذاء فقط ولم يقل ضربة القمر

وايضا علميا عن تاثير القمر الطقسي بالاضافه الي التاثير النفسي وبالطبع هذا ينعكس علي الفكر البيئي الذي يجعل الجندي والراعي يخشي ضربات الليل او ضربات القمر

يتبقي فقط ان نفهم سياق الكلام من المزمور ومن اعداد اخري تؤكد ما ذكرت

مزمور 121

1 ترنيمة المصاعد أرفع عيني إلى الجبال، من حيث يأتي عوني
2 معونتي من عند الرب ، صانع السماوات والأرض
3 لا يدع رجلك تزل. لا ينعس حافظك
4 إنه لا ينعس ولا ينام حافظ إسرائيل
5 الرب حافظك. الرب ظل لك عن يدك اليمنى
6 لا تضربك الشمس في النهار، ولا القمر في الليل
7 الرب يحفظك من كل شر . يحفظ نفسك
8 الرب يحفظ خروجك ودخولك من الآن وإلى الدهر
المزمور يتكلم عن حفاظ الرب وكلمة يحفظك تكررت 6 مرات ولذلك يسمي مزمور الحفظ فالرب يحافظ علي ابناؤه فهو مزمور يقوله الانسان في لحظات الضيقه والتعب ولذلك هو يقال في صلاة نصف الليل

والمزمور يعدد امثله من حفظ الرب وحمايته مثل

الحفاظ من الزلل وحافظ اليد اليمني وحافظ من ضربة الشمس والحافظ من القمر والحافظ من الشر وحافظ النفس وحافظ الدخول والخروج

ونركز اولا علي الحافظ من اخطاء اليد بمعني فعل

واتوقف عن هذه النقطه

هل الرب يظلل علي يد الانسان اليمني فقط تصلح بمعني حرفي ؟ بالطبع لا ولكن بمعني مجازي لان اليد اليمني تشير الي القوه والعمل فالرب يقول للانسان الذي يسير في طريق الرب انه يحافظ علي قوة الانسان وعمل الانسان واشار بعض الاباء مثل القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم والقديس اغسطينوس ان اليد اليمني ايضا تشير الي الايمان

اذا فنقبل ان هناك معاني بلاغيه واسلوب مجازي ومن هذا لماذا يصر المشكك علي ان ياخذ الرب يحفظ من القمر بمعني حرفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ولكن العدد يتكلم عن الاخطار التي يمكن ان تحدث في الليل واثناء وجود القمر من امراض وبرد كما شرحت سابقا وايضا هجوم الاعداء

وايضا العدد وضح ان المقصود ليس في القمر ذاته ولكن المقصود هو الليل وقت ظهور القمر ولهذا العدد لم يتوقف عند كلمة ولا القمر ولكن اكمل كلمه مهمة وهي ولا القمر في الليل فهو يقصد اخطار الليل وامراض الليل وكوارث الليل

ولتاكيد هذا المفهوم

هذا المزمور يتماشي مع ماذكر في مزمور 91 الذي يشرح بطريقه تكميليه رائعه معه وايضا يستخدم اسلوب مجازي بلاغي

مزمور 91

1 الساكن في ستر العلي ، في ظل القدير يبيت
2 أقول للرب: ملجإي وحصني. إلهي فأتكل عليه
3 لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد ومن الوبإ الخطر
4 بخوافيه يظللك، وتحت أجنحته تحتمي. ترس ومجن حقه
5 لا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار


اذا فهو يقصد بجملة ( ولا القمر في الليل ) بمعني خوف الليل او هجوم الاعداء في الليل او برد الليل وخوفه



وايضا

سفر اشعياء 49

8 هكذا قال الرب: في وقت القبول استجبتك، وفي يوم الخلاص أعنتك. فأحفظك وأجعلك عهدا للشعب، لإقامة الأرض، لتمليك أملاك البراري
9 قائلا للأسرى: اخرجوا. للذين في الظلام: اظهروا. على الطرق يرعون وفي كل الهضاب مرعاهم
10 لا يجوعون ولا يعطشون، ولا يضربهم حر ولا شمس، لأن الذي يرحمهم يهديهم وإلى ينابيع المياه يوردهم


اذا ايضا القمر في الليل مقصود بها هجوم الاعداء ليلا في الظلام

وايضا عدد مهم جدا

سفر التكوين 31

38 الآن عشرين سنة أنا معك. نعاجك وعنازك لم تسقط، وكباش غنمك لم آكل
39 فريسة لم أحضر إليك . أنا كنت أخسرها. من يدي كنت تطلبها. مسروقة النهار أو مسروقة الليل
40 كنت في النهار يأكلني الحر وفي الليل الجليد، وطار نومي من عيني


اذا فيعقوب في فترة الرعي تعرض لصعوبات وهي سرقة الاغنام وحر النهار والجليد في الليل

وبهذا نتاكد ان المعني المقصود هو الاحداث الليليه من برد يصل لدرجة الجليد



وبهذا يكون المقصود من العدد واضح تماما وهو ان الرب يقول لشعبه انه يحفظهم من الاخطار النهاريه والليليه سواء من الطبيعه كحر وبرد وامراض وكوارث طبيعيه ومن الاعداء واللصوص في ضوء الشمس او ضوء القمر

ولهذا شبهة من ازعجته كلمة ولا القمر في الليل لااساس لها فهو تعبير دقيق صحيح علميا ومجازيا وبيئيا ويوضح حماية الرب . وحتي هذا له بعد اهم وهو



المعني الروحي



من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب



التمسك بالمسيح وكنيسته
لاَ تَضْرِبُكَ الشَّمْسُ فِي النَّهَارِ،
وَلاَ الْقَمَرُ فِي اللَّيْلِ [6].
يحفظ الله مؤمنيه نهارًا وليلاً، فلا تؤذيهم الشمس بحرارتها الحارقة ولا القمر بالليل. قيل إن القمر له تأثير في المناطق الصحراوية يؤذي جسم الإنسان[21].
دُعي السيد المسيح شمس البرّ والشفاء في أجنحتها، ودُعيت الكنيسة بالقمر التي تحمل انعكاس نور شمس البرّ. فمن ينكر الإيمان بالسيد المسيح تحرقه الشمس، ومن يسبب انشقاقًا في الكنيسة يحرقه القمر. الله يحفظنا في الإيمان المستقيم وفي وحدة الكنيسة الحقيقية.
مقابل هذا فإن عدو الخير المخادع يظهر كشمسٍ لا ليهب شفاءً للنفوس، بل ليحرق بشروره النفس ويحطمها. ويظهر كقمرٍ إشارة إلى الثعالب الصغيرة التي تفسد كرم النفس خلال صغر النفس والكآبة.يرى البعض أن ضربات الشمس هي السقوط في الكبرياء والبرّ الذاتي، وضربات القمر هي التحطيم بالتجارب. والرب يحفظ أولاده من كليهما.
 إنه يريد أن يؤكد عنايته بصورة فيَّاضة، ليس فقط بتحريرهم من المتاعب، وإنما لا يسمح أيضًا لهم حتى بالمصاعب البشرية العادية... عونه يتحقق بسخائه ورأفته فوق كل تقدير، عونه من جانبه لا يُقاس حسب احتياجنا بل يتعدى متطلباتنا[22].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
   يتقدم جندي المسيح سواء بصيتٍ حسنٍ أو بصيتٍ رديءٍ (2 كو 6: 8)، واحد عن اليمين، والآخر عن اليسار. المديح لا ينفخه، والتوبيخ لا يحطمه. لا ينتفخ بالغنى، ولا يحطمه الفقر، الفرح والحزن يحتقرهما على حدٍ سواء، لا تحرقه الشمس بالنهار، ولا القمر بالليل[23].
القديس جيروم
   من لا يخطئ في الحكمة ذاته لا تحرقه الشمس. ومن لا يخطئ في الكنيسة وفي جسد الرب وفي الأمور التي صنعت لأجلنا في الزمن لا يحرقه القمر[24].
القديس أغسطينوس
 هكذا ترون أن الشمس لن تحرق القديسين الذين ليس فيهم أمر شرير، لأنه كما نقول بأن للشمس قوة ذات حدين، فهي تنير الأبرار، لكنها لا تنير الأشرار بل تحرقهم، لأنهم هم أنفسهم يكرهون النور، إذ يفعلون الشر (يو 3: 29)[25].
 لا تحرق شمس التجارب الإنسان البار الذي يستريح تحت ظل كلمة الله. الشمس التي تحرق البار ليست تلك الشمس التي تسبح بل بالحري ذاك الذي يغير نفسه إلى ملاك نور (1 كو 11: 14)[26].
   "عيناك حمامتان؛ ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان" (نش 15:1). سمعت العروس هذا الثناء، فأثنت بدورها على العريس. إنها لا تثنى على جمال لا تراه. كلا. بل رأت جماله وأطالت النظر فيه فقالت "ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي وحلو وسريرنا أخضر" (نش 16:1) أنى أبحث عن سرير تستريح فيه العروس والعريس، أنه الجسم البشرى فالمفلوج الذي كان يرقد على سريره دعاه الرب أن يذهب إلى بيته حاملا سريره (مت 6:9). لقد كان يرقد فيه وهو بائس لضعف أعضائه التي ثبتت بعد ذلك بالقوة الإلهية وهذا معنى أمر الرب "احمل سريرك، واذهب إلى بيتك"، لأن ابن الله لم ينزل من السماء إلى الأرض ليعطي أوامر خاصة بالسرير- كذلك لم ينزل لكي يترك الذي شفي من مرضه يذهب بلا سريره، لكنه قال: "احمل سريرك، واذهب إلى بيتك". وأنت أيضا يا من شفاك المخلص احمل سريرك أيضًا واذهب إلى بيتك، وعندك يأتي العريس... وينام. ستقول له: "ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي وحلو، وسريرنا أخضر. ها أنت جميل يا حبيبي... إنه جميل، فلا تحرقك الشمس بالنهار، ولا القمر بالليل" (مز 6:120).
العلامة أوريجينوس
     جندي المسيح يزحف بصيتٍ حسنٍ وبصيتٍ رديءٍ، الواحد عن اليمين والآخر عن اليسار. ليس من مديح ينفخه، ولا من ذمٍ يحطمه. لا يتفاخر بالغنى ولا يحبطه الفقر. الفرح والحزن سيان يحتقرهما. لا تحرقه الشمس بالنهار، ولا القمر بالليل[27].
القديس جيروم


والمجد لله دائما
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*هل اكتشافات الهياكل العظميه تثبت تحريف الكتاب وهل اخطا الكتاب في تحديد عمر البشريه ؟*

*Holy_bible_1*

*يحاول البعض جاهدين باستخدام بعض اعمار الهياكل العظميه والحفريات لاثبات ان الكتاب المقدس اخطا في تحديد عمر الانسان *
*والذين يجاهدون في هذا الامر فريقين:*
*الاول,  وهم العلماء والباحثين الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود الله والكتاب المقدس والبعض  يؤمن بوجود الله ولكن يفصل العلم عن الكتاب المقدس ويؤمنون بنظرية التطور. *
*والفريق الثاني بالطبع هم المسلمون الذين اتعبوا انفسهم على مدار **1400 **سنه في محاولة اثبات ان الكتاب محرف لكي يثبتوا ان كتابهم صحيح وهم فشلوا في الاثنين *
*والمسلمين  يهاجموا في هذه النقطه بسهوله لان كتابهم الغير مرتب حمال الاوجه الكثيره  الذي اختلف الفقهاء والعلماء تقريبا في معنى كل ايه ولا يعلم تاويله غير  الههم الذي فشل في ان يشرحه لعبيده لم يعرف ان يتكلم عن عمر الانسان باسلوب  مرتب**. **والشيئ  العجيب ان المسلمون يرددون هذا الامر معتقدين انه بهذا يثبتون ان الكتاب  المقدس محرف ولكن من قلة ذكاء الكثيرين منهم لا يدركون انهم بهذا يؤيدون  نظرية التطور لان جماجم التي يستشهدون بها اصغر في الحجم من جماجم الانسان  فهم بهذا يؤيدون نظرية التطور الخطا التي تنكر وجود الله.**فهم بهذا بطريقه غير واعيه ينكرون الههم الذي تكلم عنه كتابهم**. *
*وهذه  المره لن اخذ دور المدافع ولكن دور المتسائل عن امور علميه لم يستطع العلم  ان يجاوب عنها حتى الان بمعنى اني ساعرض بعض المعلومات العلميه والاختلاف  عليها وموقف الكتاب وعلى القارئ ان يصل الى استنتاجه الشخصي لاني لا افرض  فكري على احد.*
*في  هذا المقال سأتكلم عن عمر الارض والسماء والشمس والنجوم وغيره فموضوع  الحقب سبق و أن تكلمت عنه باختصار في ملف الرد عللى شبهة كيف خلق الله  النور في اليوم الاول والشمس في اليوم الرابع ولكن هنا اتكلم عن عمر  الانسان.*
*وايضا ساتطرق الى بعض التقاويم والانساب ولكن ايضا ليس هذا موضوعي اليوم.*
*قدم  لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد قائمة انساب وهي التي اؤمن بها.  فعلى سبيل المثال, قدم لوقا البشير قائمه من المسيح الى ادم تحوي **76 **اسم.  وهذه القائمه اؤمن بانها القائمه الحقيقيه من ادم الى يسوع المسيح ولكن  هذا لايمنع ان تكون هناك اسماء لم تذكر وساشرح السبب في سياق الكلام. *
*نعرف  جيدا بعض الازمنه التي سجلت منهم زمن ميلاد رب المجد ومنهم زمن بناء  الهيكل ومنهم زمن تولي سليمان وزمن الخروج وغيرها من الازمنه الكثيره  المسجله. *
*وسابدا من زمن الخروج الذي قدمته في بحث تفصيلي بالكثير من الادله وهو سنة **1447 **ق م تقريبا.*
*وقبل زمن الخروج ولد اسحاق بما يساوي **400 **سنه فاذا اسحاق ولد عام **1847 **ق م.*
*وابراهيم ولد اسحاق عن عمر **100 **سنه اي ابراهيم ولد سنة **1947 **ق م تقريبا وساتوقف عند هذه النقطه وابدا من الطرف الاخر وهو ادم وهو اليوم الصفر لخلق الانسان *

*وهنا ابدا سؤالي الاول *
*هل ادم اول انسان عاقل ؟ لو كانت الاجابه نعم *
*سؤال اخر هل هو نتيجة خلق ام تطور من كائن غير عاقل الي كائن عاقل ؟*
*وهنا ساعرّف فكر القائلين بالتطور.*
*وملخص فكرهم: *





 *ويقولوا  ان هومو هابيليس هو قرد منتصب غير عاقل وهوموا ايريكتس هو انسان منتصب غير  عاقل ثم مرحلتين نيانديرثال وهو لااثار له ويقال انه مندثر ثم الانسان  الغير متحضر من **80000 **الى **4000 **قبل الميلاد ثم الانسان الحضاري. *
*وهنا سؤال: *
*اولا: المرحله التي لا يوجد عليها اي دليل المسماه *
*The missing link *
*هل علي أن أقبل هذا علميا بدون دليل وانكر الكتاب المقدس الذي له الاف الادلة؟ *
*ثانيا:  بالنسبة للانسان الغير حضاري الذي بقال انه بدون شعر, وبأنه مندثر, لم  يترك وراؤه أية اثار حضارية, لكنه السؤال هو: كيف استطاع أن ينجو من عوامل  الطبيعه ومن الوحوش رغم انه لا يملك اي شيئ يحميه من الطبيعة كالمخالب  والفك القوي, ولم يكن له شعر يحميه من تغيرات الطبيعه ولا عقل ايضا يقوده  لحماية نفسه من هذه الظروف و في النهاية استطاع أن ينموا عدديا بدرجه كبيره  جدا رغم ان كل الظروف التي كانت ضده لكي تخرج منه طفره, وهو الانسان  العاقل ثم يندثر تماما بدون اثر**, **هل هذا معقول؟*

*ثالثا:  تطور هذا الانسان الغير حضاري فجاه الى انسان حضاري عاقل, بمعنى أنه حدثت  طفره ما جعلت مولود من الهومو إيريكتس عاقلاً بشكل مفاجئ, يستطيع التفكير  والتخطيط, قادراً على التكلم خلافاً لكل الحيوانات جميعا**. **وبالرغم  من أنه لدي الآلاف من الاعتراضات على هذه الفكره ولكن هذه الطفره رغم  استحالتها حدثت مع اثنين, الذكر والانثي بنفس الطريقه المستحيله  في نفس  الوقت وهما الاثنين ادم وحواء ايضا بطريقه مستحيله تلاقوا كزوجين وبدؤا  الحضارة البشرية**. **هل هذا يعقل؟ *

*وملحوظه,  ان ما يتكلم عنه المشككون هو مرحلة الانسان الغير عاقل الغير حضاري مثل  انسان جاوه وهم بمنادتهم بهذا فهم يدعوّن بانه لا وجود لله ولكن تطور فقط. *

*ولكن  الكتاب المقدس يوضح ان الانسان الاول العاقل الحضاري المتكلم هو ادم وهو  مخلوق وليس نتيجة تطور ومن وقت ظهور ادم بدأت البشريه من **6000 **سنه بالطريقه التي نعرفها.*

*وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس ان ادم وحواء اول مخلوقين عاقلين. *
*أدم **130 **شيث *
*شيث **105 **انوش*
*انوش **90 **قينان *
*قينان **70 **مهللئيل *
*مهللئيل **65 **يارد*
*يارد **162 **اخنوخ *
*أخنوخ **65 **متوشالح *
*متوشالح **187 **لامك*
*لامك **182 **نوح *
*نوح **500 **سام *
*وايضا من نوح **600 **الطوفان *
*اذا من ادم الي نوح **= 1056 **سنه *
*ومن ادم الي الطوفان **= 1656 **سنه *
*ورغم ان ايماني بان هذه القائمه دقيقه الى حد ما ولكن رقم **1056 **هو غير دقيق. فأولاً, أنا لا استبعد وجود اسماء غير مذكورة **( **مثل قينان **). **ثانياً, لان التعبير اليوناني والعبري المستخدم "ولد" لايعني ابن فقط *
*Begat*
*جيناؤ*
*G1080*
*γεννάω*
*gennao**̄*
*Thayer Definition:*
*1) of men who fathered children*
*1a) to be born*
*1b) to be begotten*
*1b1) of women giving birth to children*
*2) ****phorically*
*2a) to engender, cause to arise, excite*
*2b) in a Jewish sense, of one who brings others over to his way of life, to convert someone*
*2c) of God making Christ his son*
*2d) of God making men his sons through faith in Christ’s work*

*G1080*
*γεννάω*
*gennao**̄*
_*ghen-nah'-o*_
*From a variation of **G1085**; to *_*procreate*_* (properly of the father, but by extension of the mother); figuratively to *_*regenerate:*_* - bear, beget, be born, bring forth, conceive, be delivered of, gender, make, spring.*
*وتعني ابن مولود او امتداد او المجدد للنسل *
*وهي تصلح تماما ان تقال علي الجد للحفيد*
*وعبريا*
*H3205*
ילד
yâlad
*BDB Definition:*
1) to bear, bring forth, beget, gender, travail
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to bear, bring forth
1a1a) of child birth
1a1b) of distress (simile)
1a1c) of wicked (behaviour)
1a2) to beget
1b) (Niphal) to be born
1c) (Piel)
1c1) to cause or help to bring forth
1c2) to assist or tend as a midwife
1c3) midwife (participle)
1d) (Pual) to be born
1e) (Hiphil)
1e1) to beget (a child)
1e2) to bear (figuratively - of wicked bringing forth iniquity)
1f) (Hophal) day of birth, birthday (infinitive)
1g) (Hithpael) to declare one’s birth (pedigree)
*يلد يكون السبب في يحضر ينجب نسل *
*ولها نفس المعنى*

*الكلمه التي استخدمها لوقا البشير *
*بدا بكلمة ابن اي**و**س*
*G5207*
υἱός
uihos
_hwee-os'_
Apparently  a primary word; a “son” (sometimes of animals), used very widely of  immediate, remote or figurative kinship: - child, foal, son.
*ابن ونوع وطفل *
*قاموس ثيور*
*G5207*
υἱός
uihos
*Thayer Definition:*
1) a son ابن 
1a) rarely used for the young of animals نادرا ما يستخدم كابن لحيوان 
1b) generally used of the offspring of men يستخدم لابن انسان 
1c) in a restricted sense, the male offspring (one born by a father and of a mother)ابن مذكر من اب وام 
1d) in a wider sense, a descendant, one of the posterity of any oneويستخدم كثيرا كنسل اي ليس بالشرط ابن مباشر ولكن ممكن حفيد او من نسل 
1d1) the children of Israelوهذا ينطبق علي ابناء اسرائيل اي من نسله 
1d2) sons of Abrahamابن ابراهيم اي من نسله 
1e) used to describe one who depends on another or is his followerابن يعني يعتمد عليه او تابع له 
1e1) a pupilللعين 
2) son of manتعبير للمسيح ابن الانسان 
2a) term describing man, carrying the connotation of weakness and mortality
2b) son of man, symbolically denotes the fifth kingdom in Dan_7:13  and by this term its humanity is indicated in contrast with the  barbarity and ferocity of the four preceding kingdoms (the Babylonian,  the Median and the Persian, the Macedonian, and the Roman) typified by  the four beasts. In the book of Enoch (2nd Century) it is used of  Christ.
2c)  used by Christ himself, doubtless in order that he might intimate his  Messiahship and also that he might designate himself as the head of the  human family, the man, the one who both furnished the pattern of the  perfect man and acted on behalf of all mankind. Christ seems to have  preferred this to the other Messianic titles, because by its lowliness  it was least suited to foster the expectation of an earthly Messiah in  royal splendour.
3) son of Godابن الله 
3a) used to describe Adam (Luk_3:38)كوصف لادم 
3b) used to describe those who are born again (Luk_20:36) and of angels and of Jesus Christوكوصف للمسيح وصفته الملائكه 
3c) of those whom God esteems as sons, whom he loves, protects and benefits above others
3c1) in the OT used of the Jews
3c2) in the NT of Christians
3c3) those whose character God, as a loving father, shapes by chastisements (Heb_12:5-8)
3d)  those who revere God as their father, the pious worshippers of God,  those who in character and life resemble God, those who are governed by  the Spirit of God, repose the same calm and joyful trust in God which  children do in their parents (Rom_8:14, Gal_3:26  ), and hereafter in the blessedness and glory of the life eternal will  openly wear this dignity of the sons of God. Term used preeminently of  Jesus Christ, as enjoying the supreme love of God, united to him in  affectionate intimacy, privy to his saving councils, obedient to the  Father’s will in all his acts
*فتصلح للابن والحفيد وايضا للانتساب *
*فلا استبعد هذه الاحتماليه ولكن اميل اكثر الى قائمة سفر التكوين دقيقه جدا مع فروقات بسيطه *
*من الطوفان الي ابراهيم *
*طوفان **2 **ارفكشاد *
*ارفكشاد **35 **شالح *
*شالح **30 **عابر *
*عابر **34 **فالج*
*فالج **30 **رعو*
*رعو **32 **سروج*
*سروج **30 **ناحور*
*ناحور **29 **تارح *
*تارح **130 **ابراهيم **( **انظر ملف عمر تارح **) *
*اذا من الطوفان الي ابراهيم **= 352 **سنه *
*ومن نوح الي ابراهيم **= 950 **سنه *
*ولكن لوقا البشير يوضح ان هناك اسم لم يكتب وهو اسم قينان بين ارفكشاد وشالح **( **ارجو مراجعة ملف اسم قينان **) **وهذا يوضح ان القائمه قد تكون غير كامله ويجب ان نضع هذا في الاعتبار اما قائمه لوقا البشير فهي شبه كامله *
*ولكن من ادم الى ميلاد ابراهيم يكون اكثر من **2006 **سنه وكما ذكرت سابقا من ابراهيم الى المسيح **1947 **سنه *
*فيكون من ادم الى يسوع اكثر من **3953 **سنه **( **مع اعتبار عمر قينان وزمن انجابه الغير معروف فيكون من ادم الى ابراهيم اكثر من **4000 **سنه وهذا شرحته في ملف قينان **) *
*وكما اوضحت يجب ان نضع في الاعتبار*

*النقطه الاولى هي أن بعض الاسماء غير موجوده كما ذكر مثال قينان. *

*النقطه الثانية التي يجب ان نأخذها في الاعتبار هي ان الاعمار متداخله بمعنى ان عاش أحدهم **30 **سنه  وانجب لا يحدد إن كان في البدايه او المنتصف او نهاية السنه ثلاثين وبخاصه  ان جزء من سنه في اليهودي يحسب سنه ولهذا فالارقام السابقه اقر بان بعضها  غير دقيق.*

*النقطه الثالثة وهي ان التقويم اختلف من فتره الى فتره بمعنى ان بعض السنين كان التقويم فيها **360 **سنه وبعضها اطول من ذلك. *
*واعتقادي ان الفتره اطول من **3953 **سنه ولكن الاسماء بالفعل دقيقه اي من يسوع الى ادم **76 **اسم.*
*ولكن  بناء على ما قدمت ما هو الدليل الذي يملكه المشككين ان الكتاب المقدس  اخطا؟ هل لانه ذكر سلسلة الاسماء؟ رغم ان التعبير العبري واليوناني كما  اوضحت يحتمل معنى الحفيد ومن نسل ولا يفيد الابوه والبنوه المباشره وايضا  قدم لنا الكتاب المقدس بعض الامثله التي توضح انه لم يذكر كل الاسماء مثل  موضوع قينان؟ *

*وملخص  ما قدمت ان ما يعتمد عليه في فكرة التطور يؤكد انصاره ان هناك الكثير جدا  من الحلقات المفقوده غير معروفه ولا يوجد عليها دليل فكيف اقبلها؟ *
*علميا,  الانسان التخيلي الغير عاقل لا فرصة له للبقاء بدون عقل لانه لا يملك اي  مميزات اخرى غير العقل لينجو من الطبيعه فكيف اقبل وجوده ؟ *
*ثالثا تطور الانسان الغير عاقل الى عاقل بشكل مفاجئ لا يقبل ان يحدث بهذه الطريقه. *
*رابعا الكتاب يتكلم عن بعض الاسماء وليس كلها فكيف يدينوا الكتاب عليها؟ *

*واتوقف عند هذه النقطة لأبدا في توضيح بعد اخر. *

*التقاويم*

*ولن اخوض فيها بالتفصيل ولكن هناك اختلاف في التقاويم حسب التاريخ وغيره *
*كتب في كتاب السنكسار ان ميلاد رب المجد كان سنة **5001 **حسب التقويم اليهودي من بدء الخليقه وهذا ذكر ليس فقط في كتاب السنكسار ولكن في كتب اخرى قديمه كثيرة جدا منذ ان كان الانسان عاقل. *
*والعجيب انه يوجد تقويم غير التقويم اليهودي وهو تقويم روماني مستمد من مصادر قديمة جدا ايضا يساوي ميلاد رب المجد به تقريبا **5008 **مع اختلاف سبع سنين *
*فهل التقويم اليهودي اصح تقويم ام اقرب تقويم الى الصحة؟ *

*يوجد تقويم اخر وهو التقويم القبطي الفرعوني ولكن اشكاليته انه مختلف على بداية تاريخه فمثل بعض المؤرخين يقولوا بانه يرجع الي سنة **4241 **ق م ولكن هناك تدوين اخر مثبت بادله اقوي ان التقويم القبطي يرجع الى سنة **2424 **ق م ومن قام به هو العلامه توت **من  وضع التقويم النجمى بعد ملاحظات ودراسات دقيقة لحركة الافلاك وارتباطها  بجريان النيل، وقد وجد ان مياه الفيضان تصل إلى هليوبوليس، مركز العلوم  الفلكية، في نفس اليوم الذي يظهر فيه النجم الشعري، وكان اسمه **'**سبرت**' **وان هذه الرحلة السنوية تستغرق **365 **يوما وربع يوم، فقسم السنة إلى اثني عشر شهرا كل منها ثلاثون يوما، ثم اضاف خمسة أيام في نهاية السنة واطلق عليها اسم **'**الشهر الصغير**' **وكان مخصصا للاحتفالات بعد الفراغ من الحصاد**.*
*والشيئ  العجيب ان رغم التقويم القبطي له بدايتين لكن يوجد فتره بينهم غير معروفه  تماما اختفي فيها التقويم الفرعوني ثم عاد الى الظهور مره اخرى فهل تكون هي  فترة الطوفان؟ *
*يعتبر  هذا التقويم من أقدم ما عرفته البشرية فى تحديد الشهور والأيام فقد تعمقوا  فى دراسة النجوم والأبراج فى السماء حتى قيل ان بناء الهرم له علاقة  بألأبراج **, **وأسماء شهور السنة القبطية أساساً أخذت من أسماء الآلهة المصرية القديمة ولكنها تغيرت بمضى الزمن *
 *وأستخدم قدماء المصريين السنة النجمية نسبة **نجمة الشعرى اليمانية التى كانت تظهر فى سماء مصر بعد فيضان النيل **وقد قاموا بتقسيم العام إلى اثني عشر شهرًا، كل شهر ثلاثون يومًا، وفي الشهر الأخير منها فقط **-**ويسمى مسرى**- **يضيفون خمسة أيام أطلقوا عليها اللواحق تسمى شهر النسئ ، وقد قسّموا العام إلى ثلاثة فصول مرتبطة بفيضان النيل وعملية الزراعة **.*
 *والتاريخ الثاني يتماشي مع تاريخ الطوفان لان الطوفان هو تقريبا قبل سنة **2299 **ق م والتقويم الفرعوني هو بدا قبل الطوفان وانهار بالطوفان وبدات الحضاره المصريه مره ثانيه من مصرايم مره ثانيه بعد الطوفان *
*وبخاصه ان يوجد تسجيلات من الاسره الاولي الي السادسه **( **قبل الطوفان **) **التي انتهت تقريبا **2300 **ق  م وبعد ذلك يوجد فجوه في التاريخ المصري وهي الاسره السابعه والثامنه التي  غير معروف اسماء ملوكها وكان عدد سكان مصر قليل جدا بعد ان كان عدد شعب  مصر كبير في الاسره السادسه *
*وتبدا الحضاره المصريه مره ثانيه من الاسره التاسعه من سنة **2160 **ق م *
*وهذه الفتره تسمي فتره انتقاليه غير معروفه جيدا *
*First intermediate period*
*وقيل ان التقويم القديم سنة **4241 **ق م قام به اخنوخ ولكن هذا غير مؤكد وقيل في تفسير يهودي انه قينان *
*ولكن مع افتراض صحة ذلك يكون اخنوخ الذي ولد بعد ادم **622 **سنه وهو  عاش **365 **سنه فقد يكون التقويم **5000 **سنه تقريبا من ادم الي ميلاد رب المجد وهذا يقترب من التقويم اليهودي والروماني مع وجود فرق في حساب السنين والاعمار *
*واكرر سؤالي ما الدليل من التقويم الذي يهاجم به المشككين الكتاب المقدس ؟ لا يوجد*

*واترك هذه النقطه وانتقل الي نقطه اخري وهي*

*عدد البشر*

*يوجد  علم وهو عميق جدا يتكلم علي عدد البشر الذين عاشوا علي سطح الارض وهو  يعتمد علي احصاء بياني ومعدل الانجاب ومعدل الاعمار وايضا يضع في حسبانه  الحروب وموتي الاوبئه وغيره الكثير جدا من العوامل التي تؤثر علي معدل نمو  البشر *
*وحسب ما يقال ان عددهم **107 **بليون شخص في مدار اقل من **8000 **سنه منهم **7 **بليون في جيل واحد الان فقبل جيلنا هذا عاش **100 **بليون شخص وساضع لكم شكل بياني يوضح تسلسل نمو عدد البشر *






*والشيئ العجيب ان بحسابات مختلفه وجد انه صعب ان يكون انسان عاش قبل **6000 **سنه قبل الميلاد فظهور الانسان حسب هذه الدراسات الضخمه بين **6000 **الي **4000 **قبل الميلاد *
*ولو كان الانسان ظهر قبل **6000 **سنه مثل من **8000 **او **10000 **سنه قبل الميلاد لكان عدد البشر حاليا اضعاف اضعاف **7 **بليون*
*ثانيا لايفسر هذا العلم زيادة البشر ثم اختفائهم فجأه من بين **4000 **الي **2000 **سنه قبل الميلاد *
*ولكن الكتاب المقدس يشرح ذلك ويوضح ان السبب الطوفان*
*وبحسبه بسيطه جدا اسره من فردين تنتج **3 **افراد ويموت الفردين *
*بعد **55 **جيل تصبح **9 **بليون ولكن لو اعتبرنا فردين ينتجون فردين ونصف لمعدل الحروب يكون بعد **75 **جيل نصف مليون وبعد **100 **جيل **9 **بليون  وهذا ما  يتفق مع من ادم الي نوح ثم فني الجنس البشري فيما عدا اسرة نوح  ونموا مره اخري ونري ان معدل الزياده يتطابق مع الزياده التي نراها في  الرسم البياني السابق *
*فهل يستطيع مؤيدوا نظرية التطور تفسير التعارض بين ما يدعوه وبين هذه الحسابات الدقيقه ؟*

*وابدا في نقطه اخري *

*الحفريات *

*يستغل الكثير من المشككين وبخاصه المسلمين بدون علم **( **وانا ايضا لا ادعي العلم ولكن نقلا من بعض الكتب والمواقع المتخصصه **) **موضوع الحفريات والهياكل العظميه واعمارها للتشكيك في الكتاب المقدس *
*واولا يجب ان ندرس تاريخيا *
*بالطبع نعرف ان داروين هو من افترض نظرية التطور والانتخاب*
*انا لا ارفض نظرية التطور ولكن ارفض نظرية التطور الشموليه بمعني *
*من خبراتي في المعملية يمكن ان يتطور نوع الي نوع من خلال طفرات او حتي معمليا*
*فمثلا  يمكن تطور نوع من جنس بكتريا اشريشيا كولاي من حساسه الي مضاد حيوي الي  نوع اخر من جنس اشريشيا كولاي مضاد عنده مناعه للمضاد الحيوي *
 *وهذا التطور النوعي هو تطور جزئي*
 *ولكن لايوجد دليل علمي واحد يؤيد ان الجنس يتطور الي جنس اخر بمعني لا يمكن ان تتطور بكتريا اشيريشيا كولاي الي فطر مثلا او اميبا *
*ويمكن ان يتطور نوع القطط من قط بري الي قط منزلي هذه انواع ولكن يتطور جنس كلب الي جنس قط هذا لا يوجد دليل عليه *
*ولذلك الكتاب قال *
*سفر التكوين **1*
24 *وقال الله**: **لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها**: **بهائم، ودبابات، ووحوش أرض كأجناسها**. **وكان كذلك *
25 *فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها، والبهائم كأجناسها، وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها **. **ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن *
*فالكتاب  المقدس تكلم عن اجناس وليس انواع فالنوع يتطور مثل الانسان نوع افريقي  ومنغولي وقوقازي ولكن جنس قرد الي جنس انسان لايوجد دليل *

*ونقلا من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح عن نظرية التطور وبعض الكتابات الاخري *
*نظرية التطور وأثارها الإلحادية المدمرة **:*
*نادت  الفلسفات المادية القديمة التي أعتنقها فلاسفة اليونان والتي قالت بأزلية  الكون والمادة بفكرة التطور قبل الميلاد بقرون ، وقال بها قبل دارون العالم  الفرنسي لامارك **(1744 - 1829) **،  الذي كان أو من جعل من التطور مذهباً بارزاً ، وقال أن الكائنات الحية قد  نقلت السمات التي اكتسبتها أثناء حياتها من جيل إلى جيل ، وبهذه الصورة  تطورت هذه الكائنات **. **وعلى  سبيل المثال فقد تطورت الزرافات من حيوانات شبيهة بالبقر الوحشي عن طريق  إطالة أعناقها شيئا فشيئاً من جيل إلى جيل عندما كانت تحاول الوصول إلى  الأغصان الأعلى فالأعلى لأكل أوراقها **. **ثم ليبل **(1832**م**) **الذي قال بالقدم السحيق للأرض والحياة**(33).*

*ثم جاء سبنسر **(**ولد **1820**م**) **وقال بعدم تلاشي المادة أو فنائها وبقاء الطاقة ، واستمرار الحركة وثبات العلاقة بين القوى **(**المادة أزلية لا تستحدث ولا تفنى**) **، وأن التاريخ الكلي لجميع الأشياء هو ظهورها من بدء مجهول غير مدرك ، واختفاؤها في مجهول غير مدرك ، وقال أن التطور هو **" **تجمع  لأجزاء المادة يلازمه تشتيت أو تبديد للحركة ، تنتقل خلاله المادة من حالة  التجانس المنقطع غير المحدود إلى حالة التباين المتلاصق المحدود **" . **كما  قال أن الوحدة في الفرد أيضاً ستتحول إلى تمزق وتفسخ ، وينتهي ذلك التناسق  وهو الحياة إلى تفشي الفساد وهو الموت ، وستتحول الأرض إلى مسرح من الفوضى  والدمار والفساد وتنتهي إلى السديم والغبار الذي أتت منه **. **وبذلك تصبح دورة التطور والانحلال دورة تامة ، ولكن ستبدأ هذه الدورة من جديد مرة ثانية ، وثالثة إلى ما لا نهاية**(34).*
*وقال عن الدين أنه كان أول الأمر عبادة طائفة من الآلهة والأرواح ، المتشابهة قليلاً أو كثيراً في كل أمة **. **وتطور الدين إلى فكرة إله مركزي قوي قادر على كل شيء ، أتبع كل الآلهة له ونسق أعمالها وصلاحيتها **. **لقد أوحت الأحلام والأشباح على ما يحتمل إلى تصور أول الآلهة **000 **لقد  كان الله في أول الأمر في اعتقادهم شبحاً دائم الوجود ، وأن أقوياء الرجال  في هذه الدنيا تنتقل قواهم ، وسلطانهم إلى أشباحهم التي تظهر بعد موتهم **. **وكان لابد من استرضاء هذه الأشباح واستعطافها **. **وتطورت  طقوس الجنائز إلى عبادة ، وأخذت جميع مظاهر الاستعطاف التي تقدم للزعيم أو  القائد على هذه الأرض تستخدم في الاحتفالات والصلوات والتزلف والتقرب إلى  الآلهة **. **وبدأ تقديم الهدايا إلى الآلهة **00**الخ**(35).*
*ثم نشر تشارلز داروين سنة **1859**م كتابه **" **أصل الأنواع **" **، وناقش فيه نظريته في النشوء والارتقاء منطلقاً من مقدمة منطقية أساسية هي **: " **يعتمد تطور الكائنات الحية على الصراع من أجل البقاء **. **ويفوز القوي في الصراع ، في حين يُحكم على الضعيف بالهزيمة والنسيان **" . **ويقول  أنه يوجد صراع قاس من أجل البقاء ونزاع أبدي في الطبيعة يتغلب فيه القوي  على الضعيف دائماً ، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى حدوث التطور ولذا فقد سمى كتابه **" **أصل الأنواع بواسطة الانتقاء الطبيعي أو الحفاظ على الأجناس المفضلة في الصراع من أجل البقاء **" ! **ويكرر في كتابه عبارات **" **؛ **" **الانتقاء الطبيعي **" **و **" **الصراع من أجل البقاء بين الأجناس **" **و **" **التزاوج المختار **" 000 **الخ **. **وأعتبر  أن أصل الحياة ظهر في صورة هلامية تسمى بالجبلة أو البروتوبلازم ونواة وهي  ما يسميه علماء الأحياء بالخلية ، وكل الأحياء تتكون من خلية واحدة أو  خلايا متعددة **. **وقد تطورت هذه الخلية ومرت بمراحل منها مرحلة القرد ، انتهاء بالإنسان**(36)!!*

*وقال  دارون ودعاة التطور إن للبشر والقردة الحديثة أسلافاً مشتركة ، وقد تطورت  هذه الكائنات بمرور الزمن فصار بعضها قردة اليوم ، في حين أصبحت مجموعة  أخرى ، اتبعت فرعاً آخر من فروع التطور ، إنسان اليوم **!! **أي أن الإنسان العصري قد تطور من أحد أنواع المخلوقات الشبيهة بالقردة **! **ويقولون  أنه أثناء عملية التطور المزعومة هذه ، والتي يفترض أنها قد بدأت منذ  حوالي أربعة إلى خمسة ملايين سنة ، وجدت بعض الأشكال الانتقالية بين  الإنسان العصري وأسلافه ، ووفقاً لهذا السيناريو الخيالي وضع دعاة التطور  قائمة بأربع فئات أساسية هي **: (1) **القرد الجنوبي ، **(2) **الإنسان القادر على استخدام الأدوات ، **(3) **الإنسان منتصب القامة ، **(4) **الإنسان العاقل **. **وأطلقوا على ما يزعمون أنه الأسلاف الأولى لكل من الإنسان والقرد اسم القرد الأفريقي الجنوبي**(37)!!*

*كما زعموا أن الحياة قد بدأت بخلية تكونت بمحض الصدفة **! **وقالوا  أنه منذ أربعة بلايين سنة خضعت أعداد متنوعة من المركبات الكيميائية التي  لا حياة فيها إلى تفاعل حدث في جو الأرض البدائي ، وفيه حثت الصواعق والضغط  هذه المركبات على تكوين أول خلية حية**(38)!!*


*( **واتوقف  هنا واقول ملحوظه انه حاول الباحثين لمدة مئات من السنين باستخدام جميع  انواع القوي والطاقات المعروفه مثل الكهرباء والحراره والطرد المركزي واشعة  اكس وغيرها الكثير جدا لتحويل مركب عضوي الي بروتوبلازم *
*وايضا  رغم فشلهم يطلبوا مننا ان اقتنع بان هذه المعجزه التي تسببت في بداية  الحياه رغم استحالة حدوثها انها حدثت اكثر من مره لتنتج بروتوبلازم حي اكثر  من مره ينجح احدها في التكاثر فنحتاج ان تتكرر هذه المعجزه الاف المرات  لتنجوا منهم واحده وتنتج بروتوبلازم قابل للتكاثر **. **هل هذا مقبول ؟؟؟؟؟ **)*

*وتفترض  النظرية أن كل مرحلة من مراحل التطور أعقبت التي قبلها بطريقة حتمية ، أي  العوامل الخارجية هي التي تحدد نوعية هذه المرحلة ، أما خط سيرها ذاته  بمراحله جميعها فهو خط مضطرب لا يسعى إلى غاية مرسومة أو هدف بعيد لأن  الطبيعة التي أوجدته غير عاقلة ولا واعية وتتخبط بشكل عشوائي **!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*وهذه هي القائمه التي يتكلمون عنها ويستشهد بها مؤيدي نظرية التطور*

•*Apr   2010: Two partial skeletons assigned to a new species,  Australopithecus  sediba, were discovered at Malapa in South Africa in  2008. It is  claimed by its finders to be transitional between A.  africanus and Homo  and a possible candidate for the ancestor of Homo. *
•*Oct   2009: A partial skeleton of Ardipithecus ramidus which was discovered   in late 1994 was finally released after 15 years of excavation,   restoration and analysis (White et al. 2009; Gibbons 2009). It was   bipedal on the ground, though not as well-adapted to it as the   australopithecines, and quadrupedal in the trees. The journal Science   has published a collection of 11 papers on the skeleton and its   environment. *
•*Sep   2006: An exceptionally complete skeleton of a young Australopithecus   afarensis child, nicknamed 'Selam', has been discovered in Ethiopia. It   seems to contain a mixture of bipedal and arboreal features. (Alemseged   2006, Wood 2006) *
•*Mar   2005: A newly-discovered partial skeleton from Mille in Ethiopia is   claimed to be the world's oldest bipedal hominid. The fossil is about 4   million years old and has not yet been classified or published in the   scientific literature, though it is said to fall between Ardipithecus   ramidus and Australopithecus afarensis. *
•*Feb   2005: Two skulls found near the Omo River in Ethiopia in 1967 by   Richard Leakey and thought to be about 130,000 years old have now been   dated at 195,000 years, the oldest date known for a modern human skull   (McDougall et al. 2005). The Omo I skull is fully modern, while Omo II   has some archaic features. *
•*Oct   2004: A new species of hominid, Homo floresiensis, has been discovered   on the Indonesian island of Flores. The most complete fossil is that  of  an almost complete skull and partial skeleton of a female who  appears to  be about a meter tall, with an astonishingly small brain  size **of 380cc**.   The floresiensis fossils date from between 38,000 and 18,000 and are   thought to be a dwarf form of Homo erectus. (Brown et al. 2004, Morwood   et al. 2004, Lahr and Foley 2004) *
•*Jul   2004: Fragments of a small H. erectus skull, OL 45500, have been   discovered at Olorgesailie in Kenya. The skull is an adult or   near-adult, and about 0.95 million years old. The brain size can not be   measured directly, but from the size of the bones the skull is similar   in size to the two larger Dmanisi skulls (D2280 and D2282) and so   probably in the **650-800 cc range**,   which is small for erectus. (Potts et al. 2004, Schwartz 2004) (See   also a New Scientist article, Petite skull reopens human ancestry   debate, and my comments) *
•*Mar   2004: A new paper contains details of four new mtDNA sequences which   have been retrieved from Neandertal fossils (Serre et al., 2004). This   brings the number of known Neandertal mtDNA sequences to eight, all of   which are closely related, and considerably different from all modern   human mtDNA sequences. *
•*Mar   2004: Some fragmentary fossils discovered in Ethiopia and dating   between 5.2 and 5.8 million years old were originally assigned to a new   subspecies, Ardipithecus ramidus kadabba. Following further study, the   finders have decided that the differences between them and other  fossils  justify assigning them to a new species, Ardipithecus kadabba.   (Haile-Selassie et al. 2004, Begun 2004) *
•*Jun   2003: Three new skulls from Herto, Ethiopia, are the oldest known   modern human fossils, at 160,000 yrs. The discoverers have assigned them   to a new subspecies, Homo sapiens idaltu, and say that they are   anatomically and chronologically intermediate between older archaic   humans and more recent fully modern humans. Their age and anatomy is   cited as strong evidence for the emergence of modern humans from Africa,   and against the multiregional theory which argues that modern humans   evolved in many places around the world. (White et al. 2003, Stringer   2003) *
•*Apr   2003: A new study has claimed an age of over 4 million years for the   australopithecine skeleton Little Foot from South Africa. If true, this   would make it one of the oldest known australopithecine fossils.   (Partridge et al. 2003)*
•*Feb   2003: OH 65, a fossil from Olduvai Gorge consisting of an upper jaw  and  part of the lower face, may cause a reevaluation of the species  Homo  habilis. (Blumenschine et al. 2003, Tobias 2003)*
•*Jul   2002: A fossil skull discovered in Chad, between 6 and 7 million years   old, has been assigned to a new genus and species, Sahelanthropus   tchadensis. The skull is small and apelike, but with some features   associated with hominids. (Brunet et al. 2002, Wood 2002)*
•*Jul 2002: The fossil skull D2700 discovered at Dmanisi, Georgia, is the **smallest and most primitive hominid skull**   ever discovered outside of Africa, and although tentatively assigned  to  Homo erectus, it and two other skulls and three lower jaws appear in   many ways to be intermediate between it and H. habilis. (Vekua et al.   2002, Balter and Gibbons 2002) These specimens have since been  allocated  to Homo georgicus (Gabunia et al. 2002) *
•*Mar   2002: According to its discoverers, a new Homo erectus skull from  Bouri  in Ethiopia, about 1 million years old, indicates that Homo  ergaster  should not be considered a separate species from Homo erectus  (Asfaw et  al. 2002)*
•*Dec   2001: A new study claims that Homo erectus had rapid dental growth   rates and had not yet developed the slow growth rates of modern humans.   (Dean et al. 2001, Moggi-Cecchi 2001)*
•*Jul   2001: A number of fragmentary fossils discovered between 1997 and  2001,  and dating from 5.2 to 5.8 million years old, have been assigned  to a  new subspecies, Ardipithecus ramidus kadabba. (Haile-Selassie  2001)  (P.S. this taxon was later named as a species, Ar. kadabba, in  March  2004) *
•*Mar   2001: A 3.6 million year old fossil from Kenya, WT 40000, has been   assigned to a new species and genus, Kenyanthropus platyops. (Leakey et   al 2001, Lieberman 2001). *
•*Feb   2001: A French-Kenyan team has found a fossil claimed to be both   considerably older than any other hominid (at 6 million years) and more   advanced than the australopithecines. The fossil, originally nicknamed   "Millennium Man", has been named Orrorin tugenensis, and is claimed by   its finders to be a direct ancestor of humans, relegating the   australopithecines to a side branch (Senut et al. 2001). These claims   are being treated with caution so far (Aiello and Collard 2001). *
•*Jan 2001: A fossil of a 3.4 million year old hominid, probably belonging to a child, has been discovered in Ethiopia. *
•*Jan   2001: A new study has sequenced mitochondrial DNA from the  anatomically  modern Mungo Man fossil from Australia and found it to be  outside the  range of modern human mtDNA. The authors have claimed this  is strong  evidence for the multiregional model of human evolution, as  opposed to  the currently dominant Out Of Africa model (Adcock et al.  2001).  However, other other experts have challenged this. Cooper et al.  (2001)  have published a rebuttal of this claim. *
•*Mar   2000: Mitochondrial DNA from a second Neandertal specimen (a baby from   Mezmaiskaya Cave in Russia) has been successfully sequenced. Like the   first specimen, it is well outside the range of variation of modern   humans (Ovchinnikov et al. 2000, Höss 2000). Analysis of the  mtDNA of a  third Neandertal from Vindija in Croatia also confirms the  earlier  findings. (Krings et al. 2000)*
•*Apr   2000: Two Homo erectus crania and a mandible have been discovered at   Dmanisi in the Republic of Georgia. They have been dated at about 1.7   million years. (Gabunia et al. 2000, Balter and Gibbons 2000)*
•*The   complete skull of a female Australopithecus robustus has been   discovered at Drimolen in South Africa, along with the lower jaw of a   male robustus found only a few inches away. (Keyser 2000)*
•*Apr   1999: A new species, Australopithecus garhi, has been named from   fossils found near Bouri in Ethiopia, by a joint Ethiopian, American and   Japanese team. This small-brained, large-toothed hominid was found  near  antelope bones which had been butchered by stone tools (Asfaw et  al.  1999).*
•*Apr   1999: According to Neandertal expert Erik Trinkaus, the 24500-year-old   skeleton of a young boy found in Portugal contains characteristics of   both modern human and Neandertals, and is evidence that the two groups   interbred (Duarte et al. 1999).*
•*Oct   1998: Although it has not yet been fully excavated, it seems that   virtually an entire australopithecine skeleton has been discovered by   Ronald Clarke at Sterkfontein in South Africa. This skeleton belongs to   the same individual as the "Little Foot" set of four foot bones   discovered by Clarke in 1994 (see below).*
•*An   article by geographer Jerome Dobson (1998) suggests that Neandertal   features are caused by an iodine deficiency, or by a genetic difference   in the thyroid. (Diseases associated with low-iodine diets are goiter   and cretinism.) Expect this controversial claim to receive skeptical   scrutiny from anthropologists.*
•*Jul   1998: Analysis of new A. africanus fossils from Sterkfontein in South   Africa suggests that the forelimb and hindlimb proportions of africanus   were more ape-like than in the earlier A. afarensis. (McHenry and  Berger  1998)*
•*A   well-preserved Homo cranium discovered in Eritrea is about 1 million   years old, and contains a mixture of erectus and sapiens   characteristics. (Abbate et al. 1998)*
•*A   new A. boisei skull is one of the most complete known, and the first   known with an associated cranium and lower jaw. It also has a surprising   amount of variability from other boisei skulls, which may have   implications for how hominid fossils are classified. (Suwa et al. 1997;   Delson 1997)*
•*Jul   1997: In a stunning technical achievement, it appears that a portion  of  Neandertal mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) has been successfully extracted   for the first time. It differs by a surprising amount from equivalent   modern human DNA, suggesting that Neandertals were not particularly   closely related to any modern humans, and supporting (but certainly not   proving) claims that they were a different species. (Krings et al.  1997;  Kahn and Gibbons 1997)*
•*Some   Homo fossils found recently in Spain, and dated at over 780,000 years,   are the oldest confirmed European hominids. It is not yet clear what   species they belong to, although the discoverers have named them Homo   antecessor. (Bermudez de Castro et al. 1997; Kunzig R. 1997) *
•*The   oldest known stone tools have been found at Gona, Ethiopia, in   sediments dated at between 2.5 and 2.6 million years old. The makers are   unknown, but may be early Homo. (Semaw et al. 1997)*
•*An   upper jaw belonging to the genus Homo and dated at over 2.3 million   years old has been found in Ethiopia, associated with stone tools.   (Kimbel et al. 1996)*
•*Recent   studies claim that some Javan skulls are between 51,000 and 27,000   years old, far more recent than previously thought. If confirmed, it   means that Homo erectus and sapiens co-existed in this region for some   time. (Swisher et al. 1996)*
•*A   partial jaw found in Chad (Central Africa) greatly extends the   geographical range in which australopithecines are known to have lived.   The specimen, which has been nicknamed Abel, has since been named   Australopithecus bahrelghazali. (Brunet et al. 1995)*
•*Four   australopithecine foot bones dated at around 3.5 million years are the   oldest hominid fossils yet found in South Africa. They seem to be   adapted to bipedalism, but have an intriguing mixture of ape and human   features (Clarke and Tobias 1995). Since then, 8 more foot and leg bones   have been found from the same individual, who has been nicknamed  Little  Foot.*
•*Recent   finds at Zafarraya in Spain suggest that Neandertals may have survived   longer than previously thought, perhaps as recently as 27,000 years  ago.*
•*Two   hominid teeth in a small jaw fragment found in China and dated at   around 1.9 million years are claimed as evidence that Homo arrived in   Asia earlier than currently thought. (Huang et al. 1995) (However other   researchers have suggested this is a fossil ape.)*
•*Recent   research suggests that the some australopithecines were capable of a   precision grip, like that of humans but unlike apes, which would have   meant they were capable of making stone tools. (Susman 1994)*

*وقدمت القائمه التي يستشهد بها من يرفض الخلق ويؤمن بنظرية التطور *
*ونلاحظ   الاتي ان الاحجام للمخ اقل بكثير من حجم مخ الانسان وتطور الفكر مختلف   تماما ومقياس العمر بالكربون المشع ولا يوجد دليل واحد علي انهم كائنات   عاقله *
*واتسائل   ما هو الدليل علي انهم مراحل تطور بشر عاقله ؟ فقط لوجود جماجم لقرده   متطوره يطلق عليهم مراحل وسيطه ؟ ولماذا يرفضوا انهم قرده كانوا اكبر حجما   وصغروا في الحجم مثل الكثير جدا جدا من الكائنات كاسماك القرش والتماسيح   وغيرها الكثير من الكائنات التي كانت اكبر وصغرت في الحجم بسبب اختلاف   الضغط الجوي واختلاف نسبة الرطوبه وغيرها من العامل المؤكده *
*ولماذا   نجت القرده الاقل تطور حتي الان اما هذه المراحل التي هي يفترض انها  وسيطه  للانسان شبه عاقله اختفت ؟ اليس كل هذا يجعلنا لا نقبل هذه الفرضيات  ؟ *

*اتوقف عند هذه النقطه واعرض شيئ اخر مهم *

*الكربون المشع *
*كل هذه الحفريات استخدم الكربون المشع في تحديد عمرها او بعض العناصر المشعه الاخري *
*والكربون المشع هو كربون **14 *
*وكيف يستخدم كربون **14 **في حساب العمر*

*قد يصل عمر قطعة من الخشب او العظام إلى **5000 **عام**.  **ومن   الطبيعي ان نتسأل عن كيفية تمكن العلماء من تقدير عمر الأثار والحفريات   التي توجد على الكرة الأرضية، وما هي الطريقة المستخدمة؟ وفي هذه المقالة   سوف نشرح الفكرة الفيزيائية لتقدير أعمار الكائنات باستخدام الكربون**-14.*
*يستخدم كربون**-14 **كمقياس لتقدير أعمار الحفريات ذات الأساس البيولوجي والتي قد يصل عمرها في بعض الأحيان أكثر من **50000 **سنة**. *

*ما هو كربون**-14**؟*
*تصطدم الأشعة الكونية **cosmic rays **الغلاف الجوي باستمرار،  ويقدر أن ملايين الاشعة الكونية تصطدم بجسم الانسان كل ساعة**.  **تصطدم   الأشعة الكونية بذرات الغلاف الجوي مما ينتج عنه اشعة كونية ثانوية في  شكل  نيوترون تحمل طاقة حركة، تصطدم هذه النيوترونات بذرات النيتروجين**-14 **المكون من سبع بروتونات وسبع نيوترونات**.  **ينتج عن هذا التصادم ذرة كربون**-14 **المكونة من ستة بروتونات وثمانية نيوترونات وتتحرر ذرة هيدروجين المكونة من بروتون واحد فقط**.  **تعتبر ذرة الكربون**-14 **ذرة غير مستقرة لأن عدد بروتوناتها لايساوي عدد نيوتروناتها مما تسمي بالكربون المشع الذي له عمر نصف **(**وهو العمر اللازم لكي تقل كمية النشاط الإشعاعي إلى النصف**) **هو **5730 **سنة**. *
_*n*_* + **14**N → **14**C + **1**H*
*كربون **14 **هو نظير من نظائر الكربون المشعة ، وهو مصدر لاشعة **(B) **يتحلل بمرور الوقت **. **فاذا كان لدينا كمية معينة منه ، بعد مرور **5730 **عام يكون قد تحلل نصفها **. **وهذا ما ندعوه بعمر النصف ، ويكون لنا هذا العمر بمثابة الاساس الذي نعتمد عليه في اعتبار كربون **14 **كطريقة ناجعة في تحديد العمر **.*






 *شرح للدورة الطبيعية لانتاج كربون **14 **وامتصاصه في النبات ومن ثم للانسان إلى ان يتحلل إلى نيتروجين **14 **وتقل نسبته في الجسم بمرور الزمن**.*

*الكربون**14 **موجود في كل الكائنات الحية*
*ذرات الكربون**14 **التي   تنتج من الأشعة الكونية تتحد مع الأكسجين لتكون ثاني أكسيد الكربون، يتم   امتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من قبل النباتات خلال عملية التمثيل الضوئي،    ينتقل كربون**-14 **من النبات إلى الانسان والحيوان من خلال الأكل**.  **تكون نسبة الكربون**-12 **إلى الكربون**-14 **في الهواء وفي كافة الكائنات الحية نفس النسبة**.  **ويقدر عدد ذرات الكربون**-14 **في الهواء بذرة واحدة لكل **10**12**ذرة كربون**-12**، ذرات الكربون**-14 **مشعة   وتضمحل باستمرار من خلال اطلاق اشعة بيتا ولكن يتم تعويض الفاقد من جسم   الكائنات الحية بمعدل ثابت من خلال ما نتناوله من طعام أو ماء**.*
*عند هذه اللحظة نؤكد على أن جسم الانسان يحتوي على نسبة ثابتة من الكربون**-14 **فيه وتساوي نفس النسبة في الحيوان والنبات**.*

*حساب العمر*
*تكمن الفكرة في الاعتماد على الكربون**-14 **لحساب العمر عن توقف توزيد الكمية المفقودة من الكربون**-14 **عند الوفاة للكائن الحي فتختلف النسبة بين الكربون**-12 **إلى الكربون**-14 **عن باقي الكائنات الحية لان الكربون**-14 **هو عنصر مشع ويضمحل بمعدل ثابت مع الزمن من خلال اطلاق جسيمات بيتا ولا يتم تعويضه كما هو الحال للكائن الحي**.  **بينما يبقى الكربون**-12 **ثابتا في جسم الكائن قبل الوفاة وبعده**.  **وعليه نستنتج أنه بقياس النسبة بين الكربون**-14 **إلى الكربون**-12 **ومقارنة النتيجة مع النسبة بينهما في الكائنات الحية يمكن حساب عمر العينة**.*
*والمعادلة التالية توضح نحسب العمر*
*( **من موقع الفزياء التعليمي **) *
*t = [Ln (N**f**/N**o**) / (-0.693) ] x t**1/2*
*حيث **Ln **هي دالة اللوغاريتم الطبيعي، **N**f**/N**o**هي النسبة بين كربون**-14 **في العينة إلى الجسم الحي**.  **و **t**1/2**هو عمر النصف للكربون**-14 **والذي يساوي **5730 **سنة**.*
*فإذا افترضنا أن هناك عينة تم قياس نسبة كربون**-14 **ووجدت أنها **12% **بالمقارنة مع نسبته في الاجسام الحية فإن حساب عمر العينة يكون حسب المعادلة السابقة على النحو التالي**:*
*t = [ Ln (0.10) / (-0.693) ] x 5,700 years *
*t = [ (-2.303) / (-0.693) ] x 5,700 years *
*t = [ 3.323 ] x 5,700 years *
*t = 18,940 years old *
 *في هذه المعادلات لايوضع اعتبار لاي تغييرات وهذا خطأ*

*ملاحظة*
*لأن عمر النصف للكربون**-14 **هو **5730 **سنة فإن الكربون**-14 **يستخدم لتقدير عمر كائنات لا يزيد عمرها عن **60000 **سنة**. ( **واتعجب كيف يقول احدهم ان عمر جمجمه مليون ونصف ومقياسه لا يزيد عن ستين الف سنه **)  **ولكن بنفس المبدأ الذي يستخدم لتقدير العمر في الكربون**-14 **يطبق على عناصر مشعة أخرى تتواجد في جسم الانسان مثل البوتاسيوم**-40 **وعمر النصف له كبير جداً ويساوي **1.3x10**9**سنة**.  **كذلك عنصر اليوراتيوم**-238 **وعمر نصفه **4.5x10**9**سنة ةعنصر الثوريوم**-232 **الذي عمر نصفه **14x10**9**سنة وعنصر الرابيديوم**-87 **الذي عمر نصفه **49x10**9**سنة**.*
*باستخدام العناصر السابقة يتمكن العلماء من تقدير أعمار العينات التي اساسها كائنات حية أو العينات الجيولوجية**. *
*جدير بالذكر ان تقدير الاعمار باستخدام الكربون**-14 **او غيره من العناصر المشعة لا يعطي نتائج دقيقة للعينات بعد العام **1940 **حيث   تم اكتشاف القنابل النووية والمفاعلات النووية التي انتجت التجارب عنها   اضافة لنسبة العناصر المشعة الموجودة في الطبيعة مما احدث خلل في النسبة   الطبيعية بين الكربون**-12 **والكربون**-14 **في   الغلاف الجوي التي اعتمدنا عليها في حساب عمر العينة واصبحت العينه من   الممكن ان تعطي اعمرا اضعاف التي يجب ان تعطيه لان مقياس الكربون المشع في   اجسامنا حاليا اضعاف ما كان عليه سابقا فباستخدام النسبه في النباتات او   عظام الانسان حاليا التي هي اضعاف المفترضه وباستخدامها كمقياس لتحلل عظام   تعرضت لكربون من خمسة الاف سنه ولكن تعرضت لكربون مشع اقل بكثير جدا مما   نحن عليه الان بسبب الانشطه النوويه فيعطي التحليل نتيجه ان عمر هذه العظام   اضعاف العمر الحقيقي فبدل من خمسة الاف سنه يعطي خمسين الف سنه وهكذا **.*
*بالاضافه   الي القنابل والمفاعلات النوويه التي افسدت تماما مقياس الكربون المشع   وغيره من المقاييس الاشعاعيه يتجاهل مؤيدي نظرية التطور شيئ مهم جدا وهو ان   المقاييس الاشعاعية تتاثر بثلاث عوامل مهمة وهي *
*1 **الضغط *
*2 **الحراره*
*3 **الرطوبه *
*فيفترض انهم في ظروف غير متغيره ليصبح معدل التحلل ثابت ويكون مقياس العمر صحيح *
*ولكن   بحدوث اي تغيير مثل ارتفاع الرطوبه والضغط والحراره يزداد معدل تحلل   العناصر الاشعاعية فتكون ان ينتج عمر اطول بكثر من عمر الحفريه الحقيقي **.*
*وبالطبع كل هؤلاء المؤيدين لنظرية التطور تجاهلوا عامل كوني مهم جدا وهو الطوفان الذي قدمت سابقا ادله تفصيليه علي حدوثه *
*وارتفاع   المياه وصل الي اعلي من اي جبل علي سطح الارض ونتخيل الضغط الناتج من   ارتفاع مثل هذا علي السنتي المربع يكون عالي جدا جدا فينتج عنه معدل تحلل   العناصر المشعه اعلي مئات المرات وايضا بدل من وجود هذه الحفريات في مكان   جاف هي في الطوفان مغموره تحت المياه وهذا عامل ثاني *
*وايضا   بتغيير حرارة سطح الارض قبل الطوفان وبعده الشيئ الثابت عند علماء   الطقسوايضا باختفاء طبقة بخار الماء وهو الذي يسميه الكتاب المقدس الجلد   وهو الذي كان يمنع الاشعه الكونيه فكان نسبة ايضا الكربون المشع اقل بكثير   مما نحن عليه الان فبالطبع لو اي عينه قبل الطوفان رغم ان عمرها خمسة الاف   سنه سيثبت تحليلها انه خمسين الف سنه *

*كل هذا ويستخدم مقياس الكربون المشع بنفس المعدل فكيف *
*ولتوضيح ما قلته مره اخري *
*جمجمة   انسان او قرد او غيره من خمسة الاف سنه تعرضة لكربون مشع اقل بكثير مما   تتعرض له جمجمة انسان حاليا ثم ياخذ مقياس الحالي ويقارن نسبة الكربون فيها   فيكون**1 **الي **16 **من قيمته الحاليه فيقال انه نصف ربع ثمن الي **1 **الي **16 **اي اربع انصاف عمر *
*5730 **سنه *** 4 = 23000 **سنه تقريبا *
*ولكن الحقيقه الجمجمه الحاليه تعرضت لثلاث اضعاف مقدرا الاشعاعات ما تعرضت له الجمجمه القديمه فيكون العمر الاصلي لها هو **5000 **سنه فقط وليس **23000 **سنه *
*ثانيا هذه الجمجمه تعرضة لضغط مياه الطوفان والرطوبه وتغير الحراره *
*فلو وجد ان الكربون المشع او غيره من العناصر المشعه قد تحلل الي **1 **الي **128 **فيقول ان عمرها يتعدي **45000 **سنه ولكن تناسي الطوفان *
*فتكون النتيجه الحقيقيه غير معروفه ولكن نجد بعضهم يستغلها ويصر ان عمر هذه الجمجمه **23000 **سنه  او **45000 **سنه  ويستشهد بناء عليه بان الكتاب المقدس خطا *

*فهل تحديد عمر الجماجم والهياكل العظميه يمكن ان نعتمد عليه لنؤمن بنظرية التطور ونترك حقيقة الخلق ؟ *

*اكتفي بهذا القدر في هذه النقطه وابدا في نقطه اخري *

*حفرية الكائن الحي الذي قدر عمره **47 **مليون سنه*
 *وقيل انه هو المرحله الوسيطه بين الانسان والقرد *











*ورغم   ان حجم الجمجمه اصغر بكثير من الانسان ومن القرد ايضا وايضا هذا الذيل   الطويل القوي الذي يختلف عن ذيل القرد المرن وايضا اختلاف العمود الفقري   تماما عن الانسان والقرد ايضا ورغم وجود اختلافات اخري تشريحيه كثيره جدا*
*قيل انه مرحله وسيطه لان به صباع الابهام وقيل ان له اظافر بدل من مخالب *
*والحقيقه   قبل الخوض في تفاصيل هذا الامر لو افترض انه مرحله وسيطه لشيئ فهو من   الوهله الاولي مرحله وسيطه من زاحف الي اشباه قرده وليس من قرده الي انسان *
*وتشبث بها الكثير من مؤيدي نظرية التطور مثل جون هوريم ووجد في داخلها اثار اخر وجبه اكلت قبل ان تحفظ في الطبقه الرسوبيه *
*ولكن من تحليل منطقة الاسنان والراس *





.












*وبمقارنته بحفرية كائن اخر من الزواحف تاكد انه اقرب للزواحف واكد العلماء مثل ايريك شيفريت الباحث في البلانتولوجي *
“Our   analysis and results have convinced us that Ida was not an ancestor of   monkeys, apes or humans, and if anything, has more relevance for our   understanding of lemur and loris origins,” Seiffert told The Guardian. Seiffert published his findings in the October issue of Nature. 

*وغيره مثل كريس كيرك *
Chris Kirk, associate professor of anthropology at the University of Texas at Austin and one of the new paper’s authors.
There’s no solid evidence to say that this is part of the evolutionary chain .
*اي **. **لايوجد اي دليل قوي يقول بان هذا جزء من سلسلة التطور *
*وقيل انه جد القرد الليمور اذا فهو قد يكون تطور الي قرد وليس من قرد الي انسان كما ادعي *
*هذا لو قبل انه تطور اصلا *

*ومقال جوزيف ويسلي*
*Even   they don’t believe this drivel. Just looking at the fossil it is   glaringly apparent we have a lizard or four legged mammal type creature   plain and simple. As for the age, 47 million years, they have  absolutely  no idea of what the real age is, nor do I. *

*وايضا اتسائل كيف استخدم الكربون المشع في تحديد عمره رغم ان الكربون المشع لايصلح لما هو اقدم من **60000 **سنه ؟؟؟؟ *
*ثانيا رغم عدم وجود اي دليل علي انه تطور للانسان كيف يريدون ان يقنعونا بان نتخلي عن قاعدة الخلق ونؤمن بنظرية التطور ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثالثا هذا يهدم ان الانسان اصله قرد فهل سيبدؤن في محاولة اقناعنا بان الانسان اصله سحليه كبيره ؟؟؟؟؟*


*وفي النهاية ايضا اتسائل ما الذي يجعل مؤيدي نظرية التطور يصروا علي ان الانسان اصله قرد هل فقط لاثبات عدم وجود قوه خالق ؟ *
*وحتي لو اثبتوا ان هذه مرحله من مراحل تطور القرد *
*هل مثل هذا ينفي بطريقه قاطعه مع وجود هذه الكائنات وحفرياتها ان الرب خلق انسان عاقل متفرد وهو ادم ؟ *
*ما   الذي يمنع ان كان هناك قرود متطوره وغيرها من الحيوانات التي اندثرت قبل   الانسان او بعده حتي الطوفان غير عاقله ولكن الرب خلق كائن حي عاقل هو ادم  ؟*
*اعتقد لن يستطيع احد ان يؤكد لي العكس *
*اذا   لن اخاطر بابديتي وارفض قاعدة الخلق ولن اؤمن بنظرية التطور الشموليه   حتي  يثبت العلم بطريقه واضحه غير قابله للشك ان الله لم يخلق ادم ولكن قرد   حدثت له طفره اعجازيه و تطور واصبح فجاه عاقل قادر من اصدار نغمات الي ان   يتكلم لغه مفهومه بشكل اعجازي وهو الانسان الاول *
*وايضا   بشكل اعجازي اخر تطور معه انثي من قرده غير عاقله غير متكلمه الي انسانه   عاقله متكلمه وهي حواء لتتزاوج مع ادم ويبدا الجنس البشري *
*واضيف شيئ اخير حتي لو كان حدث تلك المعجزه التي حولت قرد غير عاقل غير ناطق الي انسان عاقل ناطق ويجب ان تحدث هذه المعجزه مرتين*
 *ايضا   مثل هذه المعجزه تستلزم قوه عاقله لصنع هذه المعجزه وهو الرب الخالق   بالطبع وبتاكدنا بوجود الرب الخالق يكون ما ذكره في كتابه صحيح وهو المؤكد *

*والمجد لله دائما*

*References*
Burenhult G. (1993): The first humans: human origins and history to 10,000 BC. New York: HarperCollins. 
Hrdlicka A. (1939): Normal micro- and macrocephaly in America. American Journal of Physical Anthropology, 25:1-91.
Lubenow M.L. (1992): Bones of contention: a creationist assessment of human fossils. Grand Rapids,MI: Baker Books.
McHenry H.M. (1994): Tempo and mode in human evolution. Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, USA, 91:6780-6. 
Tobias P.V. (1970): Brain size, grey matter and race - fact or fiction? American Journal of Physical Anthropology, 32:3-31. 
Tobias P.V. (1987): The brain of _Homo habilis_: a new level of organization in cerebral evolution. Journal of Human Evolution, 16:741-61. 
Walker A.C. and Leakey R.E. (1993): The Nariokotome _Homo erectus_ skeleton. Cambridge,MA: Harvard University Press.
Arthur, Kay (1999), “The Overlapping of the Patriarchs’ Lives,” _Genesis: Becoming the Friend of a Faithful God_ (Chattanooga, TN: Precept Ministries). 
Clayton, John N. (no date-a), “Biblical Misconceptions and the Theory of Evolution,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 4. 
Clayton, John N. (no date-b), “The History of Man on Planet Earth,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 8. 
Clayton, John N. (no date-c), _Evolution’s Proof of God_ (taped lecture). 
Clayton, John N. (1976a), _The Source_ (South Bend, IN: privately published by author). 
Clayton, John N. (1976b), “ ‘Flat Earth’ Bible Study Techniques,” _Does God Exist?_, 3[10]:2-7, October. 
Clayton, John N. (1979), “The Necessity of Creation—Biblically and Scientifically,” _Does God Exist?_, 6[5]:2-5, May. 
Clayton, John N. (1980a), “Is the Age of the Earth Related to a ‘Literal Interpretation’ of Genesis?,” _Does God Exist?_, 7[1]:3-8, January. 
Clayton, John N. (1980b), “A Response to _Evolutionary Creationism_” (taped lecture). 
Clayton, John N. (1982), “Where Are the Dinosaurs?,” _Does God Exist?_, 9[10]:2-6, October. 
Clayton, John N. (1990a), “One Week Creation—of Man or of God?,” _Does God Exist?_, 17[4]:5-12, July/August. 
Clayton, John N. (1990b), _The Source_ (South Bend, IN: privately published by author). 
Clayton, John N. (1990c), “The History of the Earth,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 9. 
Clayton, John N. (1990d), “How Did God Create Man?,” _Does God Exist? Correspondence Course_, Lesson 7. 
Clayton, John N. (1991), “Creation Versus Making—A Key to Genesis 1,” _Does God Exist?_, 18[1]:6-10, January/February. 
Custance, Arthur (1967), _The Genealogies of the Bible_, Doorway Paper #24 (Ottawa, Canada: Doorway Papers). 
England, Donald (1983), _A Scientist Examines Faith and Evidence_ (Delight, AR: Gospel Light). 
Francella, Kevin (1981), “Former Atheist Says Bible and Evolutionism Are Compatible,” _The Sunday Press_, Binghamton, New York, May 17. 
Green, William H. (1890), “Primeval Chronology,” _Bibliotheca Sacra_, 47:294-295, April. 
Jackson, Wayne (1978), “The Antiquity of Human History,” _Words of Truth_, 14[18]:1, April 14. 
Jackson, Wayne and Bert Thompson (1992), _In the Shadow of Darwin: A Review of the Teachings of John N. Clayton_ (Montgomery, AL: Apologetics Press). 
Jordan, James (1979), “The Biblical Chronology Question—[Part I]” _Creation Social Sciences and Humanities Quarterly_, 2[2]:9-15, Winter. 
Jordan, James (1980), “The Biblical Chronology Question—[Part II]” _Creation Social Sciences and Humanities Quarterly_, 2[3]:17-26, Spring. 
Keil, C.F. and F. Delitzsch (1971 reprint), _Commentary on the Old Testament_ (Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans). 
Kitchen, Kenneth A. and J.D. Douglas, eds. (1982), _The New Bible Dictionary_ (Wheaton, IL: Tyndale), second edition. 
McIver, Tom (1988), “Formless and Void: Gap Theory Creationism,” _Creation/Evolution_, 8[3]:1-24, Fall. 
Morris, Henry M. (1966), _Studies in the Bible and Science_ (Grand Rapids, MI: Baker). 
Thompson, Bert (1977), _Theistic Evolution_ (Shreveport, LA: Lambert). 
Thompson, Bert (1995), _Creation Compromises_ (Montgomery, AL: Apologetics Press).


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*الرد على شبهة : أسطورة لاميا Lamia ليليت lilith الغول satyrs معز الوحش في الكتاب المقدس ! الجزء الأول* ​ 

*



















هناك يستقر الليل ويجد لنفسه مسكنا اشعياء 34: 14*
*هل يتكلم الانجيل عن مخلوقات اسطورية ؟*
*الجزء الخامس البومة*​

*Holy_bible_1*

*سفر اشعياء 34*
*اولا سفر اشعياء هو سفر نبوي اي يتكلم بالنبوة والنبوة تحتاج احيانا كثيره الي ضرب امثله توضيحيه ورموز لاشياء ستتحقق بدون ذكر تفاصيل لهذه الرموز فبالطبع عندما يتكلم عن خراب مكان محدد لن يذكر التاريخ باليوم ولكن يذكر بروح النبوه انها ستخرب ويعطي رموز وعلامات للايضاح *
*وهذا الاصحاح 34 يتكلم عن نداء الرب الي الامميين ويدعوهم دعوه جماعيه ومن يرفض ويحارب شعبه يخرب مثل ادوم *
*وفي الاعداد من 5 الي 15 يتكلم عن تاكيد خراب ادوم الذين فرحوا بخراب مدن اسرائيل فجاؤه يرعوا في ارضهم شماته في اسرائيل فيحل عليهم غضب الرب *
*ففي عدد 5 يتكلم عن سيف عقاب ادوم *
*6 عن انه طلي بالشحم اشاره للاستعداد ويذبحهم مثل التيوس *
*7 هلاك ادوم ويشببهم بالبقر الوحشي *
*8 تاكيد علي الانتقام من اجل صهيون *
*9 يشبه انهارهم بالزفت وترابهم كبريت دلاله علي هلاكهم *
*10 يتكلم عن خراب ادوم *
*11 يتكلم انه ارادوا امتلاك ارض اسرائيل فبدل من ذلك سيسكن القنفذ والغراب وغيره من الحيوانات والطيور البريه ارضهم علامه علي خراب ارضهم *
*12 ويؤكد هلاك رؤساؤها *
*13 بدل الثمر الصالح تنبت ارضهم شوك *
*وابدا الان في العدد 14 *​*34: 14 و تلاقي وحوش القفر بنات اوى و معز الوحش يدعو صاحبه هناك يستقر الليل و يجد لنفسه محلا *
*وهنا يتكلم علي ان الوحوش والذئاب تستقر في ارضهم دلاله علي خرابها *
*ونبدا معا في ترجمة كنج جيمس *​*(KJV) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the island, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest.*
*وتتلاقي وحوش الصحراء مع الذئاب والماعز البري يدعو صاحبه : والبومة الزعوق تستقر هناك وتجد لنفسها مكان للراحه*
*والترجمه الانجليزيه للنص العبري *
*(JPS) And the wild-cats shall meet with the jackals, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night-monster shall repose there, and shall find her a place of rest.*
*وايضا ترجمة الماسوريتك *​*ידוּפָגְשׁוּ צִיִּים אֶת-אִיִּים, וְשָׂעִירעַל-רֵעֵהוּ יִקְרָא; אַךְ-שָׁם הִרְגִּיעָה לִּילִית, וּמָצְאָה לָהּ מָנוֹחַ.*
*14 And the wild-cats shall meet with the jackals, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night-monster shall repose there, and shall find her a place of rest. *

*والقطط البريه تتلاقي مع الذئاب والماعز البري يدعو صاحبه ووحش الليل يستقر هناك ويجد لنفسه مكان راحه*
*وبعد ان شرحت كلمة ماعز الوحش في الملف السابق*
*الكلمه الثانية *
*الليل ( ليليث )وهي التي تعني لفظيا بومه والذي ترجم في الترجمه الانجليزيه للنص العبري ببومة *
*وهي في قاموس سترونج *​*H3917*
*לילית*
*lı̂ylı̂yth*
_*lee-leeth'*_
*From H3915; a night spectre: - screech owl.*
*بومه صارخه او من الهوام *
*والكلمه مصدرها من *​*H3915*
*לילה ליל ליל*
*layil lêyl layelâh*
*lah'-yil, lale, lah'-yel-aw*
*From the same as H3883; properly a twist (away of the light), that is, night; figuratively adversity: - ([mid-]) night (season).*
*التي تعني الليل ولذلك كتبت ليل في ترجمة فانديك لانها استخدمة 233 مره في الانجيل بمعني ليل *​ 
*وللتاكيد انها تعني بومة *
*من كتاب*​*The complete Word Study Dictinary *



*3917. לִילִית **liyliyṯ: A feminine noun referring to a night creature; a screech owl. It refers to a creature of the night that will settle among the ruins of the nations whom God judges (Isa. 34:14; **niv**, night creatures; **nasb**, night monster; **kjv**, screech owl).*
*i*
*اسم مؤنث يشير الي كائن ليلي وهو البومة الصارخه ( زعوق ) ويقصد بها الكائن الليلي الذي يستقر في الاماكن الخربه وتستخدم في الانجيل لمعني حيوانات ليليه او وحوش ليلية او بومه زعوق *​ 
*وايضا من مرجع *​*Dictionary of Biblical Language*
*4327 לִילִית **(lî∙lîṯ): **n.**fem.; ≡ **Str 3917; **TWOT 1112—**1. **LN 4.1-4.37 (**niv**, **nkjv**, **nasb**, **kjv**, **neb**, **reb**) night creature, i.e., any of several nocturnal natural animals that roams at night, like an owl,, or nightjar bird (Isa 34:14**+), note: for another **interp, see next; **2. LN 12.1-12.42 (**nrsv**, **rsv**, **asv**, **nab**, **njb**, **Tanakh) **Lilith, the Night Hag, i.e., a supernatural female demon, night creature considered a monster (Isa 34:14+), note: in context, the goat ,*
*ii*
*وتؤكد نفس المعني بمعني بومه او كائن ليلي او وحش ليلي وقد تصلح للكبش *​ 
*ونجد شرح لتطور استخدام الكلمه *
*من كتاب *​*Enhanced Brown Driver Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon*
*†**לִילִית **S**3917 **TWOT**1112 **GK**4327 **n.**f.** Lilith (Milton **Che **nighthag),Owl, name of a female night-demon haunting desolate Edom; prob. borrowed from **Bab., Is 34:14 **(**NH **id.; Assyrian lilîtu, **Dl**HWB 377; Syriac ܠܶܠܻܝܬܳܐ **(lelito) **PS**1951; on the development of legneds of Lilith in later Judaism, **v.**Bux** Lex. Talmud., s.v. Chead loc. Grünbaum**ZMG xxxi. 1877, 250 f.**—Connexion with לילה **perhaps only apparent, a popular etymology).*
*iii*
*بعد ذكر عدة مراجع يشرح ان الكلمه وتعني بومه استخدمت لتشير الي انثي شيطان تصتاد في خرابة ادوم والكلمه اقتبست من الانجيل من اشعياء 34: 14 وتطورت الاسطوره حديثا في اليهودية *
*ومن هذا يتضح ان الاساطير هي التي اقتبست بعض الاسماء في اليهودية وضافة عليها الفكر الاسطوري *​ 
*ويقول مرجع *
*The Hebro and Aramic Lexicon *​*לִילִית: MHeb.2; ? ללי **Donner-R. Inschriften 2:46; **JArm., Montgomery **Inc. Texts 75ff; Rossell 137b also with לילי דיכרא **as well as לילית ניקבתא**; **Syr. **lēlītā, **Mnd. (Drower-M. **Dictionary 236b, also pl. liliata), in incantations **MAOG 4:110ff; **Akk. **lilū, lilītu and ardat lilī, group of three storm demons, < Sum. lil (Zimmern 69; **AHw. 553b; Haussig **Wb. 1:48, 275); derived in folk-etymology from לַיִל**: Lilit, (**fem.) **demon connected with sexual relationships (incubus-succubus, **RLA 2:110f, **→ **חנק: ? in the “Burney-Relief” **AfO 11:350ff, 554ff; 12:128ff, 269ff; Syria 29:85ff; Albright **BASOR 67:16ff; Böhl **JbEOL 2:725f; **:: Vaccari **Osiris 5:469ff; female apparition in the night, screech-owl; Driver **PEQ 91:55ff; nightjar (the goat-sucker bird); see further → Rudolph **Mandäer 1:2107; Enz. Judt. 10:972f: Is 34﻿**14 (1QIsa pl. ליליות**), **cj. Jb 18**﻿15 for מִבְּלִי־לוֹ **(Beer; Hölscher; Fohrer). **†*
*iv*
*ويذكر ايضا عدة مراجع كلمه استخدمة للعبادات الشيطانية الجنسية وهي تعني انثي البومه الصارخه في الليل*​ 
*ولهذا ترجمها في تعليق جنيفا الي بومه *​*Isa 34:14 The wild beasts of the desert shall also  meet with the wild beasts of the isle, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest.*



*وايضا المفسر بارنز يقول البومة*​*The wild beasts of the island - Margin, ‘Ijim.’ Hebrew, איּים**'ı̂yym (see the note at Isa_13:22). Probably the term denotes the jackal. Gesenius supposes it is so called from its howl, or nocturnal cry - from an Arabia word signifying to howl.*
*يقال عليها بومة او طائر ليلي صارخ من كلمات العربه تشير الي البومة*
*ولهذا تراجم انجليزيه كثيره ترجمتها بومه صارخه *​ 
*Isa 34:14*




*(ESV) And wild animals shall meet with hyenas; the wild goat shall cry to his fellow; indeed, there the night bird settles and finds for herself a resting place. *


*(Geneva) There shall meete also Ziim and Iim, and the Satyre shall cry to his fellow, and the shricheowle shall rest there, and shall finde for her selfe a quiet dwelling. *


*(GW) Hyenas will meet with jackals. Male goats will call to their mates. Screech owls will rest there and find a resting place for themselves. *


*(KJV) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the island, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(KJV-1611) The wilde beasts of the desert shall also meete with the wilde beasts of the Iland and the satyre shall cry to his felow, the shrichowle also shall rest there, & finde for her selfe a place of rest. *


*(KJVA) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the island, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(LITV) The desert creatures shall also meet with the howlers; and the shaggy goat shall cry to his fellow. The screech owl shall also settle there, and find a place of rest for herself. *


*(MKJV) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the howling beasts; and the shaggy goat shall cry to his fellow. The screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(Webster) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the isle, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech-owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(YLT) And met have Ziim with Aiim, And the goat for its companion calleth, Only there rested hath the night-owl, And hath found for herself a place of rest. *


*وتراجم اخري كتبتها وحش الليل او تركت اسم ليليث كما في العبري *​ 
*(ASV) And the wild beasts of the desert shall meet with the wolves, and the wild goat shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night-monster shall settle there, and shall find her a place of rest. *


*(BBE) And the beasts of the waste places will come together with the jackals, and the evil spirits will be crying to one another, even the night-spirit will come and make her resting-place there. *


*(CEV) Wildcats and hyenas will hunt together, demons will scream to demons, and creatures of the night will live among the ruins. *


*(Darby) And there shall the beasts of the desert meet with the jackals, and the wild goat shall cry to his fellow; the lilith also shall settle there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(FDB) Les bêtes du désert s'y rencontreront avec les chacals, et le bouc sauvage y criera à son compagnon. Là aussi la lilith se reposera et trouvera sa tranquille habitation. *


*(FLS) Les animaux du désert y rencontreront les chiens sauvages, Et les boucs s'y appelleront les uns les autres; Là le spectre de la nuit aura sa demeure, Et trouvera son lieu de repos; *


*(GEB) Und Wüstentiere treffen mit wilden Hunden zusammen, und Böcke begegnen einander; ja, dort rastet die Lilith und findet einen Ruheplatz für sich. *


*(GNB) Wild animals will roam there, and demons will call to each other. The night monster will come there looking for a place to rest. *


*(RV) And the wild beasts of the desert shall meet with the wolves, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night–monster shall settle there, and shall find her a place of rest. *
*وبهذا نتاكد ان الانجيل تكلم عن بومه ليليه صارخه تعبيرا عن طائر ليلي متوحش كرمز للارواح الشريره *​ 
*ملحوظه مهمة *
*زمن كتابة سفر اشعياء هو في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد وتقريبا بدا في كتابته قبل سنة 750 ق م وانهي نبوته قبل 712 ق م *
*تذكر لنا الموسوعات مثل الموسوعه اليهودية والوكبيديا ان اسم ليليث استخدم كاسم صنم يشبه ببومة بعد سنة 700 ق م وقبل LYL ذلك كان يطلق علي هذا الصنم اسم*
*وهذا يؤكد ان الاسم اخذ من الانجيل وليس العكس وهو في اليهوديه استخدم في فيما بعد كفكر مرفوض كمعني زوجة ادم ثم تطور الفكر بعد ذلك لهذا الوثن واصبح في اثناء الحضاره اليونانية التي قامت في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد ( اي بعد اشعياء النبي بكثير ) تنسج حولها الكثير والكثير من الاساطير *
*فهذا يؤكد ان الاسطوره بشكلها الحالي هي بعد اشعياء النبي والاسم اخذ من الانجيل او من الاسم المعروف للبومة وليس العكس فلم ياخذ الانجيل من الاسطوره *
*رغم ان الانجيل يتكلم ان هذه المنطقه ستكون خربه وتحيا فيها الحيوانات البريه والوحوش والطيور الجارحه ولو فهم البعض انه ستقيم الارواح الشريره في الخرائب بعد خراب ادوم ليس هناك خطأ في هذا الفكر*​ 
*والان ملخص الشبهة *​ 

*H3917*

*לילית*

*lîylîyth*

_*lee-leeth'*_

*From H3915; a night spectre: - screech owl.*



*H3915*

*לילה לילליל*

*layil lêyl lay[sup]e[/sup]lâh*

*lah'-yil,lale,lah'-yel-aw*

*From the same as H3883; properly a twist (away of the light), that is, night; figuratively adversity: - ([mid-]) night (season).*



*ويبدا المشكك في معاني الكلمات وهذا لا مانع منه ويجد انه في معاني الكلمات العبري لا توجد مشكله فالمعني واضح انها بومة ليليه زعوق *
*فيبدا في الترجمات *
*اولا السبعينية *​ 
*(LXX) κα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὶ**συναντ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ή**σουσινδαιμ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ό**νια[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὀ[/FONT]νοκεντα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ύ[/FONT]ροιςκα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὶ[/FONT]βο[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ή[/FONT]σουσιν[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἕ[/FONT]τεροςπρ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὸ[/FONT]ςτ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὸ[/FONT]ν[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἕ[/FONT]τερον·[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἐ[/FONT]κε[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ῖἀ[/FONT]ναπα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ύ[/FONT]σονται[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὀ[/FONT]νοκ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]έ[/FONT]νταυροι, ε[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὗ[/FONT]ρονγ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὰ[/FONT]ρα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὑ[/FONT]το[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ῖ[/FONT]ς[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἀ[/FONT]ν[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ά[/FONT]παυσιν.*



*وترجمتها *​ 
*(Brenton) And devils shall meet with satyrs, and they shall cry one to the other: there shallsatyrsrest, having found for themselves aplace of rest.*



*ولا يوجد مشكله في كلمة ساتيرس كما اوضحت في الملف السابق التي تعني وحش *​ 
*(FDB)Les bêtes du déserts'y rencontreront avec les chacals, etle bouc sauvagey criera à son compagnon. Là aussila lilithse reposera et trouvera sa tranquille habitation. *



*ثم الترجمه الفرنسيه التي وضعت ليليث حسب نطقها في العبري وشرحت معناها انها البومة *
*ولان كل هذا لا يخدم المشكك فيتجه الي ترجمة الفلجاتا *
*وكما قلت سابقا *
*الفلجاتا من القرن الرابع وقد اوضحت المعاني للكلمات العبري وهو الاصل الذي نعتمد عليه ولكن لو الفلجاتا ترجمت الي معاني مختلفه فهذا لا يؤثر في المعني الاصلي العبري فترجمة الفلجاتا رائعه ولكنها ليست موحي بها ولهذا نتوقع ان نجد بها بعض الاخطاء في الترجمه ولهذا ما ذكره المشكك ليس بحجه علي الاصل العبري او الانجيل*​ 
*(Vulgate) et occurrent daemonia onocentauris et pilosus clamabit alter ad alterum ibi cubavitlamiaet invenit sibi requiem*



*وترجمتها المعتمده *​*34*
*14*
*And demons and monsters shall meet, and the hairy ones shall cry out one to another, there hath the lamia lain down, and found rest for herself.*
*et occurrent daemonia onocentauris et pilosus clamabit alter ad alterum ibi cubavit lamia et invenit sibi requiem*



*اي الشيطان والوحش يتلاقيا والمشعرين سينادوا علي بعضهم بعض وتسكن اللميا وتجد راحه لنفسها*
*والتعبريات الخاطئه التي كتبت هي شيطان والمشعر الذي هو غير محدد واللميا لان كل هذه الكلمات لم تذكر في الاصل العبري*​ 

*Lamia, Lamiae*

*N - 1 1 - F - *
*witch;*
*والمعني السابق غير كامل وهذا عدم امانه من المشكك*
*فمثلا ترجمة لاميا لها اكثر من معني *
*فهي تعني ساحره وايضا تعني الطيور مصاصه الدماء مثل الخفاش وتستخدم ايضا وصف للشيطان *
*فالمشكك اختار فقط ساحره وترك الباقي لانها لاتخدم غرضه التشكيكي*
*وهذا في مراجع *
*JM Latin-English Dictionary*
*LATIN- ENGLISH (AZAD)*
*Latin-English Online Dictionary*
*Babylon English*
*وكما اوضحت ان ترجمة الفلجاتا في هذا العدد غير دقيقه ولذلك ركز عليها المشكك بالطبع لانها تخدم اهدافه الشريره الخبيثه ولكنها ليست بحجه والعبري هو الاصل ولا يحتوي علي هذا الكلام *
*بالاضافه ان لو استخدم مترجم اسماء تطلق علي شياطين ونحن نعترف بوجود شياطين وارواح شريره وايضا تطلق علي بعض الوحوش الاسطوريه هذا ليس بخطأ فادح فلم تقل الترجمه بان الانجيل قال هناك وحش نصفه انسان ونصفه ماعز واخري نصفها انسان ونصفها حيه او غيره ولهذا الانجيل غير خاطئ بالمره والترجمه غير دقيقه ولكن المشكك هدفه واضح *​ 

*la lilith ) Lilith- النداهه – ام الولدان – أمنا الغولة )*​ 

*ويتكلم المشكك باسلوب غير لائق علي الترجمات وبخاصه ترجمة سميث فانديك يدل علي انه غير محترم *
*ثم يقول*

*La lilithو الاسئلة التى تطرح نفسها الان لكل ذى عقل هى ما هى الكلمة العبرية التى ترجمت عنها هذة التعبريات التى تثير التساؤلات ؟ و ماذا تعنى ؟ ايضا ما هى هذة ال lilith؟ و دعونا نجيب على هذة التساؤلات فى السطور القادمة *

*اولا الكلمة العبرية هى ליליתو يعرفها اشهر المواقع لدراسة الكتاب كما يلى *
*http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?search=3917&version=kjv&type=heb&submit=Find*


*1. "Lilith", name of a female goddess known as a night demon who haunts the desolate places of Edom *

*a. might be a nocturnal animal that inhabits desolate places *

*و ترجمة ذلك انه يعنى اسم الهة ( انثى ) معروفه شيطانة الليل و التى تتواجد فى الاماكن الخربة من Edom . و لكن كعادة كل قواميس الكتاب و كعادة اهل الكتاب دائما هنا قد يكون او من الممكن او نظن او فتجده يكمل قائلا قد يكون حيوان ليلى يعيش فى الاماكن الخربة و هذا ايضا ما يدعية البعض عندما يرد علينا قائلا ان اللغة العبرية كان بها تعبيرات معروفة فى عهد النساخ و من ثم عندما تقادم الزمن عليها ترجمها احدهم كما رأى او فهم و احدهم الاخر كما رأى او فهم و لآن احدهم غير موحى له فهو قد اخطأ و اصاب احدهم .*



*وبالطبع يدعي انه اشهر المواقع لدراسة الكتاب فمن اعطي لهذا الموقع هذا اللقب ؟ لا احد الا المشكك طبعا *
*المهم المترجم يضع المعاني بامانه فينقل منها المشكك جزء ويتكلم باسلوب ساخر علي الجزء الاخر الذي لا يخدم اغراضه الشريره ولكن الذي لم يفعله المشكك ان من نفس الموقع الترجمه المفضله لهذا العدد هي *
*14 Desert creatures will meet with hyenas, and wild goats will bleat to each other; there the night creatureswill also repose and find for themselves places of rest.*
*اي ان الكلمه لها عدة معاني ولكنالمعني الذي يتضح من سياق الكلام هو مخلوق ليلي*
*وللتاكيد هذا هو الموقع الذي استشهد به ولنك للترجمه المفضله فيه *
*http://www.biblestudytools.com/isaiah/34.html*



*التلمود البابلى*​ 
*التلمود البابلي مرفوض وليس بحجه وهو كتب ما بين القرن الثاني والثالث بعد الميلاد ومليئ بالاساطير ولهذا نتوقع ان المشكك يحتج به بالطبع ولكن من الاول كلامه مرفوض*


*بداية لمن لا يعرف التلمود سيجد فى الرابط التالى كتاب يوضح ذلك بالتفصيل :*
*http://www.sacred-****s.com/jud/t10/index.htm*




*مواضع ذكر Lilith فى التلمود البابلى :*



*الموضع الاول :*
*http://www.come-and-hear.com/shabbath/shabbath_151.html*

*R. Hanina said: One may not sleep in a house alone,**[sup]14[/sup]** and whoever sleeps in a house alone is seized by Lilith.**[sup]15[/sup]*
*The night demon. V.J.E. art. Lilith, **[sup]15[/sup]*


*(Shab. 773: v1. pt1, 151b --- footnote "The night demon.")*


*الترجمة التفسيرية :*

*الحبر Hanina قال : يجب إلا يبيت احد فى المنزل بمفردة و اذا حدث ذلك فسوف تستولى عليه Lilith(15) .*

*(15) شيطانة الليل **V.J.E. art. Lilith .*

*وملحوظه سياق الكلام مختلف تماما فهو يتكلم عن الوحوش والحيوانات البريه وسلطان الانسان عليهم *
*ونص الكلام كامل *
*R. Simeon b. Eleazar said: A day-old infant, alive, need not be guarded from weasels or mice, but Og, king of Bashan,11 dead, needs guarding from weasels and mice, as it is said, and the fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon every beast of the earth:12 as long as a man is alive, his fear lies upon dumb creatures; once he dies his fear ceases. R. Papa said: We hold [as tradition] that a lion does not attack two persons [together]. But we see that it does? — That is [explained] as Rami b. Abba. For Rami b. Abba said: A beast has no power over man until it appears to it as an animal, for it is said, Man that is in honour, and understandeth not, is like the beasts that perish.13 R. Hanina said: One may not sleep in a house alone,14 and whoever sleeps in a house alone is seized by Lilith.15*
*راباي سيمون يقول في الايام القديمه الاطفال لا يحتاجون حمايه من ابن عرس او الفار ولكن في احتياج الي حمايه من دب باشان اما الميت في احتياج الي حمايه من ابن عرس والفار لانه قيل خوفك ورعبك يقع علي وحوش الارض فطالما الانسان حي يكون خوفه من حيوانات غير عاقله ولكن عندما يموت ينتهي خوفه ويقول راباي باب نحن عندنا تقليد ان الاسد لا يهاجم شخصين معا ولكن راينا انه يفعل ؟ وفسر بالراباي باب فقال الوحش ليس له سلطان علي الانسان حتي يظهر الانسان كحيوان فقال الانسان مكرم والذي لا يفهم يهلك مثل الحيوان وقال الراباي حنينا لا يجد علي احد ان ينام لوحده في البيت لان من ينام لوحده في البيت يهلك بليليث *
*ويكمل كلامه فيما بعد عن سليمان وسلطانه علي الحيوانات *
*فهل من سياق الكلام نفهم انه يتكلم عن ارواح شريره ؟ ام عن سلطان الانسان علي الحيوانات المتوحشه الذي اعطاه الله اياه في سفر التكوين اصحاح 1؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فاقتطاع السطر اعطي معني مختلف عن ما يتكلم عنه الموضوع ومره اخري يتكلم الموضوع عن علاقة الانسان بالحيوانات المتوحشه *
*ورغم هذا الكلام مليئ بالاساطير ففي نفس الصفحه التي استشهد بها يتكلم عن الماء المغلي وتاسيره وغيره من الخرافات فالتعريف الموضوع خطأ خطا *
*وحتي لو الذين وضعوا التعليق الجانبي ليس الربوات وكل كلامهم مليئ بالخرافات *
*ويكمل المشكك ويستشهد بالام التي لو كانت مدنسه تولد طفل مجنح وغيره من الخرافات *
*هل معقول تقبل هذه الخرافات الموجوده في التلمود ؟ بالطبع مرفوضه حتي من جزء كبير من مدارس اليهود وكل المسيحيين يرفضون اليهود ولهذا كل هذه الاستشهادات مرفوضه *

*و هكذا نرى ان هذا الكائن موجود و بشدة فى التلمود البابلى و من ثم فهو معروف لليهود فى هذا العصر بنفس المسمى و بالطبع قد يأتى احدهم ليخبرنا ان التلمود به كثير من الاساطير او الاشياء التى لا نقتنع بها كمسلمين كأن نجد احيانا انه يمثل شيطانه كانت فى الاساس هى الزوجة الاولى لأدم و بالطبع هذا مردود عليه و ببساطة ان موضع الاستدلال هنا هو وجود الكائن فى الثقافة اليهودية و ليس منطقية الكائن نفسه .*

*والمشكك يعرف ان استشهاده بالتلمود ضعيف . والتلمود يمثل فكر اليهود في القرن الثاني والثالث بعد الميلاد بعد ان رفضوا رب المجد فتركهم الله الي ذهن مرفوض *
*وتعليق المشكك يؤكد ان هذه الاستشهادات لا تمثل الفكر الكتابي بل خرافات يهوديه *
*ثم يكمل ويقتبس من كتابات يهوديه مرفوضه حتي من اليهود انفسهم مثل كتاب *
*كا با لا الذي كتب في القرن التاسع الميلادي وما بعده *
*وسفر رازيل الذي كتب في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي *
*وكل هذه التابات اتت بعد الاساطير اليونانيه اما سفر اشعياء فقبل ظهور الاساطير اليونانيه باربع قرون *


*ثم في محاوله مثيره للسخريه ولكن لن افعل . يحاول المشكك ان يستشهد بمخطوطات قمران فيقول ان ليليث كتبت بها . وهل وجود كلمة ليليث فقط بدون اي معني اسطوري في مخطوطات قمران يدل علي ان الانجيل تكلم عن اساطير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2011)

*مخطوطات كهوف قمران ( البحر الميت )*
*Lilith حتى فى مخطوطات البحر الميت*​ 
*تظهر Lilith بصورة مباشرة فى مخطوطات قمران فى المخطوطة 4Q510و ايضا تظهر فى المخطوطة **11Q11 و تظهر بصورة غير مباشرة فى صورة وصف بدون ذكر الاسم فى المخطوطة 4Q184 و لنبدء بالمخطوطات التى تذكر اسم Lilith بصورة مباشرة :*
*1- 4Q510 ))Songs of the Sage :*
*تناقش هذة المخطوطة بصورة رائعة فى كتب كثيرة تستطيع الحصول عليها من هذا الرابط :*​*http://books.google.com.eg/books?hl=en&q=4Q510&btnG=Search Books*
*منها كتاب The Dead Sea scrolls : forty years of research*
*و الناشر هو Leiden ; New York : E.J. Brill ; Jerusalem : Magnes Press, Hebrew University : Yad Izhak Ben-Zvi 1992*
*فى صفحة 53-63 تحت عنوان Hymns from Qumran 4Q510-4Q511*
*و دعونى انقل لكم النص العبرى مع الترجمة الانجليزية للمخطوطة4Q510من كتاب All the Glory of Adam: Liturgical Anthropology in the Dead Sea Scrolls لمؤلفه Crispin*
*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=kfTHgsWb0ToC&printsec=frontcover&dq=All the Glory of Adam: Liturgical Anthropology in the Dead Sea&hl=en&sig=Kjwrj0j2OziDjT69DuP7-84FHSU*
*



*​ 

*هل لاحظتم معي ما تقوله المخطوطه *
*تقول ليليث , البوم , والثعالب *
*فمخطوطة قمران تشهد لصحة التعبير الانجيلي وليست ضده وتشهد ان ليليث مقصود بها بومة ولذلك لم يترجمها المشكك *


*المخطوطة 11Q11 (11QPs[sup]a[/sup] ) :*
*http://biblical-studies.ca/dss/introductions/11QPs-a.html*
*11QPs[sup]a[/sup] columns 27-28*​ 
*



*​*و اليك عزيزى القارىء الترجمة الانجليزية نقلا عن كتابThe Dead Sea Scrolls Translated: The Qumran ****s in Englishلمؤلفه*_*Florentino García :*_
*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...l=ar#PPA376,M1*
*



*​ 

*وايضا يقول ليليث ويكمل البوم ثم يقول الثعالب *
*فهذا دليل اخر علي صحة التعبير الانجيلي وشكرا للمشكك علي هذه الادله *

*و هذة هى الترجمة ايضا نقلا عن كتابThe Bible and the Dead Sea Scrollsلمؤلفه*_*James H. Charlesworth :*_
*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...#PRA1-PA262,M1*
*



*​*و طبعا هنا لا مجال للاستدلال او الاحتجاج او الاعتراض ان هذا مزمور من مزامير الابوكريفا حيث انه يساق فى هذا الموضع كدليل على وجود كائن Liliths فى الفكر و الثقافة اليهودية ردا على اى ادعاء بأن الكلمة العبرية كان لها معنى معروف *
*واقول له الكلمه موجوده في العبريه ومعني الكلمه معروف وهو البومة الصارخه كما شرحت سابقا *

*3- المخطوطة 4Q184 :*
*http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/~humm/Courses/HebBib/Resources/wiles.html*
*و ملخص ما تحتويه هذة المخطوطة هو عبارة عن وصف لإمرأة بنفس مواصفات هذا الكائن و هو قريب من وصف الكتاب للمرأة فى سفر الامثال 2: 16 – 19 و بصورة عامة فهذة المخطوطة هى مجرد تعضيد للمخطوطات السابقة و ليست دليل بمفردها *


*المخطوطه تتكلم عن المراه الشريره ولا تذكر ليليث اطلاقا فالمشكك يجوب شرقا وغربا وياتي بمخطوطه تشرح المكتوب في سفر الامثال عن المرته الزانيه ولا تشير الي ليليث ولا الي الاساطير من قريب او من بعيد *
*فهل ادلته كذب من معاني الكلمات واقتباس من كتب مرفوضه حديثه وادعاءات علي مخطوطات قمران ؟*

*ثم يتجه الي الكلمه الموضوعه في ترجمة الفلجاتا وهي *

*Lamia*​ 

*اما ترجمة الفولجات فقد ترجمت الكلمة العبريةליליתالىكلمةlamiaو التى تعنى اسم ملكه **Libyaفى اسطوره يونانيه و التى توصف احيانا انها نصف أمرأه و نصف حيه و تسمى ايضا"devourer" او "large shark".و هى التى احبها الاله زيوس و اكتشفت ذلك الالهه هيرا زوجته كما تقول الاسطوره و خطفت اولادها و من قبرها تحولت الى وحش و اصبحت قاتله للاطفال **.*

*وقد شرحت سابقا في شرح ترجمة الفلجاتا ان كلمة لميا تحمل عدة معاني *
*ساحره *
*طائر مصاص دماء *
*وحش مؤنث *
*شيطان اسطوري *
*فلماذا تمسك بمعني واحد وترك الباقي ؟*
*وهل الفلجاتا قالت لميا التي تعني فقط شيطان اسطوري نصفه انسان ونصفه حيه تاكل الاطفال ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا استخدمت فقط تعبير لميا التي قد تعني طائر مصاص للدماء او وحش مؤنث *

*اما كلامه الغير لائق عن القديس جيروم وقلة ادب المشكك في اسلوبه فبالطبع اتنزه عن ان ارد عليها فالقديس جيروم لم يقل انه يؤمن بوصف اسطوري ولكن فقط استخدم كلمه في ترجمته تعبر عن وحش ليلي او طائر ليلي *

*وملحوظه اخيره هل المشكك يريد ان يقول ان الانجيل تكلم عن شيطانه مجنحه ام شيطانه نصفها انسان ونصفها حيه ؟ لانه ذكر الاثنين في محاوله ان يوحي لنا ان الانجيل تكلم عنهم الاثنين كيف ؟ *
*والفيصل من اي مشكك اطالبه *
*ااتي لي بعدد يقول شيطانه باجنحه تاكل الاطفال او شيطانه نصفها انثي ونصفها حيه تاكل الاطفال وان لم تجد نص كهذا فانت كاذب ومدعي ومدلس ويبقي الانجيل صحيح ولم يقدم فكر اسطوري لانه لم يذكر شئ كهذا *

*واخيرا المعني الروحي ( ليتعلم كل من يدعي علي كلمة الله ماذا سيكون مصير امته )*
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب *
*دمار آدوم: *

*كانت العادة أن تُدهن السيوف قبل المعركة بالشحوم حتى لا تحتاج إلى تنظيف بعد قتل كل شخص من الأعداء، إذ يمنع الدهن الدماء من الالتصاق بها أما سيف الرب الرمزي فيُدهن كما بالغضب السماوي: "لأنه قد رَوِىَ في السموات سيفي" [5].*
*حل سيف الرب على آدوم أشبه بسكين كاهنٍ تذبح القطيع العاجز عن المقاومة؛ عمل في العاصمة "بصرة" [6] كما في بقية أدوم، ليقدم ذبائح لا للمصالحة إنما ذبائح محرقة للدينونة [5]، حالة عليها اللعنة الإلهية.*
*هذا السيف اجتاز الكل: البقر الوحشي والعجول مع الثيران... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). أي رجال الحرب العنفاء (البقر الوحشي) كما العامة؛ الكبير مع الصغير، إذ هي دينونة عامة، لأن الجميع اشتركوا معًا في الإثم.*
*"تُروى أرضهم من الدم، وترابهم من الشحم يُسمَّن" [7]؛ إن كان اسم "أدوم" معناه "تراب" (آدم) وأيضًا "دم"، هكذا يختلط دمهم المسفوك بترابهم. لقد عاشوا كتراب محبين للأرضيات والزمنيات فهلكوا بدمهم.*
*يصنع الله هذا كله من أجل صهيونه، شعبه المحبوب، الذي يكرهه آدوم.*
*أخيرًا يؤكد أن دمار أدوم تام [9-15].*
*"وتتحول أنهارها زفتًا، وترابها كبريتًا، وتصير أرضها زفتًا مشتعلاً، ليلاً ونهارًا لا تنطفئ، إلى الأبد يصعد دخانها، من دور إلى دور تخرب..." [9-10] بمعنى تتحول إلى أتون نار، لا تحتاج إلى وقود من الخارج، إذ تتحول أنهارها إلى قار، وترابها إلى كبريت، فتصير أرضها نارًا متقدة لا تنطفئ نهارًا ولا ليلاً، دخانها يصعد رائحة دنسة كدخان قاتم، يبقى خرابها مستمرًا عبر الأجيال.*
*تتحول من مسكن للبشر إلى مسكن للحيوانات والطيور الجارحة [10، 11، 13، 14] .*
*عوض البناء يمد خيط الخراب ومطمار الخلاء [11] .*
*تُفقد القيادات، ليس فيها أشراف ولا رؤساء.*
*عوض الثمار تنبت شوكًا حتى في قصورها، وقريصًا وعوسجًا في حصونها [13] علامة هجر القصور وعدم استخدام الحصون زمانًا طويلاً.*

*والمجد لله دائما*​ 

*niv**niv (New International Version)*


*nasb**nasb (New American Standard Bible)*


*kjv**kjv (King James Version)*


*i**Baker, W. (2003, c2002). The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament (550). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.*


*n.**n. noun, or nouns*


*fem.; ≡ **fem. feminine*


*Str 3917; **Str Strong’s Lexicon*


*TWOT 1112—**TWOT Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament*


*LN 4.1-4.37 (**LN Louw-Nida Greek-English Lexicon*


*niv**niv New International Version*


*nkjv**nkjv New King James Version*


*nasb**nasb New American Standard Bible*


*kjv**kjv King James Version*


*neb**neb New English Bible*


*reb**reb Revised English Bible*


*+), note: for another **+ I have cited every reference in regard to this lexeme discussed under this definition.*


*interp, see next; **interp interpreted*


*nrsv**nrsv New Revised Standard Version*


*rsv**rsv Revised Standard Version*


*asv**asv American Standard Version (1901)*


*nab**nab New American Bible*


*njb**njb New Jerusalem Bible*


*Tanakh) **Tanakh Tanakh, the Holy ******ures*


*ii**Swanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Hebrew (Old Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLH 4327, #2). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*


*†**† prefixed, or added, or both, indicates ‘All passages cited.’*


*S**S Strong’s Concordance*


*TWOT**TWOT Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament.*


*GK**GK Goodrick/Kohlenberger numbering system of the NIV Exhaustive Condordance.*


*n.**[FONT=Arial, serif]n. **nomen, noun.*


*f.**[FONT=Arial, serif]f. **feminine, feminae.*




*Che **Che T. K. Cheyne.*


*Bab., Is 34:14 **Bab. Babylonian.*


*NH **NH New (Late) Hebrew.*


*Dl**Dl Freidrich Delitzsch, Assyriches Handwörterbuch;*


*PS**PS R. Payne Smith, Thesaurus Syriacus.*


*v.**v. vide, see.*


*Bux**Bux J. Buxtorf.*


*ZMG xxxi. 1877, 250 f.**ZMG Zeitschrift d. deutsch. Morgenländ. Gesellschaft.*




*iii**Brown, F., Driver, S. R., & Briggs, C. A. (2000). Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. Strong's, TWOT, and GK references Copyright 2000 by Logos Research Systems, Inc. (electronic ed.) (539). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems.*


*JArm., Montgomery **JArm. Jewish Aramaic; JArm.b Jewish Aramaic of the Babylonian tradition; JArm.g ~ Galilean tradition; JArm.t ~ Targumic tradition; → HAL Introduction; Kutscher Fschr. Baumgartner 158ff*


*Syr. **Syr. Syriac*


*Mnd. (Drower-M. **Mnd. Mandaean*


*MAOG 4:110ff; **MAOG Mitteilungen der Altorientischen Gesellschaft, Leipzig*


*Akk. **Akk. Akkadian; often followed by references to AHw. or CAD*


*< develops from*


*AHw. 553b; Haussig **AHw. → von Soden AHw.*


*fem.) **fem. feminine*


*RLA 2:110f, **RLA Reallexikon der Assyriologie, Berlin 1932–*


*→ **→ see further*


*AfO 11:350ff, 554ff; 12:128ff, 269ff; Syria 29:85ff; Albright **AfO Archiv für Orientförschung, Graz; also Berlin*


*BASOR 67:16ff; Böhl **BASOR Bulletin of the American Schools of Oriental Research*


*JbEOL 2:725f; **JbEOL Jaarbericht Ex Oriente Lux, Leiden; cf. ExOrLux.*


*:: Vaccari **:: in contrast with*


*Osiris 5:469ff; female apparition in the night, screech-owl; Driver **Osiris Osiris (periodical)*


*PEQ 91:55ff; nightjar (the goat-sucker bird); see further → Rudolph **PEQ Palestine Exploration Quarterly*


*cj. Jb 18**cj. conjectural reading*


*†**† every Biblical reference quoted*


*iv**Koehler, L., Baumgartner, W., Richardson, M., & Stamm, J. J. (1999, c1994-1996). The Hebrew and Aramaic lexicon of the Old Testament. Volumes 1-4 combined in one electronic edition. (electronic ed.) (528). Leiden; New York: E.J. Brill.*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (24 يوليو 2011)

*بوركت يا باشا على تعبك وربنا يكون مع الدكتور هولى بايبــــــل على مواضيعة التحفة هذة *


----------



## النهيسى (24 يوليو 2011)

*مش معقول
موضوع أكثر من مميز
ومجهود أكثر من راائع
مهم جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*​


----------



## اليعازر (25 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لك

ومبارك مجهودك أخي الحبيب.*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2011)

*الرب يحميك يا سمعان 
فعلا مجهود راااائع و متميز 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يجعلها بركة لكثيرين 
سلام المسيح معك يا إبن المسيح ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يوليو 2011)

لا يوجد اخطا علمية فى الكتاب المقدس لانه كلام الرب وكلام الرب لايمكن ان يكون به خطا ابدا


----------



## عارف (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام
اريد ان افهم من صاحب الموضوع النصوص المكملة لهذا الموضوع
فقد ورد في احد الانأجيل بان الشيطان صعد بالمسيح الى جبل عال ليريه ممالك الارض..الخ
اعتقادا من كاتب هذا الانجيل ان الارض مسطحة ويمكن رؤية جميع ممالك الارض بالصعود على جبل وهذا مستحيل
وهذا ما تفطن اليه كاتب انجيل اخر ليزيد الارتفاع ويقول((جبل عال جداً))بقصد التعجيز فحيثما تجد
جبل عال سيقول لك اعالى من هذا 
لا تقل بان الرؤية بقدرة الهية او ما شابه لانه فى هذه الحالة لن نحتاج الى جبل اوغيره
ثانيا ماذا عن النجوم التى تبعد عنا مليارات السنيين الضوئية وبامكان اصغر نجم ان يبتلع
الارض وقد تحول الى قلم ليز يؤشر الى مكان ولادة المسيح والناس تجري حيث يشير النجم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 فبراير 2012)

> لى جبل عال ليريه ممالك الارض..الخ
> اعتقادا من كاتب هذا الانجيل ان الارض مسطحة ويمكن رؤية جميع ممالك الارض بالصعود على جبل وهذا مستحيل
> وهذا ما تفطن اليه كاتب انجيل اخر ليزيد الارتفاع ويقول((جبل عال جداً))بقصد التعجيز فحيثما تجد
> جبل عال سيقول لك اعالى من هذا
> لا تقل بان الرؤية بقدرة الهية او ما شابه لانه فى هذه الحالة لن نحتاج الى جبل اوغيره


*أولا:
كل هذه المداخله لاتوجد بها شائبه واحده تشوب الكتاب المقدس 
فحضرتك مع احترامى الشديد ليك سقت خيالاتك الشخصيه واستنتاجاتك الخاطئة وحاولت ان تسوقها كشبهات على الكتاب المقدس
فى القصة التى اوردتها حضرتك اين ذكر الكتاب ان الارض مسطحة هذا لم يحدث.
أما عن ذكر جبل عالى جدا وعالى لم يذكره الكاتب من خيال شخصى له بل هو يسرد حقيقة حصلت اما عن كيفية اراه جميع ممالك الارض من على الجبل فالكتاب لم يذكرها
ثانيا الكتاب المقدس اكد على كروية الأرض
** الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ. اشعياء 40:22*


----------



## عارف (8 فبراير 2012)

> *كل هذه المداخله  لاتوجد بها شائبه واحده تشوب الكتاب المقدس
> فحضرتك مع احترامى الشديد ليك سقت خيالاتك الشخصيه واستنتاجاتك الخاطئة  وحاولت ان تسوقها كشبهات على الكتاب المقدس
> فى القصة التى اوردتها حضرتك اين ذكر الكتاب ان الارض مسطحة هذا لم يحدث.
> أما عن ذكر جبل عالى جدا وعالى لم يذكره الكاتب من خيال شخصى له بل هو يسرد  حقيقة حصلت اما عن كيفية اراه جميع ممالك الارض من على الجبل فالكتاب لم  يذكرها
> ...



المسألة واضحة العلة التى من اجلها أخد ابليس ربك للجبل ليريه ...الخ
ثانيا لم تجب عن النجم المذكور
ثالثا لا تكن متأكد من كروية الارض النص يناقض بعضه حيث بسط عليها((كخيمة للسكن))
الخيمة لا تشبه السماء لها اطراف وتبسط على ارض مسطحة 
وكل ما في الامر ان كاتب هذه الكلمات بسذجته وهو واقف ربما في الصحراء حيثما نظر
يرى الارض تنتهى في الافق على شكل   دائرة الافق فتوهم نفسه كالجندب وسط
دائرة ثم نظر الى السماء فوجدها تلتحم بالارض فى الافق فتوهم بان السماء تغطى دائرة الارض المسطحة((كخيمة للسكن)) او كالقبة  
ووهو مافضح الامر
رابعا جميع ردودك حول الاخطاء العلمية في كتابك المقدس تعتمد على معانى الكلمات والترجمة 
 حيث انك  فنحن نعرف بانك بمجر ترجمة كلمة واحدة الى العربية ستظهر لك عدة كلمات مترادفة تعطى نفس المعنى وجدت فيها مرتع خصب وبالتالى فهى مرفوضة لان المعنى واضح من خلال سياق النص 
فهل كتابك موجه لتخصص لغات ام لعامة الناس


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الأَرْضِ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ. الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ. اشعياء 40:22*


*بالمناسبة هناك موضوع على دائرة الارض*
*وقد قال روك مرة سؤال جميل .. هل يمكنك الجلوس على شكل ثنائى الابعاد .. الاجابة نعم و ليس لا .. فالكلمة هى circle وليست ball او  sphere واذا كنت تريد مناقشتها .. ارجع للموضوع بتاعها حتى لا نكرر الاجابات*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 فبراير 2012)

> * فالكلمة هى circle وليست ball او  sphere *


*نرجع لقاموس جنسيوس*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ عارف حد قالك قبل كدا انك اهبل وقليل الادب
لما تقول على كاتب سفر اشعياء سيدك وسيد رسولك  ساذج هتتضرب بالجزمة 
*


> وكل ما في الامر ان كاتب هذه الكلمات بسذجته وهو واقف ربما في الصحراء حيثما نظر
> يرى الارض تنتهى في الافق على شكل   دائرة الافق فتوهم نفسه كالجندب وسط
> دائرة ثم نظر الى السماء فوجدها تلتحم بالارض فى الافق فتوهم بان السماء تغطى دائرة الارض المسطحة((كخيمة للسكن)) او كالقبة


*فهل انت متصور انه كرسولك الجاهل اللى قال ان الارض منبسطة والسماء سقف لها *
*
بس والمصحف انا قريت هذة الكليمات العبيطة يمين شمال شمال يمين مش عارف اترجم انت بتقول ايه

ايه الىل انت بتقوله دا؟؟؟؟
معلش الحقيقة بتبقى مرة وصعبة 
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (9 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بالمناسبة هناك موضوع على دائرة الارض*
> 
> *وقد قال روك مرة سؤال جميل .. هل يمكنك الجلوس على شكل ثنائى الابعاد .. الاجابة نعم و ليس لا .. فالكلمة هى circle وليست ball او sphere واذا كنت تريد مناقشتها .. ارجع للموضوع بتاعها حتى لا نكرر الاجابات*​


 

*ياااااااااااااه دنتا قديم  اوي يا عم منتا لو تعرف معني سيركل هي مش معناها دايرة فقط  او بص هريحك علشان تفهم حتي اليهود فسروها ازاي و متقولش اننا خلناها كرة و علي فكرة حتي التراجم النقدية حطتها كرة اتفضل يا استاذ الرابط ده هيفيدك:*

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10126


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *ياااااااااااااه دنتا قديم اوي يا عم منتا لو تعرف معني سيركل هي مش معناها دايرة فقط او بص هريحك علشان تفهم حتي اليهود فسروها ازاي و متقولش اننا خلناها كرة و علي فكرة حتي التراجم النقدية حطتها كرة اتفضل يا استاذ الرابط ده هيفيدك:*


*معلش من فات قديمة تاااااااااااااه*
*تقدر تقولى ايه الفرق بين الاية اللى بنتكلم عنها و الاية دى*
18يَلُفُّكَ لَفَّ لَفِيفَةٍ كَالْكُرَةِ إِلَى أَرْضٍ وَاسِعَةِ الطَّرَفَيْنِ. هُنَاكَ تَمُوتُ، وَهُنَاكَ تَكُونُ مَرْكَبَاتُ مَجْدِكَ، يَا خِزْيَ بَيْتِ سَيِّدِكَ. 
*وهل الترجمة كتبتها circle برضوا  ولا كتبتها ball .. ياسحس .. يالا نخلص دى و نخش على اللى بعدها *​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 فبراير 2012)

*
اشيعاء بيستخدم كلمة دور דּוּר** بمعناها اللى انت عارفة فى العربى دوران او احاطة حول شئ
مستخدمهاش بمعنى شكل هندسى 


**3 وَأُحِيطُ بِكِ كَالدَّائِرَةِ، وَأُضَايِقُ عَلَيْكِ بِحِصْنٍ، وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْكِ مَتَارِسَ.*


----------



## عارف (9 فبراير 2012)

> *الاخ عارف  حد قالك قبل كدا انك اهبل وقليل الادب
> لما تقول على كاتب سفر اشعياء سيدك وسيد رسولك  ساذج هتتضرب بالجزمة *


ساسحب كلمة ساذج واستبدلها بالذكى الخارق بس جاوب
الرد يحوى عدة نقاط موجهة لصاحب الموضع تسطيع ان تجاوب عنه جاوب


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

عارف قال:


> ساسحب كلمة ساذج واستبدلها بالذكى الخارق بس جاوب
> الرد يحوى عدة نقاط موجهة لصاحب الموضع تسطيع ان تجاوب عنه جاوب


*يعنى انت تسببت فى انه سب رسولى بكلمتك و هو اغلى عندى من الدنيا كلها .. و بعدين هزأك و عايز تكمل .. انت معندكش كرامة !!!!!!!!!*
*ياخى اعمل بالاية *
*وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (108)*
​


----------



## عارف (10 فبراير 2012)

> *يعنى انت تسببت  فى انه سب رسولى بكلمتك و هو اغلى عندى من الدنيا كلها .. و بعدين هزأك و  عايز تكمل .. انت معندكش كرامة !!!!!!!!!*
> *ياخى اعمل بالاية *
> *وَلا تَسُبُّوا  الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا  بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ  إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  (108)*


صدقت أخى لكن ردى عليه كان من منطلق هذه الاية حتى لا يتمادى هذا الشئ في غيه فليس أسهل من اكيل له الشتائم  
عليه ستكون هذه اخر كلمات في هذا المنتدى ولن امر مجرد المرور
تحياتى


----------



## kosta2 (21 مارس 2012)

*وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (108)*
صدق اللة العظيم


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 مارس 2012)

*
فى سفر اشعياء جاء كلمة**דּוּר* يعنى دوران واحاطة
فهل من معترض؟


----------

